# MARCH 2WW ~ TTC with TX



## pinkcat

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st March,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/**Tamoxifen*​ *Simply post your details and I will add you to the list* ​*I will update the list about once every day, if I have missed any details please PM me*​ *Pinkcat x*​[csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
coomiesgirl, ICSI, 1st March,  
TheresaD, IVF, 1st March,  
kittykins, IUI, 2nd March,  
Funnyskin, IVF, 2nd March,  
desire42012, IVF, 2nd March,  
twinbutterfly, IUI, 2nd March,  
Grace72, ICSI, 3rd March,  
BecW, OI, 4th March,  
catherino, FET, 4th March,  
Elf84, IVF, 4th March,  
hilly35, IUI, 5th March,  
NatH, ICSI, 5th March,  
Faithope, FET, 5th March,   
kamie, IVF, 5th March,  
fififi, IVF, 5th March,  
nicp35, ICSI, 5th March,  
mykashkash, ?, 7th March,  
coully69, IVF, 7th March,  
Rani78, ICSI, 7th March,  
beans33, ICSI, 7th March,  
clarabell1973, DFET, 8th March,  
Sparkly_Shoes, IVF, 8th March,  
wozzi, ICSI, 8th March,  
Jillyhen, IVF, 8th March,  
Vicki 5, IVF, 9th March,  
jj2011, FET, 10th March,  
Polar, ICSI, 10th March,  
trigbyjones, ?, 10th March,  
nylaboo, IVF, 10th March,  
simi0100, FET, 10th March,  
rachel petch, IVF, 11th March,  
Catherine1972, IVF, 11th March,  
Aimee28, OI, 11th March,  
Mummy in Making, ICSI, 11th March,  
loopee8, IUI, 12th March,  
Sez100, ICSI, 12th March,  
Rock-a hula, ICSI, 12th March,  
evertonwidow, clomid, 12th March,  
Maxine_86, ICSI, 13th March,  
Linzxxxx, DEIVF, 13th March,  
Holly-Jane, IVF, 13th March,  
Joannalhiggs, IVF, 13th March, 

liza69, ICSI, 13th March,  
hope5, FET, 14th March,  
Josie67, ICSI, 14th March,  
[email protected], ICSI, 14th March,  
Ditty, ICSI, 14th March,  
Tamrobbo, IVF, 14th March,  
nat&mill, FET, 14th March,  
Evie-Bean, FET, 15th March,  
ottercops, DEICSI, 15th March, 

colly74, FET, 15th March,  
bubbles2608, IVF, 16th March,  
mrswebb1, FET, 16th March,  
BlinkButton, ICSI, 17th March,  
Cazzabazza, IVF, 19th March,  
Kerry C, IUI, 19th March,  
memebaby, IUI, 19th March,  
Peace50, ICSI, 19th March,  
silentlywishing, FET, 19th March, 

Meggy1981, IUI, 20th March,  
Emmib, ICSI, 21st March,  
nichub, ICSI, 21st March,  
nursejue, DEIVF, 21st March,  
imthebeckster, ICSI, 22nd March,  
yogachick1, DEFET, 22nd March,  
swanage, ICSI, 23rd March,  
tink29, IVF, 23rd March,  
ElaineMcE, DEIVF, 23rd March,  
Jules13, IUI, 26th March,  
goodluckplease, ICSI, 26th March,  
Simobi, ICSI, 26th March,  
vanessa1, ICSI, 26th March,  
Milliemoos, IUI, 27th March,  
bartlebeans, ICSI, 28th March,  
skyteam, IVF, 28th March,  
Rnt, ICSI, 30th March,  
rhi81, clomid, 30th March,  
Beckym76, IVF, 31st March,  
[/csv]​


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Could you add me to the list please, my OTD is 1st March wooo woooo xx


----------



## TheresaD

Hi Pinkcat, would you mind addding me to the list too please.  My OTD is also 1st March.

Hey Coobiesgirl - it is nice to have someone testing on the same day    How are you finding the 2ww so far?  It is already going quite slow for me.  Until today, my tummy was really very sore from the ec, so I was more than happy to slob around the house.  But now that it is a bit better I feel at a bit of a loose end and have to keep reminding myself to take it easy!!


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hiya Theresa, it is nice to know we're in the same boat   I find the 2 weeks going very slow, my tummy was a bit sore but not too bad, last cycle I had really bad pain, so I am relieved. 
Yeah the last couple of days I stayed at home and relax, but I though to myself that, until the day when the embryo is suppose to implant I won't do much, because last time i went back to work straight away and I blamed myself a lot. This time I want to give myself the best chance, so feet  up and relax and hopefully we're the lucky ones this time xx Absolutely everything crossed  
Was yours a 3dt or 5dt?


----------



## hilly35

Hi- can you add me too please. Ist iui today will rest on the 5th march. Best of luck coombiesgirl and Theresa. Sending you both lots of    and


----------



## TheresaD

Hi Coombiesgirl - I am off work until 5th March.  my work is not physical at all, but can be stressful at times, so I thought it was best to take some time away.  I had a 2 day transfer.  We had two lovely embies, so felt it was best they were back to where they should be    I hope you have had a good day today.  I went shopping with my mum, which has made the day go very quickly.

Hilly - welcome to the thread honey    Sending you lots of   too!


----------



## hilly35

Thanks Teresa, sending the    right back at you and those two embies. Hope they are snuggling in and getting down to business! 

Hope you and Coombiesgirl are hanging in there - one day crossed off! 13 to go!


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hiya Hilli, congratulations of being PUPO, welcome to this thread and best of luck to you too  
Theresa: I'm off work for 4 weeks, which is starting to look like a very long time, my work is very physical and stressful most times so that's why i decided to take so much time off, very bored at present, no more symptoms apart from sore (.)(.), but that's only the progesterone. I've bought already 6 pregnancy tests, but I'm not going to test until at least early next week. Sending you


----------



## kittykins

Hello - could I please be added - IUI - OTD 2nd March - GL everyone.


----------



## hilly35

Hi kittykins, welcome aboard the march otd. How exciting there are 4 of us now. Sending you lots of


----------



## Funnyskin

Hi All, can I be added please? Ivf. OTD 2/3. Have had a month off work also and slowly going a bit crazy! Good luck everyone!


----------



## hilly35

HI Funnyskin, welcome. Dont blame you going stir crazy after a month off - what a great thing to do for your chances though. Sending lots of  your way. Now I know in the whole scheme of things 2 weeks isnt really that long but why oh why does it feel like 3 years!!!!!


----------



## Funnyskin

Hi Hilly,
I know what you mean in that the 2ww seems like forever! Trying to keep myself busy but rest up at the same time! I half wish I was at work just to take my mind off things! It has been relaxing being off, but actually I had a better result on my last cycle when I stayed at work as I got two eggs through 5 day blastocyst, which I didn't this time! Just goes to show it's luck of the draw at the end Of the day!
Fingers crossed eh?! X


----------



## Grace72

Hi ladies

Hope I can join on this thread. OTD 3 March could you add me to the list please pinkcat.


How's everyone doing??  i have taken one week off and starting next Monday. 2 embies transfer with ICSI. Its been a stressful ride as we only had 5 collected this time and 3 failed the ICSI process so we're hoping these two will stick or at least 1.  Not much symptoms , a few cramps day 2,3 or transfer but no spotting NOTHING.  Going slightly stir crazy though. 

Grace  xx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi ladies

Hope your all doing ok and not going    on your 2ww. Can i join my OTD is 2nd march and i cant wait!!!! only joking would not advice 2 test early as i did on 1 cycle and it was a false BFP 

Me 31 and DH 28 we have a 3 year old DD who is our world but would love to make her a big sister one day   
Im on day 6 today and had really strong AF pains this morning and was sure she was coming but still no sign   still keep getting them on and off but not sure if it from the pressieras?!? Im off work at the moment and its going so slow. Blood test friday so hopefully know alittle more. 
Sending u all good luck


----------



## hilly35

Hey Twinbutterfly and Grace - welcome to the March board. We are starting to fill up now which is so exciting! There has got to be some BFP's out there for us   I am definitely not experiencing any cramps or anything and am already freaking this is a bad sign   everyone always mentions they get them. I need my head examined to be wanting to have cramps!! The madness of the 2 ww has definietly kicked in! 
Sending       to all on the March board.xx


----------



## kittykins

Hi everyone

Doesn't the 2ww just go soooooooooo slow!

Twinbutterfly - your testing same day as me - will be my DD's 1st b/day so hoping this is a good omen for us as a family!

Just getting the odd twinge now and again but could well be the meds - oh and wind too!!!!!!!!  DD fell against my chest today and I thought ow that hurt - want this so much I could invent any little thing and send it way out of context!    Course it would hurt but you know what its like - just annalyse everything!  TBH, doubt this has worked for us as it took us far more goes last time to get anywhere.  Only work part time so just been taking it easy really. 

   to us all. 

x x x


----------



## Funnyskin

Has anyone been eating special foods such as brazil nuts, pineapple juice etc as I've been reading things about this that is supposedly meant to help with implantation. Although ive also read you have to be careful with pineapple as can cause miscarriage?! It's all so complex! Getting paranoid about what I'm eating now!


----------



## hilly35

Funnyskin - I also got really confused re pineapple! I love it and eat it fresh most days, thought it was a bonus when I read you should eat it, then panicked when it said no drink juice don't eat fresh so since iui on monday I have totally avoided it out of paranoia that I have it wrong!! Hopefully someone else can help us - you get so freaked out about doing something wrong at this stage!


----------



## mykashkash

Hi

I'm going via CRGH on my attempt #2. Due to OHSS (so technically this is attempt #3) I had to freeze 4 out of 19 (some eliminated as slow/stopped growth, PGD issues, and non fertilization). Used 1 in November didn't work. Using 1 more now, hopefully this time it'll work. Anyone here from CRGH?

My 2 week wait ends on March 5, but might test once on March 7. Last time my hubby drove me nuts in tring to convince me to test alternating days form day 9, BFN is devastating.


----------



## Funnyskin

Hilly,
Definitely better to be safe than sorry I guess. I got pregnant naturally last year when I was eating unhealthy and generally doing everything I shouldnt have been ( so they say), so I reckon as long as you don't go mad with stuff you can't go wrong! Who knows!


----------



## SoldiersWife

Hi ladies, may I join you? 

I had 1 morula transferred today so the long wait has begun. My OTD is 4th March. 

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Grace72

Hi girls

Funnyskin  - ok this pineapple confusion was doing my head in, with sooo many conflicting info, so i consulted ZW and i was told to eat take the core cut into 1/5's and eat a 1/5 for 5 days post ET. Defo not the juice.  I'm eating brazil nuts and lots of veg and keeping up with my prenatal. I'm on steroids for my immunes so am debating on whether to start taking extra folic now or when I hopefully get a BFP.  Anyone else on immunes treatment? would love to have your thoughts.

Sooo I was thinking i know we're all different but should we all just post our symptoms none or otherwise . It might help us and our over active thoughts and "knicker watching"    So far for me, still no cramps , nausea, spots, aversion to food ....only a sharp twinge and cramping happy on day 2,3 when trying to get up and it stretched my stomach muscle.  As for my (.) (.) - lordy they hurt but i guess that the progesterone effect.

Is anyone one crinone? I'm wondering why i wasnt put on gestone, heard this was more effective. Any thoughts ladies?

Love to all

Grace xx


----------



## mykashkash

Hi Grace. After unsuccessful attempt #1, they gave me crinon, progestrone, clexane and prognova to keep on taking post embryo transfer. Previously I had no clexane. Could depend on what the process clinic follows i guess? I'm with CRGH.


----------



## Grace72

Hi mykashkash, i'm with CRGH too . crinone is progesterone support , you mention additional progesterone, what other progesterone support are you on? I'm also on progynova and clexane. Did you have your blood test? I was just over 100 and wondering if i need to ask them for additional support?   hummmm


----------



## Funnyskin

Hi ladies, how are we all feeling today? I must say I'm not feeling too positive today, going to get out of the house and in the sunshine which may cheer me up.
Grace - thanks for the pineapple update!  .  As far as my side affects are going, I've had stomach cramps since EC although have eased a little the last couple of days. Lower back ache, but then I pretty much always have that! Sore boobs, night sweats, both of which I'm assuming is from the progesterone.
Another week to go before OTD.......tough!


----------



## jj2011

Can you add me to the list please? 
medicated FET - OTD 10/3
Good luck everyone!


----------



## clarabell1973

can i join please....try number 2 with donor embies fet......2 fab quality compacting embies....?....3 day 8 cell were transfered last time...what is compacting?...lol...anyways we test march 8th GL everyone x


----------



## SoldiersWife

Clara I think compacting embryos are morulas (the stage before blastocyst). 

It basically means that they have divided so many times they can't count the cells. 

If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will put me to rights


----------



## clarabell1973

lol i googled it ( as you do)...im going to be a very good girl and not test early this time around  x


----------



## hilly35

God I already want to test and I am 3 days in only!!!    Everyone is right - time is doing some funny things on this 2ww. I have begun to suspect its actually going backwards now!!!!


----------



## Faithope

May I join?

I am PUPO   Had 2 blasts transfered this afternoon, OTD is 5th March     Med FET 11 Days untill OTD  

Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## kittykins

Evening ladies 

Funnyskin - hope your feeling better after being in the sunshine.  I have been at work today and have to say it was so busy it certainly took my mind off things.    Did have some low pain this afternoon so was knicker watching but nothing to report   

Grace - Im on crinone - delightful isnt it   

Hilly - Im terrible for testing early!

Faithope - congrats on transfer today x

Not feeling terribly optomistic myself - Im so grumpy - specially with poor hubbie! 

1 more week to go. 

x x x


----------



## Funnyskin

Evening All,
Kittykins - walk in the sunshine didn't really stop my brain going into overdrive, am going to undertake some retail therapy tomorrow which I'm sure will work better! Every little twinge today I've imagined to be AF symptoms......Arrrrgggghhhh.......should have stayed at work!

Hilly - NO! X

Very miserable today......how comes this two week wait isn't as bad when you are trying naturally or is it just me?! Xx


----------



## mykashkash

Grace72 said:


> Hi mykashkash, i'm with CRGH too . crinone is progesterone support , you mention additional progesterone, what other progesterone support are you on? I'm also on progynova and clexane. Did you have your blood test? I was just over 100 and wondering if i need to ask them for additional support?  hummmm


Hey Grace - I also inject myself on thighs with Prontogest 100 mg once a day which is basically progesterone along with crinone which is in pessary form twice a day!

I am going for a blood test tomorrow to check for progesterone levels. What do you mean by 100, was that your progesterone level?


----------



## BecW

Hi, Can you add me please?

Hurry up and end February!!!! Due to test on 4/3/12. That's if AF doesn't come before then. 

Good luck everyone x x x

PS  Does anyone know, I had pregnyl (hcg) to ovulate, how long does it stay in your system?


----------



## mykashkash

Hey pinkcat - Please add me to the list too. Will test on March 7th!


----------



## hilly35

Bec, hope someone knows the answer re pregnyl as that's what I had and would love to know too. Hope everyone hanging in ok  - I kinda think we will all be over the hump of the 2 Ww after the weekend so we all need to plan loads to keep us distracted! We are in the throws of having our kitchen redone, living off micro meals ( which are yuck!) but hey ho at least it's a distraction of sorts! Can't wait to have a sink again all the same! Funny skin sending you   for a better mood tomorrow! Send some my way if you find it!   to all of us in this tortuous wait   xx


----------



## Grace72

Hi bec and hilly - the trigger stays in your system for 14 days which is why Early
testing can give a false positive . So stay off those pee sticks for now .  

Grace x


----------



## Funnyskin

Morning ladies
What a night I had! Twitchy legs and serious hot flushes and couldn't sleep, which led to me getting up at three o'clock this morning and sitting in the garden to cool down! I was absolutely drenched! Is this due to the warm weather? Lead up to AF? Or could it, hopefully, be an implantation symptom ( ET 19/2 )??
Is anyone else having these flushes? 
I'm off to undertake some serious retail therapy today to take my mind of things.
Love and luck on everyone  . X x x x


----------



## hilly35

Hey Funnyskin - sounds like a good symptom to me! And right on track considering you ET date.   No aches twinges sore boobs, nothing going on here! Not even feeling warm! Grrrr.

Enjoy your shopping! REtail therapy the best therapy around!

H


----------



## fififi

Hello ladies,

As now into 2ww and turning totally mad I'd love some extra support from others feeling the same.

I had 2 blasts transferred on 21 Feb and my OTD is 5 March.

Am currently struggling with fact that ET was only 3 days ago, yet it feels like a week or more should have gone by already. Plus stressing cos not really getting any new symptoms.

Best wishes to all in this mad time-warp of 2ww


----------



## SoldiersWife

fifi - I had a morula transfer on Wedndesday and my test day is 4th March. I think thats probably a bit early for me, so we will test the following two days too. 

Im trying not to symptom spot since all the pregnancy symptoms are the same as drug symptoms. Right now I feel normal apart from having crazy dreams and I think those are probably caused by the progesterone.


----------



## Funnyskin

Hey girls,

Hilly - retail therapy wasn't great as didn't buy anything! Must be losing my touch! Although it was good to get out and take my mind off things also spent some quality time with Mum. How's the kitchen coming along? When's it going to be finished? Don't get too despondent about no symptoms, as Soldiers wife said most symptoms are related to the drugs any way! Xx

Soldiers wife - geez, I've had really strange dreams nearly every night some of which are really disturbing! Wonder what drugs are causing those?! X

Fifi - welcome! Don't worry about going crazy, we all are here! It's part of the two week wait that we all know and hate! Trick is I think to not sit at home stewing as I have the last two cycles! Haha, you would have thought  I would have learnt by now! X

Grace - if I had known you were online at that time this morning I would have come on and chatted whilst slowly pouring sweat and making an indoor pool. In my living room....attractive eh?! X

Come on girls , BFP's all round!!


----------



## SoldiersWife

Funnyskin,

I think it must be the pessaries. Im on cyclogest pessaries and they are gross, im sure more ends up in my pants than actually gets absorbed. Sorry tmi!

Last night I dreamt of a massive spider the size of a cat. I hate spiders. 

Im not frantic yet but I would like to fast forward a few days as Im tired of sitting around the house.


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi ladies
hope your all doing OK and not going   cuz i am eeeeeeekkkkkkkkk! been and had my bloods done to day to check my levels but still only half way through   time is going so slow. Still keep getting AF pains on and off and started getting hot flushes which i never got with DD. feel sick on and off so could be all the drugs  We was told to test 14day from IUI date which takes us to the 2nd march. Fingers crossed we all have a good weekend sending lots of            

Twinbutterflyx


----------



## BecW

Hey, 

I've had my bloods done aswell today. Dreading having to phone on Monday for the result. If my progesterone is really low then I'll know that there's no chance. Am working the next 7 days in a row so at least I'll be keeping busy!

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## fififi

Evening ladies,

Glad to hear that others are also not getting any real symptoms - will try to take that as "normal" and stop worrying quite so much!!!

soldierswife - re what happens to cyclogest pessaries I'm with you, my knickers must have the highest levels of progesterone ever!!!

becW - really hoping you manage to relax a little over the weekend knowing you're waiting for blood test result. Try to keep positive as when it is good news you won't want to have stressed your embie for nothing   

funnyskin - glad you've had good day out, even if you didn't buy anything.

twinbutterfly - hope blood test results go well for you too and your sanity returns soon!!! I know February has extra day this year but I've feeling someone has sneaked a few extra ones into middle bit too.

hilly35 - hope we both get some sort of symptom soon that gives us a positivity boost  . Am trying to avoid reading about all the possible symptoms as for now I'd be delighted to feel anything other than bloated with sore boobs which is how I've been for nearly 2 weeks now.

To those I've missed sorry and hope to get to know you soon.

Wishing everyone a weekend that flies by and lots of good growing embryo vibes


----------



## Grace72

hi funnyskin - how are your hot flushes?? I had one today but i think the weather has been super mild so not sure. Have felt light headed a little too, no other twinges but my stomach is still v bloated.  more than welcome to chat anytime  . These steroids keep me up and just cant sleep... just listening to DH snore away here.  

Soldierwife - i was on cyclogest last time and the white residue is the left over wax melted from your body temperature , dont worry. i was told it takes around 20 mins to absorb so you should be fine. I think you can use them the other way if you're brave and want to ensure total absorption.  

Welcome fififi- good to have you on board !

How is everyone doing this weekend?  I have one more week to go , back to work tho but may be a helpful distraction and  hopefully not too stressful!

Grace


----------



## kittykins

Morning everyone - another gorgeous sunny day here.  Have to say I dont feel so grumpy today, could be the sunny weather though!  

Grace I have been a bit lightheaded and very bloated - sure it must be the crinone - seem to have put on 3lb in a week        Still, could put on 3st, if I meant I got what I want   

Funnyskin - when I had DD I had hot flushes at night so hoping this is a good sign for you - unfortunately, don't seem to be having them this time   

Twin and Bec    for blood tests. 

Fififi - glad Im not alone with lack of symptoms   

Love to everyone.  

Have a good weekend - next week is just round the corner now. 

x x x


----------



## kamie

Hi ladies,  was wondering if i  could join you?

I had ivf with 3day transfer on monday 20th feb my otd is 5th march and it seems so far away. I am going crazy but i always do  on my 2ww. 

I am hoping that as everyone is at home over the weekend it will go fast. During my last two cycles i did not test early as i booked for a blood test on test day, however this time i have been given a test kit and told to test at home and that is it so i think i will end up testing early.who nows Dh keeps asking but i do not want to test to early.

Have been having twinges and generally feeling different how ever that could be all the drugs i am on.

Hope everyone is planning a good weekend.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone.
    vibes to everyone hope this is our time 

Kamie xx


----------



## desire42012

Morning ladies

Wondering if I can join u I am currently 8dp3dt, OTD 2 March have been extremely hungry, having cramps on and off in fact one woke me up this morning.  DP tells me that I am experiencing hot flushes in the night....  Thinking to test on Tuesday which will be day 11 sister and DP want me too I'm a little scared to be honest... We'll see!!


----------



## Funnyskin

Morning girls,
What a sunny day! Good time to get out and about and let the suns rays make us all feel a bit more positive!

Grace, soldiers wife, fifi, kittykins - hot flushes have lessened slightly with me last night, thank god! With regards to the pessaries, I really struggled with them on my first cycle and found that apart from 'leaking' out, they irritated me something chronic. This time around I have used the back option, not very pleasant  I know but overall don't seem to leak out and much more comfortable with no irritation. The things we go through eh?! Could have swung for DP last night having a bit of a moan about wanting some lovin!! If only that was all we had to put up with eh?!

Soldiers wife- I had a dream about my consultant Providing his own sample for my egg collection the other night, I won't go into too much detail but I'm sure you'll get the gist!  I'll never be able to look at him in the same light again! I've never had such freaky dreams!

Jamie & Desire - welcome! It's hard not to test early but personally I would rather wait until the 14 days and get a definite positive rather than get a false result by testing too early and stressing about it! Good luck to you both x x

Have a great day girls, not long to go now! Sending lots of positive energy an dig hugs! Xxxx


----------



## SoldiersWife

Funnyskin- that's so gross and so funny I actually snorted   thanks for sharing!


----------



## hilly35

Ditto, massive giggle at the thought of your racy consultant dream!! Hope everyone is having a fab Saturday - had a lovely relaxing walk in the park. Beautiful day. Welcome to all the new ladies. Sending  
  to all xxxxx


----------



## catherino

hello ladies can i join u had FET yesterday. 2 blasts on board OTD is 4th march! Got the whole time off work and dh has taken it off to. Will be nice to spend some time 2gether but he wont let me do anything so far! Xx


----------



## Funnyskin

Soldiers wife. Hilly - hardly racy, he looks like Sulu off Star Trek and the age he is now, not from the original series! ( yes, Chinese!) I definitely woke up in a sweat after that one!

Catherino - welcome. I'm under Herts & Essex as well! Guess you may know who I'm talking about above! How have you found the clinic? I Have a couple of favourite nurses & dr's, there are also a couple that I have struggled with as well as they seem a bit nonchalant about things e.t.c. Although Sulu is a nice guy, regardless Of my dream!

Had a good day today, nice walk in the sunshine. Was totally shattered when I got back though and thought I'd have a quick nap which turned into a three hour sleep! Ggrrrr, probably won't sleep tonight now! Off to cook dinner for tonight whilst munching away on me brazil nuts! Snuggle down little chaps! Xx


----------



## SoldiersWife

Catherino - Welcome. Your OTD is the same as mine, I had transfer on Wednesday. My clinic said to carry on as normal so since the weather has been so nice today I have painted my garden shed and done a bit of weeding.

Funnyskin - Oh dear! Maybe you have a secret longing for ancient Chinese men??


----------



## Elf84

Hiya,

Can I join, had ET on 17 Feb but my OTD isn't until 4 march.

I'm 8dp3dt and have just been shopping ( ie was a woman on a mission and walkimg pretty fast) and got a really sharp pain.  I've had af type pains but this one was completely different so dont know if its a good or bad sign

Elf xx


----------



## catherino

funnyskin- not sure i do know who your talking about. There is only one who is ok looking in my eyes. Lol the clinic is lovely and most nurses really helpful a few make u feel silly for asking questions but on the whole i love it.  soldierswife- are you going to be good and test on your OTD? Last time i got dh to buy them the night before we tested so i wasn't tempted but we hav a few left over! Lets hope i can resist!


----------



## Grace72

welcome *Elf84, desire42012* 

Kittykins - glad i'm not the only one with being lightheaded. I also have gained a good few pounds and i'm so paranoid of walking it off too much and ruining my chances i'm not doing too anything right now. Equally dont think the weight gain is doing me any good either. Feeling a little fed . Was up with my folks for some r & r but niece is staying over and she has a cold and my father is brewing something too, so we had to make a quick exit back and now alone at my place for the weekend, since DH is now on a business trip for a week...  . Cant call friends as all of them dont know and will be in the pub enjoying themselves this weekend and would want me to join them . urgh! so frustrating.

no symptoms for me except a bit of heart burn and still bloated...

How's everyone else doing better moodwise 

Grace xx


----------



## SoldiersWife

Catherino - I'm already tempted to start testing from Thursday onwards but hubby really wants me to wait for OTD. I will do my best to hold out. There are no tests in our house except the one the hospital gave us and that one seems kind of sacred. If I can avoid the shops next week I should make it. 

I still haven't had any symptoms.  I'd love to know what Button is up to in there!


----------



## fififi

Grace72 ... hello, I too am stuck alone at home as hubby gone out to work do which I couldn't face without alcohol - not that I'm alcoholic or anything but not great at relaxing in room full of strangers!!! (Though with the current craving I have for glass of red wine I might well be alcoholic after all!!!!)
Hope your 2ww alone isn't too stressful, my DH is due a business trip but I've forced him to wait until after OTD. Will you be able to catch up with friends in the week when they're less likely to be out drinking? Hope you're getting some company as I'm going loopy even with some.

Soldierswife - no symptoms for me either, unless craving red wine counts (!!!) - am really wanting to start smelling my neighbours dinner and to go off food, need toilet lots etc etc. I've even tried going to the toilet on extra occasions just to try and convince my body it needs to. I've never had such high chances that cycle could work so started 2ww feeling soooo positive but these lack of symptoms being to worry me now

Hi to anyone else around tonight, hope you're having a relaxing evening x


----------



## hilly35

Hi fififi - get off my wavelength about these lack of symptoms! All Im looking for is a few odd twinges, bit of cramp - not too much to ask for!!! Even got extra close to the cats food this am but even that didn't feel any grosser than normal!   ah well maybe it's all going to happen in week 2!!! I know what you mean about not wanting to go to social occassions and not drink at the moment! I made up such a weak excuse to avoid a work do on Thursday night. Mainly as I know people would think I was pg for not drinking and I couldnt handle the secret looks! I know how suspicious that lot are! Here's hoping we are both not drinking for the next 9 months anyway! Have a lovely relaxing evening. Hi to all the rest of the ladies on the 2ww x


----------



## fififi

hilly35 - so not even cat food cravings eh    The not drinking thing is something I'd love to be doing for next 9 months but as you say right now it justs makes everyone think you are pg and that ends up feeling even worse. Right now they'd be even more convinced as my belly has been swollen for weeks as reaction to all these hormones & now cyclogest.
Enjoy your evening too x


----------



## Redkay75

Hey ladies can I join? 3rd tx this time with donor eggs so chances high 60-75% and bizarrely I've only just remembered the 2ww thread which definately kept me a little bit sane last 2 times. My OTD is 1st of march by bloods but my AF is due today and I've bled each time then regardless of BFN or BFP so feeling nervous about today. I have loads of hpts waiting for me but am so enjoying thinking I'm possible prego and for once I'm scared to do them just incase when each other time I have had daily reprimands from the  , but plan on doing it Tuesday am 14dpfert. 

Currently have fairly constant faint ache and heaviness in low belly after scratches and twinges around 2-5dp3det, travel nausea (very unusual and even when driving), slight dizziness at times and night sweats (hense the post at stupid o'clock on a Sunday morning!). Oh and a huge grin on my face  

I'll read through the thread in more detail to get to knOw you all when I'm not battling with a Phone in bed and sitting at the comPuter. 

K x


----------



## hilly35

Hi all, I have a confession and I know this is so stupid but I tested this am. What a twit. Of course bfn. I just really feel am getting my af and now I am convinced I am out of the game. Gutted and so low. Such a stupid thing to do. Everyone heed my advice. do NOT test early.    redkay I am liking your odds. Best of luck.


----------



## BecW

Hilly - don't be down. It's still way too early. So hard not to test though. I already have been to see if pregnyl is out my system! 
Enjoy the weekend, I better get on with some work! x


----------



## hilly35

Thanks bec, I am such an idiot   to do it as I am convinced that's it now. When you tested were the drugs still in you system? right taking myself out for a massive walk now in the sunshine and will try and get some pma back. I can't tell you how low I feel right now. I am in the dark "this will never happen for us" place.


----------



## Funnyskin

Hilly - don't get down hon, I was positive my AF was on its way last week but no show. Try To take your mind off it as much as you can , I know it's not easy but the only way to get through it! At the end of the day none of us can change the outcome and stressing about it Isn't going to make the slightest bit of difference.
Keep busy, off load on here and keep that positive vibe   xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi girls, I would like to join you please.
Had 2 top grade 2det yesterday. Test on 10th March. Consultant believes my endometrium is what let me down last time. This is why I have had 2dt while lining was looking really good. To put it in perspective lining was 7.9mm on last scan on previous tx, at same point it was 9.7mm this time.
So I am hoping this is the key!
Have been taking it easy since et and plan to relax over next 2 weeks. I am lucky enough to have the time off work.
I am trying to eat as best I can, at least 5 a day, fish, protein and a little dairy. I am taking my pregnancy vitamins and having a handful of brazil nuts every day for the selenium.
I am trying to drink lots of water, but not brilliant at that!
I am also going to try and do my Zita West relaxation/visualisation cd every day.
Anybody else doing/not doing anything during 2 ww? 
Good luck to us all! 
Nx


----------



## Maxine_86

Hello there, please can you add me to the list? My OTD is the 13th March. Yesterday I had a top grade 2 cell embryo put bad in on a 2day transfer.

When will implantation occur? And idea? I'm sitting pretty for 18 days either way  

Xx


----------



## Redkay75

I know I only joined the thread 6 hours ago but I thought some positive news may lift you all up, I caved and poas this morning  stronger than this time on the 1st tx with the BFP but bleeding. I'm so very excited, I know this is just the first part in a long process but Andy and I had a good cry and laugh and emotional overload moment. 9dp3det and BFP Obviously this is the first in a long line of poas to see it getting stronger each day hopefully until Thursday when I have the BETA. DE has worked for me so far and I just wanna be pregnant and give birth I'm no longer bothered about red hair and green eyes I just wanna be a Mummy!  

K x


----------



## SoldiersWife

Redkay- Congatulations! I'm sure it feels wonderful. Wishing you all the happiness in the world. 

AFM - Had a lovely day at the Zoo today. Outside in the sunshine and fresh air, seeing the baby animals.
Lectured some football fans on the tube on the way home. I dont mind chanting but effin and Jeffin on the tube is just plain rude. 

Still no symptoms apart from a little pain low down when I sneezed. I still feel really unpregnant, I'm not expecting a positive at this point.


----------



## hilly35

Hey redkay - that is such exciting news congrats.   soldiers wife sounds like you had a lovely relaxing day. I had such a lovely afternoon in the park, how great is the weather. I am refusing to have another hpt in the house until otd! It's not over until the af comes so even though I feel it's coming on am going to try and stay positive. Redkay positive news gives me such hope.


----------



## Rani78

Hi Ladies

Would love to join you!  Had 2 embies transferred yesterday, ok quality but not amazing. otd 7th March.

Still trying to stay on that positive plain of thought and you guys are helping a lot!


----------



## BecW

Hi all,

Redkay thats fab news! The first of many BFP's I hope!

Hilly - I tested a couple of days ago and saw a very faint line, which is obviously the pregnyl. Wanted to do it so I could see a definate negative and that way when I test on OTD I know it won't be false. And yes I know I'm weird!!!! Glad to hear you had a nice relaxing day.

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend. I was supposed to go to the gym after work but could not be bothered. Oh well!

Take care  x


----------



## Smiles35

Hi ladies, 

Can I join your thread please.  I am on 9dp5dt and my OTD is 5th March.

I'm finding it really useful reading threads on this site and would love to share the experience with you.

Nic
x


----------



## Smiles35

Sorry forgot to say I am TTC with ICSI


----------



## Grace72

welcome redkay and congrats. Great positive news . 

Soldierwife - you made me laugh. well done on those football fans. We need more passengers like you on the tube    

AFM - enjoyed the sunshine too. Back to work after 1 week of rest . Looking at my blackberry its already starting to stress what i have to go back to, at least it will be a distraction. Symptoms - a couple of twinges , feeling warm, eating alot (that's the steroids) , round tummy still! Really trying to stay off the chocolate but i have sugar cravings .... 

ps are you girls counting ET as day 0 or day 1??

welcome to the new joiners.

Grace x


----------



## Redkay75

Cheers ladies for the congrats.

*Grace* - I have counted et as day 0 so I had et on 17th and I am now 9dp3det So *nicp* you are actually 4dp5det by that reckoning.

*Soldiers wife* - I'm likely too and give people a piece of my mind when behaving like apes in public, good on you!

K x


----------



## Faithope

*Redkay*  on your BFP, what symptoms did you have?

*nicp* I agree with Redkay-I had ET a Day after you, I am 4dp 5dt today  Hope you are doing ok?

Big  to all xxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Congratulations Redkay!!!  I would also be keen to know what symptoms you had.

Thanks Redkay and faithope for clarifying that for me, I'm new to this if you can't tell!!   I was counting the days from my EC!  So if I had my EC on the 17th, is day 1 the 18th?  I had my ET on the 22nd so I am 5dp 5dt today. 

Is anyone else tempted to do an early HPT?  When do you think is the earliest to do this?  My OTD is not until 2.45 on the 5th March - I don't think I can wait until then but also don't want to do a test too early and have negative thoughts!!


----------



## twinbutterfly

morning ladies

Just got my blood test back from 1 week on 2ww and it showed 146!!!!! never had it that high but the nurse says its a good sign. Does anybody else have blood test 1 week in, my minds now going mad. not going to test till wed eeeekkkkk!!!

Hope your all doing ok and heres lots of baby dust       
Twinbutterfly x


----------



## Smiles35

Hi Twinbutterful

I'm not having a blood test just my OTD next Monday.  Does the blood test measure your hormone levels or something?


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hi nicp35

They measure your progresterone levels which tells them if you have mature eggs and that i have overlated. Had a 97 before but ended in BFN and my DD result was 76 so alittle worried at the 146  
twinbutterfly


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

hello ladies

Can I join your lovely looking positive feeling club 

I am supposed to go for blood test (OTD) on 8th March... had my ET on 23rd Feb.... 

I had moderate-severe OHSS after my EC which mad entire last week quite miserable but I am better now and its only now sinking in that I have 2 embies in me... I keep asking them mentally to HOLD ON TIGHT!! 

wishing you all, all the best and hoping you get a positive result !!!! 

Nicp35 - I think they measure the amount of hcg in your blood, the HCG levels should go up after implantation. You can do a Home test but blood test is much more accurate as HCG levels in blood would be higher than urine.... good luck!

*****baby dust by the bucket loads******


----------



## Polar

Can you add me to the list please.

ICSI  due to test on 10th March.


----------



## BecW

Hi,
Just a quick one as I'm on my phone at work.
Had blood results back and it was 19.2. Is that good/ bad/ average? Had the test 7 days after pregnyl (hcg) injection (5dpo?).

Any info appreciated. 

Bec x


----------



## Catherine1972

Hi - can you add me to the list....my OTD is Sunday 11 March...... Keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## Faithope

*nicp* Yep thats right  it's the 1st day after ET that you count  So today you could do a first response test as its a 6 day early HPT BUT I would wait until nearer the time 

*BecW* If thats a HCG blood test then I would say you are pregnant hunny  unless theres HCG injection left in your blood stream, are you having another blood test done next week? xx

Lots of ladies joining now so big


----------



## loopee8

Hi Pinkcat
could you add me please? I am on IUI treatment, OTD March 12th

thanks


----------



## hilly35

Hey Looppee - i remember you from the other thread. Glad to hear all went ahead on Saturday and best of luck getting through the 2 WW. Hope it flies by! (Its bloody crawling for me!!! 1 week in!!!) We will get there though!


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks Faithope.  I am going to try really hard and wait for my OTD    

BecW - if your HCG levels should increase then I would be happy with your result today!    Everything crossed that it means you will get a BFP!!  

Hello to the other ladies joining


----------



## loopee8

hello hilly35! yes here I am, able to join the 2WW thread at last! Best of luck to you. hope the second week doesn't drag too much


----------



## hilly35

Nic - please please wait! I stupidly tested yesterday   and got a BFN (of course) and was in a terrible state even though the sensible head on me says its WAY too early. Your OTD date is the same as me so hang in there. I am not allowing a pee stick to cross my door to tempt me before then! I have booked the day of work though as I know from my reaction yesterday that I am going to need some time to get my head together. Still 7 days down 7 to go!


----------



## hilly35

Hi Looppee - I think the trick is to have a lot of things planned to distract you. I have now learned that and I am hoping the 2nd week goes a lot faster as a result. My mum is flying over on Thursday for the weekend from Ireland so that will be the best distraction of all, and if I have bad news well there's nothing like being able to cry on your mums shoulder!!!! Anyway sending you lots of       your way and hoping for good news all round. Its great seeing the board filling up because the law of averages means some of us will get BFP's and as much as I pray its me its also great to see other women going through this getting their lucky day too. Roll on start of March to see the results coming in for everyone


----------



## Smiles35

Hilly35 - yesterday is way too early so don't read anything into that.  Positive thoughts all the way now  
I have read a few threads from other 2ww chat rooms and some women have tested at 10 days and got a BFP........would that be acceptable to HPT on Friday or Saturday do you think?


----------



## hilly35

Nicp35 - I know what you mean as I was thinking about testing the sat or sunday too BUT lets be honest we will doubt every result except for the one on the OTD so after my horror of yetserday I am going to try and hang on till the monday assuming nothing "appears" before then   I feel really crampy today though - and not in a good "could this be implantation" way - definitely AF feeling.


----------



## Smiles35

hilly35 - the cramps might not be AF so please try and stay postive  .  

Apparently the implantation cramps and AF cramps are so similar.  I have read quite a few posts from women who had a BFP and they had strong AF cramps the week before their OTD.  Everything is crossed that we all get a BFP


----------



## Smiles35

hilly35 - I found this old thread - it's from back in 2005 but might put your mind at rest about the AF pains - seems most of the women who got a BFP also got AF pains during the 2ww

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0


----------



## TheresaD

Hi Ladies

It is a BFN for me this time    AF arrived at the weekend, so didn't even make it to test day.  The clinic said there is little chance it has worked now, but will test on Thursday to be sure (but I already know)

I wish you all lots of luck and babydust and   you all get your BFP

Theresa xx


----------



## Smiles35

Theresa,

I'm so sorry to hear your AF has arrived!!!  Have you got any embryos frozen?
Don't give up


----------



## Maxine_86

Hi ladies, a lot of you seem to be way ahead of me. I'm only 2 days in! I'm getting a few twinges and its more painful at night for some reason? I was wondering is that normal? 

I'm not going to read into every twinge (or at least try!) otherwise its going to be a long TWW. In fact my clinic has told me my OTD is 13 th March which is not 2 weeks!! 

any tips you could give me to get through would be lovely! 
xxx


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Theresa, I'm so sorry, I know that nothing can console you now, but hang in there and don't give up, it will happen for you, sending you


----------



## Funnyskin

Hi girls, how is everyone today?
After having a pretty positive weekend, I had some spotting this morning which has freaked me out a bit! I'm trying to convince myself it's implantation bleed but feeling pretty negative as this was about the stage I got to on my first cycle when AF came. It has eased off now but feeling a bit achy and got the start of a headache which isn't making me feel too positive either!

Theresa - sorry to hear your news, I know how you are feeling from my last cycle and it's tough but as Nic posted, don't give up! Stay strong, sending big Hugs xxx


----------



## BecW

Sorry I wasn't very clear. 19.2 is my progesterone level.

Will check from laptop later as using phone is a faff! x


----------



## hilly35

nicp35 - thanks so much for that link. I had a really good read through it and it definitely has given me some hope. The cramps I have are really mild and definitely feel like AF but there are lots of success stories on the thread that it proved otherwise for other women. Just gotta hang in there. Sometimes I feel so up and positive and others total crash and burn. What a rollercoaster. Thank God for this forum. Would be a quivering wreck otherwise! 

TheresaD - so sorry that you got your AF    I know its easier said than done (and so so much easier) but hang in there - and be nice to yourself at the moment.

Coombiesgirl - are you testing this Thursday - how are you feeling? 

Funnyskin, hang in there - you kept me going yesterday when I had myself convinced I was down and out. It could well be implantation bleeding. I am sure it is. Just hang in there and think positive thoughts.


----------



## Faithope

*BecW* I had 19 on my last progesterone check-the consultant said thats non-ovulation  I have PCO so guessing thats why mine were low  You might want to check what levels your hos/GP class as non-ovlation/ovulation as different places have different levels 

*TheresaD*  I am so sorry hun  xx


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hi Hilly, I'm ok thanks,official testing on Thursday but I've already tested first time on 7dp3dt BFN, 8dp3dt faint +ve didn't post because I was to scared to jinx it (silly I know), after that tested everyday and it's +ve with first response (still quite faint but a definite line) and very faint with cb.
Symptoms wise, not much happening to be honest at present, 6dp3dt and 7dp3dt had a terrible migraine and feeling nausea then nothing apart from sore (.)(.), the odd twinge in the uterus area, some pulling sensations now and then on the left side and sometimes sharp pain on left side too. Just trying not to get to excited at present, too scared to hope


----------



## hilly35

Coombiesgirl - that is FABULOUS news - so pleased for you. I know you dont want to get too excited but your OTD is Thursday so almost there. How great will it be to see that second line darken! Brilliant to hear positive news. Hoping the rest of us aren't far behind you x


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hilly- thank you, all I can think at the moment is that line to get darker, I'm obsessed, I decided that tomorrow morning I'll do the cb digital test and i'll know one way or the other, I stayed away from that horrible cb digital cause is so definite but tomorrows the day to face it    hoping for all of us, our greatest dream to come true, we all deserve to be mums one day, sending lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Smiles35

How exciting for Coombiesgirl - all heading in the right direction for a BFP    I will look forward to hearing your good news on Thursday!!!  Nearly another day over and closer to my OTD, I really shouldn't wish my life away like I am ha ha!!


----------



## Rani78

TheresaD so sorry to hear your news.  Just try to focus on the positive - you got to the embryo stage and that is an acheivement in itself.

NicP35 - thanks for that thread - I have been cramping and feeling like AF was about to arrive so good to read!


----------



## Coombiesgirl

nicp35-thank you and yeah hopefully we'll all get our BFP, and don't worry about wishing your life away we all do, so we can be forgiven considering the journey we all have to take to see our dream come true   Being of work didn't help much with passing the time, but I'm so glad that I did


----------



## Smiles35

Coombiesgirl - I am 'working from home' this week so not doing a lot as I want to do everything in my power to make my embryos stay but it doesn't make the day go any quicker!! lol  Thank god for this site, it's keeping me sane!! 

Does anyone have any advice about having baths?  I was told by a friend who had a successful pregnancy from IVF to avoid baths in the 2ww but I haven't read that anywhere else so I'm interested to see if you ladies have been told anything?


----------



## Faithope

*nicp* I was told no baths-I was given a sheet with info on it that explained what you can and can't do-I can have  but no baths  and only light excercise


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks Faithope, as much as I'd like a nice hot bath I will avoid that then!!  I was also wondering about the   - I read a very funny thread on here about orgasms during the 2ww and whether it's advised or not.  I was only told to avoid it for the first 48 hours after ET.


----------



## Faithope

*nicp* Oops  I have had 3 since ET  O well, they never told me not to 'O' after ET, it was 2 days after so hopefully my blasts were ok  I have read that your womb doesn't contract, your pelvic floor muscles do when you have an 'O' so not sure who or what to believe


----------



## Coombiesgirl

nicp-my clinic said no baths in the 2ww, and about the o, well I think it was 4dp3dt and it happened in my sleep, it never happened before to have one in my sleep, I was so worried next day cause I had cramps all day, but looked it up and lots of women had o's in the 2ww and went to have BFP, I think its to do with the progesterone, there is no research to say that o's contribute to the success of failing of IVF, my clinic said no intercourse only so don't worry too much (I know easier said then done)


----------



## Maxine_86

Ladies my groin is really achey. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Smiles35

Sorry didn't mean to confuse about the 'O'.  My clinic only advised on no sexual intercourse for 48 hours probably just because of the procedure. Reading the tread I mentioned it seems to be very common to have an 'O' in your sleep - I haven't been that lucky yet!! Lol


----------



## Faithope

*nicp* Ah thats ok then  DH would go mad if he knew (because of the embies not because i indulged  ) but the urge was so strong  He has resisted, I can tell he's frustrated  The funny thing about this is, when I was pregnant 2 years ago, we had stopped trying, I had major strong urges and DH and I  alot more thn normal, I drank a bottle of wine the night before I found out I was pregnant, to this day I don't know what made me test, so what I am trying to say that 'if it's meant to be...'


----------



## Redkay75

Faithope - I think we cycled together in July? Glad and sorry to see you here again if you know what I mean!

Nicp & Maxine - it takes 10 days for the hcg in the trigger shot to leave your system, which by my calculation means today for you, implantation happens between days 5-12 days past fertilisation, and everyone is different with different base levels of hcg in their system to then double and double and double... you can start with between 0 and 5iu of hcg which then doubles every 48 hours when implantation has happened so on if your embies implanted straight away and you had a baseline hcg level of 5iu then; 
2dp5det you would have 10iu 
4dp5det you would have 20iu (just detectable on HPT) 
6dp5det you would have 40iu, etc, etc, 
if however you still implanted on that first day but only had a baseline hcg level of 2iu then;
2dp5det you would have 4iu 
4dp5det you would have 8iu 
6dp5det you would have 16iu
8dp5det you would have 32iu(just detectable on HPT) , etc, etc, 
and thats with implantation happening straight away if however it was nearer 7 or 8 days past fertilisation then the figures change again.
Thats why most people try not to test too early (although I'm a bugger for an early poas!  ) especially when I'm on CD28 and my AF is due!
I found this great chart on http://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy it tells you average levels and what is happening to the embryo at each stage. Hope that helps clarify it to everyone!

Also definately no baths or heat pads the womb needs to stay at a normal body temperature to remain hospitable to embies! It's a pain cos I could really do with a good soak!

twin butterfly and BecW - I know nothing about IUI and progesterone tests sorry but I wish you all the very best!

Sparkly shoes - Great name! and don't worry you're not alone I talk to my 'Juan and Maria' (I had Donor eggs in Spain hense the names!) everyday, DH doesn't seem to want to yet until we have the definate confirmation by scan I think!

ThereasaD - so sorry about AF coming but make sure you stilltest as blood doesn't always show a negative cycle, my Mum bled with me for the first 3 months! and you read about loads of ladies that have the same on here!

Funnyskin - don't fear the spotting a 3rd of all women have implantation spotting, what colour was it, if it was pinky or brown then it could be implantation blood and actually even if it appears full flow and red it could be too just a little less likely.

Hilly - Cramps not a huge worry at all in fact they could be a good sign! 

Coombesgirl - Congrats on your BFP we have the same OTD! so fingers crossed it confirms the HPTs 

AFM - my symptoms have been from 4dp3det I had twinges and a dull ache in lower belly and feeling like someone lightly scraping a nail across the inside, from 7dp3det and getting stronger nausea especially in the car and night sweats and frequent weeing. Today 10dp3det I have more pains in lower belly like I have bladder infection or have pressure on my bladder when sat down, fine when stand up! I tested again today and was slightly stronger today gonna keep on testing every day (I got Morrisons own HPT 2 for £3.75, bargain and also very sensitive from 15iu of hcg and the same ones my clinic use, just a wee bargain hunting tip!  )
/links


----------



## clarabell1973

omg im slightly freaked out now...my doc told me no bath the until 2 days post transfer...i had a long soak today


----------



## Smiles35

Redkay - thanks for the information but I'm a bit confused about the HCG.  I had my injection on the Wednesday 15th before EC on the Friday.  I had 2 powders which totalled 10iu I think?  I wasn't offered the choice to have a blood test to check the hcg levels.  Is everyone having blood tests or does it just depend on the clinic you are under?


----------



## Funnyskin

Hi girls
Re: Baths - I was told by my clinic that baths were fine as long as they aren't hotter than your body temperature as embies don't like the heat. Although I have read quite a bit on line where clinics have advised no baths at all! Bit confusing!

Hilly &  Redkay - thanks for your words,mtrying to keep positive, let's see what happens over night! X


----------



## Redkay75

Nicp -  if you had the trigger shot on the 15th it'll be out of your system and your body will be back down to whatever baseline of HCG you normally have in your system (0-5iu - iu is International unit, I think) any positive HPT will now mean there is a pregnancy. RE the tests, it totally depends on the clinic,I have only ever had HPT tests before but the spanish clinic wants a hcg blood test. blood tests are good as the show the actual values of HCG rather than if there is just a significant amount in your system like HPT but realistically a good HPT every 2 days the line will get darker and tell you if the levels are going up or not. blood tests cost about £25 a pop if you wish them but I would do a HPT and only go for bloods if it was required. Hope that helps, also different HPTs test for different amounts of HCG in your blood stream your average one is about 40iu and 'early' ones test for 15 - 25iu.

K x


----------



## Smiles35

Maxine - the achy feeling can be from the EC, I experienced the same.  Try not to worry though, I have been analysing every symptom and it can drive you insane.  Just try to relax and stay positive


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks Redkay - that has cleared things up for me.


----------



## Smiles35

Maxine - thinking about it I also had a terrible stomach for a few days after starting cyclogest - horrible stuff - are you using that?  I feel really bloated all the time!


----------



## twinbutterfly

hi ladies

I have been bad and tested on day 10 otd 2nd march and its a bfn gutted  
hope everyone is doing ok
twinbutterfly


----------



## Smiles35

Twinbutterfly - don't give up hope.  You are 4 days away from your OTD so it could still be too early to test.  Keep up the positive thoughts


----------



## hilly35

Twin butterfly - please hang in there. I have seen stories on these threads of the result changing. 4 days before otd is very early. It's not over yet xxx sending you lots of


----------



## twinbutterfly

thank you will try but just got a bad feeling and this is are last chance. Ive had 5 iuis now and with my blood test being so high its a crazy cycle will try stay postive tho.
Good luck to all you ladies testing soon


----------



## BecW

Wow it's been really busy on here today. Hope everyone is ok. I hate counting down the days like this but Monday is almost over! Phew!

Progesterone result came back as 19.2 today, which is low but apparantly anything over 15 indicates ovulation which is rare for me! Gives me a teeny bit of hope.

Hope all those testing early don't get too down with BFN's, it may just be too soon for the test to pick anything up.

AFM Am having AF type symptoms, bloated and feel like my lining is being scraped at, sorry if thats too much info but can't explain it any other way!
I went to see my friends 5 week old baby after work today. Soooo happy for them. I sat for an hour holding him and had to stop myself from crying on the way home!

Hows everyone else?

Bec x x x


----------



## Smiles35

Ladies please help - I have just inserted the horrible cyclogest pesserie and my cervix is very low and hard.....does this mean AF is on the way?  I really hope not


----------



## Elf84

Hi ladies,

Im 10dp3dt and im really crampy, it woke me up the other night and has caught my breath occasionally the past few days.  Has anyone else been having strong cramps?

I am also just about falling asleep and I am never tired this early, but I know that could just me being a bit run down.

Roll on Sunday, I just want to know and my dh is dead against testing before our OTD!

Elf xx


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi nic , im on ultogestan pesseries and mine is so low and hard i thought i had prolapsed...not as bad as my last ivf but doc says its normal and caused by the meds x


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks Clarabell. It wasn't that high this morning, I just hope it is the meds and not AF x


----------



## clarabell1973

TMI i know but mine is so low and swollen i can hardly get the pesseries in....doc said its a good sign that the meds are doing their job xx


----------



## fififi

Evening everyone,

Sorry not posted for a while but been bit down and although reading everyone's comments not really felt up to chatting.

Am currently totally paranoid that AF is going to start as finally getting a few stomach pains and have been extra weepy all day. Still got whole week until OTD so not sure how I'm going to cope as these negative feelings just seem to be getting stronger.

That said am relieved to see others are experiencing same issue with swollen/low cervix - I spoke with consultant yesterday as it felt so uncomfortable and was advised that it was just a reaction to the progesterone pessaries. I've been advised to swap pessary use to "rear" to help reduce swelling/discomfort. (That was quite scary experience in itself I can tell you!!!)

Good luck to everyone and lets try to stay positive together as out of a group this large there's going to be loads of PG ladies


----------



## fififi

Bit of advice needed please:
My current clinic doesn't give us PG test sticks - could people please tell me which ones are good ones to get? Would prefer not to pay loads but want to be confident of the result.

Thanks x


----------



## clarabell1973

you just reminded me ...last time my doc said take it orally...but i just continued as i was......x


----------



## clarabell1973

i used every make going last time...clear blue and 1st response seem to be the popular choiices tho....i have a CB digital one this time but think i will swap for a normal test cos i hate seeing the words not pregnant...would rather spend an hour scrutanising the test to see if a fait line is there lol.....i even take them under the light to get a better veiw   xx


----------



## fififi

Yeah not sure I want one that's quite so blunt - just lines will do.


----------



## dylan85

Hello ladies

My egg transfer is tomo it will be day 5. I had a call on day 3 to say I have 4x8 cell embryos 2 being above average and the other 2 being good  quality. Very scared that I will receive call in morning to say they havent made it,im so negative! I wish you all the very best of luck


----------



## Rani78

Good luck Dylan85!


----------



## dylan85

Thankyou rani78 and same to you


----------



## Grace72

clarabell and fifi - i am also same low and swollen - glad i'm not the only one. A few twinges today but nothing else except i feel i'm getting a cold . Really dont need to be ill right now but have a sore throat.    

Quick ? - Has anyone else tested for progesterone level after ET? What levels did you all receive?

Grace


----------



## Funnyskin

Morning ladies, looks like its all over for me as have had a show of red blood this morning so AF is here I reckon!   just goes to show whatever you do it all depends on whether it's to be or not. I have taken the whole month off work, eaten and drunk everything healthy, spent a fortune on acupuncture and still no joy.  Gutted! Oh well, I suppose we just need some time now to consider next step.
Good luck to all of you on here, sending lots of baby dust to you all an hoping you have a positive outcome.
Xxx


----------



## Faithope

*funnyskin* Have you taken a HPT hun? I ask because my clinic say I have to to make sure as ladies do bleed even when pregnant (not wanting to give you false hope but to cover all bases)  It's not over for you xxx


----------



## Linzxxxx

hi Ladies
ive been on the site a while now reading everyones posts - what a brave bunch we are   

I had my ET yesterday YEY - but now im in panic mode!

How much is too much? Things as simple as bending down feeding my cats gets me in panic! Ive just had a shower and dryed my hair, all the way thro thinking hurry up and get lay down - am i being too over protective or has everyone gone through this panic?
I havent really got any symptoms that are different from what they have been whilst on the medication, so should i just be acting normal doing normal things apart from lifting?

I feel so silly asking these questions, but Ive never got to this stage before and im scared im gonna do something to ruin it   

Good luck ladies who are testing today   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hilly35

Funnskin - really sorry to hear about the possibility of AF today   BUT as Faithhope says it isn't 100% over yet - and I also don't believe in false hopes but there are just so many stories of ladies thinking it was all over and then it wasn't. I am really    that nasty witch doesn't make a full appearance. Really thinking of you x 

Linz - I had my first IUI and the clinic said except for lifting anything heavy you should pretty much continue as normal. I am sure the ladies on IVF will have more advice but don't worry about panicking - we all do it. I have been trying to explain to my hubby that doing the ironing isn't allowed on the 2 ww!!! hasn't worked! 

Fififi - definitely not getting one of the written tests - clearblue - no way do i need to see it written so boldly - someone mentioned yesterday that the Morrison own brand ones are really good value if you are using a lot of them! AFM as I got a BFN on the first response one this weekend I will be opting for clear blue (non digital) next weekend if AF holds off! 

Have a good day all - I don't have to take those pessaries but reading the posts on here they sound so awful - you really deserve BFP's going through that!!!


----------



## Smiles35

Morning Ladies

Well my cervix is still low this morning and I have AF dragging pains in my lower abdomen, I really hope it's not over for me but I am going to practice what I preach and not lose hope!       I can see a day of knicker checking though!  

Dylan - your embryos sound good.  I had 2 transferred on day 5 but they hadn't progressed since day 2, one was a 6 cell and one 7 cell.  The clinic said as they hadn't fragmented they were still viable so I'm hoping now they are in their natural environment they will flourish!  

Linz - I would say take it easy and no lifting but you should be able to return to your normal activities.  I was actually advised against bed rest.  Who knows if there is a right or wrong though??  Just be positive  

Funnyskin - don't give up hope yet.  The bleeding could be implantation bleeding and as Faithope said, I was also told by my clinic to still have the pregnancy test even if I started bleeding because it can mean other things than AF.  Sending you lots of   

Fififi - I read on here that Asda own brand HPT is supposed to be good for early signs and first response.  I'm sure I also read somewhere that Morrisons were doing 3 for 2 but I might have dreamt that!!


----------



## Funnyskin

Thanks girls for your kind words, have just done a test, but of course it's BFN, although will try again in morning with first wee of the day as have had a lot to drink this morning! Xx


----------



## Faithope

*Funnyskin*  bit early isn't it??   Yeah I would do FMU tomorrow to get a more accurrate result


----------



## Funnyskin

Faithope - believe me, I am close to it! Haha x


----------



## rachel petch

Morning ladies

I had e/t yesterday, I had 2 beautiful blasts transferred, one being significantly more advanced, I was told it should be hatching last night/today and implantation shortly thereafter, god it's so exciting, is nt it?
I ve just read all 16 pages... Phew! And there are a couple of names I recognise... Hi Maxine!!

Talking about funny dreams...... I had the worst nights sleep last night, and had 2 O's in my sleep, I ve never ever had that before and I also remember 'fainting' also in my sleep!!!! Not sure what to make of it all, I know it far too early for symptom spotting, but it was well weird!!!

I test on 11 March, so I'm feeling hopeful and positive, as I ve been all the way through this second tx!!!
Lots of luck and positive vibes to all you lovelies!!!!


----------



## Smiles35

Hi Rachel - congratulations you are now officially PUPO !!  I hope your embryos flourish   

I have read so many stories on here about women having 'O''s in their sleep, I haven't been that lucky! ha ha


----------



## fififi

funnyskin - as others have said don't give up hope just yet - your OTD isn't until Friday and there's been a fair few posts on here by people thinking worst. It's hard to keep believing when signs show otherwise - lots of hugs for you    

dylan85 - waiting to go to blasts felt like such a long time, if 4 embryos are 8 cell on day 3 that's really promising. I was advised by my embryologist to expect 30-40% to make it all the way (and I'm older lady!!!) - I had 4 embryos day 1, reduced to 3 8cell ones and 1 slower day 3, had 2 good blasts on day 5 and 1 that wasn't out of game but not good enough to freeze. Try to keep sane - it is a weird time as you've no eggs or embies on board, plus everytime the phone rang I was petrified it was clinic!!! I didn't get update until actually there for transfer as they didn't want to disturb the embryos so went into theatre soooo nervous!!!

grace72 - welcome to the weird cervix club!!!! Mine feeling bit less obvious today so not sure if that's good or bad thing.

linzxxxx - hello, agree with others re lifting but bending down okay. We're all trying to be extra careful cos it's been so hard to even get an embryo but in "normal life" most women don't do anything different!

hilly35 - will go and investigate tests in Morrisons then and see what can find, thanks. Hope you're being good and AVOIDING tests for a few days now !!! Keep smiling  
Not sure why your hubbie doesn't believe the ironing thing - hope he's aware of issues with washing up!!!  

nicp35 - grrrrr, me too getting AF feelings - totally paranoid everytime going to toilet now. Am trying to stay positive but it's soooo hard   
- your weird dreams are even weirder than most, fancy dreaming about offers on PG tests!!!!   (Will look and see though and let you know!!!)

rachelpetch - hi, am on cycle buddies board with you too. Enjoy the fab feeling of being newly PUPO before madness of 2ww sets in!!!


----------



## rachel petch

Fifififi, hunny it's already started a aargh!!!! Exciting tho eh!! Xx


----------



## clarabell1973

I have been very very naughty today...last night i had major AF pains and very swollen and a little sore when doing my pessaries...anyway...this morning i got up and had the runs sorry if TMI....as i sat there i felt quite dizzy but as i have had major flu in the week leading to transfer i thought it was just something to do with that.....then i vomited....a lot....I was going to head back to bed but thought a bit fresh air may do me some good....I found myself eventually wandering in the pharmacy and buying a HPT  ...I promised myself i wouldn't but there we are......So I'm only 5 days post 4 day and 5 day DEFT....but did the test anyways...of course negative and i shoved it in my bag....Walked 2 mins to a cafe ordered a cuppa and as i went in my bag i noticed 2 lines....I could hardly breathe.. there wasnt enough time for evap lines or anything like that...its a french 7 min development test....I didn't have trigger hormone as i had Donor embryos....but the line is deffo there.....its faint but no need to scrutinise it under a light in the bathroom lol....I have not had a BFP in over 18 years so this is such a huge day for me xxx


----------



## Faithope

*clarabell* OMG!! Congrats!! your OTD is ages away so for it to show positive is brilliant... I am staying in my PUPO bubble til OTD, can't handles seeing BFN yet


----------



## hilly35

Clarabelle -     so pleased that you got your BFP - long may that line continue to darken. Thats fab news. Keeping everthing crossed for you - even though you were very bold to test so early!!!! 

Fififi - yes I am avoiding all tests, none in house. Haven't felt the temptation - that was until I read Clarabelle's post!!!!! No I will force myself to be good. I do really feel like I am getting my AF though - I get a really dragging sensation low down which has started today. BOOOO. But not over until its over. Serious knicker watching going on!!!!! One good thing is I haven't had a kitchen for the last two weeks as the work has been done so no washing COULD be done!! Saying that I cant wait to get an oven and a fridge back. Yahooo nearly done though - I should be reconnected with sparkly new appliances by tomorrow! Sad to get so excited about a new dishwasher.

Anyway back to the point, loving having everyone along on this mad ride with me in the 2ww. Best of luck to all. Keeping


----------



## clarabell1973

thank you...i am so excited its ridiculous....i know everyone will say Ive tested too early and tbh i knew that when i did it...i dint even check it properly when i did it....i presumed it would be negative and far too early but to get the line and on a french HPT is amazing because their HCG levels detect quite high...i think 50mul....so whatever the future holds for me...for now knowing i can actually get pregnant is enough to keep me going xxx


----------



## Smiles35

Wow Clarabell I'm so excited for you!!!  You must be elated!  

Hilly - I have been getting dragging pains today as well - fingers crossed it's not AF for both of us!!


----------



## hilly35

nicp35 - keeping fingers toes and everything else crossed for us. Is it bad to be going to the loo extra times just for the knicker watch potential!!!!  

Clarabelle - you enjoy your excitement - it must be the BEST feeling in the world after all this time.


----------



## clarabell1973

I cant describe the feeling....of course i will turn into a knicker watcher also now lol.....sticky vibes to everyone xxx


----------



## Smiles35

Hilly - don't worry about it, check as much as you like - I am!! x  It's a good job I am at home, my colleagues would think I had a problem! lol


----------



## fififi

clarabell - wow!!!! Congrats to you    - but you do know you've now set us all wondering about whether testing early may just be okay??!!!!

Fortunately not got any test sticks yet and as still have 6 l-o-n-g days until OTD I don't think I dare - mainly cos I'm feeling all signs of AF not PG. But ... putting positive head back on ... it is still very early to have PG signs and know people who've been convinced end is nigh only to get BFP  

Just wishing my frequent toilet visits were due to weak bladder not worry that will find red spots in knickers!!! Positive head back ... breathe ... and imagine my swollen belly isn't due to pessaries and fact I don't stop munching cos bit bored at home!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

Haha fififi...i have munched my way through 2 kitkats and a huge bag of crisps and had about 20 pee's today lol.....i honestly expected a negative so i am in shock.......hope i can keep my positive head but no doubt i will turn into a nutter over the next 9 days until OTD xxx


----------



## Rani78

Wow congratulations Clarabell, amazing news!  may have to make a trip to Boots now though.....!

Been getting AF cramps too and couldn't sleep last night because of them.  Still a no red spot day though so that's all I can hope for!

Had a weird dream last night too......involved David Beckham.......!!


----------



## hilly35

Ok definitely wouldn't have minded any David Beckham dream weird or not!!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

thank you...oooo was it a saucy dream?...i may be sharing too much here but im extra errrmmm.....aroused  .....have been since ET day x


----------



## Rani78

Semi saucy........I'm not complaining!!


----------



## clarabell1973

Ha ha ..<<<<<<<<jealous lol x


----------



## Grace72

clarabell- omg ! good news. You are brave ! i havent bought a kit yet. If i do i know what will happen.  Will you go to the clinic and do the blood test?

AFM so much happening right now, an offer for the house has been accepted. Didnt think they would! Now stressing about mortgage and whether we actually go for it! . You would think we need less stress right now.  Not much symptoms, a couple of twinges but nothing else, although started to get a few spots which i normally get before AF. eeek!

Grace


----------



## clarabell1973

Thanks xx . I am going to retest on the 4th as i fly back to work in South Africa on the 5th...Having my bloods done there as the language barrier here in France gets me frustrated when i try explaining why i have turned up at the Lab for bloods lol xx


----------



## NatH

hi everyone, 
i am currently in my 2ww, this is my third icsi treatment and im due to test on the 5th march. I really hope it works this time as i think its probably going to be our last time, due to cost and being emotionally drained by it all. We had 2 embryos transferred on the 22nd feb, 1 6 cell, grade - borderline and 1 8 cell, grade - good. Today ive had light period pains and every so often sharp stabbing pains in my left hand side, im hoping this is a good sign. Good luck to everyone else testing this month


----------



## twinbutterfly

Morning Ladies

I have got up and tested this morning as in my other cycles AF has started before now. I did 2 cheap wilko test in the week that said BFN. Used the cb this morning and say pregnant 1-2    im now sat here in shock it has worked. Will phone the clinci later to see what they say. I really thought it hadnt worked this time.
Twinbutterfly xx


----------



## beans33

Hi, I had 2 early blasts put in on the 27th Feb and my blood test date is 7th March and Urine 9th. Can you add me to the list pls xx

In answer to the pregnyl question and testing early,  I am on it for luteal support and my test date is 16 days after collection which is same as everyone else. My last injection is 4 to 6 days before test and they said it was out of my system so I'd say 6 days to be safe! Xx


----------



## beans33

TwinB looks good to me! If it was neg all would be xx Congratulations !!! Those CB always said neg for me so a positive is great )))


----------



## Linzxxxx

Twinbutterfly- thats great news woooooo!!!!
Sound VERY promising  yey!!!!
Pinkcat, could u add my please? DEIVF 3dtf otd 13.03.12
Sending baby dust to everyone  xxxxxx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Thanks ladies really shocked!!! OTD fri hold on in there baby   sending lots of baby dust to everyone


----------



## clarabell1973

yay congratulations .....its the best feeling ever..i re tested this morning and got the line staright away....xx


----------



## hilly35

Yay twin butterfly - so excited for you. That's brilliant news. Can I ask did you feel af was on it's way. I am convinced mine will arrive shortly and. Just feeling a bit despondent today. So thrilled to see iui work for you though.     roll on Friday and your otd!


----------



## twinbutterfly

thanks everyone  

yes hilly felt like its been coming all week on and off. I really thought it was gonna be a BFN so was so shocked. Just booked me in for my first scan 19TH MARCH!! another 2ww


----------



## kittykins

Twinbutterfly - congrats to you gives me hope for next month as I tested today (only 2 days early with a cb digi and got the immortal 'not pregnant' words).    Just knew it hadnt worked for us this month but going to try again next. 

GL anyone testing this week. 

x x x


----------



## twinbutterfly

Kittykins sending hugs   .....took me 3 IUIs to get my DD.Sometimes it can take afew goes to just get it right. I know just how you are feeling, treat yourself to something nice today    

Thank you all for the congrats still doesnt feel real and i dont think it will till im holding a baby     x


----------



## kittykins

Twin - took me 3 times last time (sadly m/c) and then another 2 to get Freya so haven't given up quite yet - just feel so bad for DH - he doesn't deserve this.  Feel down and useless today. 

x x x


----------



## hilly35

Kittykins - so sorry to hear about your BFN - thinking of you today. PLease dont feel bad about your DH, I am sure he would not want you taking any more guilt and pain on. 

TwinB - thanks for reassuring me about AF. I am 99% sure this hasnt worked but still hanging in there.     Enjoy your day safe in teh kowledge your little bean is growing in there.


----------



## Smiles35

Morning ladies,

Twin - congratulations on your BFP!!!  So happy for you!!  Yay!  

Kittykins - if you still have 2 days to go until your OTD then don't give up hope.  You may still get a BFP!  

Hilly - I still feel like my AF is coming but no bleeding yet so I'm not giving up hope, another day of knicker checking though.  I'm scared to go to the toilet!!  Sending you   too and hope these pains we are getting are implantation pains    

Clarabell - glad to hear that line has got stronger!  Congratulations hunny!   

Only 5 sleeps before my OTD xx


----------



## clarabell1973

nic i have had period cramps for 2 days now...and quite strong going into my lower back....i guess sometimes its not such a bad thing....fingers soooooo crossed for u xxxx


----------



## hilly35

Nic - yep knicker watch is out of control. Had to get up during the night and have a check just in case (TMI!) Seriously I used to be a sane person. Will Monday ever come. OK question - is it worse to get your AF before OTD and know you are out of the game or get to OTD and get BFN. This is my new worry.

Clarabelle - so so thrilled for you that line is darkening. I wonder because you picked it up so strong so early is tehre more than one little bean in there!!!! Hope so   

Just five days - comeon please bring good news - please


----------



## nylaboo

Haven't been on here in a few days and so much has happened.

To those with BFNs I am so sorry, I know how much it hurts. Take some time for yourselves.  

To those with BFPs, congrats, how wonderful, hoping that those embies stay with you.  

Ladies with AF pains. I have had a few twinges today. Hoping it's start of implantation. Am 4dp2dt. Just remember AF pains happen to most women that go on to get a BFP.  

Other symptoms have been I keep feeling like i need to take a deep breath! Anyone else had this? Also feeling a little dizzy at times. I promised myself I wasn't going to symptom watch this time. Yeah right!  

Nx


----------



## fififi

Hilly & Nic - to make my hourly visits to bathroom less stressful I will think about fact you 2 are doing same thing elsewhere!!! (Hilly I too got up about 4am as was worrying even in my sleep.)  

I don't know whether it's just cos there's still 5 days to go and I'm so wanting things to have worked that I've just got paranoid or whether I'm genuinely getting AF symptoms. I haven't really had any other symptoms until now so this is driving me crazy and stopping me from being chilled!!!


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

To all those with BFNs, very sorry to hear that, hope God gives you all the strength int he world to cope this time and come back stronger!

Clarabell1973, you naughty girl !!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS....!!!! so so so happy for you    

I hope it all goes fabulously well....take good care of yourself... well done hun!

But look what you have done now!!! My OTD is on 8th March too and I've had 2 embies put in, and I am wondering wether I shoudl test too?!?? 

I had bad OHSS last week which is now dieing down and I am feeling the odd cramp now and again but nothing major... and Ia m tempted to test !!!!! I had to use all my willpower this morning to not reach out the bedside drawer and use that last stick I've got!!! 

WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## clarabell1973

Sparkly don't test yet...i wish i had not...now i am checking all of the time to make sure they are still there lol....i am more insane now than i was 2 days ago....EEEE hilly if there is more than one then i would be overjoyed....xxx


----------



## fififi

twinbutterfly - wow, huge congrats to you   ... how exciting having a scan date already

clarabell - glad that line is getting darker, keep on smiling cos you've certainly waited a while to get those 2 lines!!!

kittykins - it's still 2 days until your OTD so lots can still change. Try to stay positive as it's not a definite yet     Plus although feeling useless is something I frequently am guilty of we're not in any way useless and since you've already created a life you need to remember that you are capable of miracles x


----------



## fififi

clarabell I told you we were all going to be debating whether to test early cos of you!!!! Though guess paranoia is inevitable until OTD - aggghhhhhh this whole waiting game is so stressful. Now clinics are so good at freezing eggs & embryos I think they should invent a way of freezing us for the 2ww!!!


----------



## Smiles35

Hilly - I think I would rather get my AF than a BFN at the clinic, at least I could deal with the disappointment in the comfort of my own home.  Hopefully we won't get to deal with that dilemma though because we will both get BFP's !!   

Clarabell - you have given me some hope if you have been getting AF pains so thank you!!  They were like dragging pains yesterday but today more like a pinching pain.  I never thought I would get like this but it's so hard not to analyse everything little symptom!!  Argh, roll on Monday!

Nylaboo - the breathlessness and diziness could be the progesterone.  What are you taking?  I experienced that and read the side effects of my cyclogest and both were listed.

Sparkly Shoes - a different no!!  Don't test too early because you may be disappointed and it will be impossible not to have negative thoughts.  It is far too early to test.  Clarabell was lucky but not everyone is the same.  Remember your embies need postive mental attitude!!


----------



## hilly35

Sparkly - step AWAY from the pee sticks. Honestly dont test early. Clarabelle was really lucky to get her positive so early and you will be beside yourself if you get a BFN as its too early. So hard to resist though!  

Fififi - I have been havingthe same thougts as to whether I am only just thinking my AF is coming on - maybe its all in our heads just brought on by the stress. I have noticed if I get engrossed in something else in work (whcih is rare at the moment) then I dont feel anything. We are almost there now - 5 days - not long. Saying that I am just going to run to the loo again just in case!!!!!!    

Sparkly - I think you are already testing!!!!!


----------



## fififi

hilly - just been for my check & all clear still   !!!! Downside of all this is having spent so much time in my toilet lately I think it really needs re-decorating!!!

sparkly shoes - don't do it!!!! I too was tempted but know I'll feel worse if it's negative and it's still very early


----------



## clarabell1973

Fififi that made me laugh so much  ...my madness continues because i now have regular visits to the bathroom to re check the tests in case the lines have gone  xx


----------



## fififi

clarabell - with the money you'll be spending on tests you won't be re-decorating for years!!!!!   ... perhaps you can create a piece of art work with them all!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

OK well my OH thought i had lost the plot yesterday when i took the test apart to inspect the line and show him it .....he said "Clare I'm not blind i can see it you don't have to perform an autopsy on it".........lol x


----------



## hilly35

Im with fififi - a definite work of art - I like your autoposy approach Clarabelle!!!! Is it weird to frame a pee stick!!!! I think if i was lucky enough to ever get a BFP I'd test every day through the 9 months just because I could!!!!!!


----------



## fififi

Clarabell - Am sure that if I am lucky enough to get BFP I'll probably need to do at least 6 tests on OTD to believe it. I'm crazy enough with ovulation tests, using a torch to compare the line colours!!!  


... so jealous of you, bet you keep grinning and rubbing that tum


hilly - mmmhhhhmmm, maybe not an art piece to everyones taste but hey!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

i don't think its weird...it would look nice on a fireplace lol.....I do have a keepsake box for them to lol....My OH is getting nervous i think....he wonders how much i am mentaly spending on baby things.....


----------



## clarabell1973

lol i do actually....i dont even realise till Wayne says are you finished polishing our frosties lol....x


----------



## fififi

if you choose baby name that's not too long you could write his/her/their (!!!) name on door using test sticks!!!!


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Hilly, fifif, clarabell.... 

   All you girls are really making me crack up (I am at work and cant explain to my colleagues why I have turned into a giggly school girl!!)

Ok ok I havent got a stick here at work *thinks, there is a boots 5 minute walk from here* 

I wont do it, I wont do it... ok ok ok you are right, all of you, I shouldnt do it... I am not going to... just tempted (and admitedly a little jealous of those who already know) !!!

Have also told hubby to hide the stick when he gets home (he gets there before me) hahaha he thinks its hilarious and loves it - also I am never going to find it now....!!! 

I am going to keep it together, NO TEST !! END OF !!! phew serious moment of madness came over me back then....    

keep smiling all of you!!! and thank you for the support and good words of advise!! 

And loving the test stick art idea!!! If I get a positive, i am definitely keeping it


----------



## clarabell1973

i may get creative with some glue and sticky back plastic...i feel a model of some sort taking shape x


----------



## Smiles35

You ladies are making me laugh!!!  I can just imagine Clarabell's nursery with a border made out of test sticks!! ha ha


----------



## fififi

nicp - a border ... now there's an addition to our nursery range!!! We'll be putting Mamas & Papas out of business soon  

sparkly - good girl - if we are going to suffer waiting so shall you!!! Hope work is taking your mind off things ...  

clarabell - there's your project for the day, plus it gives you an excuse to do more tests - lol!!!

After this madness I must disappear as need to do some work today and am off for relaxing Clarins facial this afternoon in hope it takes my mind off things ... hope the salon has nice toilet to use for knicker check ... ooops .... forgot am going to relax and forget about things so guess I should probably leave knicker check until back home again


----------



## clarabell1973

ooo nice...enjoy your facial......xx


----------



## clarabell1973

My house has just been in Chaos  .....some of the OH's employees just been to get some tools for a job they are on...so they are up and down the staurs...clare do you know where this is ...can you get that grrrrr ....then a log fell off the fire and almost set the house alight ......Oh and i have 2 fur babies one of which is laid on his back flashing his nads at me while the other chews the flashers back leg .....god help these poor frosties living here lol x


----------



## hilly35

sounds like a fun place to grow up!!! I think you should be able to buy a special keepsake pee stick - gold plated or something!! Of course only to be used after you have already tested on 65 clear blue/asda versions to make suer the BFP is definitely there first!

Thanks God I have taken Frdiay and Monday off - I really dont think I can take much more of this work lark - its very restricting on the knickerwatch ability! 


Fififi - enjoy facial - mmmm that woudl be lovely. Sparkly well done on the will power - it will be so worth it rather than stressing over a false result  

Ok back to the grindstone


----------



## Rani78

Thnaks for the entertainment ladies!! You're keeping me sane!


----------



## nylaboo

I personally think we are all going insane together! 
When I had my positive pee stick from my ectopic pregnancy I kept it til you couldn't see the lines anymore and it went all yellow! Ewwww!


----------



## clarabell1973

OHHHH  EWWWWWWWWW lol......xxxxx


----------



## hilly35

Nylaboo - get where you are coming from but definitely BIG FAT Ewwwwwwww to that!!!!


----------



## Faithope

you ladies are so funny  

Any non-TTC woman reading this would be ringing for the men in white coats  

I have been past 3 shops that sell HPT's and not bought any   (it helped that DH was with me   ) not long to go now..........


----------



## hilly35

Faithhope - well done on avoiding the pee stick purchase!  I went and bought a new pair of jeans at lunctime just to avoid Boots and Superdrug. Didnt even try them on. But my logic was if they dont fit I can spend tomorrow lunctime bringing them back! I think thats great logic!!!! And if they do fit maybe I will have to look for a top to go with them! I'll be broke by OTD!!!!   (but well dressed!)


----------



## clarabell1973

I just told my OH that i pee'd on a stick again...His   eye rolling said it all....I think he is excited for when i go back to Cape Town out of his way. Bless...well done on avoiding the tests.....i need to buy more lol xxx


----------



## Faithope

*hilly*  thats great logic!! 

Tesco are bringing my shopping tomorrow and I ordered their own pregnancy tests...so DH will have to hide those from me...  I really don't want my dream bubble to burst


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

I agree nylaboo!! the bug of momentary insanity is spreading around here !! heheh I am still laughing at how DESPERATELY  I wanted to test this mroning, and how right now I am fine and dont want to do that anymore and can see the sense in it!

I treated myself to a nice lunch today to keep my mind off things!! You all are definitely helping in keeping me sane and balanced !! And not to mention smiling!

By the way are there any foods you ladies are avoiding etc these 2 weeks? The leaflet says to avoid nuts (which i really miss eating!) and pineapple, and to drink 2 glasses of milk and eat protein rich food. 

Any others you ladies are following and those who've had BFPs in  the past did you take any speical precautions in these 2 weeks?

xxx


----------



## Faithope

*sparkley_shoes* I'm eating Chocolate and lots of it  I am drinking de-caff tea (max two cups a day), plenty of veg, pineapple juice (fresh) milkshakes and eat lots of chicken in my diet so protein in that lot. Last TX I avoided everything, BFN, this time I thought 'stuff it' I will carry on as I normally do, and I am much happier for it


----------



## clarabell1973

I have to admit...my last ivf i did everything so perfect....but this time i decided to just be normal.....i flew twice in one day the morning after transfer....i had flu leading up to it so was drugged on night nurse lol....i drink de caf but other than that i am just doing what i always do...the 2nd day after transfer i went to work with the OH and painted an apartment, went out shopping yesterday and walked for miles....I have a nut allergy so stay away from them anyway ...and right now i am making a huge slab of fudge to indulge in tonight nom nom...oh and i had a bath the other day and a long soak in it ooops xxx...pre ivf i missed about 4 days worth of meds somehow too xxx


----------



## beans33

Hi, I was laughing at your chat on pee sticks! I have a weird one! In 2008 I did a pee stick and it was positive and 3 years on I still have said stick and it still says positive!! I kept it in a keepsake box and found it the other day! Weirdo alert!!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

haha....this months 2ww ladies are deffo more   than jan and febs group ....i think its an epidemic lol x


----------



## Tamrobbo

Well what a funny bunch, Dont mind if I join you for the 2ww. Im having my ET tomorrow. 

I still have my test strips from my 4yr old son lol. 
Not sure when my OTD will be until tomorrow. 

HELLO EVERYONE xx


----------



## clarabell1973

hi there...welcome to the mad house xxx


----------



## Sez100

Hello ladies,

Mind if I join in, you nearly had me peeing my pants never mind on a stick!!! DH was very amused at me giggling and crying and trying to holding my hurting tum!  

I recognise a few ladies from cycle buddies  

I had ET yesterday and have OTD 12.3.12, one week after my birthday 5.3.12          

Hope all is well with the rest of you 
sez xxxx


----------



## Sez100

Pinkcat can you add me to the list please

ICSI test day 12.3.12      

Thankyou sez xx


----------



## Smiles35

Oh I hadn't heard about pineapple juice, I will have to get some tomorrow.  I have been drinking milk, I don't drink tea or coffee anyway just peppermint tea but haven't cut out any foods.

Welcome to the new ladies, you will certainly be entertained on this thread.  It's been a funny day today and keeps me sane!!

Nearly another day over.....still wishing my life away!! lol

xx


----------



## loulou2209

Hi all

Have been reading your threads for a week now and only just plucked up the courage to chat  

after going through hell last yr   we are on yet another tww testing  3rd march

wish i kept a diary of how i felt last yr at this time   . 

congrats to all positives    really sorry for the negs   have been on both sides of that fence.......

been getting slight cramping, no spotting, moody. 

have just developed a bad cold so no been at work today......more time to knicker check....


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi everyone.........my dream just came true.....i noticed i have one of those little cheerleading rara girls next to my name on page 1 of this tread.......now thats exciting....i really wanted to see one of those YAY....my fudge recipe didn't work...its still soft so debating whether to just take a big spoon to it  ....my OH asked if i want dropping off in town tomorrow...i said why...he said because i thought you might like to go shopping......you are out of tests...OH he knows me so well lol 

xxx


----------



## fififi

clarabell - where do you live? Think you better issue public warning on here so that any other ladies wanting to do pregnancy test in next few weeks know that there may be a PG Test stick shortage!!!    

Hi to all newbies - as long as you are slightly loopy at moment you'll fit in just fine.

nicp & hilly hope today's knicker watch has been without incident - I managed to restrict myself to just 2 toilet trips whilst at beauticians but made up for it once safely home. Fortunately all's well...for now.

Highly recommend facial or similar on 2nd week of 2ww - it was so wonderful to lie down and have someone just gently stroke your face rather than ask you to take your jeans off and stick cold metal things up your lady bits!!! Only bad bit was when trying to decide what facial to have and beautician asked what I wanted my face to look like afterwards I had to restrain myself from saying "pregnant"!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

awww that made me giggle....i live in the South of France so you are all safe on the pee stick shortage...although the price of them here i may need to draught some in from the UK lol xxx


----------



## Sez100

Hi fififi,

well just read your last paragraph and burst into laughter, tried to read it to hubby but couldn't through laughing, now i can't stop sobbing and laughing! Hope it's a good sign coz now it hurts!!!     

Sez xx


----------



## fififi

sez - looked in mirror but don't look any different so not sure it's helped get BFP!!!!


----------



## Sez100

lol!!! Stop it hurts !!!!      
Hubby thinks ya all mental and sending me that way too!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

On a serious note ladies...is it safe to have a pedicure?...when i go back to work i have one booked in....before i came home to see my man my boss said...ive booked a pedicure for you before you go back to you OH beacuse you cant go back with trotters like that...HMMMM nice...so now i want to keep them nice


----------



## fififi

Sez: Hmmmm that's highly possible!!!


----------



## fififi

Can't see why pedicure would be a problem ... unless you've got to do the painting yourself and your tummy grows amazingly fast and you look 6 months gone within a few weeks so can't bend over!!!

Being sensible it's fine - my beauticians brochure puts a P next to all treatments not advised in pregnancy, and P3 for those not in first 3 months and pedicure just has an F by it ... which you'll love to hear is fungal nail infection (yum!!!)


----------



## clarabell1973

eeeewww fungals give me the krills....(shivers).....i know a reflexology session is a bit dangerous so didn't know if peddies were the same...oh well at least i can keep my twinkle toes in shape x


----------



## fififi

To be totally safe ask them to use a unscented oil if doing massage - nearly all aromatherapy essential oils should be avoided within first 12 weeks, after that there are some that are okay


----------



## clarabell1973

Oh  i didn't know that...thanks x


----------



## Polar

I'm joining the need to resist peeing on a stick and that everyday feels like 48hours...... Will busy myself tomorrow with some writing/admin.......  I'm 4dpt and counting......had really sore nipples today but is that just the progesterone?  Anybody else magnifying every symptom?


----------



## Maxine_86

Polar you are not alone, i'm 4dpt too and i am going daft! can't do a test until the 13/03 either! Its going to be a long road ahead! 

xx


----------



## Polar

Thanks Maxine. I think there's a business out there for someone to create something to keep people occupied, busy and not overly sensitive to every possible signal or symptom....

Good luck with yours


----------



## Rani78

Sore nipples, cramps.......I think I even imagined dizziness and nausea today.....aaahhhh!!!


----------



## Polar

Rank - you have just added a normality to my life! Thank you.


----------



## Maxine_86

and mine   glad I'm not alone ! 


xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

I'm only 7 days past FET and i could swear i felt them kicking lol....yep i think we all magnify the symptoms...On FET day my OH told our frosties if they stick around he will buy them lots of nice things....now I'm not too sure but i swear i could hear one of them saying Prada bag last night


----------



## staceyemma

Congrats Clarabell, I remember seeing ur BFN a while back I just wanted to say congratulations and wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Smiles35

Morning ladies,  just caught up on last nights posts and glad to see the symptom spotting and insanity hasn't gone away!!  I'm still convinced AF is about to rear her ugly head but nothing so far, each day that goes by without it is surely a good thing!!  I am getting more insane every day though and the knicker checking is way out of control.    

I have booked to have a manicure and pedicure today to try and keep me occupied.  I am having shelac and even checked on google if the UV light was safe if pregnant and the answer was "the amount of UV exposure during a shelac application is about as much as walking from your house to the car"........... I think I am being far too paranoid about everything!!   

I was also soooooo tempted to test this morning but refrained!  

Oh and following a coversation from earlier in the week, I had my first 'O' in my sleep last night!!     I wonder what it means

Good luck to the ladies having ET today  

xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

Awww thank you Stacey i am   each day they stay with me...........OMG nic if i had an O in my sleep Wayne would be so unimpressed lol.....although a wee bit of George cloony wouldn't go a miss at sleepy time


----------



## Smiles35

Clarabell - I didn't really have a choice in the matter......I'm sure you could use the same excuse!! lol


----------



## clarabell1973

i am actually jealous....


----------



## twinbutterfly

Morning Ladies

Hope your all doing OK, been reading and it seems your all as mad as me   

AFM still no sign of AF    Things have changed in the last few days for me. Around day 10 everything went flat. (.)(.) wasn't sore anymore and really thought it was over so tested BFN. Then on day 12 my nips started to get sore and tender and had cramps alittle like AF but came and went very fast.So tested with CB and    Day 13 today!!! feel very sore like after IUI and very tender (.)(.) not going to test today as OTD tomorrow. Still Knicker watching daily never been to the loo so much  
Twinbutterflyx


----------



## hilly35

OK so after all the talk about pee sticks yesterday I had a dream last night about them - only the one I had to use was at least 3 ft! I was struggling around the bathroom with it!!!   Officially lost it. Nicp I am also totally CONVINCED AF is just about here - even packed the necessary supplies in my handbag today just in case. No sign so far but the paranoia is something else. On the positive side Hooray for it finally being March. The Feb thread is now closed so its all about us ladies now. Fingers crossed and best wishes for everyone xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

OMG Hilly i actually pee'd a little bit reading that....


----------



## Smiles35

Oh wow - huge congrats on your BFP Twin...so happy for you!!!  I am day 8 today and also feel so normal apart from light AF pains since Tuesday, my (.)(.) were sore earlier in the week but now nothing!  Did you have any AF pains around day 6 to testing BFP?  If so, what sort of pains were they?


----------



## twinbutterfly

nicp35 yes i did hun, had strong AF pains from the IUI. I really thought AF was coming on day 8 and 9. They were like cramps and lower back ache. I also had afew hot flushes in the week and still feel hot in amorning now. Thanks for the congrats dont feel its real yet but do feel pregnant   All the best for this cycle yourover half way now good luck


----------



## clarabell1973

i am not sure if i have already congratulated you yet twinbutterfly but ill do it again lol...CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Smiles35

Twin - it must be an amazing feeling, really happy for you!!  Thanks for your words of support, I am   it works for me too.


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

good morning lovely (and a little crazy) ladies....

Hilly that dream was so funny, it made me laugh a lot!! 

just to let you know, I have been GOOD and not tested !!! 

I dont feel ANYTHING, no twinge, no sorenes, nothing today... but my OHSS seems to have really calmed down. The doctors said that if I conceive OHSS symptoms might get worse - does this mean I havent conceived    

feeling a bit sad and want my OHSS pains back !!!


----------



## twinbutterfly

thank you clarabell and congrats to you too    

nicp35 i cant stop smiling, waited so long to get this far and i want to tell the world    but not gonna tell the family till after my scan.


----------



## wozzi

can u add me please i test thursday 8th March had ICSI and 2WW is driving me insane!!!

babydust to all  x


----------



## hilly35

Ditto - Congrats TwinB, you must be so so thrilled. Please keep telling us about the AF pains - its such a comfort!!!!! 
Sparkly - sorry being slow here but whar is OHSS


----------



## Smiles35

Sparkly Shoes - the word you need to focus on is MIGHT get worse.  

Twin - if I get a BFP I don't think I could keep it to myself, I would be far too excited!!

Wozzi - welcome - sounds like you will fit in well if you are also insane!! 

Hilly - your dream did make me laugh!  I also had a dream about testing last night but when I went to the bathroom cupboard my DH had hidden the tests so I was running around the house like a crazy women trying to find them!  I did eventually find them and tested BFP......I really hope my dreams come true this time!   

xx


----------



## loulou2209

Morning all
been really naughty and had to test as the sneezing was worring me   
 cant beleive it hope 3rd time luckly  
 this is for all that are testing soon


----------



## hilly35

Ladies we are on a roll - well done Loulou that is AMAZING news - Congrats xxxxx


----------



## Maxine_86

keep em coming!   CONGRATULATIONS LADIES!!


----------



## catherino

morning everyone, not having a good day today. Congratulations to all the BFP's. I am so desperate to test early now coz i really think af is on her way. But scared to test incase i get false BFN! I've lost the plot i think! I'm 6dp5dt what does everyone think? Xx


----------



## twinbutterfly

wow we are on a roll congrats loulou great news!!! 
Ive still got AF pains on and off but it seems to be all on the right hand side    lets hope we get to are test dates but got a good feeling     

Catherino I tested on day 10 BFN DAY 11 BFN DAY 12 BFP, i would say dont do it early but i know how hard it can be. I went really flat on day 10 and had AF all 2ww. Please dont give up hope just yet


----------



## clarabell1973

YAY congratulation Loulou....We March ladies are on a roll xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hilly35

Catherino, please please resist the urge to test. If you get a false BFN it will bring you down and its too early for a confirmed result for you. Honestly, stay on line with us today and we will keep you away from the temptation - which i know is SO hard to resist.


----------



## Maxine_86

I'd like to say hold out Catherino but i know its not that easy but if your feeling a bit felt today and you get a BFN you'll feel a hell of a lot worse and it could be that it was just too early. If you can get today over with then your one step closer to you OTD, everyones aloud an off day. Do whatever you feel is right for you love 

xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Woah CONGRATULATIONS Loulou.... excellent news the club is growing.... ARRGGH you girls are again driving me insane, I feel like theres a bus about to leave and has limited seats and if I dont run I am not going to make it !! I know its a crazy thought but what else are the rest of us fumbling the dark supposed to feel?? 

So so happy to all who have their BFPs so far !!

Catherino, the others are right, dont test early (look at me preach!) I have been trying to resist the temptation as well and yday I nearly went out to buy a test but was firm with myself and said no.... I dont think I am ready to deal with all the negatives it might throw up... so far I am happy with not getting AF !

nicp - you are right, he did say might... what the chances! Till yesterday i still felt pains in ovary area whish is due to OHSS so I had a good outlook, today they have gone and stomach is totally back to normal which feels weird and I am hoping it isnt a sign that I am not preggers   

hilly - I developed medium-severe OHSS last week after EC (they got 20 eggs) which meant I was high risk of developing OHSS, basically after egg collection, the follicles refill with fluid and imagine 20 follicles doing that and making your entire tummy go all tender and horrible and I was in agony for a week after EC... had my ET done on day 3 with all the pain (and full bladder dont want to think of that!) and docs said if the implantation occurs OHSS might get worse... now I feel better I am worried it hasnt worked

so 7 sleeps before OTD.... and exactly a week after ET (2 embies) ... still veering towards not testing early but a small hope says it might be positive!??


----------



## Smiles35

Congratulations LouLou - great news!!!   

Catherino - please try and hold on.  I am on day 8 today and also very tempted but I know if I get a BFN I will struggle to stay positive even though I know it's too early to test and your embies need positive thoughts!


----------



## Rani78

I agree, don't test.  Just get through one day at a time.......everyday you don't get your AF you are a little bit closer to a BFP.  Distraction is the key.......I've found shopping works......!!


----------



## hilly35

Sparkly - gosh that sounds so painful. I don't know a lot about the IVF process (yet) but that sounds tough going. I would try and not worry about the lack of pain being a bad sign now - it just all plays with our heads, AF signs not AF signs - good, bad I think my body is afraid of feeling any twinge at the moment I am so hyper sensitive to it. I know what you mean about the bus though, getting nervous its not stopping at my stop this month.

OK still no AF which I am hoping means that it wont be there today  

Rani - liking your shopping suggestion!


----------



## fififi

Morning ladies ... glad to see you're all still bit loopy!!!

Twinbutterfly - yeah, big congrats to you   

Hilly just relieved your giant test stick dream wasn't an 'O' one like nicp's!!!

Catherino - NO, NO, NO!!!! - if we're suffering so should you!!!   Clarabella is very lucky we're still taking to her after she was soooooo naughty taking test early    

I'm still on AF paranoia    but like few others my swollen boobies & stomach pains now gone - so now, new worry I have is that I was PG but body rejected it .... agggghhhhh, this process really does your head in!!! So it's another day of worrying and knicker watching for me!


----------



## clarabell1973

Everyone is right about not testing early because when you do you just get a new set of worries to fuss over...if its negative you spend the rest of your time till OTD wondering if it will change and if its positive you worry that its all going to go wrong so either way you can win....resist because i wish i had....now I'm a pee stick addict and will be going out today to purchase more even tho I'm telling my self to behave.... .....i am in need of the   xx


----------



## fififi

Sparkly - forgot to say well done to you for holding out and not testing ... try not to worry about pains (mmmm that's rich coming from me!!!) as think we've all got to point where we're imagining stuff x


----------



## clarabell1973

<<<<<<< takes herself to the naughty corner


----------



## fififi

... and so you should!!!!


----------



## clarabell1973




----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning!! 

Can I join you lovely ladies please? This is my 3rd IVF cycle but 1st FET so familiar with the process but still not better at handling the ups and downs of the 2WW  

Anyway I'm waiting to hear from my clinic this morning to see how our 2 little frosties got through the defrost - i'm so nervous    If everything goes well we will have ET this afternoon ( and hopefully otd will be the 14th)

Congratulations for all those BFP so deserved!!!  Hoping to share the ups and downs of the dreaded 2ww with you all!!

lots of love xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

Welcome to the loopy thread good luck for today xxx


----------



## fififi

Hi Evie-Bean will be thinking of you today ... lots of luck with ET


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Welcome Evie bean and all the best hope your frosties thaw nice and get in mummy's tummy quickly!! fingers crossed and lots of positive thoughts for you

Hahaa, as clarabell put it, this is the loopy thread beware!!  

Another day in paradise of 2ww !!!


----------



## fififi

Must go now as loads to do and if don't get away from computer soon will end up being here all morning again!!! Will try and pop back later to get my lunchtime giggle and see how many tests Clarabell has done so far today in the hope of creating a nursery feature wall like no other


----------



## clarabell1973

lol I'm gonna melt them down and really get my blue peter badge for creativity lol.....


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Clarabell hahaha naughty corner indeed!! do leave some sticks for rest of us to buy dont you empty the country's stock!!    

Or think of the baby stuff you can buy with that money! BEHAVE ! You are a BFP and you are on your way to be a mummy - think positive!! and pardon the pun  

fififi and hilly - thank you so so much for your support and kind thoughts, I am chanting "I will not test early, I will not test early".... I dont think I can take the negative so I will just hang on. 

Hubby is taking me out for dinner tomorrow night and treating me to shopping on saturday so am a happy bunny for now  

have a lovely day ladies, i better do some work now!! **baby dust**


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Ladies, do you mind budging up a little to squeeze me in please??  I'm officially now PUPO after my ET yesterday so need to join a looney bin    . Well done on all those    and big hugs    to those who didnt make it this time. Well me and DH are on our 5th ICSI and this is our last chance. OTD 14 th March    let it be our time.

Kx


----------



## clarabell1973

<<< budges up..... ....welcome but i do believe there is an insanity clause on the march 2ww.....the clause being that only irrational fruit cakes make the cut lol...good luck for your OTD...BFP vibes sent to all


----------



## catherino

thanks for all your support ladies going to take myself to lakeside shopping! Hope that Wil be a good distraction. Need to snap out of this grumps! Hopefully I'll back on later with pma restored! Xx


----------



## Maxine_86

Just sat in th Dr's, I'm asking for a sick note for the remainder of my tww which is 13 days and flipping counting! Not sure if its for the best but I want to give it every chance and keep busy at home. I feel like a naughty kid! Never asked for a sick note, I don't know what to say! Haha I'm sure it will all come to me, or she'll see the tww crazy written all over my face


----------



## [email protected]

clarabelle ill fit right in then   

maxine-86 - dont look too 'shifty' when asking for your note!

Okthis probably sounds stupid but anyone got constipation? I'm a bit scared to push in case I do harm to my embryos    any advice?

Kx


----------



## clarabell1973

omg Karen i just went to the loo and thought oh what if i push them out....lol...Ive got the other problem of being too loose tmi......but i was once told to imagine a speck of dust in a jar of peanut butter thats what the embies are like in the womb...xxx

Maxine...just direct you GP to this thread....that way she will understand just how ill we all are...all be it mentally


----------



## Evie-Bean

Thankyou ladies , i feel at home with all you loonies already!! Just had a call from clinic to say that both frosties survived the thaw   So ET scheduled for 3.30 eekkk!! One thing though  one of the embies lost a cell in the defrost but is still classed as viable, does anyone know why that might be or if it lessens it's chances of implanting? See the bloody crazy self doubt and questions have started already!!!!  

Oh well bring on the madness that is the 2ww!!! xx


----------



## Dannib247

Hi lovelies hope you don't mind me joining I'm currently 3dpt 1 blasto on board and praying have bloods and pee test 1 week today and already going loopy! X


----------



## clarabell1973

Yay Evie...good luck with your ice babies...from what Ive been told most embies loose cells in the thaw and make up for it once transfered....my doc told me he had one woman with a 4 cell embie and just before transfer developed more cells...it had been an 8 cell embie when frozen....she had twins from that embie lol xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Oooh thanks Clarabell I love hearing positive stories like that!!! On a totally different subject, I have just had classic embarassing moment!! I have been mooching around the house this morning catching up on some bits before i take it easy when i got a knock on the door. Without thinking went to the door and there was a delivery man there with my (long awaited) mahoosive bean bag!! Wondered why he was looking at me oddly then i remembered I was stood there, smudged make up, sticking up hair and in my fav comfy pink pig pjs!!!! I blame it on all the drugs in my system   
Oh well at least my lovely bean bag turned up at a perfect time!!!! Got to go and have a bath - last one for a couple of weeks!! xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Just realised that when i said i wasn't going to have a bath for 2 weeks i sound lovely!! I do intend to shower instead!! xx


----------



## clarabell1973

that made me giggle...i had a bath on day 4 post FET cos no one informed me i shouldn't...was very nice , hot and i lay there for about an hour topping it up haha....OK i have an embarrassing story too...on ET day i went to the clinic but prior to flying to Prague i had been very ill with flu so had little energy to care about what i looked like...i had coughs , snot, phlegm you name it lol...anyways i was taken to theatre and when they put my legs in the stirrups and lifted my gown all i could see were the hairs on my knees...seriously the were so thick they looked like they had twigs growing from them ...and i saw the dude doing my ultrasound looking at them....of course the embarrassment was increased when the consultant was down in my nether regions doing the transplant....imagine..i was tilted backwars on the table....legs in the air in stirrups...his head was in the wrong place at the wrong time....yes thats right i bottom burped on him....


----------



## Evie-Bean

Ha ha ha ha!! My embarassing pj's story now pales in to insignificance!!!!! God what we put ourselves through it's a wonder we have any dignity left at all!! xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Clarabell !!!          

THAT is too funny !!! poor guy !!! hehehehe .... loving the funny stories on here.....

day of my ET I had overdone the full bladder thing and I was bursting, so before I went on the stirrups I asked the doc, I have a question, "has anyone ever ****** themselves here on the table?" bless him he gave out a big belly laugh and said no, dont worry I dont think that will happen!!    

ohh and welcome newbies !! hope we can all help each other during these crazy days of 2ww


----------



## Smiles35

Clarabell - I have just laughed so loud reading that!!!!!  I love your honesty lol !!

Welcome to the new ladies and good luck Evie-Bean for your ET today....look forward to sharing this mad journey with you all.

I have just got back from my manicure and pedicure and it helped me relax for just over an hour, I didn't even feel the need to check my knickers until I got home!  Back to wishing the day away and be another day closer to my OTD!

Karen - I have suffered with constipation this week.  I think it's the horrible progesterone but they also make me really windy!!! TMI!


----------



## Faithope

Afternoon ladies,

Lots of new ladies to say   to  

I woke up with indigestion   yay a symptom  

........


----------



## Smiles35

Faithope - it's probably the only time you will be pleased to get indigestion!!


----------



## Faithope

*nicp*  I was laying in bed  it to stay  total nut job ready for the white coat brigade........


----------



## trigbyjones

Hi, I would like to be added to the list. My OTD is March 10. This 2WW is kinda stressful, I am keeping my fingers crossed   that I will have a round one knock up. Good luck to everyone else


----------



## hilly35

Not a nut job at all. My knee was paining me earlier - and I wondered whether that could be related!!!!!! New pregnancy symptom - sadly I suspect not! 

Clarabelle - you are too funny!!!! 

Evie bean best of luck for this afternoon. 

Hi to all the other newbies - did you get your sick note maxine


----------



## clarabell1973

Ladies i am so going to impress you but i refrained from buying any more potential art work sticks....instead i made two pies....just call me Delia xx


----------



## Smiles35

I've just been eating all the pies!! lol  Can't stop munching because I am so bored at home!!


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

well done Delia !! 

You feeling any different today? 

How come I have NO SYMPTOMS? none, nill, nada!? hump rolll on 8th march


----------



## clarabell1973

me too but i am wondering if i can now pass the munching off as cravings lol....my fudge that didn't work yesterday is now being shovelled in my gob with a spoon....i am slowly turning into a hippo ....and the 2 pies are cooking away...i made choccie cup cakes yesterday and to prove to my OH that you can get cup cake case you can eat i made the cases from chocolate filed them with the not quite set fudge and crumbled digestives topped with white chocolate.....Ive had 2 already .....all i can think about is food and HPT's I'm out of my mind  ...and now i need to pee


----------



## clarabell1973

Sparkly...my symptoms other than a wee bit of cramping are Zero xx


----------



## [email protected]

lol @ clarabell - OMG poor guy, well, to be fair, it was in another country....you will probably never see them again, I mean it wasn't like you were 'friends' or anything    

evie- I think they take a cell when they do the PGD testing so I'm sure the embryos more than make up for the odd cells they might've lost   

hilly - knee pain.... never know   


faithope - i had indigestion yesterday too, tho I did have a pie & a chocolate pud in bed   

rang consultant earlier re constipation, abdo pains from Ec & he said paracetamol is ok and constipation wont harm the embryos or the implantation, it just wont do me much good with the pain. So have took my paracetamol and am waiting for them to work, hopefully I wont feel like my Af is on its way. And also asked him about pessaries (and the mess they make). He said not to worry as once they melt and goo up I'll have absorbed the progesterone from them. He did offer to replace one pessary (im on 3 a day) with a painful muscle injection which he said was very expensive as they have to import it (as gestone is a problem here) but if i was to do that i need to start now to avoid fluctuations in luteal support. THink ill continue with the pessaries as i have paid for them (and he strictly told me none up the bum! ...pessaries that is    )

Kx


----------



## clarabell1973

LOL @ Karen.....oh my goodness ....ooooo i cant stop laughing at the up the bum comment....i still never had that pee and now i really have to go x


----------



## [email protected]

glad I made u chuckle   

Kx


----------



## BecW

Hey Ladies,

Wow what a busy couple of days on here. Was giggling away whilst reading! Never mind getting ovaries checked, I think we needs our heads looking at!!!!

Congratulations to all the BFP's!!!! Fantastic news  

Sad news for me as AF arrived yesterday. Got home from work and had a little cry   
Told the hospital and have to wait 4 weeks to start again as the nurse is on holiday, grrrr!

Will check in once in a while to see how everyone gets on, sending lots of baby dust  x x x

Love B x


----------



## clarabell1973

Awww Bec so sorry to hear that...i pray your next cycle is a huge BFP...sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Sez100

Good day ladies and a beautiful one at that  

I love coming on here catching up with everyone and having the giggle fits      

Clarabell - think I may have to go shopping now! You have given me the urge to make cakes!  

Sparkly - All my symptoms seem to have disappeared now to. Up until yesti I was suffering with pain but woke up this morning and all gone!!! God I hope its not a bad sign  

Maxine - I got my sick note over the phone! Doc didn't even see me!

Bec - aww i'm sooo sorry for you hun sending lots of       but     it's a BFP for next time.

Hope all you lovely ladies are relaxing and taking care, I'm off for a relaxed stroll round the shop!  
sez xx


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Hello ladies, so sorry BecW, sending you  .
I'm so excited its official I'm BFP, the clinic just called to inform me. HCG 408, I don't know if that's good, good luck to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## [email protected]

coombiesgirl - that sounds FAB well done on your BFP xxx

BecW -    so sorry hun, fingers crossed next time will be your time xxx


Kx


----------



## clarabell1973

I have been thinking...dangerous i know  but how will i get through the next 5 weeks....OK this will be a long story but errmmmm tough lol...so i work in South Africa as a nanny to a south African woman who is married to an English bloke...now they used to live in Monaco which is 10 mins away from me but they decided to up sticks back to SA in Oct...so since then Ive gone back and forth and they know i am leaving in July...they have a 2 1/2 year old and a 14 month old ..both IVF at the Lister...This is a millionaire family so you can imagine the mother is a tad spoilt and in addition to me has a 2nd live in nanny who is my friends daughter from the UK and i love her to bits...The problem is they are driving me crazy if the children have tantrums its because the are teething..have a cold...an upset tummy...never because they are so spoilt and because she likes to give off the image of perfection to everyone you end up working twice as hard to keep that image up...she doesn't work and whenever she comes in the room the kids play up...big time....yet for me they are angels....i spend all of my time getting them back into routines whenever i return from a trip home...grrrr...also she is now telling everyone that if my IVF works it is because of her and all of her hard praying and how she informed me to get blasts rather than day 3 transfers...even tho my clinic gives you what they have at the time...i know these are silly things but i am gonna end up having no sleep and running around like an idiot....the mum is so annoying me now...i have been with them for 2 years and i have worked in childcare since i left uni....she asks my opinion on things then goes off to google and spends forever proving me wrong so she can then let her OH know she was right regarding the children's behaviour....How will i survive till April...Ive lost it with her a few times last month but she is such a princess she doesn't get it...now she is saying if she doesn't find someone like me to replace me she wont cope and bringing on the tears...The other nanny is beside herself she is getting so cross at the mum.....ahhhhhh...OK rant over


----------



## Tamrobbo

I am PUPO. 1 3 day grade 1 12 cell embryo. Test date is 14th march  xx


----------



## clarabell1973

well done on you confirmed BFP i believe those HCG results are  good xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

BecW, very sorry to hear your news       take the time you need for yourself and I pray that God will give you the strength to come back strong... thank you for your kind thoughts and positive vibes 

Coomiesgirl big CONGRATULATIONS.... the March BFP club continues to grow .... well done, try to relax and smile. Oh, and also Clarabell has some lovely ideas of what do with the pee stick  hee hee... 

which way will the rest of us go?! 

Tamrobbo and others - fingers crossed!!!

*bites nails and wonders about testing early, again again again*


----------



## clarabell1973

keep away from those pee sticks sparkly or i will smack your bottom  xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

hee hee hee  love it clarabell... this 2ww would have been very boring without you ladies!

alright alright I wont do it, I am too chicken to deal with the BFN ...thats the big scare thats keeping me away..... it will send me rolling offf downhilll.....


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

and clarabell, your little situation / rant.... hmm what divas you have to deal with!! will think over it and come back tomorrow... meantime dont worry yourself about them - you have got more important and precious little things to look after !! xx


----------



## [email protected]

sparkly shoes you best listen to clarabelle she's a nanny!

Kx


----------



## [email protected]

clarabell - TBH this lady would probably pass it up as her own implanation of you regardless of how worked up/stressed you get about it, it wont change the person she is, so, take a deep breath, and smile sweetly at her as you imagine her in some compromising position   

Kx


----------



## rachel petch

Here here, she sounds so rude!!!! 

I was reading about indigestion I ve had terrible indigestion since transfer and cramps all the time too, oh not to mention massive hurty bazookas!!!! Lol xx
Great to here all the Bfp  
Sorry for those bfn  

Lots a lurve to all you fellow nutters! X


----------



## catherino

update for u ladies my bad day is getting worse! On my 100th knicker check i now hav brown discharge sorry tmi! Is it over or could it be implantation? I feel its all over for me Xx


----------



## clarabell1973

a lot of people get implantation bleed hun...i had brown blood on my nickers 3 days ago xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

Ladies you are right, my boss it a fruit loop lol .....she isnt all bad i guess...very kind woman just a nut case xx


----------



## catherino

Clarabell did you hav it all day and how long for. My period normally starts this way to so its so hard to stay positive Xx


----------



## clarabell1973

i had it on and off on day 4..more when i wiped but compared to my early bleed for an AF this looked a bit mucusy/slimy...sorry if tmi also since then i get cramps...today has been the worst crampy day but i have to be positive xxx


----------



## Rani78

So sorry for the BFNs, keep faith though that it will happen for you. 

Congrats Coombiesgirl, it made my day hearing your news and keeps the rest of us feeling optimistic!

Today I feel nausea, nausea and more nausea......is it the drugs or is it a sign of BFP....only time will tell!  All i know for sure is that it stops when I eat......!!


----------



## Polar

call me ultra paranoid or over sensitive but I have a taste in mouth that is akin to sucking on ball bearings all day, huge boobs and they are sore (which I never get) and a fuzzy feeling in the tummy...... normally i cruise from AF to AF with hardly any signs, but then again this could all just be the progesterone, but the metal taste is a new one today......


----------



## clarabell1973

ooo metalic tastes are supposed to be a good sign.....good luck xxx


----------



## Polar

I can only wait and see - could all be different tomorrow....


----------



## Smiles35

BecW - sending you lots of  .  Don't give up x

Coombiesgirl - I was hoping you would come online today with some good news!  Congratulations on your   - you must be so excited.  Now tell me, did you get any AF type pains during the last week  I am drying myself insane with my pains and convincing myself that AF is arriving.  I always like to hear the symptoms from those lucky enough to get a BFP...........

Tamrobbo - welcome - fingers crossed for you!

Clarabell - it sounds like you live in such a wonderful and interesting world although I really don't think you need the stress from your boss.  Try to relax, count to 10 and remember your little beans growing inside you.........nothing can get you down!!  

Polar - a taste of metal is definitely a sign of pregnancy so I hear so fingers crossed x


----------



## Katrina K

Hi Ladies, I am new to this Forum but have been onit on a Madrid clinic gals site.  I am on my 2WW-day 9 today and came across this page...It helps with the wait knowing others are on the same page.

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## Grace72

Polar  - i agree i've read metallic taste is a sign. Its the oestrogen effect. How exciting!  Hope this keeps you more positive. when is OTD?

I had a pulling sensation and almost someone scratching inside on the way home. Eating alot but that is probably the steriods. Have a sore throat and run down and feeling congested around my face. hummmm

How much weight has everyone put on?  I had to go shopping to find a dress to cover this huge bruised stomach.  I seem to be gaining. 2 more days to go so  hoping its worth the weight gain otherwise i'm spending the next £££ on some gym sessions


----------



## clarabell1973

i cant even blame the meds for my tum......chocolate yes lol x


----------



## Smiles35

Grace - I haven't weighed myself but I have definitely put on weight.  My stomach is very swollen but that is probably the progesterone.  Where did you find your dress  I went shopping yesterday to buy some dresses or tunics and couldn't find anything!!

Oh I am having a dejavu!!!!  spooky!


----------



## rachel petch

Creamy discharge is a new one for me today....... Symptoms !


----------



## Coombiesgirl

Clarabell-try not to stress to much about work is not worth it, I've got a stressful job too but all of a sudden all that comes second- we are BFP  

Polar-metal taste  is definitely a sign a pregnancy, didn't have it myself but is up there. 

Rani-I felt nausea, I think it was 6dp3dt and 7dp3dt and then it went, so hopefully is a good sign for you.

Nicp-thank you, I am really happy and worried right now, just made the mistake to consult Dr Google about my hcg level  (40 and it seems that is just a bit low, I'll ask my GP next week to do a blood test for me  ( can't do it tomorrow, dh is taking me to Paris for the weekend  ). I had AF type pain the second week and still do, couldn't sleep very well last night because of it, I was so worried about it that I started  testing from 7dp3dt which came up -ve of course, then from 8dp3dt I started to get BFP, very faint at the beginning but slowly got darker. I had cramps on and of and sharp pains occasionally on my left side, a pulling sensation in the uterus area and feeling tired, for the last few days I'm keep having naps in the afternoon (maybe the reason not sleeping very well at night  ). Try to stay positive and relax, do things that you enjoy and rest


----------



## Smiles35

Coombiesgirl - thanks for that.  I really does help to hear symptoms leading to a BFP.  I was experiencing a pulling feeling on Tuesday which has worn off now and occasionally getting a pinching feeling....although I am sure I am just being far too over sensitive to everything.


----------



## [email protected]

rachel - mines from the pessaries   

Kx


----------



## Polar

Thanks ladies..... Well I can all but wait - OTD on 10th.... So I thought it a bit early to have a metal taste which has worn off a bit now. Don't like tempting fate......


----------



## rachel petch

Karen, i have to put the pessaries in the back door, discharge is coming from the front (tmi, sorry) xxx


----------



## [email protected]

rachel thats probably better I've had MAJOR leakage and 'oily stained' clothing (tmi    )


----------



## clarabell1973

I feel like i have lived with panty liners in my nickers for months.......and i have to continue the pessaries till i am 30 weeks gestation


----------



## rachel petch

I have to admit, at first the   seemed a bit daunting, but it is better! A lot cleaner girls xx


----------



## clarabell1973

i am not sure i can reach mine lol


----------



## Nicho

Hi 2ww ladies

Thought I would come and join as I am also on my 2ww. 

I had a 5 day blastocyst transfere on the 29/2/12 and my test day is 10/3/12

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Sez100

Hi Nicho,

Just read the thread you started r.e symptoms.  I have to say i'm on 2dp5dt and woke up twinge/ache free.  Didn't know what to make of it but now twinges are back on left side for the mo but were on the right earlier! Hoping it's not AF but little blobby (DH name for it) settling in!  
Sending lots of      
Sez xx


----------



## Nicho

Hi 

Just read ur signature and u are one day ahead of me but I am testing earlier than you ??

What did ur clinic say regarding the test 

I still have the odd twinge it doesn't feel like period pains ( I hope )

It's weird knowing that we could actually be pregnant xxx


----------



## Sez100

Nicho
I know, trying my best to hold on to little blobby!  Ha ha hope we think of something else if BFP!!!  

Clinic just gave 12th as test day didn't even think of questioning it.  If you read back a few pages alot of ladies test on different days, not sure what to make of it, suppose different clinics different rules!...but think i may do a sneaky hpt on the 10th as I go back to work on the 12th so would be good to know before.  Shame I cant test this monday as its my birthday!!!!


----------



## Dannib247

im desperate to test!! i have to see..im going crazy!! im only 3dp5dt got another 7 days yet!! how are you girls coping? (i have about 50 internet cheapies from when we ttc naturally in the bathroom cupboard) help me!! lol xx


----------



## Sez100

Hi  

Don't do it! You could end up with a BFN so early and get really down about it.....I feel that not knowing is better at the moment, just keeping +ive and thinking good things! Although pains are getting stronger by the minute tonight!    

Is it possible for AF to arrive so early?? (2 days after ET)

sez xx


----------



## Grace72

nicp35 - luckily shift dresses are in so most shops are doing them. I got some floaty ones from Kew , more generous on the hips and tum. Trousers are out right now.


Dannib     no  no no - far too early .  It is hard but find a project to occupy yourself. Retail therapy is working for us girls too.  

Met with my close friend. She had an announcement. Baby no. 2. Made sure she passed on some lucky baby vibe on me and hugged her for an extra minute.  It would be good to share pregnancy with someone i've known for years.

Anyone testing on Saturday like me??

Grace x


----------



## Smiles35

Grace - thanks that tip, I might have to pay a visit to Kew today!! Wishing all the best for tomorrow, I will keep everything crossed that you get a BFP!! Keep us all posted. 

Danni - please try and refrain from testing, it's far too early and you need to keep up the positive thoughts!!!! Take each day at a time and you will soon be at you OTD. We will all help you get there without testing. 

Good luck to anyone testing today. Xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

Morning ladies....well todays news is i feel like poo .....had cramps all night and been sick this morning...what a glamorous life i lead lol...hope everyone is well today...

Oh i checked on the due date calculator and it reckons i am 4 weeks and 1 day....how did that happen lol...and it was an ivf calculator on this site...so re checked with Dr Google and sure enough they all say the same.....i must have blinked and missed the 1st month lol....I am pretty sure i will re test today  ....didn't do it yesterday but now i want to see a very dark line today...yes its official...i am mentally ill and need committed.


----------



## Smiles35

Morning Clarabell, you poor thing - morning sickness has started already unless you eat both pies last night and finished off the cakes Lol

It's actually the only time I wouldn't mind being sick because I would know I was pregnant!! Only 3 more sleeps for me but got through another night and still no sign of AF so I'm happy  x


----------



## clarabell1973

you test on the day i fly back to Cape Town so i will need to know on the morning lol...i have a very good feeling xxxx


----------



## twinbutterfly

Morning Ladies 

Finally at the end of my 2ww. Tested and it says   4-5 weeks eeeeeekkkkkkkkk!! We are over the moon and have just told DD she is going to be a big sister   and she cant wait. Dreams can come true after all.


----------



## clarabell1973

Yay twinB....you made the 1st milestone......so happy for you....and you DD must be over the moon. I cant wait to tell my step children, they are so desperate for a sibling and their mummy said no,,,,ask Clare lol.....everyone in my life knows we have had ivf and so i have a ton of people waiting to find out...its killing me that i already know and cant tell them...congrats again


----------



## Tamrobbo

Congratulations TwinButterfly  Very exciting stuff xx

How, how, how do we get through the 2ww I am only 1dp3dt and its ruling my life already. I dreamt all night of being pregnant and hubby wont let me do ANYTHING!! 
My dd got lipstick on my carpet and I have to leave it for hubby to clean! That wont end well lol. aarrggghhhhh xx


----------



## clarabell1973

I never did get through both of my 2ww but the ladies on here will keep you going....last time my OH was the same with me but this time i told him i am going to be normal...so 2 days after transfer i painted an apartment with him, Ive walked the dogs, cleaned the cupboards out...did piles of ironing and baking etc etc....i feel good for it xxx


----------



## rachel petch

Going into work for a couple of hours today, it will take my mind off stuff I suppose. I just feel 'rough' can't put my finger on it, my dad is coming for the weekend too, so more distraction!
(.)(.) are really heavy and hurty!!!!, discharge still there, and crampy pains..... Ooo, and wind....omg!!! (sorry tmi)
Congrats twin butterfly    
Grace, good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!
Baby dust to all xxxxxxrachelxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Clarabell - I really hope your good feeling is right!    My appointment is not until 2.45 on Monday but I will post my result either way.......I just pray its a BFP!!!    

Twin - huge congrats again - really happy for you!!   

Rachel - are you taking progesterone?  If you are that will definitely be the cause of the wind.  I have suffered terribly since I started taking it.  I am like a human gas machine!!! lol  (TMI)


----------



## Nicho

Sez,
I am in the exact same boat I was told by my consultant the 10th and the 11th by the embryologist. 

I also go back to work on the 12th so will be testing on The Saturday that way I have the weekend to deal with it either way 

I hop you get the best late birthday present ever 

Have u got anything nice planned for your birthday xxxxx

What hospital was u at xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Hello ladies

how are we all feeling today? Less anxious? Less stressed? More crazy? 

After my last two days of madness and wanting to test early, I have now worked out a strategy (it just helps my brain to be calm if I have a "plan") So I decided to test on Thursday morning - just before I go for my blood test.... not a day before! and thats it, its parked, its settled. And if I feel tempted again, I am just going to pretend none of this IVF thing happened, I am just going to treat everyday till Thursday like a normal day! Just thought I'd share that here and maybe it would help someone other than me? 

for those experiencing wind, sorry i found that too when I was using the pessaries in the backside, I HATED IT. On day of ET the nurse told me to do the pessaries in the lady bits, and that has helped my digestion system a lot... hope it helps!!

Have a lovely weekend all !!


----------



## Rani78

I like your strategy sparkly shoes, I'm going to give it a go!

Don't forget ladies, if you are doing the cyclogest the front way, be sure to buy a lot of panty liners!!

Think online shopping is on the cards for me today....!


----------



## Smiles35

I can't believe what I have just done, after everything I have said to everyone - I have just found myself peeing on a test stick!!  It was  BFN so I am gutted now and extremely angry with myself!!!  Why did I do it!!   

1) it wasn't the first wee of the day, 2) my DH would kill me if he knew as he is dead against testing early 3) I have to try and put a brave face on for the whole weekend now thinking that it hasn't worked for us...........want to cry     

I am day 9 today - that is still too early .............. isn't it


----------



## [email protected]

nicp35 naughty girl    . Yes way too early hon.

Kx


----------



## Maxine_86

are on there way Nic! Lots of people get a negative at first. Don't beat yourself up about it, get distracted and forget about it, easier said than done granted! But it doesn't mean a thing, test on the day you were given and it could be a very different story! 

Ladies- Is it wrong for me to be enjoying these stabbing pains?? I mean, they aren't fun BUT they are not AF pains so they are very welcome  6dp2dt and still half sane!  .......it is only 09:56! 


xxxx


----------



## [email protected]

twinbutterfly xx

Kx


----------



## [email protected]

lol maxine - I hope its a good sign hun    Me? Im only 2dp2dt and already insane...cant wait till moday/tuesday and wanna feel stabby pains!!

Kx


----------



## fififi

nicp - way too early so IGNORE result!!!! ...  

Even though your test date is same as mine  I had EC 15 days ago (16 Feb) and ET on 21st which means your clinic is one of those that gives quite an early OTD in first place so testing 3 days before that in your case is really early.


----------



## Maxine_86

Do you reckon it could be implantation Karen? Well all i can do is hope eh! better do something weigh myself, still in ned!! i have a dog downstairs that must be sat with cross legs!


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks Karen and Maxine - I think I know deep down it's still too early but you know what it's like - I was sooo desperate to see those 2 pink lines! 

fififi - you have put my mind at rest.  I am 1 day behind you, had EC on the 17th and ET on the 22nd so I will keep telling myself it's too early and move on!  Thanks


----------



## fififi

Feeling pretty low today - my AF due today (on Short Cycle) and I just feel like I want a duvet day. Don't really have any sore boobs or aching tummy now just a sense of sadness. Know I need to stay positive and it's not over yet but I'm struggling now!


----------



## Smiles35

fififi - I am feeling the same as you, I think that is why I tested.  My boobs don't hurt in the slightest, I am not going to the toilet more often (apart from to check my knickers!!!), I don't have cramps or back ache..........nothing!!!  

My cycle is so messed up with all the drugs that I can't even be certain what day my AF would be due.  I rang the clinic yesterday to check and they just said it would be some time around my test date, but some women don't come on until they stop taking the progesterone if a BFN........argh this is driving me insane!!!


----------



## fififi

nicp - was tempted to test today if only so that I had a reason to be miserable!!!

My last cycle was Long Protocol and even though got BFN didn't get AF until 10 days after OTD/stopping pessaries which was torture - although deep down I knew it hadn't worked a bit of me kept on hoping and I wasn't really able to feel properly sad until AF confirmed things. This time I was only on stims for 8 days so my cycle is less likely to be messed up hence the sense of doom & gloom today!

Although I feel sorry for you feeling like me it's nice to hear that someone else is going through same if you know what I mean!!!


----------



## Nicho

Thus 2ww is driving me nuts I just want to know arghhhhh

I am still having twinges so slightly worried about that  

My boobs are sore but the could be the pessaries and I also had discharge this morning (tmi)

I use the pessaries in the back door !!!!

Hope every 1 else is ok xxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Yes I know exactly what you mean and that is what this site is for, to support each other it   

Lets both have a word with ourselves and remember that our little embies need positive thoughts to flourish!      It's not over until the fat lady sings.......or the clinic tell us so in our case! 

Treat yourself to a duvet day and watch a movie.  I watched Friends with Benefits the other day on Sky box office - it's a good day time click flick to pass the time.  Keep your chin up xx


----------



## fififi

Thanks nicp - will try and switch the positive light on again (in between knicker checking ofcause!!!)


----------



## evertonwidow

hi  otd 12th march i am on clomid  thanks this has opened my eyes to all the ladies that are waiting and that im not alone


----------



## Smiles35

Welcome Evertonwidow - love the name!!  Sending you lots of


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

welcome Evertonwidow!! join the madness and fun.... hope we can all stick with each other and keep away from the pee sticks for 2 weeks!!

all the best and baby dust

ps one of my colleagues who is currently is on maternity leave at work had a clomid baby 3 months ago - a little success story to cheer you up??


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

and those testing early and getting BFNs.... 

please dont get disheartened by the negative... not over till the blood test says so on your OTD... chin up lady and smile....       

remember our little embies need our positive thoughts and good feelings!


----------



## [email protected]

nicp35 - I think I'm turning into that fat lady        ate sooo much crappy fatty nutritionless food over the last 3 days!!

nicho - im still sore dfrom monday Ec, backache being the worst (similar to af pains TBH)

fififi -    have some of my chocolate puddings    (and just so you know I dont share them with just ANYONE)

maxine-86    that it is hon    , now go sort out that poor pooch    

Welcome evertonwidow   

ATM - sat in me PJ's, DH in bed, just come in from nights, he had the last couple of days off with me (thats why I've been eating crappy things, he's been making my 'meals') shouldn't complain, and I'm taking my PG vitamins so not losing out there    . Off to my pals later this afternoon after I get my    in gear and get off this settee!

Kx


----------



## fififi

Ahhhhh, thanks [email protected] for sharing your chocolate pudding!!!


----------



## kittykins

AF arrived this morning - still it is my gorgeous daughter's first b/day today and I am blessed to have her.  

GL to everyone may see some of you on the next 2ww (hope not if you know what I mean) - actually, will probably fall into March 2ww again after IUI in about 11 days time.


----------



## Sez100

Nicho - I was at care nottingham and had tx before EC via their satalite clinic in Derby

Evertonwidow - welcome I also test on 12th  

Kitty - ahh really sorry for you hun...but sending       for next time, 11 days really is not long away! 

Hope all you other ladies are not going to mad on this dreaded 2ww, sending      

Afm - aaaahhhhhhh I think i'm going to go insane! Can't believe it's only 3dp5dt.  Have had loads of dreams lately but last night was worse...drempt AF arrived with avengence and blood everywhere        really hope its not a sign!

Sending lots of         to all xxx


----------



## jj2011

tested early - silly girl!!!

only 8 days post transfer (of a 5 day blasto) and OTD not for another 8 days!

but.... for the first time ever....two lines! One was only faint - but definately there!
did another test this morning - just to be sure - with the same result    
Can't believe it (never been pg). 

Please hold on in there little frostie!
I promise to give you the best ride for the next 38 weeks!


----------



## jvdb

Hi everyone,may I join your crazy gang?  I'm 3 hours pupo  with a 3dt! 2 gorgeous little embies on board. Could someone tell me how I write this-  ?dp3dt

Kittykins. Good luck in 11 days and happy birthday to your little one 

Jj I hope them bfp's keep coming!  Although  you need the


----------



## Sez100

Hi jvdb - As you had ET today tomorrow will be your first day past transfer so ....tomorrow = 1dp3dt  
hope this helps 

sez xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Kittykins, very sorry to hear that hun,      ... but also glad to hear you have your little angel of a daughter to keep your spirits up at the same time... all the very best for the next one!    

jj2011 BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! Fab news, well done on your BFP, so very pleased this march club grows everyday !! 

Girls, I had my ET on 23rd Feb around 10 am, so it has now been 8 days and I finally have a "symptom" - since this morning, everytime I eat anything, my stomach just turns, I dont know how to describe it, it just kind of goes twisty or thats the sensation anyway.... what does this mean?? I have never felt this way, I am quite a piggie and keep eating and munching all the time... feels weird.... .Anyone experience this and get a BFP ?? 

Or I am reading into it too much??

Still no AF which is a good sign, and still sticking to my strategy of doing a HPT on the morning of OTD blood test! 

much love !


----------



## clarabell1973

OMG i only went shopping and so much has happened on here...although i am no role model you early testers are very naughty and yes it is too early to test...Nic i will now fill you with hope....on my usual pee test shopping i bought 3 different tests...all french ..and on 2 it was negative...yet i found some clear blue and OMG the positive on them was immediate so back off the sticks and wait....tut tut  
To those who got a positive then  
I also am thinking of those who sadly are not celebrating today   to you...so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Faithope

I am sending out the HPT           

Ladies, try and hang on until OTD, you only cause yourself mental torture    I did that last year and spent 5 days constantley thinking about testing BFN after BFN and its not good 

xxxxxx


----------



## beans33

I'm feeling rather lucky as I can't use a pee stick as have pregnyl for my luteal support! The trouble is I can't second guess any symptoms as I always did cyclogest before. This time no wind, no cramps but I do feel nauseous and a few twinges!

Fiifii I'm sorry you've had a few bad days xx hang in there xx

I think all those early testers are so brave! I daren't even do the test on official test day!! 

Big hugs to those BFN Xxx 
Great news for those BFP and early BFP I hope they stay positive.


----------



## [email protected]

@ faith!!

Kx


----------



## [email protected]

and there does seem a 'rash' of early HPT going on, hope it DOESNT SPREAD ladies


----------



## clarabell1973

<<<< hangs head in shame


----------



## clarabell1973

is having a cry   my 13 year old step daughter has just sent me Face Book message saying

CLARE.... U are my last hope please can i have a baby brother
I AM BEGGIN' U PLEASE XX


----------



## [email protected]

clarabell - well, you cant pick the flavour.......   

Kx


----------



## Holly-Jane

Hi everyone, I'm a wee newbie!!

First IVF and test date 13/03 

Good luck all x x


----------



## Faithope

*[email protected]* Very cool name you have there  well I thought someone had to do it  or I will cave aswell!!!

*clarabell*  it's ok sweetie, we won't say you started anything but....   My DS has been saying goodnight to my belly  hope I don't disappoint him yet again

*Holly-Jane* welcome


----------



## Nicho

Hi sparklyshoes

I have felt a few twinges and have sore boobs 

Not gone off my food and I hope I am not sign spotting 

It's so confusing 

How u feeling xxxx


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Hello, 

Can I be added to this thread too....... Ivf had ET today and have an OTD of 13th march 

Sending lots of    sticking vibes to all 

Xxx


----------



## Katrina K

Hi ladies, I am new here too..I did post couple of days ago..I've been reading your posts and it is really helping.
I am on my 2WW aswell..final few days.

2WW..day 1-3 normal cramps due to Doctor inspection and transfer..had slight bit of spotting due to surface scractching inside and Jennifer mentioned I would spot for first couple of days.

Day 3-5 everything quite down there!

Day 5-6 thing hair like dot size spot x 2 along with slight cramps at night

Day 7-9 NADA!!!!!

But my boobs are super tender and sore and I am sooooo bloated it's not a joke.

My I get very thirsty at night.

Trying to resist a hpt...if I can just hold on for couple for days!!!

Sending baby dust to everyone           


.


----------



## Ditty

Hi my OTD is march 14 th could I be added to the list please? I'm 2 days into the dreaded 2ww with my first icsi 2 embryos 


----------



## hilly35

Hi to all the newbies and congrats on the bfp's today. Clara that was an amazing message from your step daughter- just think how happy she will be when you can tell her your news - awwww. Nicp what are you doing. I step away for the day and my otd buddy caves. Too early to test Hun. How many stories have we seen of people getting bfn's that turn into bfp's within 2 days. Hang in with me and let's not test until Monday - I will if you will! Afm, I have been up since 4 am - sleep has been replaced by constant worrying. Very teaser today - I saw a 6 day old tiny baby in John lewis earlier ( he was gorgeous) and that set me off into tears. Seriously hormonal - afraid another af sign for me. Tummy has been giving me the af vibes all day. Definitely feeling low and weepy but I guess not long now. Does anyone else feel their 2ww is the equivalent to 2 years in normal time!!! Sending best wishes to all and    for lots more march bfp's xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*clarabell* I found this and thought of you


----------



## clarabell1973

HAHAHA Ive saved that image..i am so going to use it lol.....hi to everyone new sending     to everyone xxx


----------



## Grace72

hello - wasnt planning it would end like this but started wheezing a fair bit , thought i would call the doctor, in case i needed to worry. He did . Asked me to do the test straight away. Not planning on that! Rushed from work , into a chemist, rushed back in the work loo to find its BFN!      He wanted me to reduce the steroids in the next few days, burst into tears . He doesnt have too many answers right now but all he could say was after 2 failed cycles and non on the going to blasts its a embryo quality issue. Whether its egg or sperm NO CLUE ! arghhhhh .  He did say looking at the two embryos they didnt look good.  Not what the embryologist said at the time!  He wants me to do a chromosomal test as DH DNA was ok. Should we NOT have done this before! Christ !  Then had to rush to GP to check my chest checked in case of infection . so had to excuse myself at work . Burst into tears in front of my boss . Embarrassing! Said i was feeling v ill and needed to go.  He rushed out and got me a cab and looked v worried. . i feel so numb and in shock .  Really thought i may have had good news this time. 


Grace


----------



## hilly35

Grace so sorry to hear your news, and what a lot of complications you have had. Hope you get answers re your embryo quality and that you don't develop a chest infection. Thinking of you x


----------



## mrswebb1

Hi all,

Can I be added to your list?!

I had FET today - 2 x blastocysts on board and hoping and praying that they stick  . OTD 16th March.

I'm already bored and trying very hard to relax, which I always find difficult anyway! I fear I will be    crazy before the weekend's out?!!

Wishing positive thoughts and baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Faithope

*clarabell* Glad you saw that in the light that it was meant


----------



## Nicho

Hi mrswebb

The 2ww is deffo enough to send u nutts lol

I'm on my 2 day and already sign spotting 

I hope u don't go to nutts but this site helps wonders 

Good luck for ur test date 🙏🙏👶👶 mine is 10/3/12 so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

Awww grace so sorry to hear your news  i hope you get some answers and get well soon xxxx

Faith i am a self confessed http://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2238/2238077o0i4eqe1tj.gif

love it xx

/links


----------



## clarabell1973

ahhh man it didnt work grrrr


----------



## Faithope

If you scroll down on that site, in the box you copy and past the long code  This site http://www.glitter-graphics.com/gallery.php?categoryID=122

/links


----------



## clarabell1973




----------



## Faithope




----------



## clarabell1973

Yay..........go me... clare


----------



## [email protected]

ooooh showoffs!!!   

Kx


----------



## Faithope




----------



## fififi

Grace - so sorry that things have been so bad today  . Testing is hard enough without having to do so in work loo and feeling rough to start. Really hoping you feel better soon and that clinic is able to find out what's not working for you in this horrible process. Take care and allow yourself some time to relax and recover both physically and mentally


----------



## fififi

clarabel & faithope ... can't believe you two are now upping the smiley game!!!

hilly - hi hon, I also seem to be on 2 year wait ... can't believe there's STILL 2 long days to go until our OTD. Unlike naughty nicp I'm now too scared to test early as just feeling bloated and miserable and not confident AF going to wait until next week. Wish I could fall asleep tonight and not wake up until Monday!!!

Wishing everyone a fast few days and keep scattering that baby dust    and positive energy     cos we all deserve it x


----------



## liza69

Hi ladies I'm also a newbie on the site.  3 round of icsi first 2 were BFP but mc at 6 and 9 weeks.  Had ET on 29th and test day is the 13th.  3 embryo's in the nest !


----------



## Polar

Welcome liza69 - fingers crossed for you honey that this time it goes ok.


----------



## beans33

Grace, sorry to hear the news. On top of that you also have the dreaded chest infection :-( Ive been fighting this for 2 weeks and struggling with my asthma too! Poor u xx hope you feel better soon from the chest and thinking of you and sending big hugs for the bfn xx


----------



## Josie67

Hi everyone, is there room for another one? I had two embies transferred on Tuesday, but test date isn't until 14th march which seems an age away. This is my second ICSI treatment. First was bfn. Before that I have been pregnant twice but lost two angels sadly, quite early on. How much physical activity is recommended, I have basically been a lay about so far, apart from cooking a batch of muffins and a bit of tidying! 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Nicho

Hi Josie

Hope ur not going to mad during your 2ww

I had my little emby transferred the 29/2/12 and will be testing on the 10th

I have been sign spotting like mad and over analysing everything 

Just hope it's not my mind playing tricks 

Hope it works for you this time and u have some good luck take care xxxx


----------



## liza69

Polar - thank you for the welcome, I've been watching from afar and never had the guts to register or post.  then I began to see the bags of support everyone gets on this site during the dreaded 2ww  

Josie67 - I have done very little also, watched alot of daytime telly(which is enough to drive you mad in itself)  My work gives you 5 days off per treatment which is really good however I called them this morning to say I wouldn't be back until after my result    So i intend to continue doing very little.  I love walking and pilates but only going to go walking, pilates would worry the life out of me.  Hope everything goes ok for you.


----------



## [email protected]

hi ladies,

welcome newbiews liza, josie, & mrswebb    we not so scary people...honest!

grace    so sorry to hear your sad news hun...take care of yourself  xx

ATM, woke up late, still feel like pants, still got stomach & back ache like AF pains (from EC Monday - cant believe its taking so long to recover!). Glad I was off work this week, dont think I would've managed. Day 3 of dreaded 2ww.... little embies will now be at blast stage and getting ready to snuggle down.

Kx


----------



## ottercops

Hi Ladies..

Can I join please I got ET 2 march and my test date is the 15th xx


----------



## Polar

1st week done...... Now officially BORED with waiting........

Not long to find out but it feels so slow!


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Hello all, 

Hope sanity is still with you all 

Just a couple of questions I know all clinics are different but everyone's otd all seem to be so different my clinic have told me its 14 days after EC regardless of what transfer day was so it looks like I'm testing earlier then some and means my 2ww isn't really 2w?? Does anyone know why they are so different?

Off to continue my rug I'm making to pass the time!!! Although I'm back to work mon..... Is anyone else having to work during this? Mine don't give any time off so I've had to use holiday...

Love and luck to all xxxxx


----------



## mykashkash

Some success in the 2nd attempt with legs fully bruised from progestrone. I tested 12dp5dt faint and definitely not hallucinating. Looks like a BFP I hope. Now, I just need to worry about hcg, heartbeat scan and other checkpoints


----------



## Josie67

Looks like a definate bfp to me! Well done missis!

I am with care, and even within care, they seem to have different dates for Otds depending on immune cycles, and obvs day 3 or day 5 transfers. My wait is 15 days so slightly over two weeks agh!!

Glad I'm not the only one not doing much. I've got next week off work. But might see if I can have another three days off with a docs note so that I don't go in until I have tested. 

Xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi hope everyone not going too loopy!  

Well I am 7dp2dt. One week down, and one to go. 
I am driving myself crazy self analysing every symptom! One minute I am think I could be preggers the next I think there's no way!

So I am interested to see what you all think and also all the signs and symptoms everyone else is experiencing.

I am peeing all the time, like literally at least once an hour. Up at least three rimes in the night. But I have been going more since late into Stimms and am also drinking a lot more. 

My boobies are so painful and also veiny, but this may just be the Cyclogest.

I was getting cramping, mostly concentrated on right hand side. This was from 5dpt on and off. Then at 5am I was woken up by really strong painful cramping, a lot like just as AF arrives. It was so painful and literally took my breath away. It went from just underneath my belly button right down to the tops of my thighs. Lasted about a minute. Today I have had alot less cramping but feeling quite 'tight'! ?

Also nearly every afternoon I have gone freezing cold, especially my hands and feet. But this may just be because I am alot less active. 

Sorry for going on!! What do you reckon? 

Nx


----------



## mykashkash

I think all these point to likely preganent or projestrone side effect.

I did not get get frequent urination/below navel pains in my BFN. But I got pains and frequent urination this time around. Probably due to the womb adjusting itself to accomodate the implanted embyo.


----------



## liza69

Ladies Iam 3dpt, can anyone tell me when implantation is supposed to occur and is there always bleeding along with this ??
Best wishes to all


----------



## Nicho

Hi ottercops

Hope ur not going to mad with the 2ww 

Have u had any signs yet


----------



## clarabell1973

Well Hello you fantastic ladies ...
Welcome all the newbie woobies

Day 9 in the frostie house and i refrained from testing again  .....Lots of cramping pains and shooting pains in my lower back and legs but that may be something to do with a back problem i already have and had surgery on a few year ago...

I did my last fraxiparin injection today ...thank god, i was running out of space

We went for a wander around Nice today oh and i treated my frosties to a KFC ...they loved it  
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## ottercops

hi

signs signs signs   think we should all be put in a coma for 2 weeks would be so much easier....i have bad twinge pains on my left and lower left back and putting it down to ET just being yesterday ...my boyfriend says he is going to ban fertility friends for the nect 2 weeks cos im driving him crazy hahaha x


----------



## Nicho

Otter cops my dh just nods and smiles lol 

We would go totally insane if we didn't have this site xxxx


----------



## clarabell1973

i am having my bloods done on tuesday and if all is still going well that will be it for me...i will be obsessed with all things baby lol


----------



## SoldiersWife

Hi ladies, 

My OTD is tomorrow and I have no idea what my result will be having been thoroughly confused by a series of early tests. I know it was very naughty of me to test early, but I'm paying for it now so no need to send in the  . 

I tested with a cheap Sainsburys test ( + is a pos and - is a neg)  7dp5dt and at first I thought it was negative, then noticed a really faint second line. I didn't know if this was just an evap line so decided that as it was too early to test I wouldn't read too much into it but would retest at 9dp5dt and see if the second line was any more defined. It was wider and a tiny bit darker but still not a definite positive result. 

Hubby then went to the pharmacy to get me a first response, but they didn't have one so the woman in the pharmacy recommended he buy an early bird swift test. I was a little sceptical since it looked like a test from the 80's and said that it was suitable for testing from your missed period. I don't get natural periods so was taking the pill before my cycle, as a result I have no clue when my period is due. The test said it could be done at anytime and hubby wanted me to test that evening so I waited 4 hours before testing. It was negative...screamingly negative. 

Part of me thinks that it could have been negative because the test isn't meant for early testing and I didn't use the first urine of the day. But part of me really thinks that I was probably conning myself when I read the Sainsburys tests and they have all been negative. 

I haven't had many symptoms, just vivid dreams, sore boobs ( not as sore as last week) and a bit of tight cramping on one side but otherwise I feel good. 

Tomorrow I will be 16 days post EC. 11 post transfer. Is there any hope at all in my story ? I'm already thinking its over and planning the next move. 

Xxx


----------



## coully69

Hi could I please join you all, my OTD is March 7th, 16 days past Ec. I am currently 7dp and 5dt. This is my 8th full IVF cycle. Got an amazing daughter from my 5th cycle, this is my 3rd since she was born. She is 14 months. No sore boobs which I had last time a got my BFP. Panicing. x


----------



## hope5

Hi Ladies ......been trying to post this post all day and every time I go to do it I get a visitor   I would like to join u as I had ET yesterday with 2 embies on board and   that they will stay with me   my OTD is March 14th

SoldiersWife just read your last post and   ing for a good outcome for you xx


----------



## Polar

nylaboo - pretty much feeling the same but I have pain in the left side, but was just thinking that this could still be my ovaries recovering from the EC. I keep putting mine down to the progesterone side effects.... but I don't know as I didn't feel this bad post EC (when I started with the Progesterone). I don't know.... I'm resisting the temptation to test but have to say having a negative day. I did 'taste' metal earlier in the week but now my taste seems to have gone back to normal and have replaced the excitement of 'feeling' pregnant to feeling that it's been unsuccessful. Think the whole process plays with your head, so I think we just have to hold on and see what happens. 

Good luck


----------



## Nicho

Hi polar 

We both test on the same day 

And u are very true what will be will be  🙏💗


----------



## rachel petch

Wel, I'm having a very down and stressy day, family ****!   and got all wound up, have calmed down now, I even contemplated a small glass of wine, but did nt succumb!!!!

I'm driving myself doolally, symptoms are as follows,  c ramps, vv tired, not much appetite, mahoosive bangers so sore too, white creamy discharge (not due to pessaries, as they go in the back door), the super blast should ave implanted by now surely, I just wanna know arrrrghh!!!!!!  
Sorry for theme post girls, just needed a right moan   xxxxxx


----------



## Sez100

Evening ladies,

Twinges are back!!! YAY and they definately don't feel like AF pains!!!     its a good sign.

Rachel - sorry to hear you not had a good day hun, symptoms sound positive though if you ask me  i'm right for you xx

Hope -  hope your 2 embies are snuggling in nicely  

I have been driving myself crazy all day coz DH been at work so I have been on google to see the different stages of embies development found a video  http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/ have a gander ladies its interesting.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## [email protected]

coully69 - you are my inspiration!! This is our 5th and last attempt at ICSI. I read that you got your BFP at no 5 so its given me so much hope, thank you!!

Kx


----------



## Polar

Nicho - how exciting, it's always good to have a buddy that is going to test on the same day.... are you tempted to test early? I'm in two minds. I just want to get over the over analysing every twinge and bodily function which I wouldn't normally give two hoots about. 

Made myself laugh though found KISS - Crazy nights on my ipod and it cheered me up as I do feel like I'm going slightly mad.   

Here's to testing on the 10th - let me know how you are and how things are developing for you! 

Px


----------



## Tamrobbo

Im with you Nicho and Polar with OTD of 14th, However going by the timeline HCG is detectable from the 12/3 so ill do a cheapy on that day lol. 

Any news soldierswife?


----------



## catherino

we got our BFN this morning. So its all over as i expected! Good luck to all who are testing in the next week. Lets hope you all get your BFP! Xx


----------



## Tamrobbo

Catherino xx


----------



## Nicho

Cathrino I am so sorry  please try and stay strong xxxxx


----------



## Nicho

Tamrobbo u are a couple of days behind me and polar exciting stuff 


Have u had any signs !!
I am going a bit crazy sign spotting xxxx


----------



## Tamrobbo

awe yeah lol. Im the same as Hope. still early is my excuse   xx


----------



## mrswebb1

Catherino xx


----------



## Elf84

Catherino really sorry to hear you didnt get your bfp  

Makes me feel a bit bad about saying this ... but after 5 years and 3 months we have our  

we are over the moon and are so glad we waited until our OTD although neither of us slept last night!

can't wait to tell everyone we love!

elf xxxx


----------



## mrswebb1

Congratulations Elf84!! What an amazing feeling, enjoy every minute


----------



## Nicho

Elf that is great news u give us all hope  

Enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## coully69

Congrats elf

can anyone help, I am 8dp 5dt testing Wednesday grrr, have no sore boobs, anyone out there get a positive with sore boobs.xxxxx


----------



## Polar

Congratulations Elf Enjoy your pregnancy and best wishes for the next 8months  

Catherino sorry to hear your news  

As for the rest of us..... Who is leading in the crazy stakes?


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Catherino, sorry to hear that Hun, big hugs, here's hoping u get the strength to cope with this hurdle and come back stronger..... .  

Elf, great news congratulations...u give us hope indeed!

Clarabell, have u been collecting more pee sticks over the weekend!?

Sez100 good to hear u are getting some signs!!

Did anyone who have a BFP get spotting on day 11 after ET I have had some and feeling a bit    

Still trying to keep positive and hoping its not AF... Still determined not to test early as it would drive me mad!!


Good luck to all....hope the BFP club keeps growing!!


----------



## Redkay75

Coully - I'm only just getting sore boobs now 16dp3det and even then it seems to be more towards the end of the day! Hope that helps. 

K x


----------



## Nicho

Hi elf

Just wondered what signs u had before u got your great bfp xxx


----------



## Faithope

*catherino* Massive  hun xxx

*Elf84* Congrats!! what tests did you use??

Big  to everyone else xx

AFM OTD is tomorrow     and to say I am bricking it is an understatement!!!!!!! Sore boobs, slight indigestion and have suddenly gone off tea  I am going slightly


----------



## Maxine_86

achey AF pains this morning 8dp2dt anyone else or is it all over


----------



## liza69

Elf84   yipee !!
Catherino  so sorry

I too am going out my mind with madness, keep squeezing my boobs hoping they get sorer ! DH thinks i've lost it already and my otd isn't until the 13th.  Im all for going into a coma for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Nicho

Faithope good luck for tomorrow 

Maxine I am going mad as I have had mo more signs and I don't yest until the 10th arghhh

Have u had any spotting xxx


----------



## liza69

Faithhope - sounds very positive to  me, wishing you all the luck
maxine -  keep the faith, its very hard but I've come to realise that some people have loads of symptoms and some have none but af pains can mean good things too !

Anyone else testing on the 13th ?


----------



## mrswebb1

Liza69 -I haven't had sore boobs either, and am panicking!

I'm over-analysing every single twinge and symptom and worrying about everything  

I haven't really had any cramping (very mild tightness if anything) and no spotting at all. I keep reading that spotting and cramping is a good sign Maxine86, so can anyone help to put our minds at ease?!

Also been reading about test dates - clinic said originally to test on 16/3/12 which would be 14 days post ET. However, embryologist then said we could test on 14/3/12. DH doesn't want to test early but I would quite happily test on 14/3/12! I see some of you have been told shorter test dates - any suggestions?

 lady !!


----------



## liza69

Mrswebb1 - otd on the 13th for me means its 13dpt and this has always been the case for me on my two previous cycles.  It is very confusing but I think you would get a pretty sound response if you tested a couple of days before your otd.  I've always been a big wooos and never done it !
Anyone taking progesterone pessaries ?


----------



## Maxine_86

No Nicho I've had no spotting, just an achey pain in my groin which i usually get before AF, its gone now its just the first ache or pain I've got that has been remotely AF like, all the others have been around my naval. I'm hoping its nothing, I've got 9 days to go and i was so positive up until now! Oh hum  I'm pretty sure I'm not the only person to get a bit OTT. 

Massive congratulations Elf!    

xx


----------



## Elf84

Thanks for all the contracts! Am over the moon and v teary!

The clinic gave us a test and I used Asda cheapies as a back up.  The Asda haven't come back with as dark a line as the hospital one though. 

Nicho - I have definately been more tired and sick feeling at night for a few days. Also been getting really strong af pains for the past week.  Sore (.)(.) And my nipples look different too, that's only been past few days though.

Also I was using crinone gel and got a lovely clump of old gel in the first week that was stuck to the applicator which could have been implantation?
I did have some really sharp jagging pains last sat though, before the strong cramping started xxx


----------



## Faithope

*mrswebb1* My sore boobs kicked in *5dp5dt* and before that, nothing, what stage were your embies at? Sorry i can't see your signature now I am typing xx

*liza*  I hope so, you have awhile to go yet-enjoy the wait, I have  

*Nicho*  thank you xx

*Maxine* I have AF pains on and off for ages  don't give up yet xxx


----------



## Maxine_86

Liza - my OTD is also the 13/3 but when i put my dates in to the time line on here it said i could test on the 10/03! Very tempted but i want to hold out if i can!


----------



## liza69

Maxine 86  Im too scared  !!  Keep in touch and let me know how you are feeling.  Ive taken time off my work and Im not going back until after otd so will be on here most days at some point.


----------



## Maxine_86

Me too so i'll be on here almost every hour of every day! I have a feeling that this week is going to be even more frustrating than last week. I've planned a few things to keep me occupied though. It's just as soon as i get an AF pain all positivity goes out the window. I'm going to give my head a wobble and stay positive, DH has told me I'm not to get out of bed today! I'm not complaining   


Keep in touch, let me know how your getting on! Fingers crossed for us   xx


----------



## clarabell1973

Catherino I'm so sorry to hear your news 

Elf congratulates.....enjoy your  

Sparkly...ermmmmm   what do you think ? lol....I tested again this morning....a very very strong Plus sign...oh how i love you clear blue plus

I had quite a painfull day yesterday, very bad sciatica and it was so strong i couldn't make my mind up if i was cramping or not as it was all in that area ...woke up this morning and OMG my boobs are sooooo sore....i cant even wear my bra....i must confess i have HUGE boobies anyways 38 FF's but my dear old favourite comfy bra doesn't fit me today...so they are hanging in the breeze....the veins look like a google map on them today......i also slept for 10 hours last night because i feel exhausted.....doing my bloods on Tue/wed so a little early but considering i got my BFP at 5 days post fet then i guess i will be OK to have the HCG bloods done....Hope everyone else is well....sending baby dust to all


----------



## Nicho

It's enough to send u round the bend !!!

It is only today really that I have woke up feeling very negative about it all 

I think the closer it gets the more nervous we are!!

Try and enjoy the rest of the day( says me lol )
Xx


----------



## clarabell1973

I had a very negative day yesterday....in addition to my aches n pains...we walked past some building works and whatever happened made the loudest bang...i nearly jumped out of my skin....i creamed at the builders in my worst french lol....i was so grumpy saying to my other half...well thats it its all over now because of that etc etc......


----------



## Nicho

Suppose we r gonna get good and bad  just want Saturday to hurry up xxxx


----------



## [email protected]

clarabell you creamed the builders     lol best stay outta your way then


----------



## clarabell1973

PMSL  screamed lol


----------



## hilly35

Hey ladies, caterino sorry to hear our news Hun, hope you are being good to yourself. Elf really thrilled for you. Faith hope, my mood has totally got worse the closer I get to otd I can't believe it's tomorrow and now I not want to test!!  happy to stay in ignorance but I know I need to face the news. Fififi and nicp fellow otd'ers thinking of you all and sending good vibes that we can add to the bfp club tomorrow. Clarab, glad to hear you are still keeping pee stick manufacturers in business!Z,


----------



## rachel petch

Morning girls

Well the weather is miserable here today so I ve just showered and got into a clean pair pj's, how lazy eh!!!!
Beef and Guinness stew in the oven... Mmmm!

Still got a few twinges and 'feel wet' down there.... 

Great to here bfp's
Sorry to all bfn's

This time next week I'll know if I'm pregnant or not, been feeling a little down which has been unusual on this cycle, as I ve been really positive all the way through!
I think I need some positive vibes

Clara b, you do make me howl with laughter tho!.
Who s testing next Sunday then?.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Dannib247

Morning girls I've been so down today and yesterday had a really good cry last night I didn't think I would stop my last af was exactly 28 days ago tomorrow so I guess I would have usually beesn due on?! I feel really heavy although af is coming and my nipples(not boobs) are quite painful I'm 6dp5dt and just generally feeling negative praying I don't see af tomorrow!
Thinking of the girls the witch caught up with x x 
Congratulations to any bfps x x


----------



## Faithope

Its snowing 

*hilly* How are you feeling??


----------



## hilly35

Faith hope, I can only describe myself as being in vicious form. Swinging between crying and hoping! I just sense my af is due and it hasn't worked this time. Was convinced it arrived this am but actually no sign yet. My cycle is normally 32 days though, does it get affected by the iui. Should I still be due on in 4 days? Bit confused about when to expect it. I just have the low down dragging feeling I normally get and as for the emotions - I am like a loon!! The mad thing is I don't want to test now! I couldn't wait to test for the last 2 weeks and now I m terrified too. Honestly this process has turned me doolally!! What about you? How are you feeling? I really hope your pma is holding up. Honestly if it doesn't work for me I am just hoping there are bfp's for us tomorrow, I know how much everyone goes through. All will be decided in less than 24 hours now.......scary!!


----------



## Faithope

*Hilly*  I have no idea how iui and cycle lengths work so can't help you on that one you are not alone hun, we are all going alittle  I am so not ready for tomorrow, I am full of hope one minute, dread the next.... must remamber not to drink after 8pm and not toilet breaks once in bed


----------



## Smiles35

Hi Ladies, wow I have been away for a couple of days and so much has happened on here.

Really sorry to those who have had BFN's - sending you lots of  .  Don't give up hope!

Huge congratulations to the BFP's - really happy for you. 

AFM - feeling so down today.  Had some brown blood this morning, which is a classic sign of AF!!  Got low dragging feeling as well like it's about to arrive.  Had a few tears in bed with DH this morning and then we decided to do a HPT together and of course it was BFN!!  So gutted!!  I am day 11 today, due to test tomorrow but I think I know it's over for us this time although I'm not going to believe it until the clinic tell us so or the witch does make a full appearance today.

I just feel so normal though apart from the AF pains, no sore (.)(.), no tiredness, no frequent peeing.........


----------



## hilly35

Faith hope why no drinking after 8 pm? Are you going to hospital for your test? I just do a normal hpt one at home. At least it will be d one first thing, have taken day off work too so I can wallow for a day and start again Tuesday. Ha ha now I feel today is going really fast and actually I am ok if it slows down! No pleasing us 2ww ladies. Weather is matching my mood too, it's a day for being at home out of the rain with the heating cranked up!   sending you lots of    for 2 morrow. X


----------



## hilly35

Nicp - hang in there. Have just read so many stories of women thinking it's over when it's not. Sending you lots of    xxxx


----------



## ottercops

just relised i have a ? next to treatment sorry....i had a donor egg and needed icsi ..x


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks Hilly - it's hard to stay positive when you are convinced it's over so I will try.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow and    you get a BFP.


----------



## hilly35

Thanks nicp - all teary again at your post!! Not the day for me to watch a lassie movie today    hope the witch stays away for you


----------



## clarabell1973

Nic did you say you are day 11....wait until day 14 and re test.....loads of people on here get to day 12 and 13 and get negatives then positive on day 14...sending you hugs   xxx


----------



## Smiles35

Clarabell - I am day 11 today and my OTD is tomorrow.  I suppose that's why I thought the test today should be fairly accurate.  It's weird though because in a way I refuse to believe it's over until the clinic say it is.  I wonder if the clinics test have ever been wrong.....only when a BFN is giving obviously?!?!


----------



## clarabell1973

my last try i searched and search for answers to give me some hope...what i did find was many women get negatives on the hpt and then good hcg on the bloods...i am not trying to fill you with false hope but it is not over until it is officially over....otd being the 12th day for you...yet i had older embies and was given instructions to test 14 days after...of course i followed them...not....but i like your style....you are right...i would refuse to believe it too unless it was confirmed and you have deffo not had it confirmed yet........xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

*hilly* I won't drink after 8pm so that my wee is strong for the morning 

*nicp*  hope your HPT is BFP in afew days


----------



## Nicho

It must  be the weather looking so gloomy that is upsetting us all today 

I have just managed to get changed and look normal after a good cry  

I have been positive all the way through !!
It's because it's getting towards the end. 

Roll on the weekend as u are one day behind me Rachel x


----------



## Smiles35

*Clarabell* - it's very confusing isn't it and seems a lot of clinics test earlier than others. I don't know what to think. I really don't have any symptoms though and I know you shouldn't read too much into that but I would have thought I'd feel something by now. It's strange because if you asked me a week ago, I would have put money on me being pregnant. It must be the progesterone symptoms playing with your mind!! Thank you for trying to pick me up though.... 

*Faithope* - I will also be thinking of you tomorrow and  you get a BFP !! x

*Hilly* - you're not alone of the teary front but    for tomorrow 

*Nicho *- perhaps the rain is because there are so many women on a 2ww having a down day and too many tears being shed!!

I have just tucked into 4 chocolate hobnobs and 3 bourbon biscuits dunked in a cup of tea.........made me feel slightly better


----------



## Nicho

Mmmm tea and chocolate biscuit  

I was told to stay away from caffeine ... If this is not true I am going to make the biggest cup of tea any minute  xxx


----------



## hilly35

I don't drink tea or coffee so can't help you there but haven't eaten my own body weight in chocolate today (which is no mean feat!!) 2ww seriously not good for the waistline!!


----------



## Smiles35

*Nicho* - It's the first cup of tea I have had, usually just drink peppermint but chocolate biscuits don't taste the same dunked into peppermint tea! 

I'm not sure if you ladies on here have already seen this thread but I have just read through it and found it very interesting. It's certainly given me a bit of hope after my brown bleeding this morning.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0


----------



## marie123

Hi ladies can i join you? I recognise some of you from other threads.
Hilly to answer your iui qustion I am also usually a 32 day cycler but my first iui made me a pefect 28 days so it might for you too.  Hope you are feeling happier.

Afm day 5 of 2ww and no signs whatsoever, this time last month I had loads but that resulted in bfn so i guess you can never tell. 
babydust to all


----------



## Nicho

Hi Marie when is ur OTD xx


----------



## hilly35

Thanks for the info Marie, I do feel really due on so maybe I will be a 28er! Good luck getting through the 2 Ww x


----------



## Smiles35

or hopefully you won't at all !!!!!


----------



## jules-m

Hello

Can I join you all - currently 6dp5dt, my OTD is 7th March.  3 more sleeps.  Sitting here arguing with myself about testing early - I just bought my tests at Sainsbury's (having said I wouldn't have any in the house til Tuesday night).

I've read back through a few pages & recognise some of my cycle budies.

Hope everyone is enjoying their 2WW - personally I'm going nuts  

Jules


----------



## clarabell1973

Well i am all packed for South Africa and my mum phoned this morning...i begged the OH to let me tell her and he caved, although now she is sworn to secrecy,  she was so happy this will be her 19th grandchild...my sister was in the background and i could here her saying mum why are you getting upset...she was replying saying because i wasn't our Clare to be pregnant and its stressful waiting  ....i have so many people rooting for me and as soon as those bloods come back Tues or weds i will be shouting from the roof tops


----------



## coully69

Clarabell 1973, bet you are so excited to see your family and tell them face to face, how amazing. congrats to you.
jules-m  I am a newbie on this thread too, although not to IVF this is  my 8th cycle. I test on the 7th too although i am dp 5dt my clinic do a 16 day wait grrrrr. How are you feeling, any signs?


----------



## coully69

that was meant to say 8dp a 5dt. lol


----------



## clarabell1973

Ahh thanks but unfortunately i am going back to work over there...my family are in the UK so i wont see them until August boo xxx


----------



## [email protected]

clarabell - august witha big bump!!
ATM - there is lots of negativity in the air    my DH been teary today and I asked what was wrong, he said 'I think this cycle hasnt worked'. Ohhhh I NEED him to belive with me it has worked. We are a long way off test date yet, he's worried cos I didnt experience all this pain/discomfort last 4 times (but I keep reminding him I'm an old bird now    )

hoep everyone else marginally chipper

Kx


----------



## clarabell1973

OK i agree Karen...time to be cool cucumbers people......in all honesty...if i wasn't symptom spotting i wouldn't have a clue i was pregnant....but everything is over exaggerated.....if i had not tested i really think i would feel like it had not worked....just being honest...so forget if you have any symptoms or not.....everyone is different and everything i am experiencing now i experienced on my last cycle xxxx


----------



## jules-m

Hi Coully

Yes, my clinic test 14 days from EC, which seems to be the earliest/quickest I've seen.  I'm going to do a HPT in the morning & then get bloods done (regardless of HPT result) in the afternoon.....at least that way I'll know for definite.

No symptoms that I can tell, bar some cramping & aches - could be down to cyclogest (vile stuff), af or my littles snuggling in.  Desperately hoping its the later - its my first IVF cycle & its gone amazingly well so far.  I was given a 5% chance of making ET, so to have 2 blasts transferred is fab, now terrified we'll fall at the last hurdle.

How about you ?  Any symptoms ?  Will be thinking of you on Wed....not long now  

Jules


----------



## Nicho

Nicp good luck for tomorrow cx

And anyone else who is testing 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## marie123

Hilly you're welcome
Nicho otd isn't until 13th March so a long wayto go yet, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## fififi

Afternoon ladies ... hope most of you are feeling little happier now and have managed to distract yourselves for much of the day.

Hilly & Nicp - am feeling pretty much same as you two today. Woke up crying and day been write off ever since. So scared about OTD tomorrow as so want this to have worked and compared with previous cycles this one has gone loads better so now only thing at fault can be whether embryo will ever implant.     Lot of pressure as this is our last cycle - we've been back at fertility clinic for nearly 3 years now and spent all savings we had, plus having just turned 42 age isn't on my side. Mind you in between my despair today DH has said that perhaps we could try and get money for one more try so feel bit better but not sure if we will.
Got chocolate cravings today which is biggest clue for me that AF on its way - plus not got any symptoms at all of anything slightly PG related.     Know I've still got a chance that tomorrow I'll be dancing round the house but right now am feeling pretty low and lacking faith. Aggggghhhhhh this whole process really messes you up, too many hurdles to get over, a wait that makes you worry about everything and then extreme joy or terrible pain.

Hugs to everyone     and wishing you a happy wait


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

Please can you add me to the list, my OTD is 12th March  

Thanks!


----------



## Smiles35

Welcome to the new ladies, I hope you get through your 2ww without loosing your sanity!!! Sending you lots of  

*Nicho *- thank you 

*Fififi *- I will be thinking of you tomorrow and  you get a BFP!! I think you, me, Hilly and Faithope are all feeling very anxious about testing tomorrow but sending lots of   that we all get a BFP!!!

I love rollercoasters but this is one ride I haven't enjoyed. It messes with your head so much and I have been symptom spotting from day 1!! Driving myself insane and most of the symptoms are probably from those horrible progesterone pessaries!! I won't miss those I have to say although I would put up with them for longer for the sake of a BFP!!

*Clarabell *- have a safe journey to SA and remember, deep breaths, count to ten and don't let your boss wind you up. You are a pregnant lady now


----------



## fififi

Thanks nicp - I agree that the pessaries seem to mess me up the most as they've so many side effects that I've no idea what is a normal feeling at all

Here's to lots of dancing at Faithope, hilly, nicp's and my houses tomorrow    

Clarabel - hope your trip back to work goes ok and you don't take too many test sticks to use on the flight!!!     Keep us posted with news of your adventures cos I get the feeling you'll have several over next few days!!! Hope mad boss mummy is a little calmer once you return and the kids not too super brat. At least you can stroke your tum each tum they stress you out and know you'll be away from it all soon


----------



## Faithope

6 of us ladies testing tomorrow


----------



## Nicho

Wow 6  fingers crossed for u all 🙏💗🙏💗🙏💗🙏👶


----------



## rachel petch

Good luck ladies fx'd for u all xxxx


----------



## jules-m

Good luck for tomorrow. Here's to lots of bfps and dancing

Jules


----------



## clarabell1973

awww thank you...i hear she is as mad as ever but you are right i will be snuggling my little babas and planning our future...i have already seccured 2 places in a nice Little french village school...only 40 kids in it lol but has a 3 year waiting list ....got to plan ahead haha.....good luck ladies tomorrow...i will be thinking of you all and i don't leave till 2pm so will be checking for updates until then xxx


----------



## jvdb

and  for the six testing tomorrow that you all get your bfp's      

I'm 2dp3dt. I've huge sore (.) (.) ,cramps on and off at the bottom of my stomach, light headed at times and I was getting really hot earlier and thinking I was going to be sick.  I'm guessing all that is the pessaries??  

Don't know how I'll last 2 wks! I'm already   
 to all xxx


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, as the day goes on and still no AF I'm starting to restore some hope again!     Got very strange cramps at the moment as well, which I don't usually get before AF so who knows  

My appointment is not until 2.45.......I think it's going to be a long morning.  Do you think if I turned up at 8am and just sat in reception they would take pitty on me and test me earlier?? lol

xx


----------



## marie123

for 6 bfp's tomorrow ... watch this space ...


----------



## liza69

Loads of luck and love to the six who are testing tomorrow, let's hope it's the start of a very positive march 😃


----------



## Sez100

Good luck to all the 6 lucky ladies testing tomorrow - fingers crossed it BFP            

afm - been shopping with DH today and bought 2 HPTs......It's my birthday tomorrow and I really want to know!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it too early ?? it will be 6dp5dt tomorrow?


----------



## clarabell1973

OOOOO ladies i am sooooo cross GRRRR...so i asked my friend the other Nanny to speak to my boss and organise a blood test for me when i get to south Africa.....apparently her reply was " Hmmmm she has tested already and far too early...i knew she would and why would she want a blood test if she didn't already know....well I'm going to MAKE her do a HPT 1st so she doesn't waste time going for bloods when i need her for the children...".....I do not want her to know before my own family and more importantly my OH and Stepdaughter come 1st in the pecking order......anyways she has no idea if i tested or not yet as i have not told her.......she is being her usual idiotic self and i will be putting her straight when i get there on Tues......  .


----------



## Tamrobbo

At 6dp5dt HCG is only just entering the bloodstream so may be too early. The best time is from 9dp5dt xx


----------



## coully69

Good luck to the 6 ladies testing tomorrow                  
sez100, I would say wait and dont test too early, enjoy your birthday knowing you are still PUPO and have your embryo(s) snuggling in tight. Ive had similar situations, my birthday, my husbands birthday, Christmas day and ended up regretting it as i wasnt sure if it was too early etc. Good luck for when you do test , what is your OTD.
Happy bday.xxxxxx


----------



## Aimee28

Hi!! Please add me! OI with Gonadotropins, testing 11th MArch!!
xx


----------



## simi0100

Please add me too!  Testing 10th March and   like mad!! 

Hope we all get our BFPs this month!

Take Care Simi


----------



## Smiles35

Happy birthday for tomorrow Sez.  

Welcome Aimee and Simi - wishing you all the best for your 2ww.  This site is a fantastic way to keep you sane and you will get lots of support.  

Clarabell - she has no right asking you to test for her!!


----------



## hilly35

As one of the 6 ladies thanks for all your good wishes.  

Clara that boss of yours is a right loon. No way can she ask you to test. Have a safe flight there tomorrow. Take a pee stick to break the journey


----------



## Polar

Simi - testing on the 10th too, so welcome. How are you doing? I've had a mad day when I can't stop thinking about the test and symptoms and not overly positive even though I have another week. Don't know if i'm overanalysing - which obviously means I am, but crikey what's a woman got to do to pass the time! 

Good luck


----------



## [email protected]

good luck ladies!!! not long now      for tomorrow

Kx


----------



## Sez100

coully - OTD on the 12th, I can't possible wait another week!!!!!!!  This is driving me mad   I am trying to find things to do each day this week  

Clara - Can't believe that boss of yours! Sounds like a right B***h!! Try not to get yourself too worked up on the flight over  

nicp - thanks  

 to all the new ladies.       to those ladies testing tomorrow 
Sez xx


----------



## Nicho

Simi I am testing the same day as u so fingers crossed


----------



## clarabell1973

Thanks guys...i will so be telling her off when i get there pppffftttt.....on a positive not all you 5/3/2012 testers have an hour less to go on my clock because i am an hour ahead of the UK  here  

We have just returned from a nice dinner out and a walk along the sea front.....its a nice 14 degrees at night here now....

After refusing to discuss all things baby until the bloods are done and dusted my OH walked over to a shop we have here called baby seduction and he was pointing out all of the things he wants us to buy our little Elijah or Florence. it filled me with so much love for him .


----------



## fififi

Off to bed in a minute to try and relax with my Zita West CD before sleeping for the last time before OTD. My clinic doesn't offer blood tests so it's a test stick for me when I awake. Feeling really scared and actually wishing OTD wasn't tomorrow after all which is quite ridiculous considering last week has dragged by and it feels like 2 years have passed since ET not 2 weeks!!!

To my fellow OTDers - hilly, nicp, faithope, kamie & natH - hoping you manage to get some sleep tonight and get joyous news tomorrow


----------



## Faithope

*fififi*       to yuo too hun, HPT for me too, very scared


----------



## fififi

Relieved I'm not the only one feeling scared!


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Ladies, sorry am here with some bad news, I have had spotting on and off now since yesterday, started off brown then turning red, it's not continuous, but just comes and goes.

So took two HPTs and both are BFN...negative!! Today is day 10 after ET....I know it's early for some tests to pick up, but this bleed has set me off course....

Am trying to stay positive as I have read there are others who bled and went on to get BFP....some sites say lying down and resting helps, so am doing that too, but can't help feeling anxious and worried, is it something I did, I have been eating well and looking after myself etc.... Really hoping this isn't going to turn out to be AF!! Does that happen if you are still pregnant?  .  

Will ring the clinic tomorrow to ask is there anything I can do to reduce this?

Any tips or experiences would be a life saver ladies,  thank you so much!

Good luck all doing tests this week and clarabell your evening sounds lovely, have a good trip!


----------



## hilly35

It's a bfn for me   even though I knew it would be I am still devastated. Just so low. But hoping there is good news out there for one of my fellow testers and good luck to all on the rest of your 2ww xx


----------



## clarabell1973

Sparkly you have another 4 days for a BFP yet so hang in there xxxx 

Hilly i am so sorry to hear your news........lots of hugs   xxx


----------



## fififi

Hilly - sorry your news wasn't good       and hope you are able to take some time for you before madness of work and facing people. Really hoping to see you name with BFP by it soon   x


----------



## fififi

Unbelievably - considering I've spent last 3 days crying, eating chocolate and feeling throughly miserable with NO symptoms at all, except for being a grumpy cow!!! - HPT was positive!!!!!    
I'm in total shock, cried when trying to read test stick and now feel mixture of amazement and disbelief (will do another test before phoning clinic and friends in case this one was confused by fact it was so early in morning but hoping that it's all for real!)

Thanks for everyones thoughts, good wishes and general madness over last few weeks I'd never have survived without you x

Good luck to those testing today - really hoping there's more surprises about


----------



## clarabell1973

Congratulations Fififi......  enjoy your news...so happy for you xxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Fififi, great news congrats girl! Xx

Hilly, so sorry babe xx


----------



## Funnyskin

Fififi - congratulations! Sending you lots of luck!

Hilly -  so sorry hon, keep strong and take some time to get your head around things.

AF came full on for me this time last week so knew when I tested on Friday it would be BFN. The clinic wanted to see me straight away, I've got a time frame on my last cycle as  turn 40 in April and my funding will cut off. The clinic have been great in making sure that I get my final cycle and have started me on the pill already and I will be. Having a short protocol! Hopefully this will be the one that takes!

Good luck to all the rest of you on two week wait, might see some of you on the next months thread! X xx


----------



## Faithope

I've always wanted to use this sign..................................  

So sorry *hilly*

*fififi* congrats hun!!

Big hello to all, off out to get a digi soon


----------



## liza69

Sorry hilly your time will come xxx 

Mucho happiness for you fifi and faithope


----------



## clarabell1973

sorry to hear your news F/skin...i wish you success on your next cycle xxx

Yay Faith......congratulations   xxxxx


----------



## fififi

Now done 3 HPT so think I can officially declare       Beside myself with joy!!!!

Faithope ...    congratulations on your  , hope you're bit calmer than me cos I can't stop squealing!!! ... had 3 different tests and used them all but now tempted to get one that says those immortal words "pregnant" - let me know if it feels even better!!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

now now fififi...are you trying to catch up with me in the pee stick usage lol....its so nice to see such happy posts....i would say see happy faces but i cant see them lol......
I will of course test today...there is a boots in Heathrow...right


----------



## fififi

funnyskin - sorry that horrid AF came for you     
Really hope the switch to short protocol makes the difference for you     - it's certainly changed everything for me. Aside from getting me different results the whole way through it's all felt so much quicker and easier than last time and not interferred with work nearly so much. Worst part is start as it's as soon as you get AF which feels quite scary and the days leading up to AF left me feeling very odd but once started the drugs I found it much less stressful than LP


----------



## fififi

clarabell - what there aren't at least 4 test sticks in your bag for the journey already?!!!!


----------



## clarabell1973

no but i found 2 used ones while clearing my handbag out lol .....not impressed as the lines are going over the days they have been in there.....Ive got my digi one in south Africa for when i land  xx


----------



## ottercops

congratulations for all the ladies with a positive ....enjoy your day and rub your tummy  

my thoughts are with you ladies with negitives remember you have done nothing wrong and mother nature is stronger than us all xx


----------



## beans33

Hilly- I'm so sorry! It's awful and nothing right now can make you feel better, but it does get easier. I find planning ahead makes me feel better I know it's early days but don't give up xxxxxxx

Fififi - so happy for you! Brilliant news and you give me hope as I've had no symptoms other than feeling a bit nauseous (not sure if that's from my cold though)! Well done and enjoy every minute xx

Funny skin - thinking about you xx I'm sorry AF arrived.

Faithope - brilliant news well done and enjoy xxxx


----------



## jules-m

Sparkly Shoes - hope the bleeding eases off. Take care of yourself. 

Hilly - gutted for you. Im so sorry :-(

FiFiFi - over the moon for you. Enjoy those positive tests

FunnySkin - I'm so sorry. Good luck with your next cycle

Faithhope - hurrah! Congratulations. Enjoy the words on that digi test

Jules


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

So happy to see all the *dancing girls* on page 1... Congrats to all with BFPs.... 

Thanks all for your kind words, afraid bleeding has not eased this morning, it is looking more and more like AF.... I am a very teary lady today, hanging on the thinnest thread of hope here!!

Rang the clinic who said it sounds like it hasnt worked but I should go for the blood test anyway as it might be a chemical pregnancy (no idea what that is and havent had the strength to google it yet, just trying to keep it together) 

Hilly, so sorry to hear your news.... big hugs hun, hope you can find the strength within to come back stronger

Same funnyskin, pls have faith, we all will have our turns, at some point or another...

Fififi & Faith hope - I am overjoyed to hear your news - so exciting really really happy - you give us hope!!


----------



## Maxine_86

Congratulations ladies with their BFP    fantastic news! 

Sparkly Shoes, Hilly & funny skin - So sorry it hasn't worked for you this time   Look after yourself now ladies xx

No AF pains for me so far today so I'm already feeling better than yesterday. I had a really achy groin last night, like I'd been for 10 mile run, not period like and mostly down my right side. I'm going to take that as a good sign?! who knows! I am symptom spotting crazy   

Have a lovely Monday ladies, take it easy! 

xx


----------



## Smiles35

Morning ladies ..... It's a BFN for me, haven't tested because AF arrived with a vengeance last night. I am devastated!!!!

Will be discussing options with the clinic today and hopefully starting round 2 as soon as possible. 

Hilly - so sorry it hasn't worked for you hub, I know exactly how you are feeling   

Fififi and Faithope - huge congratulations, I'm so happy for you


----------



## loopee8

oh Hilly, I am so sorry, just saw your news on this thread. Sorry but I wished you good luck on another thread a few minutes ago not realising you had tested.     to you. Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

Sparkly i believe a chemical preg is when it worked but didn't continue ...but may i try and fill you with some hope.....when i was pregnant i bled ...very heavy....and for 3 month i didn't even know i was pregnant...sadly i miscarried at 19weeks but that was due to an accident i had......i know that isn't the case for everyone but hope and pray   the bleeding stops and you get more positive news....big cuddles and   from me xxxx


----------



## Nicho

Sparkly shoes- Take care of yourself and try not worry xxx

Hilly -  Im so sorry to hear ur news x

FunnySkin - I'm so sorry try and stay strong xxx

Faithhope - Congratulations it's great news xxx

Big hugs for u all cxxxxxx


----------



## fififi

nicp - so sorry    
Know how hard it is to get this far so genuinely am gutted for you. Hoping that in not too distant future you'll be posting a different result x

sparkly - how horrible for you. Hope trip to clinic not too stressful and they're able to provide some reassurance. Thinking of you too and sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## Nicho

Nicp I am really sorry for u I can just imagine how ur feeling 

Xxxxx


----------



## Maxine_86

Really sorry Nicp   look after yourself xx


----------



## Rani78

So sorry to hear your news nicp, good to hear that you are thinking forwards already though.

I have been in hospital the past couple of days with OHSS.....it sucks


----------



## hilly35

Nicp - so sorry you are in the same boat. It's horrible, don't know what to do with myself today and still no af. Sparkly sorry to hear your news too, and you funny skin.
Happy news for fififi and faith hope - so pleased there is some good news around x


----------



## Catherine1972

So sorry to hear your news today Nicp35, I'd logged on hoping to see a BFP for you today    .  Really hoping it works 2nd time around for you.

I've still got 6 days to go until I test. I'm hoping that the sore boobs and random unusual mass outbreak of spots everywhere is a positive sign.... But trying not to get my hopes up too much


----------



## clarabell1973

Oh Nic i am gutted for you...truly mean that from the bottom of my heart...sending you lots of love and   for your next cycle xxxx


----------



## Funnyskin

Fififi - thanks for your post, it makes me feel a bit more positive! Did you get AF when expected? I didn't have a bleed after coming off pill last cycle and was slightly worried that the clinic were happy to continue! 
So happy for you and all the other ladies that have BFP xx


----------



## liza69

nicp very sorry to hear your news  

Maxine86 How are you this morning.  I had sore lower tummy last night and some nippy pains but not really like af ?  Also have mad muscle tremor at the very very top of my right thigh (clutching at straws with that one!) Boobs also sore.  Have decided to carry on as normal.  My last two cycles resulted in m/c so what will be will be - doesn't stop the 2ww madness though


----------



## ottercops

Hi Ladies,

I had my egg trasfered on 2nd March and since 3rd have had a twinge! in my left side and dull pain in my lower back...I used donor eggs so cant be off collection can anyone give me advise...its not bad enough to say im in pain my there enough that i know.
dont want to ring clinic if is just something silly xx


----------



## Smiles35

Thanks for your words of support ladies......can't stop the tears today   BUT I will pick myself up and focus on the next stage. We would have been extremely lucky to have a BFP first time round but when it consumes your life it's really hard to deal with the disappointment.

*Fififi *- quick question. What is a short protocol? Just wondering what our options are for next round and have read people having short and long protocols but don't really know what the difference is. 

*Rani *- sorry to hear you have been in hospital. Hope you are feeling better now.

*Sparkly *- my thoughts are with you, I hope it's not AF xx 

*Hilly *- I have only just managed to drag my **** out of bed, I just don't want to do anything or see anyone today!! The worst thing is everyone in my life knows we were testing today so I have had so many text messages wishing us luck and have had to give the bad news. It's great to know you have the support but also ****e when you have to tell so many people it hasn't worked. I am thinking of you today and sending you lots of   . Don't give up and I hope we can both share a BFP together in the not too distant future x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning ladies!

I'm so sorry for the ladies with the BFN's i can totally empathise with all that you are feeling, hoping that you are all taking care of yourselves, be kind to yourselves and good luck with whatever the next stage holds for you   

Massive congrats to all the BFP's sooooo happy for you all, can't think of any ladies more worthy!! 

Sorry i haven't been around for a few days - i have been really struggling, more so than in my previous cycles. Can't seem to get myself out of a funk just convinced that it isn't going to work again.  I haven't felt anything other than a strange crampy twinge on my right hand side every so often and quite low down but i figure that's just the pessaries? I don't really know what to expect this time as this is my first FET so no recovering from EC this time which i suffered from before. Grrrr i'm doing my head in with the constant thinking!!!!!!
Sorry this post has been mostly about me got to go back to my Friends Box set and try to empty my mind from the craziness!!! 

xx

Sorry just noticed i'm not on page 1- so can you put me down for FET and OTD 15th March. Thankyou!! x


----------



## jvdb

I am so sorry for the bfn's this morning,giving you all big 

A massive congrats to the bfp's 
 to all xxx


----------



## fififi

nicp - short protocol is IVF but without down regulation 1st. You start on day 1 of cycle (ie day you get AF) instead of day 21. For me it proved a better option as on long protocol my body took too long after down-reg to let the stims do their job so didn't grow many follicles and they took ages to develop. It's not used as commonly as long protocol (LP) cos for most people LP is what works but if you have slow follicle growth and/or not big numbers then it is a good option. I found it quite scary to start with as there wasn't that 3 weeks from knowing you've phoned the clinic to prepare yourself a bit more mentally plus you don't know exactly what day you'll start the drugs as depends on when AF comes. However once you start it all goes very quickly and you normally have EC between 10 and 16 days later. Oh, you still take a down-regulation drug to keep your body in it's "switched off" mode folllowing AF so everything else is same except starting point.
Feeling for you as remember only too well how hard it was to tell friends/family sad news. Remember they care and will also be sad for you. You did all you could and there is no reason why you are not texting with a different version of events    

funnyskin - my AF was a couple of days early and from speaking to others doing SP it does seem that AF doesn't come on time that month just to add to the craziness/stress of whole thing!!! It doesn't matter though as once you start that cycle previous things like when AF started compared with last month are irrelevant. At my clinic they wanted me to have 2 AF before starting new IVF cycle but that meant I would have clashed with Xmas hence the delay until now but the consultant was tempted to let me just have the one bleed  until I said I didn't mind waiting until Jan/Feb. I took down reg drug from day 1 and started stims day 2. If you have any questions nearer time feel free to pm me as if I can say anything to help reassure someone else then I'd love to help

Wishing both of you lots of luck for your next cycle and l truly hope they have a positive outcome     - the change in how everything has gone for me this cycle compared with the one I did in September is huge and that's despite the fact my odds had lowered meanwhile due to age & amh levels


----------



## Smiles35

Fififi - thanks for that information.  Even though I am having ICSI, I still go through the IVF cycle with the d/r and stimms so maybe SP could be an option for me.  I did grow quite a few follicles but they didn't develop very well so I had to stay on the stimms longer than expected.  I will mention it when we get our next appointment.

Do you know how long you have to wait before starting next cycle?  Do they advise waiting at all??


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Ladies 
Please add me to the list I'm on 1st cycle of IUI and today on 2 will be tested 19th March   and thinking   

Sending lots of     to all the couples.

Please any advice on how to cope this next 2 weeks would be greatfull  

Kerry xxx


----------



## fififi

nicp - My clinic likes you to have at least 2 bleeds before next cycle not including the one you get immediately after IVF/ICSI cycle. At your review appointment they should say how soon they advise to go again.
Short protocol may be an option but if you had a fair few follies this time it might just be they up the dosage of stims you're on which will also get them growing a bit quicker.
Hope you get a review appointment soon and are able to start the new "better suited to you" protocol using all the good bits of this one with a few small tweaks so that you'll soon be smiling again  

Oh, just bit of extra information that may/may not be useful to you or someone else: I found my cycles were pretty messed up after IVF. I didn't get AF until 10 days after my OTD despite having tested negative, that AF was heavier than normal too. Then just 2 weeks later I got next AF - this time pretty normal flow just 12 days early. The next one was back to my 26/27 days cycle but again seemed heavier than normal. After that (so 3 months on) it was all normal again


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

How is everyone doing this afternoon?

Those with BFPs, is it sinking in yet?   tempted to do more tests?? Must be so exciting, yet scary.... 

Those with BFNs, how are you coping? If any of you want to PM me, pls feel free.... sometimes expressing what you feel helps, my prayers and thoughts with every single one of you!     

we have all been through it all at some point and it is so so hard to know that all that hormone madness and injections and pessaries and all those hopes were for nothing, I remember whenever I get a BFN my predominant emotion is ANGER ! Like HOW can this happen to me again!? I have never ever had a BFP, chance would be a fine thing!

Thanks for all the info thats already on here about next cycles and looking at the future, it goes to show you all are so strong and brave that you are already planning ahead,  I am so so pleased to be part of this group of amazing ladies.... I feel encouraged and stronger having read those, thank you

I still feel like a total yoyo,    I am so down and teary one hour and then manage to get back to normal for an hour, guess I just wont know till Thursday and have to live in this torture wether this is AF or not till then... hubby keeps telling me that I must stay positive, its not over till its over, but part of me feels I need to be prepared for the BFN


----------



## mrswebb1

Hi Ladies,

*Sparkly_Shoes & Funnyskin* - I'm so sorry to hear your news about the dreaded AF possibly paying you a visit - Bloody witch . I hope things become more positive for you both soon x

*Hilly35 & nicp35* -  Really devastated for you both. This is our first time as well and I can't imagine how you must be feeling - make sure you take some time for you and your partner/husband and get your strength back, ready for the next time. Hope to see you on here with a BFP at some point soon x

*Fififi & Faithope* - Wow!!  Amazing news on your 's!! Enjoy every minute of ecstasy and joy - you give us all hope that this bloody roller coaster can work! 

*Rani78* - I was in hospital last year with OHSS so I sympathise with you big time. Keep your fluids up, try and relax (yeah I know, not easy to do in hospital) and think  thoughts for your 2 embies x

Someone asked about timings for future cycles? My clinic recommended that I had at least 2 bleeds following my cycle being cancelled last year, and as already pointed out, the bleeds are not necessarily "regular" (not that mine are anyway!) I had to wait 3 months for my first bleed after our cycle was cancelled!

AFM - I just can't relax! I have had NO symptoms whatsoever which is really bugging me , even though the embryologist said that the embryos should be implanting either yesterday/today, I haven't felt any cramping or had any spotting or sore boobs. Is this normal? Fififi - you said you hadn't had any symptoms either?? For the whole 2 weeks? I'm going mental  and still got so long to go until OTD!

DH says it might be completely normal not to feel anything, and thinks it's too early, which only serves to frustrate me even more . I'm a very logical person and just need a list of what to expect and what is normal etc...which doesn't exist!!

 me keep my sanity please!!

Phew x


----------



## Maxine_86

Mrs Webb I'm sorry i can help you with your lack of symptoms other than to say everyone is different. Don't worry about it like you say, you've got a long way to go yet, plenty time for twinges and aches, it definitely doesn't mean its game over! I know relaxing is easier said than done but its the best thing you can do now. 

Ladies, I've just put my dates in to the FF calculator and it say's i can test on the 9th but my OTD is the 13th, the overwhelming urge to test on the 9th had taken over me! AAARRGH! get the   to Manchester and remove all pee sticks from the vicinity  Also, my back isn't half aching, boobs are huge, nips are itchy, night sweats at night, good signs or classic AF signs? All making me want to test either way! 


Hope Monday is being kind to you all xx


----------



## beans33

Hi, My testing date has been put back to the 10th as I had Pregnyl as luteal support and it's still in my system! Aaaaargh! Blood tests Thurs and Sat but they are only takin Sat as the one! Nightmare!

No real symptoms except a lump in my throat and a small nose bleed! Funnily enough I had this on my first success ivf so clutching at straws that this is my sign! Otherwise a few twinges low down and out of breath also probably related to my chest infection I had. 

Still thinking of those BFN's hope youre all ok xxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Afternoon ladies. Been to the clinic and had it confirmed that it's a BFN, which I obviously knew anyway. We can't start the next cycle until May, argh!! I want to start now!! We should get an appointment through to see a consultant at the end of March, April time to discuss treatment but the nurse thought they would start me on a higher dose of stimms from the beginning but it would be the long protocol again.

Thinking of all you ladies symptom spotting, I know it drives you insane but it seems everyone is different and so many women have symptoms really early and some have nothing at all until after day 14. Just try to stay positive and I have everything crossed for you all.   

*Maxine *- my advice would be not to test early. If you get a false BFN it's really hard not to be down and think the worse. The clinic know best so if they have set your OTD as the 13th then I would try to stick with that, but I can't really talk because I tested early but wished I hadn't straight away.

*All *- DH and I have been discussing acupuncture this afternoon and decided we will give it a go before the next cycle. Has anyone else on here had acupuncture and if so when would you recommend we start and the frequency, once a week, fortnightly etc?


----------



## beans33

Nicp, I had acupuncture for all my cycles and found it to be very helpful with blood flow, fsh levels etc. I didn't have it for this cycle as i got migraines which I couldn't get rid of but did have it after ET. Where do u live? Zita West has all the lists of acupuncturists which are good for ivf so worth ringing them or look at the website. Good luck and well done for being so positive after such a horrible day xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Hi ladies
  for all the BFN today    so so sorry xx

great exciting news for everyone who got BFP    well done!

ATM - went back to work today after a weeks 'holiday' . Mistake, been uncomfortable in my work trousers, cried a lot and stomach/back pains still. Came home early, took painkillers & laid on settee with me pj's on. Feel a bit better. Might have a lie down in a bit.


----------



## Smiles35

Beans - thanks for that, just looked on the Zita West website and found an affiliate just up the road from where I live!  I will give them a call tomorrow.  Did you start the acupuncture when you started the drugs or before?


----------



## jules-m

nicp35 - really sorry about your BFN.  i've had acupuncture this cycle with the London Acupuncture Clinic (Mihaela) which has been fab.  I'm not a fan, but I do believe its helped my cycle go well (so far!).  

Maxine - Where is this test date calculator that you mentioned ? 

My test date is Wednesday - god it can't come soon enough.  I NEED to know NOW!  I've agreed with DH that I can do a trial test on Tuesday night....I have to go into work on Wednesday morning for a big meeting so I need some time to get a grip of myself if its a BFN.  Please let it be a BFP  

Sending everyone else best wishes,  This is without doubt the hardest bit of IVF

Jules


----------



## Funnyskin

Thanks girls for your kind words, keep your chin up BFN's!!

Nicp - I had acupuncture once a week throughout my second cycle which didn't end with a BFP. I started before treatment and had a treatment the day before EC and the dat after ET.
I can't honestly say I felt any better for it, whether or not it does improve your chances, I don't know. I suppose everyone's different. If it helps you with stress levels then give it a go! My acupuncturist said it increases success and doesn't know why it's not essential alongside treatment but then I suppose she would say that wouldn't she!

Sparkly shoes - its so tough hon, especially having to wait until OTD to confirm your fears. It's Important to have a few days being miserable and let it all out and take time to work out your next step. Likewise, if you wanna chat on pm just drop me a line.
Xxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls, not been posting, as just a bit flat, I think it's the 2nd week that's the worst really!!!!
Great news for all the +  
So sorry for all the -  

I'm driving myself doolally again today, I need to get a bit of mojo back I think, the symtoms have die d down a bit today, not as crampy, but tired still, mind you I have done bigger all today apart from washing.

Read a bit of my Zita West book today, and she maintain s that us women have lost the art of convalescing, my husband may well disagree!  

He's been amazing, I have nt cooked anything for the last 10 days.


----------



## Maxine_86

Jules M - Its on fertility friends main page before you click community, on the left hand side.


----------



## coully69

nicp35, so sorry about your news. I have used acupuncture this time around (8th IVF). I started 3 weeks before cycle started and had one cycle per week all the way up to egg collection, 1 the day before EC one the night before or day of ET and staright after ET again. I think the earlier you start the better. I also had chinese herbs prescribed from the acupuncture clinic too (not sure of the outcome yet my OTD id Wednesday. Worth a try.
Sparkly Shoes - hope the bleeding stops and things improve for yo

Hilly - Im so sorry 

FiFi - Well done Enjoy those positive tests, you are the same as me in that you already have a little one, you say you had no symptoms which makes me feel a little more positive, how did this 2ww compare to your last BFP?

Faithhope -  Congratulations to you too
FunnySkin - Good lucj with everything and you may be luckier on your next cycle. x
Jules-m, goodluck for Wednesday, I am testing then too, although like you I am contemplating taking a wee sample tomorrow morning first thing and keeping it until the evening after work, I think its easier to digest the news either way overnight, lets face it we probably wouldne be sleeping Tuesday evening anyway lol
AFM- still no sore boobys    fretting over this as had them on my BFP  time. Have a few aches in ovary type area, almost like when you are stimulating, really hoping that is a good sign. 
To everyone else hope you are either enjoying your positive results or managing to survive the dreaded 2ww. 
Thanks
Coully


----------



## coully69

Hi nicp35, also the acupuncture is supposed to work ny improving blood supply to ovaries and uterus thru stims to improve lining and egg numbers/quality. Then before and after enbryo transfer again, it nourishes the lining, and relaxes the uterus to prevent cramping. I have to say I had 22 follicles with 22 embryos this time and never had quite that many before and these are the best blastocysts we have ever had as usually the are just early blasts on day 5 but this time they were expanded. Whether this is coincidence or not im not sure but even if this cycle doesnt work I am plaiing on doing it again. Hope you are ok.xxxxx


----------



## beans33

Nicp, it's costly but I needed to have acupuncture to lower my fsh as it was 17 so I went every week before I started my treatment. They like you to go every other week then weekly during cycle. It's very relaxing and it does I think increase you're chances and it's been proven too! Any advice you need pm me as I'm with Zita West clinic and we get lots of help with diet and nutrition too xx good luck.


----------



## Grace72

Just a quick   to nicpic and funnyskin. I had my BFN on Friday. Its gutting i know. I had my first coffee and a couple of glasses of wine so enjoy those at least. Its going to take some time . I'm going to review with my clinic but having a chat with the embryologist they are now blaming the quality of the eggs. I really dont think they have an answer but i may be doing some more investigations on my DNA etc to eliminate other issues for the next cycle. I hate to wait but from what i've read, we need to give our body a bit of a rest from the drugs. 2 months at least. Good luck in your journeys and may see you on the next one .

Grace x


----------



## Funnyskin

Hi Grace
I know what you mean about enjoying the banned substances, it was DP's birthday at weekend and we let rip for one day only! I know I'm starting third cycle straight but hey, one night can't hurt!
It sounds like you have a good clinic that are looking into what's going on specifically for you, which sounds great! 
Yes, have that break, it'll do your body and mind good! I only wish I could but have to get in on my third cycle before I turn 40 to get funded. So use the time wisely!
To be quite honest, I have learnt from this cycle that no matter what you do doesn't seem to make a difference, if it's to be it will be. 
Chin up hon, take it easy x x x


----------



## Smiles35

*Jules *- thanks! Keeping everything crossed for you that you get your BFP 

*Funnyskin *- I really hope it's 3rd time lucky for you. We only get 1 funded cycle  I will be keeping everything crossed for you 

*Rachel *- sorry to hear you are feeling down. The 2ww really does put a strain on your sanity but not long to go now....keep your chin up 

*Coully *- I think it's definitely worth a try and thanks for the information. I am going to give it a go, anything to help really. I really hope you get your BFP this time, I will be keeping everything crossed  

*Grace* - thanks for your support. I really hope you get some answers, your clinic sound very helpful! Even though I can have a drink now I don't even fancy it......I never thought I would hear myself saying that. We are out at the weekend for DH's birthday though so I will definitely be having a few glasses of wine then!! I have also got to wait 2 months before I start the 2nd cycle so it sounds like we will be going through that journey together again. Hopefully next time will be our time


----------



## Polar

Think I have hit the wall in the 2ww. Feeling fed up with it all today - tempted to test as whilst i get small symptoms - such as a headache, sometimes a bit of lightheadedness (is that a word?) and sometimes i think i feel a odd twinge or pinch. I just have a huge feeling that it's going to be BFN. Am I just over the optimistic bit and now in the home straight have been side swiped by pessimism.  As I put my symptoms down to the progesterone. I have however developed on/off headaches over the last few days which I didn't have last week, keeping myself hydrated so I know its not dehydration. 

Need to feel a bit more positive but think i've well and truely taken up residency down in the dumps.  Had so many symptoms and signs last week but now hardly anything, or rather nothing that I can say, yeap I'm still in with a chance. 

Sorry for a bit of a moan, but just feel fed up!


----------



## marie123

ladies.

Hilly really sorry to read your news   big hugs to the other bfn's too, look after yourselves ladies 

big congrats for those with bfp's   wishing you sticky beans 

 for everyone waitiing to test.
(sorry for lack of personals I lost track)

I wanted to ask I have had sharp stabbing pains behind my tummy button, anyone else had this ? is it a good / bad sign?


----------



## bubbles2608

Hi,
Is it ok to join this group.
I had my et today and test on 16th March.
I had two embryo's put back today, 1 with 6 cells and 1 with 5 cells, neither were good enough to freeze, so made the decision to put both back.
Just hope they are good enough to stick


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi, just wanted to say I feel the exactly the same as you, had et 24th feb, 2 embies on board, first wk of 2ww had lots of symptoms, cramps, pulling behind belly button, tiredness, sore boobs, now into second week just have headaches on and off! Dreading OTD this Friday, don't want to get a BFN!


----------



## [email protected]

Kk having quite odd dreams, last night I dreampt the hospital imlanted dog embryos the size of golf balls into me   

And we had fish n chips from the greasy chippy for us tea


----------



## Maxine_86

Marie I've had the same pulling pains in my belly buttons on and off for a few days last week but it seems to have eased now. I'm hoping its a good sign! All kinds of ache's in my groin today, not AF pains just ache's my mahoosive sore boobs! 

    thats all i can say!


----------



## Smiles35

I don't want to put a downer on things but I think a lot of the symptoms in the first week are due to the progesterone pessaries (for those taking them anyway).  I had very sore (.)(.), pulling in my uterus, pinching pains in my ovaries but then the symptoms wore off for me after day 6.  I did suffer with more headaches in the 2nd week and then AF pains started on Tuesday of the 2nd week and AF arrived on the Sunday day 11 (yesterday).  

I know I lost sight of what felt 'normal' but I do think the progesterone are the cause of most symptoms.


----------



## colly74

Hi, could i be added to the list please, Im having a medicated FET, ET due wed 7th March and OTD is 15th March.

Thank you
xx


----------



## coully69

Hi all,
Karen, really hope you get 5th time lucky like I did with my little girl.x
Hi Colly 74 Goodluck hope the 2ww goes quickly for you
Welcome Bubbles, goodluck to you and hope your wait goes by quickly too.
To all the other symptom analysers myself included, keep the faith and hold on for as long as you can. I am a seasoned pro at this now this being my 8th full IVF 2ww and you know what I have never changed and still find myself asking the same questions, worrying about the same things, squeezing my boobys every 10 mins and clocking every single twinge, pull etc. I honestly think every individual, every cycle and every pregnancy is different. Easy for me to say though when I am now sitting here worrying because my breasts are not sore this time and they were when I was pregnant with my daughter. Wishing every single one of us good vibes, positivity, and BFP's all round.xxxxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi Coully69
Just wanted to say good luck with this cycle, 8th time, wow! This is only my second attempt, and I'm finding the 2 ww a nightmare! Xx


----------



## coully69

Hi Ranscombe, thanks for the goodluck wish sending the same back to you too hun. You are right the 2ww is an absolute nightmare isnt it grrrrr.xxxxx


----------



## Smiles35

Ladies, just re-read my last post and realised how negative I sound, apologies please don't listen to me. Coully is right, everyone, each cycle etc is different. 

Stay positive anyway and I have everything crossed you all get the BFPs you deserve.   

Apologies again if I came across negative, I'm going to take myself off to bed now and hopefully wake up tomorrow feeling happier


----------



## marie123

Nicp sorry for your bfn hope you can get some sleep tonight  
Maxine its good to know others have the same I agree   
Coully good luck keeping the faith 8th time wow lots of babydust and   
Ranscome fx for second time lucky
[email protected] good luck with those pups    
 again everyone else


----------



## fififi

nicp - you've every right to be down. We'd all be more worried about you otherwise    . The last few days for you have been horrible and I for one am in total awe at how together you sound and are able to post at all. I know I coped far worse when got BFN and was unable to say anything to anyone for quite some time.

Think you were trying to reassure people that lots of the feelings are from the pessaries and having been your OTD buddy all through know how loopy we were after 1st week and were reading into any possible symptom (or lack of it) hope or despair. I totally agree that those pessaries really mess your body up and cause most of the things people think are AF coming.

Huge hugs to you and hoping you & DP/DH are able to cuddle up tonight and just moan about how sh*t life is and how unfair it is that there are so many pg ladies or people with babies who don't even seem bothered - and lie there knowing that you would be great parents and that hopefully you'll get that chance soon


----------



## tink29

Hi ladies, can I please be added to list? Had two embryos transferred today (day 3) one was 7 & one 6 cell. Test date is 23.3.12, which is longer than I've normally had to wait because I've to have three hcg shots this time. As if it isn't long enough to wait as it is! Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## rachel petch

Morning ladies,

Well I'm 8dp 5dt today. I ve taken the whole of the 2ww off and wish I bloody had nt, I'm soooooo bored!!!! Am I ever satisfied?.
I felt a bit sick this morning, but when I got up it subsided, I think I ve officially lost the plot completely.
I know it's the dreaded pessaries messing with my body.
Enough about me though, how are all of you guys.?
Nicp, I think u are quite amazing hun, you all are, this is for u my love  
Any body else testing at the weekend,? I'm praying it goes really fast for us!!!!. Hey, I ve just had a thought, I ll be so scared on Sunday morning, I won't wanna do the test  

Anyhow, enough of my ramblings, love to all you wonderful ladies!!!!!!! XxxxxRachxxxxxX


----------



## Nicho

Hope every 1 is keeping strong and positive 

I have 4 more sleeps to go and the closer it gets I am so bloody terrified of the outcome  

I test on Saturday Anx also my horrible period is due on the same day 

Praying so much for it to be good news ax this is my first and last cycle 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## rachel petch

Oh Nicho, I test on Sunday I do hope it s good news or us both, I'm losing the will to live at he mo, this week has been really hard and seem to be losing all positivity  
I need to pull myself together and maybe get out of the house today, as I ve not been out since Saturday! Xxxx


----------



## Nicho

The second week is deffo more tough 

I have been positive all the way through the cycle but this second week I feel like I have hit a brick wall 

I am trying not to sign spot as I keep telling myself it's to early anyway !!!!

I am debating some shopping as I need a bloody rocket up my butt lol

Really hope it's good news for us all testing this weekend xxx


----------



## rachel petch

Can you send that rocket to Darlington for me honey, I could defiantly use it, my **** is welded to this sofa, infant I think I ve morphed into the sofa!!!!!!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Nicho

Haha it can get u first give me more time to be a lazy sod xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning lovely ladies!

If there is a rocket around could you send it down to Bournemouth too!! I have got the 2ww off work ( because i work with  strong smelling chemicals & resins) so I have been lounging around doing bugger all! My mahoosive bean bag has been getting some serious action!!!!

I'm so sorry that the 2ww is taking it's toll on you all. If i could invent a time machine that could shoot forward the time i would happily share it all with you!!!

AFM I am still feeling very negative about my chances, but after reading some of your posts i'm beginning to think that maybe the cramping down low and on my right side is down to the bottie bullets!! Either that or it's self preservation - been let down too much on this journey!!

As a last thing i just wanted to share a text i got from a friend at work (who doesn't know our situation but i'm thinking she's guessed!) that made me feel better " I know you prob have loads of support from family & friends but just wanted to let you know i'm here and thinking of you, your a lovely person i hope everything works out ...... you deserve everything xx" 
Just remember ladies that this applies to each and every one of you that is going through this tough time.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Maxine_86

Good morning ladies! How are we all? other than a lazy bunch  Not than i can talk, say on the couch watching the Wright Stuff  

A bit TMI coming sorry! I've had a bit of brown spotting this morning with a small patch of red. Its stopped now, I'm 10pd2dt, is there a chance this could be implantation? I've got no period pains with it, just a bit of a sore back (which could be because I've done bugger all!)

xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

*nicp*, no hun you did not sound negative, its fine you're right - look at me, AF is in full vengeance mood now and I am laughing that few days ago I thought I was getting nausea and all those twinges...

*evie-bean,* I am still laughing reading your last post - bottie bullets?    and so nice of your friend to send you that text, its so lovely to know there are kind ppl in our lives...

I feel like I am now in a deep dump to be honest, infact I was so down when I woke up this morning that I told my DH we should talk about surrogacy again (we had discussed in the past and thought its lets not do that yet) - (we have 5 frosties still) and my AMH is low so I might not have many more eggs left and these 5 might be our last chance, and if my body wont play ball with fresh embryos, then what are the chances of it taking up any others??

I feel like I live this useless waste of space body that gets all the modern intervention annd assitance but just wants to be a stubborn mule and harass all the peace out of me!!  

sorry for being so low, to all who are still waiting, wish you all the very best....


----------



## Maxine_86

sparkly I'm so sorry you feel so low, i wish i knew some apt kind words to tell you but I'm not sure they would be of any help to you right now. Your body is not a useless waste of space, nature is just very very cruel.   for you. I hope you and your DH look after each other and the Dr's have some answers for you. 
xx


----------



## liza69

Morning ladies If the 2ww doesnt kill us the boredom will    My sister is on hols and asked me out for lunch, youv'e no idea how excited I got when she text...human contact !  I too have hit the 2nd week brick wall just feel as if I've got no chance as I feel quite normal


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi ladies, I'm 6dp5dt and I ache from laying around so much...... so so BORED!!  I'm on cyclogest morning and night and Crinone at night - oh the joys of both, lol!  I've got constant dull AF like pain but that's probably down to the Progesterone, have also gone off coffee (I usually love it), could that be the Progesterone too?  Starting to go a bit crazy now, my brain is total mush....

 to you all, this 2ww really sucks!


----------



## liza69

loopymoo your dead right your brain does go to mush my dh asked if I was talking polish last night as my words got all mixed up and my spelling seems to have gone to pot.  Im also on cylogest morn/eve and clexane in the evening as well.

Huge to all on this nightmare journey x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi again girls, I ve just got out of the shower and noticed on the pj s I'd taken off there was some brown with a bit of red on them, and when I wiped it was very faint pinky/brown, I'm really panicking that it's all over, I'm 8dp 5dt.
I ve rang the nurses at the hospital, they just said its really early and could be implantatiion bleeding, oh god I just wish my stupid body would just behave!

Maxine, I ve just read this has happened to you hunny, it's messing with my mind so much,I have no period pains at all, normally I'm in such pain!
Well I was going to pop into town for a bit of shopping, but I've put a clean pair of pj's on and a pant-liner so I can monitor the spotting! Knicker watching duties!!!!!


----------



## Maxine_86

I'm on knicker watch too Rachel but i wouldn't worry, it sounds just like implantation or at least thats what I'm hoping! I've had no AF pains either so i think its just our wee embies getting snug. Its bang on time so don't worry. Mine seems to have stopped now, just a tad yellowish on my pad. You've done the right thing, pi's on and relax  

xx


----------



## clarabell1973

Well ladies this is me live from Cape Town...had terrible cramping on the flight and still on and off now.....when i got here i used my digi test...2-3 weeks preg is claims...Ive just had my bloods taken and well I'm bricking it.......I'm still 2 days from OFT tho....fingers crossed xxx


----------



## jules-m

Maxine and Rachel - really hope it's implantation bleeding and settles down quickly. Feet up resting sounds great. Thinking of you and sending sticky vibes

Clara - glad you're safe in SA. Fingers crossed for your blood test results 

Jules


----------



## Meggy1981

Hello all

Mind if I join thread?

I have had my 1st Iui basting today, OTD 20th March.

Just wondering how to keep sain in the 2ww?

Meggy x


----------



## Nicho

I woke up feeling really positive but I now have pains that feel like period pains and the bad back to go with it  I am so scared that my stupid period is going to show its ugly face !!!! Has anyone felt this before xx


----------



## rachel petch

Just been to loo, no more brown on pad, but very light brown when I wipe, aw, god this is doing my head in!
I do hope it's implantation bleeding and my beauty blasts are getting snuggled in, I feel I know and love them already, and don't want to let them go.
I feel really choked, hubby has gone away with work this morning till tomorrow, I feel like I ve let everybody down, including my embies...... What a complete and utter failure!!!! All the time and patience that's been invested in this cycle, I just feel its been for nothing, I also feel I ve been braver this time too.

I'm really sorry girls, this is nt helping any of you, already going loopy on this emotional roller coaster!
Such a selfish post, sorryxxx


----------



## Nicho

Rach it could be implantation bleeding 🙏🙏🙏

I know what u mean as I am sure I am gonna start my period soon  

I totally understand about being a failure as we have the embryos with us it foes make it feel Like the pressure is on us !!! But I know that nobody who loves h would think that but it is hard not to think about it 

Let's just pray it all works out and we worried over nothing xxx


----------



## KD0604

To all us girls on knicker-watch patrol - rachel, maxine, and sorry to anyone I've missed, I'm right there with you !  We are all about the similar ET/OTD so this has to be implantation bleed, right?
     
No need to apologise for difficult posts, we are all in the same boat, and I for one want to scream the whole effin' place down - but as I'm at my desk trying to remain composed after another depressing visit to the loo- I fear I might attract some unwanted attention!!!
This sucks big time!
Love and hugs to all.........................                
KD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

KD Just tell them to Eff off! Lol xxx


----------



## clarabell1973

Its official...  my HCG came back at 323 on day 12 post FET....I am so happy xxx


----------



## Nicho

That's great news  good luck with ur pregnancy xxxx


----------



## jules-m

Yay congratulations Clara. Look after yourself now!!

To all the others struggling on 2ww, I really hope it's implantation bleeding not the dreaded af. I've no spotting but cramps a plenty. Hoping everyones embies snuggle in tight

Jules (off to the toilet for another knickers check !)


----------



## ottercops

wow excellent news clare....everyone but remain stong sending   and having a   or 2 or 3 or 4 for us all keep   otherwise we will go  if not already x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
I have been lurking on here for the past couple of days and now im plucking up the courage to post!!
Congrats to all you lovely ladies who have got their   .
Im normally on the northen ireland thread and im the only 1 to test this week!!
Im due to test on thursday which cant come quick enough at the min.
I have had constant cramps since e/t which was on the 24th and over the past couple of day there has been a pale colour when i wipe. Im now 11 days past transfer and i determind not to test early. I had 2 wee embies put back in 1 grade 2 6 cell and a grade 3 6 cell.
I had a cycle of ivf last year and i made it to 10 days past transfer and then i started to bleed.
My head is totally fried
  to all.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## KD0604

Welcome to the mad house Jillyhen!!!
Here's a big hug !    and some positive vibes   
Thursday's not too long away now - some of us are testing on Sunday and it's driving us bonkers! I'm cramping and have spotting too - hang on in there- we've got to believe that it's our time!!!!   
Take care
KD xxx


----------



## nylaboo

Hi girls.
I am also on knickerwatch as I am spotting and cramping.
Can't help but feeling a bit worried that it's the start of AF. But hoping it's implantation.
I am waiting for clinic to call me back.

To others with spotting, what colour is it and consistency? I know it's a bit TMI, but it's good to share and compare! 
Mine is light brown and mucusy. 

Really hoping we all get our BFPs. 
Big hugs everyone, Nx


----------



## rachel petch

Mine is just brown when I wipe, like just before af starts!!!!   it not gonna though, I'm a teary too, just wondering what awful things I have done to deserve this   I know it's not over but, I just feel it is.

Well done Clara, so very chuffed for you, now take care, and don't let your boss be a cow to you xxxxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

mine was brown and mucusy on saturday evening then became red on sunday morning very light spotting (I had my ET on 23rd) and then has been on and off but mainly red - but when its "ON" gosh it is just like AF - and I mean a good hour of regular "flow"... which is very worrying for me of course... 

read lots of stories where women who bleed after day 10 get BFNs because day 10 is too late for implantation bleeding but it could be one of the embies giving up and the case of "vanishing twin" - who knows what on earth is going on in theere!!!

clinic told me it could be a chemical pregnancy, it could be period, or just early pregnancy bleeding which is common apparently, she said not to panic, if it hasnt worked there isnt anything anyone can do, and that I must continue with the cyclogest and wait for the blood test on Thursday before reaching any conclusions.... 

part of me says, hold on to the hope and part of me says, prepare for the worse

Good luck to all you ladies who are testing this week...hang in there...praying for us all !!!  

Welcome Jillyhen - you test same day as me!! I have 2 grade a embies and I am hoping its not all over .... 

I hope the nasty with that is AF stays well away from you all for 9 months!! and I hope she isnt visiting me either... 

and of course, WHOOP WHOOP Clarabell, keep smiling and keep positive, your babies need their mummy to be happy and healthy!!!


----------



## Maxine_86

Mine was just brown mixed with my pessarie nastiness with a fresh red patch, just like i had a small cut somewhere. Its stopped now, its just a wee bit brown when i wipe. Just a bit yellow on the bad.   its implantation as I'm 10dp2dt so i should/could be, i know i want it  to stop thats for sure. 

Hope all other ladies are remaining sane!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks for your welcome girlies
Mine is like light brown when wiping just like when af is ending. 
For the past hour cramps have started again and i feel a bit shakey and nausous. I couldnt eat lunch but polished off a bag of american hard gums!! Im also a bit light headed also.. 
Im fed up knicker checking every time i get a twinge..
Im just hoping ladies that we are all having implantation bleeding..  
Jillyhen


----------



## coully69

Hi all, think i need an intervention, my OTD is tomorrow, my clinic ask you to test late 16 days past EC. Any way today I am 15 days past ec and i feel like I am going to test right now, I havent been for a wee for 3 hours, nor have I drank since 12.30 this afternoon, do you think this will be ok as most people wpuld have had their OTD yesterday. aaarrgh im scared not sure if i am doing the right thing but wont sleep due to anxiety tonight so just want it over.    Help


----------



## Katrina K

coully69 I am on the exact same boat as you!!! I have been so good till about now, hav'nt tested once in the last couple of days and am on day 15..toms morn at 7.30 is my test and I just told hubby to get a hpt!!!! this is my 2nd FET and I feel as though it's too good to be true so I'm going to test.

I think if you wanted to test 3 hours should be ok??!! Not sure..I know many people test on 10day past et and they get positives.  I hav'nt had any bleeding or spotting but that could due to the progestrons...I can't take the wait anymore and to think it's just one more sleep.

Do you have any symptons?


----------



## Nicho

I had my ET on 29-2-12 what day do u think implanting should of happens as I have had no sign other than period pains


----------



## rachel petch

Droit coolly, we need some goodness on ere petal !!!!!!!


----------



## coully69

Nicho, did you have a 3 or 5 day embryo transfer, if it was a 3 day transfer then implanation prob occured 3-4 days after your transfer or 1-2 days after a 5 day transfer i think. Itt takes a couple of days from start to finish to implant fully though and start to secrete HCG, the first detection of HCG in a woman was 6.4 days after ovulation and the most common being 7.1, something like that anyway (ovulation being ec).
Katrina K- I am going to do it as I am now 10 days past a 5 day transfer so that should be more than enough time. just waiting for my hubby to get here. The only symptoms I have if you can call them that is a swollen tummy (feels like ovaries may be filling up again almost like a few days befor eegg collection, had a few stabbing pains if I move too quickly too but other than that I feel very normal. Hurry home hubby, i should know in the next 15mins, my heart is gonna explode.
If it is negative I will retest with first morning urine tomorrow but sure the results should be accurate by now. Im keeping my wee in as I type and the adrenaline is going crazy, hate this bit as I want to know but also dont. Very intense.xxxxx


----------



## nylaboo

I think spotting has stopped now. But still a little crampy. 

Maxine I am also 10dp2dt.

Ladies lets try and keep sane together! PMA all the way! AF stay away! 

Nx


----------



## rachel petch

Nyhlaboo, let's try and stay sane eh?..
Coully, good luck my love xxx


----------



## Nicho

Thanks coully )

I am praying it's good news for u xxx


----------



## jules-m

Coully - my otd is tomorrow which is 9 days after a 5dt (excluding my et day even though et was at 9.30 am). I'm doing a trial test tonight so I'm sure you'll be fine. 

Let us know we could do with some good news!!!

Jules


----------



## nylaboo

Coully, Katrina good luck, got everything crossed for those BFPs! 
Xxx


----------



## Nicho

Good luck jules I do hope it's positive xxxx


----------



## Maxine_86

Naylorboo - PMA being sent your way  Lets hope to god AF is well away! 

Best of luck Coully & Jules!


----------



## nylaboo

.... And Jules! Xx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Nicho - I had my ET the same day as you and no symptoms either other than AF type pains and maybe TMI but some stretchy yellowy discharge.  When is your OTD?  I do apologise if you've already mentioned it!  I'm thinking that I may do a test on Saturday which will make me 10dp 5dt......


----------



## Katrina K

I just did the hpt and I'm suppose to test toms morn..I'm shattered!! Called doc and she said it is most likely I'm not but should still go in


----------



## simi0100

To JJ2011, Polar, Tribyjones and Nylaboo - we are all testing on the 10th - thanks for messaging me!  Heres praying to us and all the others testing this month.     

Simi x


----------



## Nicho

Hi loopy moo

My consultant told me I could test 2 weeks a day after EC and that is Saturday  I couldn't wait any longer. 

I have also had that discharge ewww not today thou !!

Wonder what it is ? Are u gonna test Saturday xxx


----------



## coully69

OMG   I am over the moon. xxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Yeay for u so pleased, we need a bit of good news today, you ve really lifted me Coully xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicho

Wow that was quick  enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## Maxine_86

Congratulations! So it does work! I was starting to doubt the whole process!  

xxx


----------



## hope5

congrats Coully u have given me hope too


----------



## coully69

Ladies, i hope this is a positive message for everyone to confirm that even when you fail and fail again feeling like its never gonna work, it does. Goodluck  to all of you. I will keep checking on here and helping any way I can>x


----------



## Katrina K

Congrats Coully!


----------



## LoopyMoo

Big Congrats Coully     

Nicho - I had a FET and out clinic likes us to test on day 18 (embryonic age) but I know that other clinics say you can test earlier.  I think I'm gonna test on Saturday that is if I make it that far, AF has always started between day 8 and 10....


----------



## Madi

Hi, my otd is Friday 9th march and I have had ivf. It would be lovely to talk to people testing the same day. Thanks


----------



## LoopyMoo

oops ment to say "between 8 and 10 days after transfer"


----------



## Vicki 5

Hi, can you add me to the list too please IVF ET date 24th Feb 2012. OTD 9th March 
Many Thanks 
Vicki 5


----------



## liza69

Massive congratulations coully, enjoy every minute you deserve it


----------



## jvdb

Yay a  I had loads of pages to read and very nearly skipped to the last page to find out! Congrats Coully!! Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Congrats Coully.
What a busy thread..
Jillyhen


----------



## nylaboo

Coully, huge congrats Hun. 

My bleeding returned, red and a bit heavier. But then next time I went it was only there a little bit when I wiped. Still got cramping. So I just don't know.


----------



## jules-m

Katrina - I'm so sorry. Hope you are doing ok

Coully - yay. That's fantastic, congratulations. 

I'm sitting here nervously awaiting dh return so I can do our trial test. Please, please, please be a bfp!!!!


Everyone who is suffering from spotting I really hope AF stays away and it is just your embies tucking in tight. 

Baby dust to everyone

Jules


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi everyone
Congratulations Coully, wow so pleased for you!
My OTD is 9th March as well Madi, have been waiting so long for Friday to come, but now don't want to test incase our dreams are all over. I have had headaches on and off all day, but no other symptoms this week, how have you been coping with the 2ww? Xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
This 2 ww would drive you barmy..
I didnt get this far last time so dont know what i should be expecting..  
Jillyhen


----------



## simi0100

Coully congratulations - take it easy and enjoy it! The BPFs give us all so much hope!

Nylaboo - Hope its implantation bleeding - praying that they stick!  We are testing the same day and as yet only been getting a bit of cramping but nothing else!  

Simi


----------



## jules-m

I can't believe it - I got a BFP......will retest tomorrow on my OTD to double check & will get myself to the clinic for a blood test to confirm ASAP.

So, so happy.  We're both in total shock  

Jules


----------



## simi0100

Jules-m CONGRATS!!  So happy for your BFP!  Wishing you the very best!!! Hope the BFPs keep coming!!!

Such great news and has completely lifted me !

Simi


----------



## rachel petch

Jules well done my lovely xxxx


----------



## Nicho

Madi 
My test is Saturday so only a day apart good luck 
Have u had any signs x

Loopy moo
Whatever my text says Saturday will be the final one so I don't see know reason why you can't test Saturday as my clinic surely wouldn't let me test if they knew I would get the wrong result xxx


----------



## [email protected]

katrina -    dont give up till tomorrows test hun xx

coully - Yay BFP - your my inspiration!!

Kx


----------



## jules-m

My official OTD & its still BFP!!  Digi says "Pregnant 2-3 weeks".  Woo hooo.  Off for my blood test.

Back later to do some personals

Jules


----------



## ottercops

jules and coully wow congratulations bet your over the moon....enjoy xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning  ladies,

Congrats on your bfp, jules.

When is the actual best time to test? I've been waking up at 3 or 4 in the morning. Wud this time be ok?

Jillyhen x


----------



## ottercops

jillyhen i always though it is the 1st wee in the morning so if you up at 3 or 4 and having a wee go for it xx


----------



## coully69

Thanks so much to everyone for the congrats and Jule m looks like we are the same dates, let me know how your bloods go.

Jilly hen, I think 3-4am would be fine, I did one this morning at that time just make sure its 4 hours since you had a wee. Good luck.

Hope everyone else is ok, its not over uneil the OTD, look at me no symptoms and I got my BFP. Any questions let me know. Just remember it will happen for all of you, look at me it was my 5th full cycle the first time then my 3rd the second time so it does happen. 

AFM already nervously awaiting the viability scan (dont like the name of it). Thinking positive though.xxxxxxx`


----------



## ottercops

what a morning ive had already   since ET ive had twisting pains in my left side and lower back put this down to med....after reading about all you knicker watchers  ive been on watch myself for what i dont know but it gave me something to do  anyway i woke this morning to no pain and my knickers had sticky thick discharge not white but dont know what colour as my knickers were purple haha...sorry to much info i know but hat is dignity so im thinking could it be implantation ?? i am 5dp 3dt i think i had et on friday...(donor egg so pain not off ec)...anyone eles had anything like this...i also feel so fresh and awake today.........anyway my friend popped in she is a training midwife and started having a fit that i was drinking raspberry tea  going on about how this is a good way of starting labour so after google and lots of swearing i was so annoyed after getting a list of everything eles not to do raspberry  wasnt on it....anyway we found out it is raspberry leaf tea!!! so we phoned twinings up haha and straight ways told us they dont use raspberry leaf in any of their teas...she had been asked a few times...what a relief anyway i looked at my other teas...yet unopened and some do have the leaf in....this may be an ole wifes tale but just thought Id share with you all xxx   to us all xx


----------



## Nicho

Big congrats to u both with BFP  hope you have alovely pregnancy cx

Asfm - I have the period pains symptoms back and I am certain my period is gonna show it's ugly face


----------



## ottercops

nicho be positive sending you   xx


----------



## Nicho

Thanks  I really am trying to but I can't stop thinking about it arghhhhh


----------



## jules-m

Nico
Hang in there. I had no symptoms but lots of af cramps - I was in tears on the sofa on mon night they were so bad. Apparently af cramps are very similar to early pregnancy cramps


Got everything crossed for everyone. Praying for lots of bfps. 

Coully - congrats to you too. Im already fretting about blood test results and a scan. Do you have a date for yours? 

Jules


----------



## jvdb

Jules congrats on your 

Ottercops. I'm the same as you! 5dp3dt and monday morning and this morning I had icky stuff when I wiped, I know some was the horrible pessary but there was a spot of pink in there too. I had cramps in my stomach last night,was super tired all day and had a sore head,so really  its implantation


----------



## Nicho

Thanks jules that does give me hope 

What day transfere did u have put back and is this your first time xxx


----------



## ottercops

jvdb...noticed you test the 16th mines the 15th i cant blame the pessarys ive never had a leakage  yet my hungry body taking the lot  let me know how you get on sending you lots of  and   for us all xx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Nicho - I feel the same, the AF type pains are there almost all of the time, no spotting or any other symptoms, this is doing my head in!  Talked over when to test with DH last night, he's not keen on testing earlier than our OTD but I think I may do a test Sunday morning (I go back to work then).  

Me and DH are going out for lunch and some shopping to try and take my mind off it all for a while.  I'll let you know later if it worked, lol!

Have a good day ladies


----------



## wozzi

tested early today and had a FAINT POSITIVE!!!!! so exciting!!!!


----------



## ottercops

wozzi you naughty woman haha congratulations x


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning girls,

I've a confession also!! I'm due to test tomoro woke this morning at 3 with awful pains so out came the tesco own hpt.
To me at 1st it was negative as it went straight to the 2nd window when I checked again 30mins later there is a faint line now in the 1st. 

So worried now!! Have a cb plus one from the clinic to do tomorrow.

Jillyhen


----------



## rachel petch

Morning ladies
Still spotting, heavier, still brown,back hurts, no af pains, vv hot still. I'm so confused, I do think it's all over, and I'm 9dp 5dt with 2 perfect blasts!
I'm back in my pj's on the sofa, still on a lighter note though, I'm picking up a baby ****zu puppy later on, he s been rescued from a horrible puppy farmer


----------



## hope5

Morning 

Congrats Jules       really does help me believe that it does work 

Wozzi great news      

To everyone else sending       &     

test day this day week for me and I'm still doubtfull it has worked but doing my best to stay positive  xx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning Ladies!

Jules & Coully huge congrats - so happy for you!!!!   

Wozzi you naughty girl!!!    Congratulations!!!

Katrina i'm so sorry hun hope your taking care of yourself   

  all the girls with spotting that it's your implant bleeds.

Rach- try and stay positive hun. If it's not red spotting and you don't have any af pains thats good. It's not over yet!!!! How cute a ****zu pup, good on you for saving him, those evil puppy farmers need shooting!!! My big black hairy "baby" has loved me being at home she spends all her time sleeping next to my feet!!!

Jilly hen- i really hope that this is it for you- keeping everything crossed!!

Otter we have the same otd! I'm having FET, sorry can't remember what tx you are having? 

AFM still no real symptoms- just a bit of cramping low down and generally feeling like my tummy is a bit tight. Also have had creamy discharge (sorry tmi    ) for a few days now. Generally not sure how i'm feeling positive one min, convinced it hasn't worked the next grrrrrrrr i'm doing my head in!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Sez100

Well ladies I have been AWOL for 2 days, theres pages to catch up on so will have a read in a bit!

Jules and Coully and Wozzi - Congratulations on BFP    

Just a quick me post i'm afraid.....Well i have got to 8dp5dp with hardly any symptoms apart from the odd niggle. No sore (.)(.), cramps, spotting...nothing!  I did have a very bad headache on monday!
As it was my birthday on Monday I decided i couldn't go any longer with out knowing something!    I did a sainsburys hpt and got a very faint line, VERY naughty of me as only 6dp5dt.  Not convinced I did anther one yesterday morning and line was a little darker so this morning I did a digi clear blue test and got    1 to 2 weeks,        Can't believe it!


----------



## memebaby

Hi

please could you add me to the list. Had iui and due to test on 19th March.

Its good to see so many postives. My heart aches for those who got bfn 

Susan


----------



## Jillyhen

Sez you are a naughty girl

Wozzi you have the same oft as me. Can I please be added to the list?

I still can't stop looking at the test can't bring myself to say that I could be pregnant! 

So tempted to do the cb hubby would kill me tho.

Jillyhen x


----------



## mrswebb1

This thread keeps on growing doesn't it?! There's so much to catch up on!

*Coully, Jules & Clara* - congratulations on your s!! Wishing you very sticky thoughts and happy pregnancies  Coully - you give everyone hope x

*Jillyhen* - how are you doing?  that things stay positive for you when you test tomorrow x

 Hello to all the newbies - welcome to the craziness!!

*Rachel Petch* - keeping everything crossed for you . Lovely news about picking up your ****zu puppy, that will help take your mind off things. We have 2 dogs and I have threatened my husband with a new dog every 9 months if we are not lucky enough to be able to have kids!!!   

*Hope5* - FET following OHSS, same as me! Your test date is 2 days before mine, but I know completely how frustrated you feel...try and keep  

*Colly74* - hope your FET went well today. You're test date is 1 day before mine - keeping everything crossed for you x

Sorry to anyone I've missed, it's getting so busy on here!

AFM - I can't help thinking that my test date is quite a distance from our FET?? Our embryos were thawed on 27/02/12, FET on 02/03/12, but test date not until 16/03/12 - so OTD dead on 2 weeks post ET. I'm now 5dp5dt (early blastocysts) so are there any specific rules about when to test or not to test? Considering I didn't have the HCG shot as no EC, this will not falsely affect things, and it seems that others in similar positions to me have a much shorter gap between FET and OTD... ! This 2ww is already driving me crazy and if I can test sooner then it might ease some of the pressure! Someone mentionned a test date calculator

I hope AF stays away for those who are on knicker-watch ! Stay positive lovely ladies and have a wonderful Wednesday xxx


----------



## Nicho

Loopy moo - it's doing my head in I am confinced I am gonna come on ;(

Still got af pains that happen just before it shows 

Are u gonna try and work your Dh to do ur test Saturday 

Enjoy your lunch xxxx


----------



## Katrina K

Thanks Evi..

So I had my blood works done this morn, doc called to say it's a very faint positive with level 9?  Which is very LOW!  I have to go back for more blood works on Monday...because this is FET it could take longer to show results.

Has this happened to anyone else?

Also I would highly reccommend to STAY well away from hpt as they can give false readings.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
How are we all??
We are all naughty girlies testing early   , someone will call the   ..
Aw Rachel, im sure your wee pup in gorgeous, what are you calling it.
Jillyhen x


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Afternoon Ladies.....

Just a quickie as I am on my lunch break sorry went AWL last few days its not very supportive of me..... just couldn't agree more with some of your comments about what a pants week it has been , I'm not sure if its the weather, or the drugs or just the not knowing but I'm been crying on and off since sunday and just can't snap out of this negative frame of mind  I don't have any symptoms not that I would really expect them as only 5dp 3dt but as none of my other embies made it to day 5 I feel why should the one they put back   Right must try to get back on track and stop feeling sorry for myself..... with more PMA big   and lots of   girls I had no idea I was going to get myself into such a hole also why I thought not coming on here would help I've missed you all.... xxx

*Rachel Petch* Big  hope you feel better soon, enjoy your puppy later 

*Nicho* hope you feel better soon sending you over some  as well I can't believe how the time is dragging when you go away on a 2 week Holiday it never lasts this long!! 

*Mrs Webb* - I'm such in agreement with you on the collection of puppy / dog front... we currently have an 18month border collier however I have threaten if this doesn't work we shall get another  hope all is going well with your 2ww?

*Wozzi, Jillyhen* careful someone will send round the testing   congrats and I hope they stay 

Wow look how busy you have been whilst I've not been here big  to all those with BFP *Jules, colluy, , Sez * - all help to restore faith that this process does work, congrats again and enjoy xxxx

Sorry to all those I've missed but good luck and  in these mind driving crazy 2weeks back to work now, but will try to catch up later on

love, luck and  to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

Keep coming back to this thread to read about all you lucky ladies with BFPs, it puts a smile on my face knowing that there is happiness and hope amongst our crazy march group!!

Coully, Jules, Sez100 *and any I have missed in the last day* BIG CONGRATULATIONS !! Well done, so so so happy to hear that.... big hugs and hoping you all have a happy healthy pregnancy and your dream babies in 2012!!!

I have one more sleep before the official OTD, but have done another test this morning and got a  BFN, again....     so I am preparing for the worse. AF still being a total ***** constantly reminding me that my precious embies have been unceremoniously chucked out.... to all those who are BFNs please keep hope and faith and strength, its very hard, but we will have our turn!!! All those lovely deserving ladies who got BFPs continue to give the us all  hope!!!!


----------



## rachel petch

Jilly, we're gonna call him Rufus!!!!  
Mrs Webb, I also threaten that too!


----------



## [email protected]

sorry for the me post but I've been      all morning. I had a little accident this morning when I was going up the stairs to get a shower before work and I fell     . I was ok not hurt and I landed on my bottom, just really worried I could've harmed my embryos (if they are still with me) as it was a jolt. My DH told me not to worry, that my    is well padded (cheeky man!) and that made me smile. Just cant stop worrying...

Kx


----------



## Rani78

Still in hospital with severe OHSS but it's all worth it because I got a BFP!!  

Apparently if you develop OHSS in the later stages of the Process, it's a BFP sign.

Wishing everybody lots of baby dust and embryo sticking power!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw [email protected] hope you are ok..   
Rachel what a great name for a dog, im sure he is adorable..
Aw sparkly shoes  for the morning   
Rani, congrats on your bfp, hope you feel better soon. When do you think you will get home

Jillyhen


----------



## Nicho

Hope every 1 is ok 

I have just got hpt out and was so tempted to pee on it arghhh

But resisted as I knew I wouldn't believe the result !!

I have also been in touch with my consultant asking if I could test a bit early 
She basically said I could get a false negative so that answers that !!!

Still having period pains and I am certain the ugly thing is gonna show very soon xcxx


----------



## jules-m

Rani - congratulations, great to hear your news. hope the OHSS wears off soon & you get to go home

Jules


----------



## jvdb

I am not going to help anyone wanting to poas early  but,I've been looking at american forums and they get beta ( pregnancy blood test) at around 10dp3dt. So the majority of them start poas 6dp3dt!!! And they get results  They do a test at 5dp3dt to get a negative and then test everyday after with most positive results being on 8dp3dt. 

Suppose I'm trying to say I'm really tempted to test early now! I was thinking sunday?! O lordy get the


----------



## Jillyhen

Ooh naughty jvdb,
I only tested this morning as i had been having bad cramps etc..
I learnt my lesson last year and i vowed never to do it again, and then again i only tested early then as i had started to bleed.
It will totally fry your head.
Jillyhen


----------



## nylaboo

Sorry for the me post but just wanted to let you know that its BFN for me as AF has now arrived with full force.
So devastated I always get my hopes up too much. And it's not just me and my wonderful hubby, I feel like I am letting all our family and friends down too.

I truly hope that all you amazing ladies waiting to test get your BFPs.
Nx


----------



## justwishing

Hi All

Been watching for a few days BUSY thread. I am 3dp5dt so thought i'd join in.

*nylaboo * - so sorry that AF has arrived  

*jvdb* - did you test? I think i may test early but only by a few days but only as i have plans on my OTD and dont want to be on a downer if i just find out and its a BFN

*Rani78 * - congrats on your  Hope you recover quickly from your OHSS i had it last cycle and it was evil

*Maxine* - where you up to? We were talking previously!

There are lots of other names here and I'd love to start chatting to you all - hope your 2ww are going OK!

I've been cramping/ nauseaus since day before ET which i think was the cyclogest. Cramps laid off until yesterday afternoon and last night i had pre af type cramps/ back ache and today is the same. It just feels really heavy down there. I have PCOS and my normal AF symptoms are horrendous as my cycles are 3 months+. So none of these symptoms seem as bad as AF.

Also - not been sleeping well (vivid dreams, peeing, cant get back to sleep!).

Has anyone got back mood swings? Mine are i feel like i could go crazy today!!

Sx


----------



## Maxine_86

So sorry Nylaboo  . Your not letting anyone down love, i feel a bit like that but then just remember that they are your family who love you very much. 

AFM - Still spotting ,now followed with AF pains. I have a feeling she'll be here in full force by tomorrow.    I'm done clinging to false hope. 

Hang on in there TWW'ers! 
xx


----------



## jvdb

Nylaboo.  So sorry for your bfn  do not feel like you are letting anyone else down,that's  not fair to do to yourself. Its hard enough to deal with, without adding guilt. I hope you and your dh will be ok 

Maxine. Hang in there,its not over til its over  

Jillyhen. He would kill me if I did,but this wait really sends ya cuckoo!! 

S1mmy. I'm the same at night times!! But have to say I am feeling happier than I have in a long time,dh is confused as he was getting used to my mood swings and now I'm being lovely again and I think he's scared 

Rachelpetch. Is that after rufus hound? Roof roof roof!! Celeb juice? 

I've no symptoms at all today,unless I count my sore and huge (.Y.).


----------



## liza69

Sorry nylaboo, Maxine is right its absolutely not your fault and failure doesnt come into it.  Its extremely brave to enter into this process in the first place ! We are all brave women on a mission.  Your time will come xx

Oh Maxine your having such a crap day!  I wish I could make it better for you.  Sadly I can't but I'll stay mucho positive for you   

Congrats rani x


----------



## rachel petch

Jvdb, Rufus is not after Rufus Hound, as he s already been named, but I think it s cool anyhow. Roof, Roof,Roof!!!!!!! Lol x
Stil brown stuff coming out of me, I'm just coping, and trying to stay positive, but I think it's my body getting me prepared or a negative test result !!!!!!  
9dp5dt today, who knows what the future holds for us!!! 
Looking forward to cuddles off my new fur baby Rufus later xxxx


----------



## justwishing

jvdb - we test on the same day! Seems SOO long away!!


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

So sorry nylaboo    just to echo the others it's in no way your fault and I completely agree with Liza just to enter this whole process is such a brave step for all, hoping you have the support you need at home xxxx

Arh Rachel enjoy your cuddles with your new fur baby.... Hope brown stuff goes away!

Maxine hope things improve for u  

Rani78   on your bfp hope you recover soon xx


----------



## Peace50

Can you add me please? 19 march and I've gone thru icsi


----------



## jvdb

S1mmy. It already feels like I've waited 2 weeks and its only been 5 days! I've no idea how I'm going to  distract myself until then 

Rachel. Have you got Rufus home yet? Hope your feeling  better


----------



## Nicho

Nylaboo I am so sorry 

I can almost feel my period will be showing soon so I can understand how u feel !!!

U haven't let any 1 down and no 1 who loved u would even think that xxxx


----------



## coully69

Big hugs to you Nylaboo. I know how you are feeling but its amazing how quicky you can turn things around when you get a new plan. Your dream will come true, if not next time then the time after that.

Karen-You poor thing falling over, I bet you feel awful but I honestly think you will have done no damage at all, embryos are made of tough stuff and once they implant they implant. Im sure you will be absolutely fine. I have heard stories of people slipping over on ice etc and still getting bfp's. Hope you are ok.
To everyone else, I hope your spotting turns out positive. and good luck to everyone else in the 2ww.xxxxxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys could I join you I had my et (fet) yesterday and I'm currently on the dreaded 2ww although I think my 2ww my otd is 19/03/12 it seems forever away, hope you guys can keep me sane! Haha x


----------



## rachel petch

Rufus is home jvdb, he looks so lost, but I'm sure he ll be fine in a couple of days, he s a little underweight, but got lots of lovely tit bits for him xxx
I do hope all you girlies are holding up, the brown stuff is still there, but lighter, no pains or cramping, so I feel a little brighter at the minute. I am having lots of cuddles with my new fur baby tho. And have a day on the sofa booked in for tomorrow.... Just perfect!!! I am easily pleased!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Emmib

Pinkcat - please add me to listing.... ICSI otd 21/03


----------



## simi0100

Nylaboo so sorry. Big  .  I think us women are so brave with everything we go through in this whole process...


----------



## silentlywishing

pinkcat add me to- fet otd 19/03/12


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Hi,please can you add me to the list et was 29th feb & otd is 14th march
Thanx and good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Sorry forgot to say it was a fet xx


----------



## Tamrobbo

Well after a very sleepless night and lots of things that pointed to the good thing. I tested this morning at 7dp3dt and it was a  
Its not particularly dark but a definate and defined second line. Nervous and excited at the same time xx


----------



## jules-m

Congratulations TamRobo, so so pleased for you!!!  I still can't believe my BFP, so enjoy the feelings over the next few days.

Welcome to the 2ww madhouse Nat&Mill and SilentlyWishing.  hope everything goes well for you

Rachel - hope Rufus had a good first night in his new home & that things are better for you today.  Everything crossed for you hun.

NylaBoo - I'm so so sorry, I know it must be incredibly hard but you are not useless & no one will ever think that about you.  You're an amazing woman to go through all of this in search of your dream.  Please try to get some rest & good luck with your next step on this tortuous journey

Jules


----------



## rachel petch

Cheers julesm,
Rufus had a peaceful night, still has nt eaten, but taking him to the vets today. I'm still spotting brown, still light, no cramps or pains, but one step closer to test date I suppose.
It's so very confusing.
Congratulations, Tamrobbo on your BFP,brilliant news hunny!!!
Welcome to all the newbies. Xxxx


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Thanx jules  m for the nice welcome good luck to you and hope everyone's dreams come true.

To those out there with no symptoms I  only had sore boobs when had ivf 3 years ago and thought it hadnt worked but my beautiful little girl was born.So never loose hope until you get that result.


----------



## jvdb

Tamrobbo. Congrats on your   although you need the   sent round! And you've tempted me more to  poas 

Rachel. Aw the poor thing,have you tried him with some milk to line his stomach? Good luck at the vets.


----------



## BlinkButton

*Pinkcat can you put me on with OTD 17th March please

nat&mill - I was just starting to feel worried I haven't felt any symptoms at all apart from boobs so heartening to read you had none either and BFP 

Rachel - I collected my fur baby (cat) from battersea dogs home a few months ago and she spent the first few weeks having diarrhoea and sitting in the once spot - she's now my little ginger companion and keeps coming to meow at me and play with her little green fish on a stick - I don't know what the 2ww would be like without her! hope you have a lovely day with Rufus today and he helps take your mind off analysing your symptoms. what kind of breed is he?

Congrats Tomrobbo  *


----------



## BlinkButton

ooops!! sorry didn't mean all the bold writing!!


----------



## ottercops

tam cant believe you tested so early   well done your only a day before me for testing...no no im not going to still got 7 days left omg 7 days arghhh


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning ladies Rachel hope rufus is settling in Congrats tamrobbo, you are a naughty girl  
Have been awake since 130am couldnt sleep.
So after 1 clearblue digital test saying 1-2 weeks pregnant, origin's & the other have 2 lines i thick and the other faint i think its a definite








We are still in shock.
Jillyhen x


----------



## Tamrobbo

I know im very naughty but it was the signs, the tingling boobies and yesterday in the wallpaper shop I got a terrible wave of nausea (get it very bad) the back ache and headaches. I dont get symptoms b4 an af so thought it had to be!! Also I tested on monday to make sure the trigger shot was out of my system. 
Thanks everyone and     for  those still waiting for their bfp xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

I was the exact same,
I walked by subway on monday and i thot i had to go and be sick.
My (.)(.) are still aching..
Jillyhen


----------



## Maxine_86

I tell you what, all you early testers are making me want to run to the bathroom and test right now!! MASSIVE congratulations! to Tamrobbo & Jillyhen! 


Maybe I'll test tomorrow.........we'll see. I woke up last night with the most painful throbbing boobs ever roasting hot too. I want to test now! AAARRRgghhh! must restrain 5 days to go! 

xxx


----------



## beans33

Jillyhen and tamrobbo congratulations brilliant news xxxx

Good luck those testing today! 

I'm so frustrated as had Pregnyl as luteal support which stopped Sun but I can't test at all except for bloods tonight and then I can't get the result as I've got to have another blood test Sat! Aaaargh! I have sore boobs, no pains except a little twinge in my back and sides. I just can't remember how I felt 3 years ago! I actually feel really good so hoping this is a good sign. 

Maxine, Im roasting hot too! Hoping that's good!

Have a good day xx


----------



## jvdb

Jilllyhen. I just texted dh to tell him about your  and he says congrats!  oh I'm soooooo happy for you!!!  

Oh otterrcops don't you test too! I'll not be able to resist then! 

Oh flip maxine you to? Ah I can't cope! Someone get the 
Xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw jvdb, thanks petal
I will get the    on you lot!!  

Jillyhen


----------



## liza69

Morning ladies hope everyone is having a good day so far !

Congratulations jilly on your bfp  

All this unofficial testing is not doing my blood pressure any good but my dh will not go for it so the 13thit is.

Maxine you sound much better today


----------



## Nicho

I just poas and got BFP omg !!!!!!

My OTD is not until Saturday but I have rang my consultant and she said that it will 100% be positive as isn't this stage I won't get a false positive. 

But I will now be poas tomorrow and Saturday to get it straight in my own head xxx


----------



## BlinkButton

fantastic Nicho well done!!!


----------



## Nicho

Congrats jillyhen it's do hard to believe 

Thanks blink button xxxx


----------



## Maxine_86

Hey Congratulations Nicho!  

Ladies, i don't want to put you off your breakfast TMI coming up................I keep passing small brown clots this morning ?! has anyone else had this? Ive had no pain with it? 



xxxxx


----------



## liza69

Conratulations Nicho, good luck with your pregnancy


----------



## BlinkButton

Maxine - don't know what to suggest about that, but keep calm and carry on waiting - seems unlike AF to have that, so don't worry too much   seems like anything can happen and turn BFP


----------



## liza69

Maxine thats probably what all your pain and cramping was yesterday but certainly doesn't seem to be AF !


----------



## Maxine_86

No thats what i thought, none of it seems like AF and in my heart of hearts i feel quite calm, excited almost? Just got to ride it out i guess  

You ladies have been the only thing that has got me through the last few days   can't thank you and this site enough! 

Have a nice day, I'm off to my nanna's for some home cooked grub and TLC xxx


----------



## hope5

Hi ladies congrats to everyone with   .... you all must be so excited  

I'm going to go and buy a test today .....just in case !!!!   OTD not untill 14th but dont think i can last that long!!

Not feeling that positive about things though!

Have a good day girls.....I'm going shopping  

Hope xx


----------



## Tamrobbo

Hope5, My OTD is the 14th march. Roll on when I can call the clinic and let them know xx


----------



## hope5

OMG Tamrobbo just re-read d posts congrats !!!! What day transfer had u ?


----------



## jules-m

Congratulations Jillyhen and Nicho. Great news 

Keep those bfps coming!!

Got my blood results and am officially 4 wks pregnant.

Jules


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
What a busy thread..
Congrats to all the newly pregnant ladies, hope you all have a great pregnancy.
Do any of you have a metallic taste in your mouth?? I cant drink tea etc..
Tam, some clinic advise you not to test early i know mine said no... I have rang them this morning and the scan is booked..
Maxine, i have had pains,cramps brown spotting right thru my 2 ww.. Hang in there   
Brown spotting is still there ..
Jillyhen xx
Jules your message came thru when i was posting mine.. Congrats xx


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Congratulations Jules m on your pregnancy that's great news and congratulations to all you getting bfps today,you must all be in shock but soooo excited


----------



## justwishing

Morning All

Jillyhen, Nicho - congrats on the BFP

I had another night of bad cramps last night and boobs are getting more tender everyday!! i'm getting so excited i just want to poas!!

Hope your all well

Sx


----------



## justwishing

And congrats to you to Jules!!  x


----------



## colly74

Hi girls

Can i join, i had 2 blast transfered yesterday, OTD is 16th.
xxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Binkbutton.. Rufus is a ****zu...adorable and quite a distraction
Well check you lot out........ Early testers.com!  
Congratulations all of you.
Maxine your symptom are similar to mine, my love, and Jilly you have brought me a bit of peace with your 2ww symptoms and you are preggers!!
Maxine I know what u mean about feeling excited, I feel that too. Don't u dare poas early, your test date is near mine is nt it? Xxxx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Congrats Jillyhen and Nicho   

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all managing to stay sane!  I keep getting the urge to do a test.....


----------



## ottercops

whhhoooohh some big congratulations to jilly and nic  

ive had a bad day brown discharge this morning then had red when i wiped  this turned to deep red when i went to the toilet later  but ive not had any on my knickers so not heavy and i have had no blood since 11am the clinic said this can be normal and just increase my pessary intake   and bed rest ive been having cramps since day 1 these stoped 2 days ago but this morning i nearly doubled over as i thought someone had stuck a knife in me this has now gone...problem is i am due back to word tomorrow and dont want to call in sick..ive never had a sick day in the 4yrs with them i know i need to look after myself but feel like im letting them down by not going but also letting myself and my little cells down by going i feel so pulled   
anyone eles had similar    for us all xx


----------



## ottercops

should say i am 6dp 3dt friday the 2nd and i had 1 grade 1 8cell put back x


----------



## jules-m

Ottercops,
I'm sorry you're having such a stressful day, but if the clinic say bed-rest, bed-rest it needs to be.  I know you feel guilty, but this is one time when you have to put yourself first - I'm currently at home having called in sick, I was just too tired this morning. feel really guiltly, but this is the chance of a lifetime so I'm being selfish.  Please do the same!!  Really hoping that you get lots and lots of rest and that the spotting eases off.

Rachel - glad Rufus is settling in well.  Having a puppy is such a great distraction.  Our little cairn puppy is running around like a nutter - cute apart from when she starts chewing the chairs.  Hope the spotting settles down, not long to OTD.

take care

Jules


----------



## Maxine_86

My OTD is 13th. Bugger it I'm getting some tests on the way home  

Which are the best? I've already got a first response but these clearblue digi ones seem to be doing the trick! 

The FF calculator says I can test tomorrow, that'll do for me  

Xxx


----------



## jules-m

Maxine, I used the first response ones until my official OTD when I used a digi one.  The first response ones are a bit more forgiving if your levels are low - you can get a very faint line, rather than "not pregnant".  Good luck......have everything crossed for you

Jules


----------



## Tamrobbo

Hope5 I had a 3 day transfer with a grade 1, 12 cell embryo. xx


----------



## Maxine_86

Thanks Jules, I was thinking that. I'll test with that on Sat 1st and see what happens from there. Bought some digi ones as they were on offer, they'll come in handy at some point I'm sure


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes

The official OTD results are BFN 

 devastasted that lost two precious embies and our first ivf attempt that was looking so promising turned out to be a failure... feel so useless and somehow feel this is my fault.... sorry for being so miserable

big hugs to all with BFNs,     feel free to PM if you feel like talking we are in the same boat!

those with BFPS hug congrats, you all deserve it so much, try to relax and stay positive.. good luck to all waiting     i truly truly hope it is your turn! 

I am waiting for 5 pm so I can go home and disappear in a duvet for a few days


----------



## rachel petch

It's seems the trend is to test early, well I'm not going to, I dare nt.....as they say ignorance is bliss. The spotting seems to be rather non now so that's good, so I feel I a little more positive!  I'm just praying that they ve stuck and it's not my useless body playing tricks on me once again! Xxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Awww sparkly so sorry Hun xxxxx


----------



## ottercops

sparkly my thoughts are with you..on my 1st atempt the treatment was cancelled 24hrs before EC gutted i was.....now round 2 using donor eggs and still not any easier...but i am stronger.
get under on that sofa watch some true movies loads of choc and lots of tears ...as tomorrow is another day xxxx


----------



## liza69

Sorry sparkly, the duvet sounds like the best place to be.  Crack open the wine and eat whatever you please.  Be good to yourself   x


----------



## bubbles2608

So sorry sparkly shoes. X x


----------



## BlinkButton

sorry to hear that Sparkly, its devastating after going through so much. the journey isn't over. for now, tears and looking after yourself will get you through.


----------



## jvdb

Big  to you sparklyshoes look after yourself. I 2nd the wine and chocolate!!xxx


----------



## hilly35

Sparkly my heart goes out to you as I know what you are going through. When I got my BFN on Monday I was racked with just pure heart wrenching grief. Its so devastating. One thing I did do was to give my head a rest was to go to the cinema. It just gave me a mental breather for a few hours as I was so sad from crying. Its Thursday now and I am beginning to feel more normal again and the positivity which I never thought I would get back is slowly (ever so slowly) starting to come back. You definitely need head under the duvet time though. My thoughts are with you (and I know what you mean about the useless comment - I said the same thing to my DH and he told me it was harder for him to hear me say that than the BFN - so please dint be hard on yourself)  

Good luck to all the other ladies on the 2 .


----------



## Nicho

Sparkly shoes I really do feel for u 

Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Nicho

Does anybody know why I have to carry on with the pessaries for another 12 weeks once you are pregnant !!

My doctor didn't really know the answer so I am confused xxx


----------



## LoopyMoo

So sorry for your BFN SparklyShoes - It's just so not fair, after everything we go through, to get a BFN!  I always start planning a weekend away after a BFN, gives me something to focus on and something to look forward to, oh and also have a nice large glass of wine


----------



## doodleBear

Big hugs Sparkly Shoes- look after yourself hun x

Does anyone know how long it takes for the trigger shot to get out of your system. I took it at 1.30am on the 23rd Feb (2 weeks ago today), im sure it would be gone by now


----------



## Nicho

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/673-The-IVF-Two-Week-Wait-(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test

Doodle bear have a look at this site xxx

/links


----------



## doodleBear

Thanks Nicho- i should think that shots gone then  .


----------



## Nicho

Your would deffo be gone 

U had the same day EC as me and I was told by my consultant it would be by now xxx


----------



## Evie-Bean

So sorry to hear about your BFN Sparkly - I completley understand about your feelings of letting everyone down. I have done this on both my previous failed cycles and no matter what people say you can't shake that feeling. But I promise you things do get better, although you never really forget, you just learn to cope with it better and soon you will be ready to take your next step whatever that may be. In the meantime take care of yourself and try not to be too hard on yourself the treatment has been hard enough on you already!! 

 everybody else, there's so many of us now it's hard to keep up!! I hope everybody is get through this horrible 2ww in their own unique way!!!

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's    so pleased for you all!!!

I think we are going to need a     intervention for all those early testers!!! It's becoming contagious!!!

AFM 1 week down another to go, hate to wish my time away, but i really want it to fly by!! Don't have any real symptoms except slightly tingly (o)(o) and a sort of tight feeling low down and the odd sharp pain in my right side. I think i'm only really noticing because i'm so aware of everything my body does at the mo   My 1st goal is to get to Sun, which is when it was over last time and then Tues which is when it was over the first time. Little steps and all that!!

Hope everyone has a lovely evening 

Evie xxxx


----------



## doodleBear

Awww Nicho thanks hun, thats reassuring to know


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey ladies
Sparly so sorry to hear about your bfn..    to you and dh.. Take it easy pet, my 1st cycle was a bfn and i thot i had knocked the stuffing out of myself..
Take time to grieve and start again..
Jillyhen xx


----------



## simi0100

Sparkly Shoes so sorry for your BFN - praying next time will be your time...

To Tomrobbo, Jillyhen, Nicho and Jules-m - Congrats on the BFPs - really happy to read about these and gives us all hope!

I am so tempted to test as my test day is only saturday but i dont think DH would be happy if i did - he really wants me to wait till saturday!  I am now officially 9dp5dt!!  This week has really dragged for me...i am getting really impatient and feel like i am starting to lose all the positive vibes i had at the time of ET - but trying to remember seeing the scan as it was happening to keep my spirits up!

Simi x


----------



## [email protected]

sparkly -    sory to hear your news hun

well today after yesterday fiascos I feel reletively normal    apart from mild af cramping and sore boobs (which I'm ptting down to the pessaries). DH birthday tomorrow so it would be a lovely present if I get to wednesday and its a BFP

Kx


----------



## LoopyMoo

I'm not sure why ladies but any pma that I had before now has gone out the window completely!!  I'm sitting here in tears as I just want all this to be over one way or another    Sorry for the negativity just need to share or I think I may explode!!!


----------



## doodleBear

Must be a second week syndrome- loads of us have been really up and down this week


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Loopymoo,
  hun, hang in  there, we all know what you are going thru.. 
Wont be long till you test.. The whole process is a head fry ivd had loads of ups and downs over the past few weeks and im sure there will be more.
Get that    back
Jillyhen x


----------



## Leah66

Great to see so many   on here!.  

I had a 3dt on Monday so I'm only a couple of days into the   
I'm not feeling any different at the minute just bloated and a little constipated ( sorry tmi )   
but that is probably down to the delightful pessaries!!!

Overall I'm not going to  yet, I'm just keeping busy but I can imagine by next week I'll be getting a little impatient!

 for us all on here    


My OTD is 19th March.. Seems such a long time of!


----------



## mrswebb1

Evening ladies, hope everyone's managing to stay sane?!

*Sparkly_Shoes* - So sorry  There are no words, only thoughts and prayers for you. Oh, and I agree with LoopyMoo, a glass of wine or two will help no end xx

*Rachel Petch* - Glad Rufus is settling in - Puppy milk and raw mince-meat helped our 2 pups to start eating when we got them home (yuck - but it works!!) Nice to hear that you're feeling a bit more positive today  x

*jvdb, colly74 & s1mmy85* - Our dates are exactly the same - 16/03 OTD!!  I am SOOOOOO tempted to test early, but DH really doesn't want to, and part of me wants to wait until the "proper / official" test date - scared I guess?! It still seems so far away, and I know next week will go even slower than this week! We need to help keep each other on the straight and narrow !

*ottercops* - Try and stay positive hun . I've read so many stories of bleeds that have gone on to BFPs, it is not over at all. Your OTD is also the same as jvdb, colly74 & s1mmy85 - stay strong with us and think happy thoughts. My advice to you would be to definitely take the time off work - remember your priorities here. It is much mpore important that you stay stress free and relaxed, and your work have to support you. If you havent had a day off in 4 years then they will surely understand that you need one now!

*Tamrobbo, Jillyhen, Nicho* - Many congratulations on your BFPs!! Enjoy every minute, and here's wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies 

*Nicho* - As I undertood it from my clinic, you continue to take the pessaries to help strengthen the lining of the womb during the first 12 weeks, and to help provide the key nutrients through the blood supply in the womb for the foetus. Yucky though they are, they do serve a purpose! Just a word of advice, a friend who got BFP through IVF got thrush regularly in 1st 12 weeks using pessaries through front passage, and has recommended I use back passage if I get a BFP...

 *BlinkButton, nat&mill, silentlywishing, Emmib* and anyone else I've missed - Welcome to the madhouse!!

I agree with you *liza69* - all this early testing is maing me want to POAS! Definitely need the POAS Police 

AFM - nothing exciting to report really. Feeling a bit more positive today, even though still not really experiencing any "symptoms" - especially reading the other BFPs on here that didnt have any symptoms and still resulted in BFP, it gives me hope! Need to keep the POAS  pressure on me though, as could definitely test early!!

Stay relaxed and think sticky thoughts xx


----------



## jvdb

Oh dear. My 1st day out of the house today and I sort of accidentally tripped,fell or was pushed into a chemist!   So I am now the proud owner of hpt's after swearing I would not have them in the house to tempt me! Shoved them down the back of the bed so I won't hear them calling me! 
I will not poas! I will not poas!  I will not poas!!!


----------



## [email protected]

of course jvdb    ... shall I sent the poas   round       

Kx


----------



## hope5

Oh Dear jvdb how strange the same thing happened to me today!! Very Strange   

But after being out all day when I logged on and read the posts I have put them away too!!!

Sparkly Shoes so sorry I've been through it 5 times and its a B***H but it does get easier,deffo get d wine and choc xx

AFM- really think   is going to show her face.....it's just so like previous times except soz in advance for TMI but my pee very bright yellow colour !!? anyone had this ?? But what makes me think its all over is soz TMI again but the lumps from pessaries when I wipe   are tiny bit pink and this happened me before the    arrived last time  

At this stage i'll really just love to know  


Hope xx


----------



## liza69

Evening ladies Im feeling abit down today.  Cant explain it, I've got really sore boobs, taste metal in my mouth and have slight cramps but worried this is all due to trigger shot and Im heading for a bfn.  I test on the 13th so have only got 5 days to go but Im scunnered


----------



## Emmib

Hope - I don't know what vitamins you are using, but know that mine are making my pee luminous right from the start of tx.  Big hugs x


----------



## jvdb

Hope. Haha! I wonder how that happened 
The same thing happened to me yesterday morning and monday morning (pink spot) but I was told its implantation. Also this morning I had yellow cm when I wiped,have you had that? I think these are good signs though. 

We will be strong and not use them nasty sticks!

[email protected] Have the  on standby


----------



## [email protected]

yep my pee is susually luminous first wee of the day too after my vits


----------



## mrswebb1

Stay strong *liza69* - all the signs you're talking of sound positive to me! Its not over yet...sending you lots of      

Uh oh *jvdb* - POAS  alert! Are you going to test early??!! Noooooo, don't do it!

My pee is always bright orange/green/yellow when takin vitamins....


----------



## silentlywishing

haha glad i'm not the only one with funky luminous wee wee, defo the vitamins!!

jvb you made me chuckle with your falling into a chemists haha i thought my will power was bad! i'm really staying clear of those darn hpts this time my otd is 19th march....i 'may/might/probablies will test on mothers day (18th).

my other half's mother is a bit of a spooky n she messaged him today asking if i was ok? he is a total none believer so his response was maybe she is a bit psycho (he means psychic-thinks he's funny   ) we havent told anyone this time not because we dont want them knowing just cant be bothered with feeling like i have to report my every move to 50 different people-having to tell every single person i wasnt pregnant and all the details of what was said ect last time was a flipping nightmare sooooo just getting on with things in our own way this time x


----------



## hope5

Thanx jvdb,Karen & Emmib u have put my mind some what at ease .... I'll put it down to d fact that I usually don't scrutinise my pee or toilet paper  but in d 2ww anything is possible I suppose !!  

liza69 those sound like very good symptoms....u often hear of people with metal taste in their mouth!!    

Thanx mrswebb thats def d wee sorted ha ha  

silentlywishing we are now part of the LPC (luminous pee club)  

Hope xx


----------



## silentlywishing

hahaha what a fabulous group to be part of   my fella says it looks like lime cordial! 

hope everyones taking time to relax spreading masses of pma     to all you lovely ladies lets hope we're part of the sticky bean brigade!! x


----------



## Emmib

Silently wishing - nice! Will have to swap my intake to pink squash now.... x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Can i join the LPB please, mine looks like limeade!!!!  

Just a quick question, does anyone know roughly when implantation is supposed to occur ( i had 2 day FET)? xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Ooh you are a bunch of naught girlies   
Im gonna ring the    on you..  
liza i dont want to raise up your hopes hun, ive had that all week...
Wheni was using the pregnacare conception my pee was bright yellow.. Kinda freaked me out at times..
SO now that im on the pregnacare plus god know what colour it would be..
To the ladies who have recently got their bfp's do any of you have cramps in your side??
Jillyhen x


----------



## Emmib

Evie bean, does this help?

3dp3dt;
1dp5dt;
Normal human embryos hatch and implant 5 - 7 days after fertilization.


----------



## Nicho

Mrswebb thanks that is really helpful 

Liza try and stay positive as I had the same symptoms And got a BFP so stay strong xxx


----------



## jules-m

I'm in the luminous pee club too. Nice 

Jillyhen - yes lots of side and front cramps. Similar to af which stresses me out quite regularly. 

I can't say anything re early testing as I did it. Wishing everyone all the best

Jules


----------



## Jillyhen

Jules
Im feeling very strange..
Do you have the metallic taste in your mouth??
Liza as the girls say, get your   flowing, ice had loads of symptoms this time
Jillyhen


----------



## nat&amp;mill

So sorry sparkly shoes  take each day as it comes and it will get better,just give yourself time xxx


----------



## Nicho

Jukes are u still having af like pains !!!
I got up before and got a shooting pain in my side 

Is this normal with a BFP xx


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Evening ladies, sorry for the lack of personals tonight but just off to bed and thought I'd try to catch up with how everyone is doing, however in just one day so much has happened   on all the bfp.  To all those struggling this week....

I did simple at the number of us who have accidentally  found ourselves in chemists today purchasing hpt only to hide them once we got home  

Sending out love, luck and tons of  to all you brave wonderful ladies out there going through this hope to have a bit more time to catch up over the weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Nicho
I had the same earlier.. DIdnt know what to expect 
Jillyhen x


----------



## rachel petch

It s game over girls, heavy bleeding tonigh with bad af pains, devastated yet again! Sorry going to bed xxxx


----------



## Nicho

Jilly hen
I so hope it's just the little embryo settling down xxx


----------



## Kerry C

Rachel 
Orr Hun sending hugs    x x


----------



## Nicho

Rach I feel absolutely devastated for u  

There is not much I can say to make u feel any different other than I am thinking of u xxxx


----------



## simi0100

OMG Ive had to go through about 3-4 pages since i checked in at lunchtime - so much going on! 

Rachel so sorry hope everything goes ok - put your feet up and rest    Praying its implantation  

Can I join this pee club too  ?!!  Ive been on the vitamins too!

Simi x


----------



## hope5

So sorry Rachel     xx


----------



## Maxine_86

And its a BFN for me too, heavy period with heavy cramps this evening, confirmed what I already knew. Upset but determind not to be beaten but I have to say, how some of you ladies have done this time and time again I'll never know. You are amazing, truly brave and made of stone. Me, I'm done in, maybe I'm a wimp but we've decided to try naturally. I don't know if we'll have much luck with my low AMH but we'll have fun trying  

Thank you so so much for all your support, I am so gratefull to you all and wish you all the best of luck. 

And for all the other BFN'ers, we'll get there! Xx


----------



## Leah66

Oh Maxine  so sorry

It's takes a brave lady to attempt this treatment and an even braver one to overcome the results we don't want to see. You are far from a wimp lady!. And your OTD isn't till 13th    

It's great that you are going to try naturally, good luck and enjoy it!. I miss trying!


----------



## beans33

Maxine and Rachel - I'm so sorry to both of you. It's so heart breaking, I struggle to find the words but we all on here know how it feels. I think the cruellest part of this situation is the AF it's so final. Big big hugs to both of you xx I think we all go through I kind of grieving process which is individual to us and hope you can find peace and move to the next stage whatever that is. 

I have held it together for the 2 ww but had an emotional meltdown in the car last night with lots of tears! I missed my blood test as an admin error meant I hadn't paid before I went and they told me I couldn't go. I was so tired after a 2 day Reiki course and a long drive to London for bloods so I came home and sobbed. I haven't got an official test date and can't do pee sticks as had Pregnyl for LSupport so looks like Mon which is 2 weeks from ET so log to wait.

Good luck for those testing today xxx


----------



## Meggy1981

Morning all,

Kerry C - I too am at Jessops Acu on 2nd Iui attempt (1st cancelled as over stim), my OTD is 20th! How are u getting on?


----------



## Tamrobbo

To Rachel and Maxine xx


----------



## nat&amp;mill

So sorry maxine and rachel keep strong and I am thinking of you,sending you big  hugs 
xxxx


----------



## jvdb

Rachel and Maxine. I'm so sorry 4 you both,big big  to you. Mother nature is a right b*tch  I hope you and you dh's can come out of this stronger, look after yourselves now,your body and mind have been through so much so take time to recover 
I really hate seeing bfn's and with such wonderful people,its just so unfair


----------



## coully69

Rachael and Maxine I'm so sorry to hear your news, when you are feeling better your determination will take over again, you will get your babies, you really will. Take care of yourselves.lots of love to you both.xxxxx


----------



## coully69

Nichols, jules m yes it is normal to have those sharp pains I have been having them too, it's ligaments stretching bcoz of the hcg, nothing to worry about. Take care.xxxxxxx


----------



## KD0604

Oh Maxine am sorry to hear your news big big big big hugs for you too    , I'm in the same boat along with you, Kim and Rach      devastated it's not our time yet! 
Interested to read you are going to try naturally, if you haven't already done so, I really recommend reading, Julia Indichova's "Inconceivable". It details her journey to conceive against all the odds (FSH levels were 42) and nobody would treat her (based in US) and so she listened to her body changed her diet and engaged in some body-mind stuff. Not a magic bullet and I was a bit sceptical but I've read it over the last couple of nights and it's given me lots of hope that it's not over - if we can trust our bodies as much as we trust medical science we might just about get there? It's available on Amazon and she has a website called fertile heart, which is worth a peek!  First reaction might be its all a bit mumbo jumbo but it's definitely food for thought and seemed to quell my anger for a bit and give me a little ray of hope!
With lots of love kd xxxxxxxxxx

Ps many congratulations to you wonderful clever ladies with your BFPs ! Delighted for you !


----------



## coully69

Kd0604 and Maxine, just read your posts too. So very sorry to hear your news. I agree that a positive mind and body approach can help a lot, it's the thing that got me my NGO this time and last time after many many IVF failures. You can also get self hypnosis CDs mp3s to listen too which I used this time. Google it. It's really relaxing and worked for me.xxxxxxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Gutted got BFN this morning, today is my OTD, no sign of af yet, is it def all over? 
Congratulations to all the ladies who got their BFP, good to know there is hope for next time xx


----------



## rachel petch

Thank for all your support girls!
I certainly don't hold out any hope as I passed a big clot down the loo this morning, the pains and the bleeding have been relentless overnight !
I have continued the pessaries but I'm so utterly devastated as u all can imagine. I feel so worn out, even though I been off work for nearly 3 weeks!!! I feel like I ve been holding my breath for 2 weeks, and now I ve exhaled, i m falling to pieces, crumbling! 
Xxxxx


----------



## BlinkButton

so sorry to hear your news  Rachel, Maxine and Kd.        

I laid awake for hours last night worrying I haven't had any symptoms, can't feel anything, so am torturing myself the embies died already. I've been trying not to think the worst, but something bad happened at EC that I can't stop thinking of. while we were waiting for me to go in for EC, my partner suddenly looked at me and said "oh &*%$" and asked me when did we last have sex? Sorry if this is TMI, but with the stress of all this, plus work being full on, and he'd been a bit withdrawn leading up to this (still getting over the failure of last time) then we hadn't had sex in at least 3 weeks, maybe more. he said he hadn't ejaculated since then (sorry folks - TMI I know but can't think of any other way of saying this).    So basically he hadn't prepared, and it was a big shock. and the results then showed. last time he had top swimmers, this time, not many and poor motility. He had to give 2nd sample, which was better but then they recommended ICSI. Whats keeping me up is, if they were that bad, then surely even the ones they picked would likely be a bit old and weak?? I'm trying really hard to be mature about this and not lose it, but I'm so disappointed, and he was also having quite a few drinks with friends after work etc in the weeks leading up. I'm making him sound really uncaring, he's not but I think he was in denial and had false sense of security because previous tests so good. I don't know how I can stop thinking it hasn't worked and that if it doesn't, I won't be able to help thinking that he might have let us down.   

sorry ladies for big old whinge all about me, just needed to get this off my chest . we have had a talk and he's sorry and will be more engaged and prepared next time, but I am getting ready for a big disappointment again and its unbearable. PT on 16th (by FF calculator) or 17th (clinic) - so ages to go!! send me some hope please girls so i don't fry my head or lie awake for another week!!! If I had some symptoms I would be happy!


----------



## ottercops

rachael maxine kd sorry if ive missed anyone ..my thoughts are with you   xxxx

im on day 2 of a sh*%y time after some blood yesterday i had non last night felt a bit positive that it could be implantation and treated myself to chocolate   anyway phoned in sick(prev thread i wasnt going to) and my manager was so blunt and said see you monday not takecare or anything....so today i poas i know i know to early and all that but i thought if i see a negitive then at least i can get the emotion out of my sytem what am i thinking?? so yes it was negitive but i am ok with that as its only 6 1/2 days since ET but im bleeding AGAIN  arrrggghh not in my knickers sorry only when i wipe   and its not everytime..but i now have cramp and` scared to go to the loo . Can one of you lovely girls send me some happy vibes and stories to read whilst im having a good  on the sofa....sorry for the negitive vibes ...just had to write whats non my mind no one seems to understand all this except you lot.
clinic has advised i use an extra pessary?? what will this do apart from make me pump more   xxx


----------



## daisha

Hello so sorry don't know what to write or what to say as i feel so low this morning led in bed and sobbed didn't want to get up and use the toilet just in case my period had arrived. I would'nt even let my hubby comfort me as i felt so helpless just didn't feel like speaking, moving or anything. The cramps in my tummy continue to feel like period pains. Rachel i too have been away from work for the last 3 weeks and i feel so exhausted ..... 

I really pray that we are all ok and one day get our babies...  much love and light Daisha xxxx


----------



## Nicho

Maxine really sorry  take care of yourself xxx


----------



## jules-m

Rachel, Maxine, Kim and KD - I'm so so sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time. I wish there was something I could say or do that would make it better. Thinking of you all and sending lots of hugs. Take care of yourselves now and get lots of rest. 

Ranscombe - so sorry for your bfn. Sending you hugs   

Coully - thankyou that's really reassuring. 

Ottercops and blinkbutton - sending you lots of positive sticky vibes

Afm - sitting in the clinic waiting for my follow up blood test. Apparently the levels need to double in 48 hours

Take care everyone

Jules


----------



## daisha

So sorry to all of you i wish i could write something that would make you feel better.

Sending much love and light to you all xxx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hugs to those trying to come to terms with BFN's      

Blinkbutton - I'm with you on the feeling a bit miffed about DH's antics!  My DH is an eternal optimist and just thinks that this will work because it's all out of our hands and science will prevail but I feel very differently about that.  He's a really caring man but sees no reason to stop drinking or biking for 70 miles in one session.  I'm so hurt by this as I've made so many sacrifices along the way and he's not done much at all......   

I think it's nearly all over for me too, as I woke up this morning with a very familiar AF is on it's way feeling, different to the other cramps I've been having.  This is torture, I still have 4 days until OTD, arghhhh!!!


----------



## jvdb

sorry to put another down comment on the thread but I don't know where else to turn! Dh would kill me if I told him and nobody else knows we're doing this. I've been really positive up until now   I just poas 7dp3dt and it is a very definite bfn. Could someone please tell me if its too early and it can change?? I feel so down and stupid for getting my hopes up!


----------



## liza69

Maxine and rachel Im sooo sorry for your dreams being over this time but never give up hope !


----------



## daisha

I am unsure as to whether or not it is too early ?? i too am on day 8 following embryo transfer and am convinced my period is about start any minute.... i pray that your ok!!  i am too scared to take a test as i dont feel strong enough to know the outcome. really wish i could be more of help all i can do is send you lots of love and light .
Daisha xxx


----------



## Nicho

Try not to worry I also was confined I was coming on my period until I got a bfp  bug I fo know if I test early you can get a bfn due to not enough hcg in ur blood do don't give up just yet xxxx


----------



## clarabell1973

hi ladies i am so sorry to hear of the BFN and also thrilled for all of the BFP...hugs to you all xxx

My official test day was yesterday and i received my HCG bloods back
838

they were 323 on the 12th day post FET

We are so happy

love Clare and the frosties xxxx


----------



## Tamrobbo

Congrats Clarabell   
I did another test this morning and the line is twice as datk as yesterdays so we are now a little more relaxed. Im only 3+4 so hoping that means its a strong one xx


----------



## ottercops

JV what have we done   other than upset our selves of course its to bloody early to test 4 us....got to stop   are selves up i did a test too today just to hurt myself why lets stay as strong as we can xxx


----------



## BlinkButton

JVDB - I think its much too early - don't despair. Implantation should be finishing around about now, and then the HCG starts to be secreted and should be increasing till its testable around day 11. I read this on a chart on another site and it has consoled me, so hang on!!

Loopymoo - thanks for sharing that with me, I felt ashamed and guilty even posting that, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Sounds like your partner good and loving as well, but they think they're just in the support role. I think having ICSI has brought it home to my partner but I hope he translates it into action. I can imagine worrying about long bike rides!! I spoke to the counsellor at the clinic and she seemed to think i was a saint for being so patient and not challenging him more, I'm no doormat but when it comes to telling him what to eat, drink and do, I find it hard. However, i think I've got to be more assertive. I don't know what we need to do to them    but I think the clinics have a role to play, too - the only thing in the protocol pack that referred to his part in it, was about 1 sentence - and then when the big day arrives, it has huge implications. We need to get the docs to get them more involved from the start. Anyway, rant over - thanks so much for responding, as I say, I felt a bit guilty for posting it and suddenly worried everyone else would wonder what a jerk I'm with!!


----------



## nichub

Hi could you add me to your list my test date is the 21st and we used icsi 

Thanks 

Nic
Xx


----------



## jvdb

Oh Ottercops I don't bloody know,this all just messes with our heads and gets rid of the sensible us! There is a reason why our clinics give us an otd and its to stop us testing too early!!! I've searched the net and there are loads of people get bfn on day 7 and bfp a few days later. We should just put it down to lesson learnt and wait until otd. I'm staying in my pupo bubble and I refuse to get out yet. We'll get there,we have another week for hcg to rise 

Thank you for the support girls,I wouldn't be able to do any of this if it wasn't for ff. 

Clara and Nicho Enjoy the next 8 months


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning ladies.

   Maxine, Rach, Kim & KD  i'm so sorry for the BFN's Take care of yourselves as best you can and wish you all the luck in world for whatever your next step is. You are the most amazing ladies and i    all your dreams come true.

JVDB & Ottercops I know you don't need me to tell you but you are testing way too early, i understand why but you are torturing yourselves, I think implantation can only just be finishing now so a hpt wouldn't pick up anything yet. I hope that the next couple of days fly by for you and it all works out  

Hiya Clara - massive congrats so pleased for you!!! How's sunny SA, is your boss still acting like a mental patient?!!

 everybody else, sorry for lack of any more personals my brain is feeling very lazy today!!! I think it's caught up with my lazy body    Not sure how i'm feeling today trying to stay neutral - for self preservation really!!!

xxx


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Hi ladies, 

I'm with all you girls struggling in this 2ww........  

Had a very important working meeting this morning with a director and 2senior managers all male and I new it was going to be a ****ty meeting at the best of times but I thought I'd be OK!!!! Have just got home after completely falling apart in the meeting managed to get out the door before completely    and sobbing only for the MD to follow me out to ask if OK I just said no sorry I have to go home and just walked out....... 

I've been working there for 10 years and been through lots of other **** and never fallen apart as I have today I work in the same place as DP and although he's out on site today no doubt he'll hear of my antics, i feel like Ive let him down by not staying positive as he is trying so hard to do   I'm not due to test until Tuesday but I woke up this morning and have no sore boobs and just feel as I do when AF is on her way............

I'm sorry for going on I thought I could do this but apparently not I have no idea how you very brave ladies that have done it more then once and survived anyone on this journey is truly very brave and strong .......

Sorry again for the me post can't really see the screen for the    love and luck to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## clarabell1973

haha Evie...she is mad.....she is in bed just had a hernia opp AKA tummy tuck lol xxx


----------



## ottercops

haha clarbell love it...
right ladies enough doom n gloom the  are out and hopefully they will get naked  love a man in uniform  lets stay positive and strong.....for now i am concentrating on me me me xxxx  and   for us all xx


----------



## loopee8

Hi ladies
I am out - AF arrived this morning.  
So it is IVF for us in May. I have one IVF and one FET on the NHS so fingers crossed! Best of luck to all of still on the 2WW and for all the BFPers I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy. I hope to be joining you sometime this year  

xxx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Blinkbutton - Don't feel guilty, our partners cannot truly understand how much this means to us, we are women with raging hormones and that maternal urge!! I agree, there should be much more emphasis on the man's role and the things he can do to improve his sample.  Our 2nd cycle, DH was exercising and drinking like mad, no matter what I said.  I even asked a nurse to talk to him but it made no difference at all, he was convinced that it only takes 1 sperm to fertilise an egg, he just couldn't see that quality makes such a huge difference!!  Our 3rd cycle, he was very busy with work so didn't exercise any where near as much and didn't drink much either and we got 3 blastocysts, we'd never got to that before!  

So sorry loopee8   

I need the   as I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out, is it too early for me to poas ladies? x


----------



## imthebeckster

Hi ladies could you add me too as my test date is 22nd march we also had icsi


----------



## jvdb

NO MORE POAS UNTIL OTD!!!!!!  WE CAN DO THIS!!! ENJOY BEING PUPO!!!!


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi all only just found this page i am 13dp3dt with 2 embies and have had a positive test since 8days after transfer i started to bleed wednesday just gone and also yesterday but it litterally wasnt much and stopped within 5 mins had some cramping yesterday which is barely there now could i be suffering a chemical/miscarriage or could i be losing the 2nd embryo or just random bleeding it is red and not brown theo my otd is monday 12th xx


----------



## jvdb

Loopee.  I'm so sorry  relax,pamper yourself and prepare for your ivf journey. Good luck xxx


----------



## jvdb

Just clicked on,if I only had ET last friday then that would only make me 6dp3dt. Wouldn't it?xxx


----------



## carlalouise

hiya ladies how are you all ... im currently 6dpt after having 1 day 5 embryo put back in ... i tested early this monring and got a negative am i trying to kid myself its to early .... otd is 13th march only 4 days away  xxx


----------



## mrswebb1

*jvdb & ottercops* - I'm sending the POAS  over! It's way too early for you to test! Please don't torture yourselves, I really think it is worth waiting until your OTD, as any false-negatives will only serve to stress you out. We all have the same OTD so I'm going to try and keep you on the straight and narrow from now on! 

As tempted as I am to test early, if I got a BFN before my OTD, I would continue to test each day until my OTD to be sure, so I'm just not going to put myself through any more hell than I have to! Plus if it is a true BFN, I would want a very large glass of wine, which again I wouldnt allow myself until OTD!!

P.s. I am constantly hungry - I have no other symptoms other than a constant hunger. Am I just being a BF or does anyone think this might be a sign??!!


----------



## jvdb

Thanks mrswebb  I've well and truly learnt my lesson 
And I am starving!! Even just after eating my belly is still empty!! And its not greed or boredom,I am actually just hungry 
Also have huge and sore (.Y.) Wouldn't mind the big but could do without the sore hehe Xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

I'm unfillable today but I think my hunger is due to being so bored.... Speaking of (.)(.) normally I have sore ones by now usually from the pessaries I think maybes my body is reacting differently to the medication this time   x


----------



## jvdb

Carlalouise no more poas!!!   otd is there for a reason.  just enjoy being pupo,that's what I'm doing. 

Silent. I think at the start we're so sore and tired after everything we've been through that we don't mind the lazing about! But now we feel normal its harder to do nothing,I think its because we're woman we aren't used to slowing down. Have to admit though,I am loving being in pyjama bottoms most of the day


----------



## Linzxxxx

Ottercops, dont fret yet honey. Ive had some spotting today (my otd is 13.03.12) and ive done another HPT today and got a BFN. I phoned my clinic and they said that even the early tests might not pick the HCG up yet as its still a little early in some cases. Im prob clutching at straws, but without us being positive- what else have we got? I like the thought of being pregnant, so if im not, ive at least got 3 more days to drive myself insane thinking i might be lol. Keel positive- its not over yet!!
Congrats to all you lucky lovely ladies who have finally got your BFPs, i bet your all buzzing!!!
And for all you other ladies, BFNs happen and break your heart when u test too early,so PLEASE learn from my mistakes - WAIT FOR TEST DAY!!!
Good luck everyone, throwing lots of baby dust over the lot of us  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ottercops

thank you for the messages ladies and mrswebb i am sorry i felt like a naughty school girl after i read your message  suppose i was....
'bleeding' is on and off  its not there everytime i go fora wee and when it isi only noticable because i am looking for it now ..if that makes sence.
i feel very heavy today in my tummy and my boobs wooow they are huge i love them  right one is tender though and i am very restless through boardom i think.
i am trying to stay positive and focused and keep rubbing my tummy to let my little cells know i am still loving them. xx
lets stay off the pee stick.................


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Girls
How is everyone?
Girls please do not panic and test early, does it not take the booster jag not take 2 weeks to get out of your system??
Ive gad symptoms right thru my 2 ww this time wheras the last time i had nothing..
ottercups my (.)(.)  are massive i was already wearing a 38dd from when treatment started.
To all you lovely ladies who had bfn's, thinking of you all .
Jillyhen


----------



## [email protected]

any of you extra hungry ladies on steroid treatment? One of the side effects is increased appetite!
I stayed away from pee sticks as DH told me not to test and to wait...so wait I shall (well till it gets unbearable!)

Kx


----------



## [email protected]

I found this.......
So, what do you think people would say to you if you were paraplegic instead of infertile?

1. As soon as you buy a wheelchair, I bet you'll be able to walk again!
2. You can't use your legs? Boy, I wish I was paralyzed. I get so tired of walking, and if I were paralyzed I wouldn't have to walk anywhere!
3. My cousin was paralyzed but she started shaving her legs in the other direction and she could walk again. You should try that.
4. I guess God just didn't mean for you to be able to walk.
5. Oh, I know exactly how you feel, because I have an ingrown toenail.
6. Sorry, we don't cover treatment for paraplegia, because it's not a life-threatening illness.
7. So… when are *you* going to start walking?
8. Oh, I have just the opposite problem. I have to walk walk walk - everywhere I go!
9. But don't you *want* to walk?
10. You're just trying too hard. Relax and you'll be able to walk.
11. You're so lucky… think of the money you save on shoes.
12. I don't know why you're being so selfish. You should at least be happy that *I* can walk.
13. I hope you don't try those anti-paralysis drugs. They sometimes make people run too fast and they get hurt.
14. Look at those people hiking… doesn't that make you want to hike?
15. Just relax, you'll be walking in no time.
16. Oh do my legs hurt, I was walking and walking and going up and down the stairs all day.
17. I broke my leg skiing, and was on crutches for weeks, and was worried I'd have a permanent limp, but I'm 100% healed.
18. I'd ask you to be in my wedding party but the wheelchair will look out of place at the altar.
19. You're being selfish, not coming on the hike with us, and looking at all of my track & field trophies.
20. Don't complain, you get all the good parking places.
21. If you just lose weight your legs will work again.
22. If you would just have more sex, you could walk!
23. You don't know how to walk? What's wrong with you? Here let a real man show you how to walk!
24. You are just trying too hard to walk. Give up, and then you'll walk.
25. Here, touch my legs, then you'll walk!
26. Just take a vacation, and the stress-break will be sure to get you walking!
27. When *we* were young we only had to worry about having to walk too much.
28. And I bet a paraplegic going to a bookstore doesn't find books about paralysis stacked next to all the books on running…

so true!
Kx


----------



## Nicho

Oh my god !!! Thought I could relax no I have a BFP but I am so worried as I am stil having twinges ;( is this normal please help I am going stir crazy  xxx


----------



## KD0604

Hi [email protected] - absolutely love it!  What a tonic!!! Thanks for the laughs..... by god we need them!!!  

I usually just roll my eyes    !!!!

Lots of love to all KD xxx


----------



## [email protected]

kd - i thought after sooo much bad news today everyone could do with a giggle, hows you hun   

Kx


----------



## Jillyhen

Love it [email protected]
Nicho, im the same hun, sorry for the tmi i was wiping today and saw blood had a right aul tizzy.
Jillyhen


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all.


Can I join in? Am in Barcelona laid out on sofa while dh cooks my dinner.  Feet up, iPad in hand and three frostiness on board...


E


----------



## BlinkButton

Nicho - try to chill about the twinges, now your PG your hormones will be making changes to get ready for your embryo/fetus growing and your uterus will be changing with whats going on inside. its all normal


----------



## KD0604

Hi [email protected]
Still at work - it's a real busy week and next week's the same (important customer visit) - so that keeps me part occupied and appearing in-control (nobody knows at work) whilst inside I'm screaming and sobbing!!
Have been reading some interesting stuff, I mentioned it in a post earlier to Maxine - a book called "Inconceivable" by Julia Indichova.  Its food for thought but she made some massive changes to diet and is obviously good at yoga!  However on another level, that just p*isses me off even more that in order to experience the joy of motherhood you need to drink wheatgrass juice, avoid all processed food and bend yourself into impossible positions, whereas those young mums standing outside the maternity ward chain-smoking found it all so simple and I don't think they drink wheatgrass juice do you??!!!

Bet you wished you'd never asked!  So the professional answer is "I'm fine" !!!

Am admiring you greatly for avoiding the temptation to POAS and am    for a BFP for you !!!!

Thanks again for posting the funnies and thanks for asking - much appreciated!

And how has your day been?  Hopefully you've recovered from your wee trip on the stairs??

Lots of love KD xxxxxxx


----------



## liza69

Hi ladies think its game over for me, spotting and bleeding slightly since last night.  Have phoned clinic and have been told to carry on with cyclogest and clexane until I have my otd (13th) but I fear the worst.


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen and Nicho. Continue to rest as much as possible and take care of them babas and yourselves 

[email protected] Thank you for the giggle,I really liked 2,10,11,22,25 and 28 lol 

Kd. Really feel for you having to cope with work 


Does anyones belly swell up more at night time?


----------



## jvdb

Oh liza don't give up hope just yet, lots of people have had slight bleeds and got bfp's. Will really  for you for a  good result in 4 days


----------



## Leah66

*Jvdb*.. Yes well mine has been pretty bloated since EC but more so of a night time.. It may be a side effect from the pessaries if your taking those. I hope it's not too uncomfortable for you


----------



## [email protected]

liza dont give up yet   
KD - no its fine to rant hun, I wouldn't have asked (and TBH didn't expect fine). No I don't drink wheatgrass (how the bl**dy hell would you know your body needed wheatgrass anyway    - chew on the stuff 'just in case'? ). I've found work hard the last month really - last week I took as holiday and I've managed to finish early this week. I feel too old to be doing all this to my body again. This is our last attempt so    this works.
Sending love x

Kx


----------



## jvdb

Leah. Mine was bloated since stimming,and stayed like that and sore after EC/ET. A  couple of days ago the cramps stopped and it started going down. Its now ok in the morning but as the day goes on it gets bigger and bigger until at around this time I look 6 months pregnant. Also get crampy again at around this time and I get uncomfortable twinges all night in both sides. Don't know if I'm going  or if any of this is normal. Xxx


----------



## colly74

nicho - when i got my BFP with my son, i had nothing but AF pains til about 13 weeks or so, its normal, its your womb stretchin etc, but i know what u mean about the worry!!!! lol xx


----------



## Nicho

Colly & blink button

Thanks so much for your advice  

I thought I worried on the 2ww  xxx


----------



## imthebeckster

hello ladies ,its silly o'clock and i have been woken up by heartburn keep getting it now and then as any of you had this 
thanks Beckxxx


----------



## Ranscombe

Hi
I got BFN yesterday on OTD, was totally gutted, still no sign of AF, I'm having really bad cramps, was wondering if anyone is had experienced this? Thanks xx


----------



## LoopyMoo

imthebeckster - I've had heartburn a couple of times just before I get up, only mild though.

Ranscombe - Can't help as I've never managed to get to OTD without AF starting.  I'm supposing it takes a while for your body to adjust to the lack of progesterone....

I'm now 10dp5dt and so far I've resisted the urge to poas although I'm not sure if I'll be able to stop myself tomorrow though!


----------



## Polar

BFN today. I'm fine about it and here's to the next stage. I'll have a glass of wine to celebrate those with BFP's and commiserate with the BFN's.

I have more of a PMA than I have had during the 2ww - 'what will be, will be' I now have to get back into training for the London marathon. Maybe the higher power wanted me to continue my charity fundraising and so will pay me back with interest next time.

Good luck ladies xxxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry polar and ranscombe   life is so cruel sometimes xx

Imthebeckster, I'm getting some very mild indigestion or heartburn I think it's the tablets and/or pessaries (for me anyways) very uncomfortable tho! 

Loopy, well done on staying strong, when's your official otd? 10dp5dt would make you 15dpo? You must be nearly ready then right? Good luck!! Xx


----------



## jvdb

Ranscombe and Polar. I'm so sorry for your bfn's. Big  to you both xxx


----------



## jules-m

Jillyhen, Nicho and Coully - how are you doing on the next stage 2ww? Do you have scan dates yet? Mine is march 22nd so nearly 2 weeks away. I hate all this waiting And worrying.  Hope you are keeping well

Sparkly shoes and loope - I'm so sorry for your news. 

Rachel, Maxine, kd, Kim - I just wanted to say again how sorry i am. Sending you lots of remote hugs. Take care of yourselves

Karen - thanks for making me laugh

Simi - loads of luck for otd today. Praying for a bfp for you!!

Leah - hope your 2ww is going well

Beans - I'm so sorry your test has been delayed. Praying Monday brings you great news

Ottercops and daisha - how are you doing today. This 2ww is one of the hardest things to go through. Hang in there. 

Joanna - hope you are doing ok today. Doing this and work is too much sometimes. You need lots of rest and tlc this weekend. If needed take mon off to give yourself time

Polar - sorry about your news. Good luck for the marathon

To everyone else hang in there!! I had no symptoms and got a bfp. No testing days early or you'll scare yourselves. Praying for lots of bfps over the coming days

Jules


----------



## ammiebabes1920

ladies me again is anyone on crinone gel if you are did anyone get any clumpy brown discharge sorry if tmii have had a few small bleeds and makes me nervous seeing this xx

good luck to any ladies that have otd today im so sorry for the ladies who got bfn its a hard time we are here for you all xx


----------



## ottercops

hi polar and ran big  to you xxx


----------



## daisha

Hello Jules 

thank you for you good wishes, very much needed. Had a terrible night last night really emotional still have what feels like AF pains and still have some discomfort in my groin area  Don't think i have ever felt  so emotional in all my life. My husband got upset with me last night as i keep saying i feel my AF is on its way and he feels like i given up hope and that i should be more positive. It's difficult though when you fee like AF is going to arrive any second. I hope you are well. Think i am going to go out today and do retail therapy with my mum have'nt been out in 2 days felt to sad!!!
sending love and light to you xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

a girl sent me this link, i've found it quite helpfull, click on the link go to the top left hand of the page and click along the arrows to what stage your at x

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

/links


----------



## liza69

Morning ladies as expected af has appeared with a vengence.  Still to carry on with drugs until Tue but I know  itll be a bfn for me  
We have 3 embryos frozen for one more try then Im scared to think of what the future will bring.

Good luck to all still waiting, Im going to continue checking and posting support where I can. xx


----------



## ottercops

hi liza   for you but 3 frosties thats fab keep positive xx


----------



## imthebeckster

silentlywishing , LoopyMoo thanks for getting back to me,i hope its a good sign ,its really bad and woke me up last night! 

im so so worried about my tx as i had two embie put back on day one,that cant be good can it? 

polar hang in on there it will happen


----------



## hope5

Hi ladies.....daisha I could of written that post!! I just feel like UGGGHHHHH .....everything just feels like previous times and its hard to get that through to DH  

To all the BFN so sorry      

AFM- DH gone to work so I have Downton Abbey box set to try keep me from going nuts, trying to be positive but it's so so hard so       &    to all still PUPO!!

    Hope xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies
How is everyone?
Liza so sorry to hear about your bfn..You have 3 wee snowbabies dying to meet mummy xx
Im really cant keep track on here so many names to remember as ive a memory like  a goldfish!!
Jules ive my scan on the 29th @ 8 i wa told if we couldnt go then it would be the following tues!! No way i want def confirmation. Was it crimone or cyclogest the clinic gave you?? Sorry for the tmi, do you fid its still oozing out??
Was with the Dr yest and booked in with the midwife.. Scary
Hope that sounds like my kind of saturday
Jillyhen


----------



## Leah66

*Liza69* so sorry AF showed up.  Great you have 3 frozen..  they get snuggled back where they belong when your ready.

*Ranscombe* sorry about your BFN.. Mr Dr warned me The pesseries can mess with AF a little, are you taking those?. maybe cramps mean she's on her way  did you take the test on your OTD?

*Loopy moo*..  Step away from th pee sticks!. Your almost at your OTD!!!. 
Though I think you would get an accurate result now it's best not to make yourself more  (of course I'm going to practise what I preach as it gets nearer to my OTD!!!!)

*Polar*.. Sorry about your bfn, it's great you have the London marathon to focus on and you seem to have a natural pma, that will get you far.. Enjoy that glass of wine! 

*Simi*..  for you OTD today, let us know how you get on   

*Ammiebabes*.. I'm not on the gel but could it be implantation?. Are you holding out o your OTD to test?, not long to go 

*Daisha*.. Try to stay positive huni it's not over yet, lots of ladies have AF type symptoms and get a BFP.. When is your OTD?. 

*AFM*.. Almost 1week into the 2ww, I'm doing ok so far although I'm dreading tomorrow, we have been invited To a christening, It's not the christening that's the problem or the fact that there will be lots of babies there.. I'm ok with that.
It's the adults with there constant questions and remarks that Im not looking forward to.. 
So when is it your turn?. 
Times ticking?. 
Are you trying yet? 
Your not getting any younger?. 
Have mine if you want?
Your next?
What are you waiting for?

Also my tummy is still swollen from EC/ET and bloated from the pessaries, if anyone asks me if I'm prego I might just break down on the spot!!!

I don't know.. Well I suppose I'll put a brave face on as usual and laugh off any awkward moment. I can't blame people for wondering as we made the decision not to tell anyone about our treatment.

Sorry for the rant ladies!


----------



## Holly-Jane

Hi I'm looking for a bit of advice. I had my ET on the 01/03 and my OTD is 13/03. Well today I took a first response HPT and it came up positive almost instantly! I had my hcg booster inj on 25/02. Could the positive be due to that still in my system? I know it's not advised to poas early but I couldn't wait any longer!

Good luck to every and my thoughts are with everyone who's dream was not realised that month x


----------



## Maybethistime

Hoyyjane hello.

Arrive late and leave early, make a big point of refusing wine and smile enigmatically. It's true that people are Tactless.


----------



## simi0100

OMG I can't quite. Believe I'm posting this I got a BFP for the very first time ever!!! Apart from a bit of cramping I had no other symptoms! Still can't quite believe it...  am out and about this afternoon so will be back later this pm to see how everyone else is doing and catch up on all the posts!! 


Love simi xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

leah66 - me wait until otd you must be jokin i tested 8dp3dt and got bfp but since then i have had bleeding cramping etc so not relying on thst result it going all the way at the monment xx


----------



## hope5

Hi....

Welcome  Holly-Jane I don't know the answer to that but I'm sure there will be ladies on here later that will be able to put your mind at rest     it will be good for u xx

Simi congrats        

AFM- still dont know where or what is going on - day 8 today but seem to be having hot flushes  Maybe I should get off couch and out from under blanket   

Hope xx


----------



## ottercops

way to go Simi


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies
Simi congrats on your bfp!!
We def are a bunch of naughty ladies for testing early..
Have any of you experienced slight red bleeding & cramps after a positive pregnancy test?
Jillyhen


----------



## Nicho

Congrats simi enjoy every minute 

Jilly I have had cramps and that us because the uterus is stretching 

I have had no bleeding x


----------



## Emmib

Simi - congrats x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks Nicho
Im just panicing incase it all over..  
Still have the metalic tasted in my mouth and my (.)(.) are still a bit sore.
Jillyhen


----------



## jules-m

Daisha - I had a lot of af type pains in my groin and higher up and still got a bfp. Hopefully it's just your littlies settling in

Lisa - im sorry about your news. Hope it goes well with your frosties

Jillyhen - great news you got that scan date. I'm really nervous about mine - it's like another 2ww!! I use cyclogest and yes lots comes back out. Vile stuff but if it works I'll take it forever 

Leah - good luck at the christening tomorrow. Tactless people should be shot! 

Simi - hope you are enjoying that bfp

Nicho - hope you are keeping well. My cramps have subsided into aches today. Working hard to think positive

Happy Saturday evening. 

Jules


----------



## Jillyhen

Jules

Are you still on the cyclogest? Mine stopped the nite before otd! When I asked about more I was told I wudnt need it unless a frozen cycle
Thankfully pains are settling still slight red spotting and the odd clot! Sorry for tmi!

Jillyhen


----------



## AimeeLouz46

HI there - would like to join you lovely ladies please.

Had ET today at the lister - transferred 1 5AA embie and have now embarked on the two week wait - except go to acupuncture all i have done all day is sit on the couch watching TOWIE (at last I have a good excuse to watch it!)

xxx


----------



## jules-m

Hi JillyHen

Yes I'm still on it. I think I take it all the way to 12 weeks!!

As long as it works I can take the side effects. 

Jules


----------



## LoopyMoo

Right ladies, what do you all think?  Tomorrow I'll be 11dp5dt, I'm thinking the result is going to be pretty accurate by then.  Really feel like doing a test first thing tomorrow.....

Hi AimeeLouz - welcome to the 2ww madhouse


----------



## jules-m

Loopymoo - my official otd was 9dp5dt so based on that 1 day ahead of your otd can't hurt. Good luck 

Jules


----------



## simi0100

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes!  I am still keeping fingers tightly cross and pray the little one sticks!!  

Simi xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Loopy in all honesty if I was you I would if you had been testing early as in earlier than 14dpo I would have been screaming noooooo but your already at 15 dpo so why not eh good luck


----------



## beans33

Holly-Jayne if it helps I had my last Gonasi/pregnyl 5000 on Sunday last week as luteal support. I couldn't have a blood test until thurs earliest so I opted today and I've still got to have another test Mon to make sure levels are my hormones not the trigger. I have read its 10 days for 10,000 5 days for 5000 but not sure.


----------



## Cazzabazza

Hi there,

Can I join you ladies too? Like AimeeLouz I had a top grade embie transferred today and now have everything crossed (literally!) that our little ball of cells beds in. OTD is 19th March, suddenly 9 days seems like forever!


----------



## Nicho

Hi to the new pupo ladies  the 2ww is really hard !! And sends you a bit doo lally lol
But we are all here for u xxx

Loopy moo I tested two days early and was told that the trigger shot is out of your system do u could only get a false negative !!! I think u will be fine to test now be a devil it's 2 days xxxxx

Jules are u taking pessaries for 12 weeks also 
How u feeling xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Cazzabazza we have the same otd, my transfer was Tuesday, were yours blasts? X


----------



## Cazzabazza

Hi SilentlyWishing, yes one blasto transferred, just hatching as it was being popped in!


----------



## Jillyhen

How are you ladies

Ive been in a bit of a panic today..

Have started having a bit of cramps and bleeding when i wipe and again sorry for the tmi!! a bit of blood when im sitting there isnt any on the pad inbetween running to the loo..

I have been speaking to the on call nurse @ origin this morning and also tonite and im to rest and speak to the consultant who is on tomorrow morning..

I have said to hubby that i feel a bit funny.. If we are meant to be parents at this time our wee bubs will hang on

Has this happen to anyone and mananged to have a baby?? Or is this a chemical pregnancy

Sorry no personals, im in a bit of a meltdown..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## [email protected]

sorry Jillyhen cant answer, I hope its good news tomorrow for you tomorrow after you speak to consultant xx

Kx


----------



## jules-m

Hi JillyHen

I have no personal experience but if you go to the pregnancy section and early scans thread, there are lots if ladies who might be able to help. Good luck, hoping everything settles down for you overnight

Jules


----------



## silentlywishing

hi jilly h

how are you has bleeding stopped? my friend had this problem on and off threw her pregnancy, she had about 3-4 'scares' one of them scares happened just after her first bfp so she thought she'd lost it as it happened she didnt and was due to give birth 3 days ago -she hasnt yet he's a bit to comfy in there i think! stay positive hun


----------



## silentlywishing

sorry just a quick question, anybody else having troubles with their blood pressures?? mine is  in my boots i keep going dizzy earlier i felt like my heart fluttered like it was skipping a beat my head fely dissorientated like dizzish, when i did my bp it was 96/48 i'm never high anyways usually around 106/65 -something like that! i can feel straight away when its dropping any ideas should i contact my clinic?? i know the oestrogen tablets can mess with your bp but its never been a problem previously. i'm being a hypercondriact arent i!?   x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks silently

Thankfully it has eased, still have pain round belly button!!
I wud love it if 1 has hung on but deep down I think it's all over. Feel very empty and my (.)(.) are not as sore.
I would ring the clinic about your bp

Jillyhen ;-(


----------



## silentlywishing

Having trouble sleeping jilly??... Me to!  I've got indigestion! I think you need a big massive chunk of Pma and a hug I hope your little ones are just snuggling in deep I'll   for you xxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls
As predicted a   this morning for us!!!!  
I knew this was going to be the result but it does make it any less painful, does it?
I d just like to thank you all for the support over the past few weeks. Jilly...... I'm keeping my fingers xd for you Hun, try not to worry!!!!


----------



## LoopyMoo

Morning ladies
11dp5dt and I've just poas - and     Not really a suprise, I know my OTD isn't until Tuesday but I think this result is fairly accurate.  I'm thinking that before our next FET with our very last blasto, I will explore "immunes".  Anyone any idea how you go about doing so?

Sorry for your BFN Rachel, it's pants   

Fingers crossed for you Jilly


----------



## Jillyhen

Silently

I've twisted and turned all night!!
I think it's def over I had another bleed this morning, it never seems to go on to the pad though!!

Rachel so sorry hun  

Loopy why did you test early?? 

Jillyhen


----------



## LoopyMoo

Jilly - If it's not going onto your pad, the bleeding must be quite light.  I know of a few ladies that bled like that through out their pregnancies, I have everything crossed that you are just one of those ladies    

I tested early as a handful of ladies said that at 11dp5dt the test would be fairly accurate... I will obviously test again on Tuesday but I know the result will be the same


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen.  How are you this morrning? Keep resting and hopefully it will ease. If its a very light bleed then I wouldn't give up and I'm  that its all going to be ok,bleeding in early pregnancy is common.     for you and your dh 

Rachel. Big  to you,snuggle up with little rufus and look after yourself. Xxx

Loopymoo. You shouldn't have tested early!! It messes with your head and can very easily be a false negative! Your clinic gave you your otd because that's when there should be enough hcg in your system for a test to pick up. Hang on until your otd and don't test again,you wouldn't even be a month pregnant yet and tests aren't as sensitive as you think 

Can anyone else not sleep I've no problem dozing off before 10pm but I'm back up before the birds are singing! This 2ww is torturous!!!! Stay strong ladies xxx


----------



## jvdb

Ladies and loopymoo go out to ladies in waiting topic board and read the one by nat&mill. She give  an excellent reason NOT to poas.  Them poor  must be exhausted running about after  us lot.


----------



## AimeeLouz46

Cazzabazza I feel like you are my 2ww twin!  I had 5AA - just started hatching as they put it in - and one frozen 4BB i think.  

Sat around watching cr*p telly all day yesterday - not sure what to do today - how easy did everyone take it in the first few days and what did you do to while away the time?

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Jvdb

It doesn't seem as heavy as af, every time I pee it's blood do deep down I know it's over, will see what dr heasley says. I still have a sharp pain around belly button!!

I will def ring the   on you lot!! You are best waiting till otd as your head will be melted.

Girls I'm sorry about the whinging!!

Rachel hope you are ok

Loopy hang in there

Jillyhen


----------



## LoopyMoo

Thanks girls, I feel a bit silly for testing early now!  It's my first day back at work after 2 wks off and I thought it would be nice to know either way before I went back....   Don't know where I'd be without FF, you girls are great


----------



## KD0604

Good morning lovely ladies
It's the same for me too Rach,    - as predicted !
How did you get on Kim??   for you!
Here's a hug for us all anyway!   

Loopy moo was asking about immunes and I highly recommend reading, if you haven't already done so, Dr Alan E Beer's book "is your body baby friendly?". A must ready for regular failed IVF/recurrent miscarriage issues. However there aren't many docs in the Uk who have accepted his findings, which are that women aren't having success due to the body's immune response.  It's a complex issue but the book is very readable!

I'm running out of time as I'm 40 in a few weeks   and have been looking at the threads about a clinic in Athens (yikes!) called Serum which takes the immune issue seriously and seems to have a success. There's a wonderful lady on here called Agate and she is a godsend ! Loads of info about Serum and appears to have the knowledge of an infertility professor but all gained from being a patient!

Worth a wee peek I think!?

Loads of love out here wherever you are in your cycle! 

Kd xxxxx

Ps [email protected] how are you doin?      for a BFP for yoooooo! Xx


----------



## jvdb

Jillyhen I just spent ages on google but because I'm on my phone I can't give you links! But bleeding in early pregnancy is normal as long as  its slight and not heavy. Let me know what doc says,my nerves are away!  

Loopymoo. Got your pma back now? No more cheating and trying to get the answer  early!   

KD. I'm so sorry and hope your ok,I hate them damn sticks showing a  negative, they should invent 1 that just says 'not  yet'.


----------



## beans33

KD064 - so sorry for your BFN and to all of you today. It's awful. Xxx

Loopy moo - I agree with KD the Alan Beer book is great I read it mainly because I was under one of his prodigys George Nwduke. He is with Zita West and is the best man in my view for immunes and recurrent failed IVF. He was with Care Nottm so they tend to have similar protocols and also trained Mr T at ARGC. He is one of the only consultants who has been trained by Alan Beer. 

I'm still waiting for my last bloods Tomorrow to see if pregnyl out of my system but I feel positive as still have symptoms and my bloods were 180 yesterday. 

Jillyhen I hope this isn't AF keep positive. Xx I always say this but Jamie Oliver's wife had bleeding in a her pregnancies and she has 3 healthy babies xx her book was great reading during my 1st pregnancy.


----------



## silentlywishing

Oh no no no no this is not a positive feed this morning so sorry to all you bfn's   xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Quick log on from me, the nurse on call rang our consultant. There isn't much they can do at the min 2 early to scan. Thinks it's implantation!! I'm thinking a bit much for that!!

I'm to rest drink plenty of fluids there isn't much happening.

Feel so deflated.

Jillyhen


----------



## silentlywishing

Jilly   it's hard but try and stay positive feet up n chill missy! X


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks hun

For me it's all over bleeding has got heavier and pains are awful. I don't know what happens now have scan appt 29th will just have to wait till then.

When I asked the nurse if a blood test at my own go be worthwhile getting done she said no it would be a false reading!!

Jillyhen


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Oh jillyhen I am keeping everything crossed for you ,it does happen  in early pregnancy so dont think its over keep those feet up and rest  xxx


----------



## Aimee28

BFN for me too today and the dreaded arrival of AF .. all in one day! Talk about GUTTED!!!  

 to all you ladies out there still hoping for BFP's and to those with sad BFN's .. 

xxx


----------



## bubbles2608

Hi so to all of you who have had BFn. 

I feel like my Af is goin to show. Not due to have test till Friday 16th. Can anyone tell me when after ey your Af can show?

I broke down big style last night I feel like I've been so strong through out but then lastnight I just couldn't take anymore

I've been telling myself that I didn't think it would work but it still don't help prepare you.


----------



## rachel petch

Jv, really sorry to say, but also this weekend I had to have little Rufus put to sleep, as he had the Parvovirus virus, he started bleeding yesterday morning, and went downhill vv quickly so Im completely devastated! I thought things could nt get any worse! But it did!!!! Sorry girls don't wanna bring you all down.
Going out to lunch later and gonna have a few vino's
Take care all of you, and pray for those BFP!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## jules-m

Oh what a bad morning for the thread!!

Kd and Aimee - so so sorry for your bfn. Please be kind to yourselves and take time to grieve and recover. Sending lots of hugs

LoopyMoo - fingers crossed that things pick up for you by tues. 

Beans - lots of luck for tomorrow

JillyHen - really praying it settles down for you and you have a positive scan on the 29th. Lots and lots of rest. Thinking of you. 

Rachel - oh god what a terrible weekend for you. I'm so so sorry. Irish I had words to make it better. At least you made little rufus last few days loved ones. Wine, good food and lots of rest. Praying things pick up for you soon. 

Take care everyone

Jules


----------



## jvdb

Rachel.  I'm devastated for you. 

Got emotional earlier so had decided to stay off ff for the day. But back on now because I really need advise. I just wiped and had brown spotting,I'm really panicking and about to fall apart. I'm 9dp3dt could someone please tell me this is normal?


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi JVDB i had brown spotting 7dp5dt....lasted only a short time and only when i wiped xx


----------



## jvdb

Thanks Clara,bit more there now,think I'm actually going to be sick,I'm not ready for it to be over yet


----------



## beans33

Rachel - my heart goes out to you, how awful. It should of been such a joyful time bringing Rufus home after the IVF. So sorry. I have been thankful that my 13 year old dog is still with me as I was told to put him to sleep a few weeks ago and that was so hard luckily for me he suddenly got better from steroids but for such a young baby! Oh it's made me sad xxxx big big hug xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Afternoon ladies

Rachel how you doin hun?

Jvdb, you ok hun, i had spotting to. Take it easy   

Ive caved in and got another pregnancy test it came up straight away saying that i was still pregnant.. I just hope it isnt a false positive.
I still have smelly symptoms!! Im convinced the house smells of the cats food which hubby convinces me it doesnt.

THanks for messages & prayers.. If i have 1 wee bubs left i just hope it sticks.

Jillyhen


----------



## imthebeckster

Rachel, im so very sorry for you,chin up it will happen next time. 

Jilly Bean am    for you,im sure it will be fine ,you hear loads of stories about woman who bleed whilst preggers.Its just another test from him upstairs lol , Chill and bring on 29th march


----------



## [email protected]

oh ladies BFN's and the rest of us definite lack of PMA    . KD, Rachel, Aimee   

ATM -was gonna test early but lack of pee sticks & decent supply of stored urine put me off! No signs of bleeding/spotting/af pains but raging night sweats, waking up in a right lather, boiling hot then freezing cold, anyone experienced anything similar?
Kx


----------



## BlinkButton

Rachel, its devastating enough to deal with BFP let alone that and losing your pet, so sorry


----------



## Leah66

Its always upsetting to see a BFN but to see so many around the same time is hard, it makes reality hit home that none of this is a garunteed success  

I hope you all have a strong support network of friends and family. Take time for yourselves  

Just a quick personal to Rachel, it seems your having an especially difficult time, I pray for you that this bad spell will turn around soon. It has to  

Thinking of you all
Leah x


----------



## simi0100

KD so sorry about your BFN - massive   having been there a few times i know how rubbish it feels.

Rach - sounds like you have really gone through it these last few days - big  

Loopy let us know how you get on Tuesday - try and keep your spirits up!

Jillyhen - Praying your little one sticks and you;re just one of these women that has pregancy bleeds!  Saying lots of       for everyone on here...

Simi x


----------



## Nicho

Rach I am absolutely gutted for u life can be so cruel 

Try and enjoy yourself tonight as u deffinately deserve it !!!

Take care xxxxx


----------



## doodleBear

Rachel, big big  . So sorry for what you have been through in the last few days


----------



## beans33

Hi, Good luck testers for today xx 

I have my second blood test today and hoping for a rise from Saturday. If not it was the Pregnyl and if so its really true reading. Very frightened as I've had the weekend feeling pregnant as my bloods said yes but could easily be a mistake because of the Pregnyl!


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

Morning Ladies,

It's my OTD... I have a BFP...  I can't believe it.  DH had to convince me it was a + sign on the screen...!  I don't know what to do with myself.  Thankfully i'm not at work today!!

Wishing everyone in this thread the best of luck and the strength to keep going.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ottercops

rock  whooh some good news well done

hi ladies wasnt on yesterday cos i found more blood bit more pinky and only whe i wipe and i just feel apart ive noticed that when i am on bed rest im ok but if i do anything like wash dishes just standing up for a bit i seem to have this bleed?? just think lying down is only prolonging the dreading af ...m period was due yesterday so may be tempted to do a test tomorrow?? naughty i know.
Seemed to be a bad day yesterday hope you all have support from family and my prays are with you all at this horrible time 

xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Good luck to all of today's testers!! 

Congrats rock a hula you must be over the moon  

Otterchops I'm keeping my fingers crossed and saying a little   for you 

Afm feel really massive today got indigestion to! I'm back at work today i'm hoping it helps this fly over x


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Congratulations to all with a bfp and gud luck to all the testers today positive vibes to you all 
Mine is wednesday and i am so nervous xx


----------



## doodleBear

congrats Rock a Hula. I also had my   confirmed today but we had been naughty and tested early


----------



## [email protected]

nat & mill - my OTD is wednesday too but I usually bleed well before. Feeling pretty good and did a sneaky test early and it was a BFN - still will torture myself tomorrow & wednesday too as no af pains or any bleeding. How are you doing? any symptoms or early testing yet?

Kx


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

Yey DoodleBear!! Am thrilled for you too!!


----------



## colly74

Hi Girls

I was really naughtly today and did a test it was NEG,  wish i didnt do it, had transfer last wednesday so i know deel down its way to early, when i got preganant with ashton on tx i tested on day 12 and it was neg but got a pos on day 14!!! so i know for one that it can change, why oh why do we test early!!!!!! Hubby dosent know, he would kill me!!!!!

I also had so many dreams last night, ive alway thought that what ever happens in your dreams does not happen in really life ( its the oposite) i dreamt twice last night that i was preganant!! so thats not so good!!!! I also dreamt hubby was having an affair with my best friend!!!!! really felt it was real and was really sad in my dream. I also woke up at 6.30am feeling sick, what are these drugs doing to our bodies and brains!!!!! lol

Oh well, seems like alot of us will be testing this week!!! Lets make it a Good week to rember!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ottercops

yeah doodle  
karen we are naughty for testing early ive phoned in sick going to take dr orders of bed rest...although i also taked boyfriend in to a sneeky sick day too  so may have to go to asda and get some tests  and i fancy a pizza and a new dvd   going to spoil myself with me feet up and rubbing my belly..
good luck all testers x


----------



## [email protected]

colly I've had the weirdest dreams on this 2ww, from BIL having long blond hair (he's bals!) to my friend getting her toe amputated (she doesnt have any foot problems)    the 2ww sends you LOOPY!
Ottercops whens your OTD?     for all us PUPO ladies   
Kx


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning lovely ladies.

Haven't been on for a couple of days and have just been catching up. I'm so sorry for the all the BFN's seems like we've had a very sad weekend     Take care of yourselves and your oh's. Hoping that whatever your next step is it brings you all you dream of and deserve. 

So pleased for the lovely ladies with BFP's hoping and praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you all.

Good luck for all you testing today keeping everything crossed!!!

AFM - not really sure how i feel! I've got quite sore (o)(o) and I had a few really strong cramps yesterday but not completley like AF cramps. They seemed to come on when i stood up quickly after sitting around, but seems to have gone today. Kept thinking AF would show her face yesterday as thats when it all went wrong last time- but so far nothing at least thats progress!! Trying to stay indifferent and won't allow myself to think ahead - i've been disapointed too many times on this journey!! OTD is thurs so getting close now   

   To you all xxxxx


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Hi karen had a few symptons like weeing a lot and a few twinges down below,slight af pains in lower back yesterday but now gone and headaches on and off for a week.I am not an early tester after an experience i had with ivf 3 years ago you can read it on 2ww notice board under poas ladies PLEASE READ!!!!!!!
Its a gud example for not testing early  xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Ladies
You have been bust posters this morning!!y 
I cant keep track at all..
Naughty naughty girls im gonna ring the   .  
It isnt worthwhile testing early its  a lot of heartache..
Jillyhen x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Hi Jillyhen - how are you feeling today? Hope everything is settling down for you?  

I was naughty yesterday and POAS with the a left over pg test from last time - but it was faulty not even a control line came up. So that will teach me!!!   Don't have any left in the house so trying to resist going to the shop    !!!!
xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Naughty naughty Evie
You havent long to go hun, Only 3 more sleeps   
Jillyhen


----------



## Evie-Bean

I know!!!! I don't really know why i did it i was half asleep   
Must try to resist!!!  On my first cycle af came on the 2nd tues (my clinic always does et's on thursday's) so if I get past then i may not be able to help myself   
How you feeling hun?
xx


----------



## LoopyMoo

Hi ladies
Congrats to the BFP's   and   to the BFN's, pretty sure I'm going to be in the BFN club again tomorrow....  The first wk of the 2ww I had lots of cramping and headaches, the 2nd wk just occasional slight cramps, nausea and night sweats.  I actually feel physically pretty good right now just resigned to a BFN again.


----------



## hope5

Hi..

    to all the ladies whose dreams didn't come through this time xx I know how ye feel!!!

To all the ladies with BFP's "CONGRATS" enjoy every min of it   I'm well jel!!

AFM- OTD is Wednesday if I can hang on that long     that this is our time!!!!!

Good Luck to all PUPO!!!!      

Hope xx


----------



## jvdb

Hi all. Had brown/red spotting yesterday and today. Rang clinic and was told by lovely nurse it could be the start of my af and good luck testing on friday. Cried my eyes out,did 3 hpt's and all bfn. So I'm guessing its all over for me. Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Nicho

Doodle & rockahula I am made up for u both enjoy every minute xxxxx


----------



## daisha

Really sorry but has anyone got any advice i know i keep posting the same comments but i am on day 11 following embryo transfer last thursday since monday of last week i have experienced what feels like period pains. However in the last half hour the camps in my lower stomach have got worse my legs feel like jelly and i have had to lay down. Why why  i just dont know what to do with myself just praying that this is not the end for us i so dont want my period to come. I really dont know how i will cope ..... feeling like i am going slighlty mad. 

Sorry about posting such a  negative post really dont know what else to do? any advice my blood test is due on Thursday xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Daisha
I had those pains right through my 2 ww!!
Jvdb hang in there petal..
Congrats to all the lovely ladies on your bfp's..
Jillyhen


----------



## daisha

thank you jillyhen. how are you doing ?? hope your ok !!! 
daisha xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Im ok at the min daisha,
waiting impatiently for my blood results x
Jillyhen


----------



## daisha

thinking of you i pray your ok !!! let me know how you get on? xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Fingers crossed jilly! Xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

jillyhen - whn do you get blood results?

Nat&mill - I read your post    thats the same for us! x

jydb - what a lovely sensitive fertility nurse you spoke to   

loopymoo - I felt like death on 1st week of 2ww and now feel great too - no rhyme/reasons (tho probable lack of caffeine/alcohol does us good    !

Evie-bean - thats how I feel, past cycles I've had browny discharge/cramps from 4 days before OTD - this time nothing which is why I got excited and tested early (that'll teach me!)

hope5 -    for us in the Wednesday club - Just looking from your signature have you had lots of cycles? I'm onto my last Icsi number 5

Kx


----------



## mrswebb1

I'm totally devastated for all you ladies who's dreams have been denied this time, have faith that you will be a mum someday soon. Sending you huge  and thinking of you all x

Congratulations to all our ladies with BFPs ! Enjoy every minute x

Sorry for my absence over the weekend ladies, been a bit of a wreck. I have a confession to make...After feeling sick all day Saturday, being light-headed and sore (.Y.), I persuaded my husband to buy a pee-stick yesterday and I did a test  (Sorry *jvdb* & *ottercops*!) I'm not proud of myself! I got a BFN and have been devastated ever since . Yesterday was 8dp5dt and I pee'd in the middle of the day so do you think there is still a chance I could be pregnant? I was so happy in my PUPO bubble - why did I have to test?

*jvdb* - don't give up yet...stay with me in the PUPO bubble until we test on Friday


----------



## Jillyhen

[email protected]
Hopefully after 6.. if not tomorrow morning..
Thanks for all the well wishes, i think in my heart that my wee bubs have gone.. How could they survive after all what has been going on  . Ive still the awful taste in my mouth..
Mrs webb its still early hun dont give up.
To the rest of you naughty girls please dont test early. It can be so heartbreaking.. I did teat early in my last cycle 9dpt because i was bleeding only to have 3 positives and the negative on otd...
Jillyhen


----------



## [email protected]

think we all need a slap on the wrists by the    !

Kx


----------



## ottercops

karen my otd is the 15th
jvdb ive also been spotting and it is getting worse although not in my knickers sorry only when i wipe clinic told me to up pessaries to 3 per day but i just think this is prolonging the wait am praying for us both then they are just partying like mad in side and thats whats causing this xxxx


----------



## jvdb

I have felt so defeated today and pma took a walk! But have had enough of crying and I'm going to try be strong again. Here's what google taught me:

Mrswebb and [email protected]  Do not test early!! There isn't enough hcg in your system to pick up by a hpt. 

Jillyhen and ottercops. Bleeding is very common in pregnancies of multiples. Also the crinone can cause bleeding,it can tear inside and you won't even feel it. 

And yes Ottercops. I've decided too that they are in there fighting for the best seat. 

Big big  to everyone going through this difficult journey.


----------



## Jillyhen

Jvdb
Chin up hun
xx


----------



## jvdb

Trying Jillyhen,can't wait for dh to get home for a cuddle. This is a hard oul road to walk! Oh something else I read by a doctor,bleeding is ok but  if its red stay in bed.    you get good results


----------



## Jillyhen

Jvdb
I havent been to far over the weekend. Apart from bed,bathroom & sofa!!
Im not expecting good news to be honest, still bleeding away but def no as heavy..
Jillyhen


----------



## [email protected]

jvdb - I've stopped consulting Dr google my head was spinning. I do agree we are bit short on PMA in this group soooo    for us all xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

[email protected] 
Dr google is doing my head also..
Right girlies lets get our  back.
Jillyhen


----------



## mrswebb1

Definitely need my mojo back   

Thanks for the   comments ladies...I just had a good old cry whilst waiting for DH to get in from work, and the dogs came over and gave me a lick and a cuddle, oh to be an innocent animal!

Just can't seem to get my head out of this rut...sorry for all the negative vibes


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls
Have got my results back, a bit on the low side at 94 
Nurse says im still pregnant..
Jillyhen


----------



## ottercops

thats good jillyhen stay 

i am having more bleeding now again only when i wipe but it is now a definate watery red...im now 11dp 3dt and have been having spotting from day 6 going from brown to this....if this isnt AF then these cells are having one hell of a party and they could have invited me


----------



## [email protected]

jillyhen, did they say why the levels were low? Is it down to the bleeding maybe. Is there anything they can give to help with the bleeding? Sorry, I'm sure you asked all these questions hun   

ottercops      the bleeding eases up

mrswebb - furbabies just 'know' dont they?

Kxx


----------



## Nicho

Daisha I had the exact same pains but it turned out to be goodnews xxxx


----------



## doodleBear

Nicho (or anyone else that can help)- have your clinic told you anything about sex after 2ww with a BFP? I think hubby getting 'urges' but im feeling cautious, dont want to disrupt anything. Forgot to ask clinic today. He's away until Friday anyway which takes us up to 5 weeks post EC - TIA xx


----------



## BlinkButton

hello ladies

sad and unfair to read about BFNs and people suffering with scary pains and bleeding - hang on in there jillyhen jvdb and otter cops.

high fives for all the lucky ladies with BFPs -    

time for my confession, about testing - in the middle of the night!? on Saturday night - in my half sleep  half awake but still able to unwrap a First response cellophane wrapper in the dark, i got my dates mixed up and decided I was 8dp3dt and so would get a faint line. didn't. woke up feeling numb. did that stop me? oh no..breaking that seal made me think, well Ive started testing now, so why stop here, if 2 lines show i'll be freed from my misery more quickly, and if they don't, I'm prepared already for failure. and then I come on here and realise i'm a complete dim wit and all you ladies are suffering the same and hanging on (with a few exceptions) and I am way too early to test. i have been reading and listening and learning to you lakes but I'm weak!! 

mrswebb i just had a good old cry today too, first time for a while, it does make you feel better doesnt it? and am constantly having fur baby cuddles to get by. 

as for dh he doesn't know about the testing but i told him i thikn its going to be  a bfn as i'm 39 and i'm convinced my eggs are duds (too many parties as a young lass and now its payback) and we'll have to adopt. now he's all depressed and i'll have to cheer him up and remind him test day is not till Saturday!! 

Karen - will follow your lead and stop looking at mr google and just focus on work - as unpleasant as that is - especially when people send you pics of someone's new baby and ask for donations!! aaargh!! I hardly even know the person too!!


----------



## colly74

jillyhen - with my bloods they cama back at 70 and i had a excellent pregnacy and had the most amazing little boy in the world!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Sez100

Hi ladies,

Just popped in to say thankyou for all the support over the last two weeks....and answers to my many questions!  I am jumping onto the waiting for early scans thread as today was my OTD and I am still pregnant!  

I hope all you ladies with BFN finally get a BFP in the future, sending lots of     for future tx.

To all those DRing, stimming, having EC or ET good luck and I hope to see you joining me soon.     

Thankyou again
Sez xx


----------



## Nicho

Hi doodle bear 

You saucy little minx  only joking !!!
I know that u can have intercourse and your partner can enjoy him self but for us ladies we can not orgasm until possibly the seven week scan 

I have heard different story's but until my scan it will be all fun for DH as I don't want to risk anything xxx


----------



## Emmib

Doodle - you now are getting a rep as a nymph! Posting the sex question on all these threads...  Agreed, no naughties till after the scan, just not worth it honey after everything you've been thro.  My DH wouldn't go near me knowing the bullets are still in use anyway, so def not a topic of thought in our house!


----------



## Nicho

Haha emmib it made me laugh that doodle asked me first so I think we must be two alike lol

And the thought of the dreaded bitty bombs is not exactly very sexy xxx


----------



## doodleBear

to be honest i can live with that, let him have his fun , tbh, i probably wouldnt be relaxed enough too anyway. My clinic info says that normal activity can be resumed as long as no history of m/c, but its a first time pregnancy for me. Lol, it aint me its the OH who keeps asking . I agree with you im going to get OH to wait for the scan, then we can ask and take it from there. Haha, how can i forget about the bullets being in the way  - thanks girls mucho appreciated  x- Lol Nicho, only asked you because we're roughly in same place on cycle give or take a day - bitty bombs


----------



## Kerry C

Help needed as loosing the plot  

I am currently on my 2ww and I use an app on iPad as I can keep track of AF but when I had a simple cyst In Jan was 30 days AF then when it went I was last mth 20 days AF and currently on 25 days ahhhh but testing Monday at hospital so that will make me 30 days !! I do average at 25 days and have done for a long time.

Advice most welcome x


----------



## silentlywishing

Morning guys!! Hope your all doing well, finding it hard to keep up with this feed with being back at work how are you all  

Kerry I can't help you there but I did notice you have the same otd as me, 6 days and counting!!! How are you? X


----------



## Nicho

Doodle bear I totally agree with u to wait until the scan and also I would not be able to relax !!

How u feeling now  I have woke up early with a bad stomach I am sure it has something with the bitty bombs going in the back door as I feel I kneed the loo all the time and have bad cramps ;(

When is ur scan xxxx


----------



## jvdb

Sez.  Congrats on your official bfp!!

Ladies I'm out. Heavy bleeding started,actually filled the toilet with it at 6am and have sat here crying since.  Didn't think there was any tears left,cried all day yesterday and fell asleep in his arms crying. Really wasn't prepared for this and it was our 1 and only chance. 
Ottercops and Mrswebb. I really  you get yourr bfp's on friday,I'll be watching on. 
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

so sorry jvDb,   xxxx

Feeling a bit crampy in the bottom of my back today, 7dp 3dt anyone else had this I'm a bit worried x


----------



## LoopyMoo

Well today is OTD and it is definitely a   we're heartbroken but determined to look at the positives in our lives starting with the recommencement of coffee and wine today   

So sorry jvdb - Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better but these will have to do       

Good luck to everyone, hope you get your BFP's x


----------



## silentlywishing

Big   loopymoo glad your thinking positively enjoy your coffee and wine!! X


----------



## colly74

Kerry - Ive been like you in the past and worried about my period, on my sucessful tx i had cycst in my ovaries and had have them remove, this kind of worried me to where i was in my AF etc but the clinic have told me that they are now controlling my cycle and that my AF date would have changed. so chill and relax!!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi ladies
its a BFN from me too :'-( how crap!!!
Congrats to all you and your BFPs- enjoy every moment.
To all the others who got your BFNs today, losers quit when they lose, winners quit when they win- dont give up on your dream xxxxxx


----------



## jvdb

Loopymoo. I'm 3 cups of coffee down,a hot bath running,house cleaned from top to bottom and will get  the wine out later!!

Linz. What a brilliant saying! Just texted it to dh. 

Big    to you both,there is no words xxxx


----------



## Muddyslippers

Hello 

I hope things are going well for you all. 

Its been ages since I've been on but now have a question.  You know when we talk about "testing" do people do urine pregnancy tests?  I've had 2 positive ones using the digital one from Boots, but the bloods are not coming back good at allm implying that I'm not having a successful pregnancy.  Does anybody know of a urine test which is less likely to give a false positive due to the HGC we have injected?  

Confused.... and as we know, unhelpful tests torture our emotions!  Any help would be great!


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning ladies!

JVDP, Linz & Loopy Moo I'm sooo sorry - I hope that you ar being kind to yourselves and I hope and pray that whatever your next step is it brings you all you dream of and deserve.     

Muddy slippers i'm sorry hun i can't help as i've never got as far as having a blood test but i'm hoping that everything works out for you  

How is everybody else that is waiting doing? Do we need the    sent around to any naughty ladies?!!!   
Mind you i'm a fine one to talk, i went to sainsburys yesterday and somehow when i got to the checkout a twin pack hpt had made it into my basket, don't know how that happened!!!!!  

So far I haven't used them though    I promised i won't until at least tomorrow, as if i get past today it will be the furthest into the 2ww i have been and the closest to actually testing   .

   to you all xxx


----------



## beans33

Jvbd I love your positivity! I feel exactly the same although I'm in limbo waiting for these bloods I feel like I would do exactly the same. I'm fed up with being in bed resting today and just want to know finally so I can get up and tidy house, drink wine and enjoy life. Well done xxx I know it's hard and my heart goes out to you but brilliant you are keeping yourself busy xxx

Muddyslippers - I PM'd u as we met at ZW and I have same problems with HCG injection last taken on Sat 4th. Bloods inconclusive and told not to do urine test due to hcg being in the body. Xx


----------



## Emmib

Evie - naughty, I did exactly the same! Only mine are 2 packs ( they were on offer, so I have 4!)... And they have been in the cupboard since Saturday.....


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies
jvdb,linz n loopy so sorry girlies   
Ooh a glass of wine would be lovely.. Chilled pinot grigio!!
I went to superdrug on sunday and the 1st response was buy a packet get 1 free!!
Helo to all you other lovely ladies xx
jillyhen


----------



## mrswebb1

*jvdb* - I'm truly gutted for you hun  I'm so sorry and I wish there was something I could say to make it better . It sounds like you're being positive though, and the wine definitely sound like a good idea! That will be my first port of call come Friday if I have the same news (which I'm starting to think I will)  xx

Linz & LoopyMoo - Huge     to you both xx Stay strong and remember that your positive attitudes will get you through this x

Sounds like we need to call the POAS  again ladies?! Your stories about preg tests accidentally falling into shopping baskets made me giggle! Check this out though...I work for a diagnostics company who make the Clearview hospital brand of pregnancy tests...so I've just ordered 1 box of tests (25 in a box!!!!) to be delivered ready for my OTD on Friday! 25 might be a bit OTT but I figured I might as well use what I sell!! Hope this makes you giggle


----------



## Emmib

Wow mrswebb, how long are 25 going to last if you need 6hr old wee to poas?


----------



## Jillyhen

hey
Mrs webb you made me   
When i had rang the clinic to say that the test was positive, she asked how many test had i done when i replied 3 she said was that all!! I wasnt sure if she was being sarcastic and when i asked what did she mean she replied that there was girls who had rang in to say they had done 8 or more.. I though it was bad enuf doin the 3.. Since thur ive done 2 more!!
Suki good luck with the blood test, at leat your clinic does that for you.. I had to go to the epc before i got mine done.
Jillyhen


----------



## toffeegirl75

Hi All

My teat day is 19-3. This is my first time,sounds like I am being good lol as not even gone near a shop as I think I would be like you ladies and have the magic basket that attracts those test kits.

I was reading some of your messages and found myself crying. Fingers crossed what ever you decide to do works for you all.
As for me I try to forget as much as poss or I think I would go mad.

Love to you all
Toffeegirl x x x x


----------



## hope5

Hi Ladies.....

Again     to the not so lucky ones and  to the ladies who got BFP!!!

AFM- My test day is tomorrow but I have to come clean and admit that I tested today( as previously have not got to test day and needed to make appointment with clinic for tomorrow if i needed blood test)......this is my 6th cycle and always negative except for this morning CANT believe it it says pregnant on test !!!!!!!!!!!!! So phoned d clinic once they opened to book for blood test tomorrow........Just been to toilet now and the lumpy bits from crinone are pink when i wipe sorry for tmi! but has my dream ended before its even begun

Hopexx


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry this is a me post. I did another test this morning that said BFN. I was feeling fine about it and couldn't wait till OTD but about an hour ago I went to the loo and I'm starting to bleed (fresh blood) so I think its game over for us - AGAIN!   

Kx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hope 
I did the exact same thing.. I tested the day before my otd, only because i started having cramps n brown spotting!! The crimone has to come out somewhere.. 
[email protected] so sorry hun   
Toffeegirl stay from the pee sticks, your head will be fried..
Jillyhen


----------



## silentlywishing

Big   Karen thinking of you xxx

Hope congratulations!! X

Hi toffee girl My test day is also 19/03 defo keep away from those pesky sticks, I nearly caved yesterday but so glad I didn't Is it an ivf cycle you've had? How are you feeling in yourself? X

Baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## mrswebb1

*Toffeegirl* - welcome to the mad house! Stay strong and hold out until 19th if you can! 

*[email protected]* - Huge  and  I don't know what to say - my thoughts and prayers are with you xx

*Hope5* - Wow!! Amazing news, massive congratulations    You give us all hope that it can work for us

*Emmib* - I intend to put 3 or 4 preg tests in urine stream at any one time, just to make doubly / triply sure of the result!!!   I tell you what - this journey is sending me doolally...I was beside myself yesterday, and today I just want to make myself laugh!! Not a bad thing I suppose... !


----------



## Janelouise1981

Hi All, 

I've been reading this thread for a while but this is my first post! 

So sorry to all the lovely ladies that have had BFN's - thinking of you girls!!! Enjoy you extra large glasses of vino and coffees xx

[email protected] - how you going hon? Really hoping that the bleeding stops for you and that there still is a chance! xx

I'm 8dpt of 2 x day 3 embryos. 
This is our first round of ICSI. 
OTD is the 19th March 

Silentlywishing and Toffee Girl (and anyone else with 19th March OTD) Lets make a pact to not test! 
Have managed to be strong and no early testing for me and I'm feeling that I can hold out till next Monday - only 6 sleeps. 
Have been having mild cramps (similar to AF pain) and a bit of pain down my legs (read on here someone else had similar but can't find who it was!) 
Apart from that boobs are so sore from the Progesterone and feeling rather tired but that's probably cause I'm back at work now. 

All those lovely ladies who have got BFP's - so pleased for you! Best wishes for the next 9 months xx 

MrsWebb1 - great work on the positive thinking  Think we could all do with a big laugh and happy thoughts! 
Trying myself to get back to the post transfer blissful glow. Managed great for the first week but now in last week finding it hard to think as positively. 
Mustn't fall at the last hurdle and need to pick my attitude up off the floor!


----------



## hope5

Hi

Karen   so sorry for u but believe me when i say i know how u feel....after d last cycle i really had to think about it hard to try again but i wasn't ready to give my hopes up of being a mummy.So we changed clinics and they offered us IMSI and this is d furthest we have got!!Me and DH are together since we were 17 & 18 and now are 34 & 35 so believe me when i say its been a long road and i suppose thats why i find it hard to believe it might have worked this time!! 

Thanks everyone for your well wishes and congrats i suppose i'm tryin not to get too excited because with us there always seems to be a fall! I'm sure a lot of u ladies will agree that we need this to work to complete us.....

I know the crinone has to go somewhere   but the colour pink is whats worrying me?

Me and DH just back from a little stroll and he is very optimistic saying the test says pregnant so lets focus on that untill we do bloods tomorrow.....bless him easier said than done .....off i go now to knicker test again  

Hopexx


----------



## Holly-Jane

OTD today and I have finally got my BFP!!

Good luck to all still waiting and my prayers with all who's dreams were not realised this month x


----------



## ottercops

jvdb linz loopy im so sorry my thoughs are with you all 

hope  and holly congratulations enjoy xx

karen im sorry stay strong 

if it was natures intention to fall pregnant so easy we wouldnt be on here xxx


i havnt been bad today so i   mt little cells were jst having one hell of a party


----------



## [email protected]

thanks ladies, just feel strung out.

Hope5 - me and DH been together since I was 15 and he was 18, now we 38 & 41. Cant do this again - moneywise & emotionally wise, I  blame my stupid stupid body!! Not ready to give up the fight, will try naturally and see what happens....

Kx


----------



## doodleBear

[email protected] dont beat yourself up hunny, its not your fault- which is easier for me to say than you to believe.
Big   to all those with bad news today-  
Nicho- Scans on the 24th, so scared still anlysing every twinge, worrying sbout it, then worry if i dont ache, still mild cramps, hope its just settling in . x


----------



## rachel petch

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry darling!!!  . I totally know how u feel! Don't be too harsh on yourself. The days following my test date have been mixed I have to say.... Like with tx, just take every day, one at a time hunny! If you need to talk I'm here ifyou need me xxxx


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Karen so sorry  but well done for the positive thinking thats wat me and dh have said if we get a negative tomorrow will try natutally and av fun tryin!!!

Congratulations to all you bfp's well done xx 

So sorry to all the bfn's don't give up xxx


----------



## colly74

Hi Girls

Just thought id confess to you all that i tested again today and got BFP!!!!!!!! god so shocked!!!!!! Phoned clinic and told then as i only had transfer last wednesday with 2 6day blasts!!!! they got my notes and said that there is nothing im takin to give me a false reading!!! ive booked an apt on fri to have my beta levels checked, fri is my OTD!!! God could it be twins!!!!!!


xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Karen   
Colly, wow congrats 
rachel how are you doin hun?
nat, hope you are good..
hi doodlebear
Jillyhen


----------



## rachel petch

Hi Jilly hen,
I'm up and down petal, no 2 days are the same, but back at work tomorrow and I'm really busy, so I hope the next 4 days go quick.
We ve got a couple of days away booked in April, I think it's v important to have something to look forward to.
How are you doing anyway? Xxxx


----------



## collette30

hi all im on my 2ww had my embreo in yesterday can any1 tell me when they started havin signs plz


----------



## Maybethistime

Hello all, i hope you are well.


I am in meltown.. was under the impression that frosties were as good as the fresh item. however have just found out tht your changes with DE go from 65% with fresh embies to only 35%. am wondering if it was worth it... Help!!!!

Elaine


----------



## Jillyhen

Im doin ok Rachel
Up and down, have to go for more bloods tomorrow so here's hoping levels have risen   
Colette, i had symptoms right thru my 2 ww..
Elaine sorry hun im no help   
Jillyhen


----------



## mrswebb1

*Colly74* - Brilliant news!!  Remind me...did you get a negative on your first early test? Have you had any symptoms? Sorry for all the questions, only I've noticed you and I have both had FET with 2 blastocysts and both OTD 16th March...!


----------



## bubbles2608

How are you Mrswebb I see we have the same OTD day.


----------



## Jillyhen

MrsWebb i hope you arent thinking of testing early!!


----------



## mrswebb1

Hi *Bubbles*, I'm going  actually - I literally cannot wait until Friday so that we can move on with our lives, the 2ww is so consuming - I just want to know, even though I'm not feeling very positive about it at the moment. How are you doing? Have you managed to stay strong and not POAS?!! Are you IVF?

*Jillyhen* - You need to send the  round!! Going to wait until Friday I promise...couldn't deal with any more disappointment!

*Elaine* - I don't know the inherent differences between DE and own egg but yes, I do believe there is a slight decrease in the chances when looking at frozen vs fresh transfers. My consultant described the frozen embryos as being a little bit "slower" than fresh


----------



## Jillyhen

Good woman  
The whole ivf/icsi is a waiting game from start to finish.. You would think after testing day the waiting game would be easier.. Unfortunately not   
Jillyhen


----------



## bubbles2608

Mrswebb I was ICIS
I had my et last Monday. I am going crazy just not knowing. I feel like I need the toilet all the time like Ido when Af comes.
However the past 2 nights I've started waking up sweating again like I did when on injections.

I ha e good days and bad. I am on countdown till Friday.no have not done any tests as DH has told me not to. 

Xx


----------



## colly74

Hi mrs webb!!!

I had 2 blasts on board (6day blast) last wednesday 7th, ive been getting af pains, very sore boobs, werid dreams but i got woken up yesterda at 6.30am feeling sick and did a test, and i got a neg. So im guessing my embies would have been 11days old from ec day and i got a neg yesterday and today ive been feeling sick today too, so thought id do another one this morning and there was a very very very very faint line, it was a clear blue plus test and then around 3pm i decided to do another one, but my wee was only 90min old but the cross came up very quick and stronger than this morning one, so im just praying it sticks and the lines get darker til friday, im going to my clinic on fri for a beta count.
I see you had transfer alot earlier than me, what day transfer did you have?
xxx


----------



## colly74

Mrswebb - plus im having very very hot sweats in the night and throughout the day!!!! so bad that at home i strip off!!


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Hi jillyhen hope u r doing ok and taking it easy.I am not too bad thanx just getting stressed out for our results tomorrow but wat will be will be 
Nat xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Jane Louise, I'm in, we can do iiiiit! Haha    xxx


----------



## doodleBear

Hi Jillyhen- how are you doing hun x
congrats colly x


----------



## silentlywishing

Congratulations colly that's fab news I'm very jealous, you early testers really are naughty tho you make me want to do it... Am not tho ...am really not... As long as I keep away from the shops I'll not test!! I'm DYING to tho   I'm telling myself I'll jinx it if I do god this 2ww is torture xxx


----------



## mrswebb1

Ha ha Colly, you made me giggle ...I was eating my Sunday roast without any top on this weekend I was so hot!!! DH loved it!! I had 2 early blasts transferred at 5 days, although the embryologist did stress that they were at early stages of blast. I did a test this sunday, 8 days post FET but got a negative  . Felt very sick on saturday and monday, but nothing else really to report so I'm a bit confused! Just going to hang on til Friday with everythig crossed that the reulst has changed


----------



## Kerry C

Hi everyone,
I'm currently on my 2ww and today is my worst day I'm feeling sick,cramps,internal pains and can't determin what they are !! Feel so down as DP doesn't really understand (tries to bless)  

Also my AF is due Friday but OTD 19th, would anyone be tempted ?


----------



## doodleBear

I would wait a few more days chick (says me who tested early but hubby made me), did you do 3 or 5 dt


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Evening ladies, 

sorry not been around since my complete break down on Friday but had to try to get my head together and stop being all doom and gloom....

Looks like it has been a tough few days for all out there big     for all those that haven't got the result you wanted I hope and   that your time comes soon and that you have plenty of supportive people around you.

Big  to all you ladies that have got your   here's   that all goes well for you for the next 8 months or so.....

AFM - well had a complete break down on Friday and sat and on Thursday was feeling really positive about the whole thing had no real symptoms however my (.)(.) where a little sore and not really in a AF way they were kind of burning sore anyway woke up Friday and nothing I felt absolutely nothing no sore (.)(.) no bloatedness, no feeling sick nothing..... just a feeling of complete doom and like AF was so going to show her face...... I couldn't stop crying I couldn't do anything (actually feel apart in the middle of a big meeting at work in the morning and just walked out and went home to cry ) I couldn't cope with my feelings and not knowing so did an early test on sat it came back with BFN, as I was expecting I spend the whole weekend sorting through my emotions and coming to terms if you like with the fact that it hadn't worked. By Monday still had no symptoms but new that as my test day was today I should still test in the morning if anything just for a bit of closure on the whole thing..... so you can imagine my suprise when I got a very faint line this morning!!! no idea how I feel still no real symptoms so I feel like maybe my mind is playing a trick on me, the clinic have told me to retest tomorrow morning to make sure... also as I am funded through the NHS the guidelines say no further need to continue with the pessaries but if I was self funded the clinic would have recommend them for first 12weeks?? I can't even pay for them if I want them how does that work does my body just know I don't need them as I am going thought the NHS? so here I am in some state of shock and I don't want to believe its true as I am feeling a little fake I guess by testing early I really believed it wasn't going to work for me so now I am scared to enjoy it incase it goes.........

Anyway love, luck and  to you all and i hope my tale gives some comfort to any earlier testers with no symptoms and BFN out there xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Joanna I'm nhs and they recommend I stay on both progynova tablets and pessaries until I'm 12 weeks (providing I get a positive result  ) I'm currently doing an fet are you a fresh cycle is that why?? X


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Hi Silentywishing, 

Yes I am a fresh cycle, perhaps thats why too?? the Nurse said that it was the recommanded guidelines, it just seemed odd that if I was self funded I would have had different guidelines,   you get your positive result hon xxxx


----------



## Emmib

Joanna - push for them.  My first cycle was NHS, and I was on the pessaries for 12 weeks.  Query under the double standards.  They aren't too expensive so I hope you can get them sorted.


----------



## colly74

Joanna - go to your doctors and they should be able to give you them on precription!!
xxx


----------



## Nicho

Doodle bear - I am just the same over analysing I can't wait for my scan just to ease my worries slightly xxx

Colly - big congrats  u would be do lucky to havd twins I would love that xxx

Collett - I personally think that the first week is down to pessaries but 2nd week towards the end I had period like pains and was confined the dreaded af was gonna show her ugly face !!!! But to my surprise I got a bfp xxx

Racheal & [email protected] take care of ur selfs xxx

To everybody else hope ur all doing ok xxxxx


----------



## Nicho

Joanna big big big congrats  bet u were so shocked xxxxx


----------



## colly74

nicho-  i already have a 2yr old boy!! so would rather it was a singleton!!!  lol 
Xxx


----------



## ottercops

hi colly fantastic news you lucky thing.

ive decided not to go to work until after my test date tomorrow im still having bleeds only when i wipe and not every time this has been on and off since day 6 of 3dt anyone eles had this ...im diving myself nuts with knicker watching .

good luck all you testers xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Good luck to all today's testers!    xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

I've done another hpt as requested from the clinic there is still the 2 nd line but it's very faint!! I'm not ruling out much hope of the blood levels rising. 

Good luck to all who are testing.

I'm on my phone so can't really read the other posts. Should be back on later

Jillyhen x


----------



## [email protected]

well OTD and as expected a BFN. We are totally gutted & devastated. Feels like someone has sucked all the air out of my lungs I cant breathe. Cried a lot yesterday so today feel numb. Gonna have a nice long soak in a bubblebath.
  good luck for everyone else testing this week 
Kx


----------



## ottercops

so sorry karen this is so hard ...im trying to stay positive i have a frostie for back up and a bottle of wine in the fridge 'just in case' you enjoy your bath and take care xx


----------



## henrch

Hello ladies, room for a little one?

So sorry for all the BFN's and congrats to those who have achieved their dream x

I am sorry to jump straight in to a question but hoping you may be able to help. On Sunday I was 3dp3dt, in the middle of the night had chronic af type pain. Have had no pain like this since. This morning (6dp3dt) however when in the bathroom when wiping there was a definite off colour too it. Was not enough of anything to be saying it was brown, pink or red blood but it really scared me. If Sunday was the first stages of implantation then surely its too late for an implantation bleed? I have been so positive throughout this cycle, but this has really rocked me. Any ladies who got their bfp experience anything like this?


----------



## Rock-a-Hula

Really sorry to hear your news Karen sending you lots of


----------



## ottercops

hi henrch...sorry i cant be much help ive been 'spotting' since day 6 im on day 13 now and still it is happening...i like a quote that the colour is brick dust and out embryos are just digging in deep into our wall...dotn stress to much let your clinic know too as mine upped my pessaries and advised bedrest xx


----------



## toffeegirl75

Hi All

Just wanted to say Congrats to all you BFP and BIG HUGS to all you BFN

My test day is Monday and not sure how I am feeling keep getting AF pains or that is what it feels like.

Anyway roll on Monday 
Just felt I had to share that as I am oh I don't know kind of like everyone else don't want to build our hopes up beu yet can't help it.

Love to all 
Toffeegirl x x


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Aw Karen so sorry big big to you both xx
I am currently waiting for the phonecall and stomach is in knots,wat will be will be xxx


----------



## toffeegirl75

Nat&Mill

Good Luck,you must be on tender hooks

Hugs 
Toffeegirl x x


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Thanx toffeegirl we r going mad now but got our first little miracle stopping us  from going completely crazy!!xxx


----------



## mrswebb1

*[email protected]* - sending you huge  xx

*Joannalhiggs* - You have given me so much hope, and renewed my positive attitude. Your story rings so true with me, and I think you should try and stay really positive about this . I too haven't really had any symptoms, and also had a negative test on Sunday, but am still clinging on in the hope that things can change on OTD this Friday . Many congratulations, and please keep us posted as to how you're getting on x

With regards the pessaries, I think Colly is right, you should be able to get your local GP to prescribe them - just take a box in to make sure you get the right ones.


----------



## Jillyhen

Karen
Sorry to hear your news    
nat is this your otd??
henrch, ive had spotting,cramps & bleeding right thru my 2ww, got my bfp last thur and the bleeding started again saturday, went away yest and is now back today.. Waiting for more bloods results to see if im still pregnant..
Mrswebb, when do you get your delivery??
ottercups how are things now?
Jillyhen


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Hi all bfn for me today gutted!!! 
Well done to all you bfps and i know exactly how all you bfns feel 
Thanx for all your support and gud luck eveyone waiting for those results xxxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw nat sorry to hear your news hun


----------



## ottercops

hi nat am sorry my thoughts are with you  
jilly am still bleeding still only when i wipe but now it is everytime and red.....deep down i know it is over so i am planning in my head next step ...my frostie 
are you on bed rest? did they say why this could be happening? x


----------



## beans33

Just to let you know after my 3 rd pregnancy blood test I have finally had my BFP confirmed so I am 5 weeks today so all you early testers it sometimes takes even longer to confirm than 14 days but the feeling is wonderful. 

I had Pregnyl stuck in my system and it gave fase results so beta went from 108.5 on day 17 after EC to 135 on day 19 to over 400 today so stick with it and trust how you feel. 

No symptoms except sore boobs and a bit of stretching near the end of 2ww. I also had
The worst chest infection needing 3 lots of antibiotics so sit tight and wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## mrswebb1

Yes, I've received my 25 preg tests *Jillyhen*! They are still in the delivery box though as I dont want them looking at me!! 

Really sorry to hear your news *nat&mill*  x

Congratulations *beans33*  - Another story that gives me hope for Friday!x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys congrats to all the bfp's fab news and big hugs to the bfn's  

Little question for you bfp's did you know you were pregnant like deep down did you feel it had worked, just people always say they "just knew" they were preg n I wondered if you guys felt something similar? X


----------



## ottercops

thats great news bens
mrs web what 25 haha...i know where to come if my local boots run out x


----------



## hope5

Hi all....

Today is my OTD did clearblue test this morning got    so can't believe it and prob won't until clinic phone me later with blood results.....so excited so nervous I never thought this day would come ... 

Congrats to all who got the results they prayed for and to all the other ladies don't give up!! 

Hopexx


----------



## beans33

Silientlywishing - I knew the first time with my lo, the second time I felt empty and third I felt pregnant but wasn't (I was told I may have implanted but it didn't cont) and this time I knew but was too scared to believe it. I also had chest and breathing problems with my first and this time too sort of panic feeling and fast heartrate!  Oh and blood in nose when blew! Silly but both times.


----------



## silentlywishing

I've been pregnant 3 times (before ivf)and I vaguely remember feeling pregnant I can't remember it well but it was just like this feeling I had I've never been pregnant threw ivf tho  x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Afternoon Ladies!!
Karen & Nat i'm so sorry lovies - life can be so cruel to the people that least deserve it. Take care  

Beans, Hope, Colly    So pleased for you!! 

AFM feeling very down today - OTD is tomorrow still no real symptom other than a few strong AF like cramps every so often. Naughtily i did hpt this morning with fmu and came up BFN. I just have this overwhelming feeling that this hasn't worked again and i'm so sad already thinking about it  
I have to go for a blood test tomorrow  but i don't know whether to do a hpt before i go or not part of me just thinks not to bother as i can't see how it can be BFN today and suddenly change tomorrow and  another part of me thinks maybe i should so i'm prepared for the worst when i get the phonecall. Aaaaaggggh i don't know how i'm going to do this again!!

Sorry about the "me" whinging when everyone of you ladies has your own problems
xxx


----------



## hope5

Hi again

Clinic called to say my bloods were 251   so happy but i feel guilty being happy knowing what some of u ladies are going through but believe me when i say that i never though this day would come for me and DH and I'm going to try to treasure every minute.....

Dreams do come true.......

Hopexx       to all .....


----------



## mrswebb1

*Hope5* - that is fantastic news !! Everyone's stories today have really touched me, and I think your name is very appropriate as you certainly give me hope that it can work for the rest of us, and for us not to give up hope x

*Evie-Bean* -  really sorry to hear that you're feeling down. I have everything crossed for you tomorrow and am sending you positive vibes ...the HPT is nowhere near as sensitive as the blood test so don't give up yet x

*Ottercops* - Yep...I'm thinking of setting up my own pharmacy for women having fertility treatment - I'd make a fortune in HPTs all the testing we keep doing!!

AFM - Nothing to report really, another day is nearly done and I only have 2 more sleeps to go (not that I'll be able to sleep tomorrow night) I'm still feeling like it probably hasn't worked but you never know  I must say that everyone's stories have really spoken to me today, so thank you for sharing you lovely ladies


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

*Rachel, Karen, nat& mill* big   so so very sorry to hear of your BFN.... I don't know the words to say other then my thoughts are with you ladies

*Beans33, Hope 5* -  on your 

*mrsWebb* - thanks for your comments am taking a more renewed PMA Good luck for Friday sending you  and  you get a good result 

*Slientlywishing * - no I can honestly say that deep down I thought it was def a no for me (I thought before hand that I would know before I tested too, but I was so convinced that it was going to be a no I was so shocked in a very good way!  When I saw a faint line.... (I actually tested at 5.30am and woke DP up to check what i was seeing!!)

*Evie - bean* -  sorry you are feeling donw sending you some  and  for tomorrow

*Nicho* - soo very shocked hope you are going well?

*Jillyhen, ottercopps * -  hope and  all is ok for you both xx

Hope I have got everyone details correct and I haven't missed anyone -  so much going on, in here wanted to say thank you so much to you all for your support, kind words and advice with out you all I maybe be crazier then I am I retested today and have got a  so very   ..... argued with the clinic and my doctors surgery about the pessaries and being allowed to continue on them apparently it is new NICE guidelines that say we don't need these after getting a positive if we are NHS funded and they have tried to assure me that this is now 'normal' practice and my GP said she cannot give me a prescrition for them private or NHS (even if i refuse to move from her surgery!!)

Many thanks for your advice and comment swishing you all lots of love, luck and  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beans33

Joannalhiggs - have you thought of paying for a progesterone blood test to check your levels and this will then reassure you they are ok and I they are low you can give them proof! Just a thought! It's all about saving money!


----------



## Jules13

Evening everyone, 

Can I firsty say hello and secondly, join your list? 

I had my second IUI yesterday and my test date is 26th March.

The 2ww begins........


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Hi all thanx for the kind words our gorgeous little girl has been our rock today and my dh has been great along with family and friends xxxx 

Jillyhen and ottercops i am  all goes well for you both just remember to rest when you can   xxxx


----------



## toffeegirl75

Hi all

Just a quick one to say my OTD is Monday and not sure how I feel is this normal?

I seem to feel numb maybe it is my way of coping not sure as this is my first icsi.

Hubby want's us to do test on Sunday which would be my OTD but clinic are not open so they are doing bloods on Monday,Do any of you think it would be ok to do a test or wait?

Thanks Toffeegirl


----------



## Leah66

Always great to see those  flashing away!. 
 to you lucky ladies, I can only imagine how happy you must be, it gives me hope so I thank you for sharing your journeys on here. 

I'm 9dp 3dt from ICSI. My OTD is next Monday 19th.
This is my first tx and although I have coped well throuoght the treatment, this 2ww feels like a 2year wait!!!

*I'm wondering if anyone has had a positive with no symptoms on there 2ww?*.
I don't really know what to expect but apart from sore (.)(.) and a couple of hot flushes I'm feeling pretty normal. I've had no spotting or cramps, not even any little twinges!.

I'm keeping a good pma and trying to hold out until my OTD to do a test.   

For my fellow 2ww ladies


----------



## bubbles2608

Good luck Leah I have my otd on friday, and this is my first ICIS. 
I agree this 2 weeks is the hardest part of the whole treatment


----------



## Leah66

Hey bubbles & toffeegirl

So us 3 all have the same OTD!.  This 2ww is taking forever!.

Have you had any 'feelings, symptoms?  I've had nothing except sore (.)(.) and a few hot flushes.

Has anybody done a cheeky test?. I have resisted so far but the weekend is looking tempting!

Praying it's a BFP for us


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Hi Leah,

I had a positive with no symptoms so please stay     also I tested 3 days early and had a BFN!! luck and love to you on Monday xxx


----------



## bubbles2608

The only symptoms I've had are feeling like Af going to show. Couple of night sweats but that about it.  


I've just gone to take my pessaire out packet and it's snapped in half does anyone know if it ol to use it just putting them in as seperates??


----------



## Leah66

Thanks joanne that gives us some hope! 

A huge   on your   your must be so happy especially after getting a naught negative. 
 you have a wonderful 8 months ahead


----------



## beans33

Leah I had no symptoms except sore boobs for 2 weeks it's only now I have some twinges. X  good luck


----------



## Leah66

Bubbles, yes I normally get night sweats before AF  so I'm hoping she's not going to show her face, I'm staying positive as we're still 5 days to our OTD yet  

I don't think it will be a problem as the pesseries just dissolves inside anyway! The joys of being PUPO!!!


----------



## Leah66

Hi Beans so I'm guessing you got a BFP!!! ( sorry I couldn't see your OTD result on your signature)
That's great Congratulations! You must be over the moon.

Anyway, thank you that gives me hope as the only thing I'm really feeling right now is sore (.)(.)

Thank you and congrats again!!


----------



## toffeegirl75

Leah & Bubbles

Oh wow all three of us sound the same I get twinges which I think anyday AF is going to show her face.

But today have felt very tired and my boobs have hurt since starting theses wonderful supposetry (sorry about spelling).

Fingers crossed we all get what we want.

for us all for Monday,Not been tempted to test but OTD is Sunday but as clinic is closed blood test on Monday. Me and H are thinking maybe we could test on Sunday but not sure I want to as it is Mothering Sunday.
   For us all who are testing on Monday


----------



## silentlywishing

Anybody watching one born every minute, I cry every time!!   ha x


----------



## doodleBear

Evening ladies. Those of you who were told to avoid baths (i wasnt) during 2ww. How long were you advised not to have one, was it until OTD or later ?- TIA X


----------



## colly74

doddlebear -  my clinic always tells me to wait til after you know your result. xxxx


----------



## ottercops

ok so as you can all see am up very very early for my test .... woke with bleeding heavy than normal but still only when i wipe ...and would you belive i got a BFP  omg it its faint but its there ....can i celebrate nope because this bleeding has me scared hurry up clinic open up so i can come and see someone pleeasee...
good luck all testers

jillyhen how are you doing are you still bleeding? x


----------



## ottercops

ok so i keep looking at result and its there clearblue state it should be the same thickness and who said after the 2ww it would be easy, my blood is now red sorry tmi i just wish it was one way or the other ...i need to move forward x


----------



## toffeegirl75

Hi Other

Why don't you ring the emergency nurse number might settle your mind and make you less anxious.

Congrats on BFP and big hugs 

Toffeegirl x


----------



## ottercops

do you think i feel a little guilty phoning at this time in the morning....im silly i know cos it costs enough...just looking at clear blue on dr google and loads of stories about falce positive ? ...might wake the other half up again n get him to nip to asda.....you start to doubt yourself. the line was very faint but clear to see wish id bought some back up ones x


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi guys congrats otterchoPs hope everything is ok!   cz

Doodle I was never advised not to have a bath but I did hear it was 48 hours, I bath everyday not a hot bath tho x


----------



## silentlywishing

...I fact there's probablies loads of people who don't have showers in their house x


----------



## ottercops

silent i was only told not to bath for 48hrs due to internal not anything to do with having the cells on board?... ive been having baths but just shallow ones.
 my little embryo is ok hope clinic will do blood test? or will they just make me wait? this is soooo hard...lucky us women are strong.


good luck my fellow testers xx


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Morning ottercopps congrats on the test results have u managed to get hold of anyone yet? Sorry I don't have an any advise or suggestions just saw you were up early and didn't want to leave u on your own   it all is ok for you xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Bless you Otterchops try and chill (easier said than done I know) your going to end up in a state hun  I don't know what your clinic will advise maybes they'll do your bloods! I'll keep everything crossed for you   let's us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Morning ladies

Congrats to thos who got their bfp's.

Sadly we didnt get good news yesterday levels dropped again now down to 24 :-( so it's all over for us.I've to have more bloods done to see if everything has gone.  We are devastated we knew to prepare ourselves.

You are a marvellous bunch of ladies
Babydreams to you all

Jillyhen xx


----------



## beans33

Ottercops- I would have a blood test even if it's at the Gp just to reassure you the levels are going up. At this time peace of mind is so important. Have you had your progesterone checked maybe a further progesterone support might help! ?? Also many people bleed during pregnancy Jamie Oliver's wife being one and she has lots of healthy babies (she's the only person I can tell u about as I read her pregnancy book)! Xx 

Good luck testers today and after having to wait until a week after test date to confirm my bfp Id like to say stick with it and try to think positively as its never clean cut with these things and amazing things can happen when you can think its all over so trust your body and yourself xx 

Jillyhen - I'm so sorry I just read you post while typing. I'm so so sorry that's hard and you kept going :-( kind of makes my above paragraph seem silly. :-( big hugs to you.


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Jillyhen big   am really so very sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## ottercops

jilly im so sorry so close yet so far my thoughts are with you  

thank you for the messages ive phones 24hr number and what a suprise i have to wait til clinic open at 8.30   heres  and  for me ...sorry selfish i know x

come on 15th otd lot where are you


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry jilly   xx


----------



## doodleBear

Jilly im so sorry hun  . Be good to yourself, am thinking of you.

Thanks for the info on baths girls- had OTD on Monday so guess im ok too now as long as its not too full or hot x


----------



## Nicho

Beans & hope congratulations it's the best feeling ever xxxx

Silentwishishing I was confinced I was coming on my periods as I had no sign othe than af pains

I tested two day early and then every day and have had it confirmed by the doctor a lovely BFp xxxx


----------



## doodleBear

when is your scan Nicho , mines on 24th so long away. Got to take a sample in to GP now (my 2 HPT's letter from clinic and prescription for 164 'bittybombs' isnt enough obviously)- have 'tested' it too


----------



## silentlywishing

Nicho my otd is Monday, really it's Saturday but they close weekends, I'm massively tempted to test I'm not sure how long I can wait now!! I should have hcg in my blood/urine stream by now if it's worked as I'm 12dpo,  9dp 3dt I'm quite literally sitting on my hands I've done well really but only because I have avoided the shops arghhhhh I hate not knowing!! X


----------



## nat&amp;mill

oh jillyhen i am so sorry for you hun  
i am thinking of you xxxx


----------



## toffeegirl75

Hi All

My OTD is Sunday but bloods on Monday,but had a very slight discolouring today just as AF is due to show her face so think I know the out come.

Weldone all you wonderful ladies with BNP today and MASSIVE HUGS to BPN 

Very sad Toffeegirl x


----------



## Evie-Bean

Morning!

Jillyhen i'm so sorry  hun, can't imagine how your feeling. Take care of yourself and your oh    
Toffegirl hang in there sweet it's not over til it's over   
Ottercops- Congratulations on your positive I really hope that the clinic can ease your worries. Take care and rest up lovie!!

Thankyou for your positive messages yesterday - I still have this overwhelming feeling that this hasn't worked can't put my finger on why - OTD is today and i've just come back from the clinic. I am still having sharp af cramps every so often but no sign of the wicked witch yet. My darling hubby and i had a chat about whether or not to do a hpt this morning and we decided against it as either way i will be stressing out. So i am not waiting (im)patiently by the phone. I have prepared myself for the worst so hopefully won't break down when they ring me with the news.

 all you other ladies - hope you are all ok and taking care of yourselves
 

Evie xx


----------



## nat&amp;mill

Toffeegirl dont give up until you get those final results on monday   
Nat xx


----------



## jvdb

Evie good luck! I hope your feelings are wrong and you get your bfp 

Girls I need advise  * tmi * I had the brown cm on sunday,then red/brown monday and full on bleed tuesday. Today its stopped and tomorrow is otd. Do I still do the test? I know its bfn but do I do it for closure? I'm sick of being confused but don't know if I can handle it in black and white


----------



## Evie-Bean

Thankyou jvdb lovie, i hope you're right!

On my 2 previous failed cycles i bled before my OTD but my clinic still wanted me to test on otd - first time i had to go for bloods as well. They needed to check for eptopic etc.  I know it's difficult to get that dreaded confirmation but believe it or not when i got mine it was devastating but actually made think about the future and what the next step is and try to focus on the future, which did help a bit.  But if the bleeding has stopped it might not mean it's over - you might be one of those ladies that has a few bleeds during pregnancy    everything crossed for you hun
xx


----------



## beans33

Evie-bean - I hope you get the call soon, I understand this one has have spent the past week having bloods and waiting for the call normally 4 hrs after the bloods! Aaaargh HCG hell! Hope you get the result and try and keep busy while holding your phone! I missed one call and it sent me wild. Xx


----------



## Janelouise1981

Toffeegirl - I'm the same! We have same test dates and I've had no spotting and very little symptoms until this morning when I woke up with very light spotting (brown - tmi!) This 2WW is such hard work hey - much worse than the actual procedures.... what a rollercoaster. 

I'm sitting at work stressing about going to the bathroom and hoping the spotting will stop. 
Hope yours has cleared up! Did some googling this morning and you can have spotting and a BFP as some ladies on here are testament too, so lets sit tight be positive and hope for the best.


----------



## toffeegirl75

Evie-bean Fingers crossed you get the call and it is what you want to hear   to you

Oh my god it is not till today that it has hit me I have been fine up till today but these lower tummy pains just feel like they do every Month.

When we had Blast transfer H said look our little dot now until today have not thought much about it but today I keep saying to myself little dot please still be snug,OMG now I am ruddy crying (get a grip girl)

Good luck to you all x x


----------



## ottercops

clinic has told me to re test on monday if bleeding gets heavy to call them? ive come to terms that there is nothing more i can do starting to wonder if i imagined the positive  other half has said no he seen it too.
im bleeding again wish it was just a yes  or no 

jvbd your in the same boat as me do test in the morning you never know i got a very faint positive but i am still bleeding clinic has said it is normal? theink we see bloody and panic   everything is ok xx


----------



## toffeegirl75

Jane-Louise

I agree with you just sitting thinking but not been like it till today.I know this is TMI but doing knicker check every hour thinkinh I can feel AF.

I want to SCREAM 

Fingers crossed we both have what we want on Monday x


----------



## Leah66

my fellow OTD-19th ladies  

Looks like we're all struggling today, I too have woke up today feeling like it hasn't worked. 
I'm trying to stay positive and I haven't had any spotting or cramps but Ive somehow managed to convince myself AF is on her way. (although my natural cycle is on average 31 days so I wouldn't actually be due on period until the 21st) but maybe the treatment has messed with my dates a little.

Yesterday I really wanted to test but today I've got no desire to test as I'm sure it would be a BFN, this 2ww is crazy.  

We need some positivity around here!!!    

Leah


----------



## Janelouise1981

Hi Ladies!

Its horrible isn't it 

Toffeegirl - I'm the same. Sitting at desk with legs CROSSED and dreading going to the bathroom but ducking in to check every so often.

I'm following Leah and going to test one day early on Sunday (If I make it safely through the next few days!)

We are off to a funeral tomorrow for DH's grandmother. He specifically told his dad not to tell any of the 100 of relies down in Cornwall about our treatment then yesterday got a text from one of the aunties which implied that she knew. So he is really annoyed at his dad and tomorrow is going to be even worse with questions and talking re our ICSi treatment. His family are lovely but very upfront and will be asking a million questions which is why he didn't want them to know in the first place. Doesn't help there is so many of them!

Just read this article - has calmed me down a bit thought it might help cheer us all 
http://tinybuddha.com/quotes/tiny-wisdom-what-are-you-feeding-your-heart-and-mind/?utm_source=The+Tiny+Buddha+List&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=877f5949ab-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN

/links


----------



## Evie-Bean

Sorry girls - just had the phone call. And it's a BFN again. I am so completley and utterly devastated and don't know where to go from here. We no longer have any funding but have a follow up appointment on the 29th. I can't believe after 3 attempts we are still no closer to our dream.      Not sure how i'm going to pick myself up from this one.

sorry this post is all me xxx


----------



## mrswebb1

*Jvdb* - don't give up hun...there are plenty of positive stories from women who have bled on and off though the 2ww . It's test day for both of us tomorrow so stay stong - I am not feeling great about it but until tomorrow I'm going to  and enjoy another day in my PUPO bubble x

*Ottercops* - Stay positive and believe that this is your time! Again, a bleed doesn't mean it's all over  x

*Evie-bean* - thinking of you and sending lots of    x


----------



## mrswebb1

Also meant to ask *Bubbles* - how you doing love? I'm not ready to end my PUPO journey tomorrow but what will be will be. Hope you're feeling  x


----------



## Leah66

Oh no *Evie-bean* So sorry  I hope you have support around you. 

*Mrswebb1*  with your OTD tomorrow, I totally get the PUPO bubble!! 
yesterday I desperately wanted to test.. I didn't!. But today I have absolutely no desire to as I would rather not know  I've still got the weekend to go yet. Sending you some   

Hey *Janelouise* great to see you on here,  your spotting doesn't get heavier, sorry about the funeral tomorrow.. All the questions are a pain in the 
We decided to tell no one so we don't have to deal with the Qs, and as your naught farther in law has proven  once you tell one person, the whole world seems to know! I hope it's not too bad for you!

Mental note to myself.. Get your lazy  of the sofa, dwelling is not going to make time go faster!
It's not over until OTD.. 19th. 
Terrys chocolate orange is not 1 of your 5 a day '


----------



## silentlywishing

So sorry Evie bean I really feel for you   x

Seems a lot Of you have otd same day as me! (19th) I think we're all starting to feel the strain I'm not as bad as I normally am mind but I think that because I decided to return to work this week so my mind is occupied, I pass a boots chemist on my way home every day tho so the urge to go in and buy a test is unreal i feel quite ok today cramps are gone I think feels more like I need to poop today (sorry tmi) feel nauseous on and of but very mild and my (.)(.) are getting slightly sorer my mouth keeps going very dry and my bp keeps dropping and I get spells where i go very tired but all that could just be a concoction of med's and the fact that I've gone from being lay on my back for a whole week to getting up early to go to work then getting home late   please god let this be our time    

I really hope you all thee mostest luck in the whole world x


----------



## toffeegirl75

*Evie - bean*

Oh I so hoped it had worked for you Massive  and so it should be about you wish we could all just give each other a proper hug this is so doing my head in today.

Just told H don't think we should get a test just so convinced That AF is just arriving as the pains in my lower tummy seem to be the ones.

Fingers and legs crossed till Monday lol

Good luck with the family tomorrow *JANE-LOUISE* and just say I don't want to talk about it.

*Leah66* I am sure terry choc orange is one of your 5 segments a day lol.


----------



## jvdb

Evie bean I'm so sorry  I think toffeegirl is right and we all need big hugs today 

This whole process is so emotionally draining and puts an even bigger pressure on us to succeed. Me and dh have decided that we are going to remember how to enjoy life and have some fun trying naturally. Xxx


----------



## toffeegirl75

jv

That sounds like a great plan 

Have fun


----------



## beans33

Evie-bean I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## bubbles2608

I am so sorry to hear about all the Bfn's the past few days. I cannot imagine how your all feeling, I know I'm dreading the otd tomorrow in case it bad news for me.
Mrswebb I'm ok still running to loo every hour or so I've convinced myself that this isn't working but the closer we get to otd day I'm finding myself get more positive vibes but am worried that I am only going to make it harder in the long run.  How are you? X


----------



## Leah66

Hey bubbles so have you not done a HPT at all?.  Well done you if not, it takes will power. 
My OTD is Monday, I'm trying to hold out until at least Sunday.
Do you have bloods tomorrow or a PT? 

Sending you lots of positive vibes    
Let us know how you get on x


----------



## bubbles2608

I blood test Tomo. And no have not done any Hpt's. Wanted to but DH has talked me out of it. X


----------



## Maybethistime

Bubbles you are a strong woman.. I bet you keep your Christmas presents till Christmas day!


----------



## mrswebb1

*Bubbles* - I'm ok, been working away all day today and won't get in til 8.30pm so I've been able to keep myself busy. Gonna have my supper and hit the sack early, to try and get some sleep before hpt first thing tomorrow! I'm kind of numb about it really, not sure how I feel ?!?! What will be will be.

What time are your bloods tomorrow? Will you have long to wait?


----------



## bubbles2608

I can go for bloods between 8 n 10 then get results around 4 so yeah quite a long day. 

Yes I do keep all my Xmas presents till Xmas day. Lol. 

Mrswebb you are very strong managing to work I've had to get signed off, there was no way I could focus on work. Good luck for tomorrow. X


----------



## Nicho

Hi doodle bear, 
My scan is not until 31 march agessssss away !!!!

Are u taking the bllovely little bombs until u are 12 weeks xc

Silently wishing 
I was really naughty and tested two days early fingers crossed for u let me know xxxx


----------



## doodleBear

Yes Nicho, picked them up today, a whole carrier bag full, 11 full boxes and just over a half one Now in a big pile in the bedroom   , as from tomorrow on 3 x 200mg rather than 2 x 400  so now have to remember my afternoon one, im 5 weeks tomorrow so 7 weeks of them to go. Ended up doing another HPT today- when i went to GP yesterday taking a letter from clinic explaining i had a positive test and needed prescription etc, they still asked for a sample so they can test (why i dont know ?) so i ended up 'testing my sample' before taking it in


----------



## simi0100

MrsWebb and others testing tomorrow - good luck!   

Nicho - what are the little bombs?  are they the pessaries?  sorry if i am being a bit    I am still learning the jargon on FF!!!

Simi x


----------



## BlinkButton

Good luck and best wishes for mrswebb and bubbled for tests tomorrow. I have to laugh thinking of mrswebb doing it with several sticks at once - that's class!

sorry evie-bean - good luck next time round  

i'm still testing negative after breaking the seal on the hits a few days ago. today at 11dp3dt had a bit of brown mucus and thought, what if its late implantation?? can this happen or am i kidding myself. quite despondent as would expect a faint line by now. only have self to blame. OTD is saturday - anyone else testing that day? i'm going mad!!  
very jealous of you doodle bear and nicho - hope the good fortune continues for you both


----------



## simi0100

Blinkbutton - ive heard of a few ladies on here that have had implantation bleed and then tested positive afterwards so hang in there! sending lots of   your way and lots of little prayers    

Simi x


----------



## colly74

Good luck to those testing tomorrow.


----------



## doodleBear

Hang on in there blinkbutton x


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Good luck Mrs Webb and Bubbles for testing tomorrow will be sendng lots of   and   your way xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leah66

*Bubbles & Mrswebb1* and any one else testing tomorrow.  it's a


----------



## silentlywishing

I'm really at an all time low!.. I've crashed into that negative wall... I must confess tho I bought a test on my way home because I felt as tho it had worked i had visited the loo before I left and when I got in approx 1hr later I poas and it was bfn, keep telling myself that it might be wrong, that I had not long emptied my bladder, that I drink like a fish and it may have watered it down who am I kidding and WHY the hell did I test, I have this horrible sinking sickly depressing feeling in the pit of my stomache, all those symptoms and nothing!? Just goes to show how the medication can play tricks on the body and the mind, devastated! I'm 9dp 3dt which is 12dpo so surely it would have shown something!! Was a first response, how much hcg needs to be in your urine for it show up in those tests?? X


----------



## doodleBear

Silently, i think the earlier on you test the more concentrated the urine needs to be, so maybe give it a bit longer then test first thing in the morning. I tested at 8dp3dt (afternoon) and got negative, tested at 10dp3dt (first thing) and got a positive. Please dont give up hope, i honestly think you tested to early hunny x


----------



## Leah66

silentlywishing.. I think we're all feeling it today!. 
But no it's far from over, lots of ladies get a negative when they test too early and go on to get a positive!.

My OTD is also 19th, and although we're on the last couple of days, these days are most important because our HCG levels could double over night.

 step away from the tests  

Let's get some   on the 19th!!!


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Silentlywishing.... big   I had a complete breakdown and was at the lowest point I have ever been in my life 4 days before my OTD 3 days before OTD I did a HPT test with first morning wee got a BFN completely gutted thought it was all over cried for next day drank wine the day after and had a soak in bath........ and really honestly didn't think it was my time then only tested on OTD to go through the motions so I could get some sort of end to how I was feeling..... I got a faint line (11dp a 3dt)!!! so please please don't give up, remember though it is ok to feel crap, anyone who wanted this as much as we do would feel like this let alone with all the drugs you've been pumping into your body.... sending you lots of    and   you get the result you are looking for xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmib

Silently - my clinic said if you can, first wee and at least 6 hrs concentrated - even on otd day when you would think no probs x


----------



## silentlywishing

I'm fighting back the tears can't bring myself to tell my man what I've done I'm such an idiot!! X


----------



## Peace50

Silentwishing, please don't give up hope. Your test day is the same as mine. Trust me I'm the master googler at the 2ww and I think you've tested too early, it would be unlikely to show up this early, also you need high concentrated urine, either first thing in the morning or after 5 hours in your bladder. Have faith in your body and stay positive, I know it's hard but it's not over until AF arrives - until then believe your embie is still on board!


----------



## Jojo (joannalhiggs)

Silentlywishing     I think its ok to cry   sometimes its best to let it out   you feel a bit better in the morning xxxx

PS. your in no way an idiot please don't say that you just want this to work you can't help that, if you didn't you wouldn't have put your yourself through this xxxxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks guys I am trying to pull back some positives my real test date should have been Saturday but they're closed so it's Monday instead x


----------



## silentlywishing

Jojo I'm getting so fed up with putting myself threw this is breaking me! I was convinced it had worked this time cz everything felt different and I'm experiencing so many symptoms X


----------



## colly74

silentlywishing -  please dont worry, i tested again this morning and it was still very very faint but im struggling to hold my wee in alllllllllllllll night, so even tho i got a BFP on tuesday my clearblue sticks are still finding it hard to show up a bold line, its there but very very very faint and almost goes, so what im sayin if mine is still like that from tuesday then dont you dare give up, hold you wee in tonite and do another test tomorrow, isnt your OTD sat or sunday?  
xxxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Colly i keep looking for your posts cz i remembered reading how you got a bfn then a bfp later! My otd is Monday but it should have been saturday, I've just brOke down to my fella and confessed all don't think I've ever sobbed like in my life, he's so amazing I'm very lucky to have him I still have one stick left so we've spoke about and he doesn't want me to do it tomorrow so I've gotten him to agree to Saturday I honestly thought I was pg this time I felt so different, feel nothing now I'm just so numb!! X


----------



## silentlywishing

If it really hasn't worked then I think I need testing, I've never had any tests I had 2 ectopics and a miscarriage years ago and I think they just assume that my only problem is the fact that I don't have any Fallopian tubes maybes it's something else, they never change my treatment or nothing its like I'm a number just going threw the motions n they don't care if I fall pregnant or not! X


----------



## Leah66

Silentlywishing.. I really feel for you, it's cruel this 2ww.  I'm feeling like I just want to be put out of my misery, if it's a negative I just want to know so I can move forward. At the minute we are all just left wondering!

I really think you need to voice your concerns with your hospital if you don't think they are looking after you properly. Or maybe look into another clinic. 
Maybe a coincidence but another lady on here had 4 BFN.. She changed to a different clinic and got a BFP on her first treatment with them.

But listen to us   it is far from over.. 4 days for things to turn around, c'mon we can do this!  

Try and get some sleep..   for the


----------



## Maybethistime

Step away from the pee sticks silently... My friend Sandra got bfn till two days after her test day...


----------



## silentlywishing

Definately cruel Leah this is my 5th try n can't say it ever gets any easier not really I know what to expect now tho n it defo makes me calmer but that not know if it's worked and driving myself crazy with worry is always going tO be there, I'm tired of it like I said I've never even had so much as a glimmer of a bfp on treatment I think if it defo hasn't worked which I'm kinda almost certain it hasn't now then we're gona have to really dig our heals in an insist someone investigates why!? 

Thanks sandra it is nice tI hear that others have had success after getting bfn's I'm not that lucky tho it says on the packet that it reads up to 6 days before your missed period which prob mean it detects very small amounts of hcg in the urine and it almost instantly came up with a negative, I really don't want to go to work today I'm beyond exhausted!!!  anyways good luck to you all you've really all been so amazing it helps massively have people to discuss this with who know exactly what your going threw hope to hear some good news from you all!   xxx


----------



## jvdb

Mrswebb hope you are on soon with some good news 

I AM SO CONFUSED  I did the test this morning just to prove it was a bfn. But there is something there!! It is really faint,and I mean faint! I thought I was imagining it but I woke dh and he can see it too   aaaaahhh now I think the test is playing a cruel joke on me!! Or maybe I've had a chemical pregnancy?? I'm going to do another 1 on sunday just to prove its negative,I'm so annoyed,I just wish it had of given me a definite negative this morning and I can try to start moving on.


----------



## Maybethistime

Jvdb, it's still a positive..... Hang on in there girl.... Am imagining your little one hanging on and fighting (eye of the tiger)......


----------



## jvdb

Thanks Elaine. It is really faint though,like you have to be REALLY looking to see it. Think it must be an evap line or something. I'm so scared to start hoping again xxx


----------



## Maybethistime

This IVF game is all about hope.....


----------



## LoopyMoo

Silently, jvdb and all you other ladies struggling with the torture of the 2ww -


----------



## Evie-Bean

Thankyou for all your lovely messages. Yesterday was very hard for us, i just feel so let down by my body and then i feel that i'm letting everybody down. Trying really hard to smile again but i think it will take a while   My amazing husband is so practical (the opposite of me!) He has started going through what questions we are going to ask at follow up appt. Whether i need any more tests, i was referred there from bmth in the middle of their chaos of losing funding, so feels that maybe i should have some extra tests done by them? He says we have are in the position to try privately, so am going to look at sucess rates at other clinics and will contact them when i feel up to it. He sounds very business like but i know he is as gutted as me he just deals with it differently.

I'm wishing that all you ladies that got or get your BFP's have the most wonderful 9 months and you are soon holding your bundles of dreams. And for the ladies with BFN's we will get there!!! They say the definition of madness is to repeat the same thing and expect a different result. 
Well I guess we must all be mad!!!!!

Lots of love and luck to you all

Evie xxxxxxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Ahhhhh! Evie, hang on in there girl. Your dh sounds like a superstar!


----------



## mrswebb1

BFN for us. Absolutely devastated. This is mental hard

Jvdb - I'm glad you have some good news this morning. Don't lose hope x


----------



## jvdb

Mrswebb I am so sorry for you and your dh,you have been so supportive of us on here and you truly deserve a bfp. Stay strong and look after each other. Big big   to you both. 

I keep going back and looking at that test and there is something there, why is life so flipping cruel 

Silently. How are you?xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi jvb I'm a bit of a mess to be honest I can't control my blubbing, this whole journey never gets any easier congrats to you fab news x


----------



## silentlywishing

so sorry mrs Webb xxxxxx


----------



## jvdb

Silently I know what you mean,I've cried all week after that big bleed I had. You would think we would be used to seeing them bfn's on tests but I think with ivf we hope a lot more and even though we try to be realistic we can't help being convinced it will work,so its a greater loss for us. I think you should wait until otd to test and save yourself some heart ache. It should be 1st morning pee and on otd not before    

I'm convinced mine is negative but maybe I will hold on to a little hope for just a while longer xxx


----------



## silentlywishing

I couldn't have put it better if I tried I know I shouldn't have tested early but something inside took over I was convinced I was pregnant I just felt it but clearly not I'll keep going until they say otherwise I still have some snow babies and a third and final fresh ivf cycle so it's not completely over yet it's just so devastating I'm finding it harder every time x


----------



## jvdb

When people say this is a rollercoaster they aren't kidding. I've never felt so many emotions in my life! I ordered fertility books and ovulating kits yesterday and started planning ahead xxx


----------



## imthebeckster

hi ladies can you add me my otd is on the 22nd and i want to poat now!!! going mad!!! i have been reading all your comment from the first page and im currently on page 95 so slowly catching up.

keep     girls xxx


----------



## Swanage

hi ladies can i join too please   im over on the ivf march to april site but thought iv never been on a 2ww site before...
my e/t was wednesday 14th and my test date is next fri 23rd? only 2dpt and already watching for some sort of sign somethings happening in there but nothing yet   xxx


----------



## toffeegirl75

*Silently* You are one of the three who said we were going to wait,but I am very sorry to hear your news but Test day isn't till Monday so hang in there hun x x

Yeasterday was a bad day for me had horrible lower tummy pains and thought that was the end and had a slight brown show (TMI) But todat no pain (fingers crossed it stays like that)

*Mrs Webb* BIG  so sorry for you and HB,why do men seem to deal with things better I know they feel just as bad as us guess they feel they have to be strong for us bless them all.

*imthebeckster*  you get what you want on the 22nd

Sorry if I missed anyone MASSIVE  all around the room as I think we all need them at this time x x


----------



## Maybethistime

keep your chin up Mrs Webb... I know how hard it is. last time it happened to me I was all over the place for weeks after. DH was worse. I went an did some acupuncture and the practitioner taught me a meditation technique that taught me to think of period as a new beginning.. easier said but that was January and i am back here again. wiser but still hopeful. take some time and try again....


----------



## justwishing

Hi All

OTD is today and its definately a     YAY - FINALLY!!! We had 1 4aa blast transferred. I did lots of early testing as there was too much.

  to those who have not got your BFP yet - don't give up on this dream!

Congrats to all of the other people with ^bfp^ 

Thanks
S
x


----------



## leedargh

Congrats Simmy! thats awesome news! 

I am testing on Monday the 19th, so anxious now.
Been feeling pains in my lower back and pelvis area and general itching all over lower abdomen! 
I am resisting testing so far, going to wait til the 19th. Thankfully we are away over the weekend so I can keep my mind occupied. 

Those girls who test negative - when did your periods sadly come?


----------



## toffeegirl75

*Slimmy* Weldone that is fantastic news

*leedargh* I am also testing on Monday and also have had lower ab pains and lower back pains,fingers crossed we get what we want on Monday

Good luck to everyone who is test over the weekend

Massive  to all with BFN Don't know what else to say to you only hope you have someone who will give you the hugs you need at this time x x x


----------



## ottercops

hi ladies i went back to work today needed some normality back i was going  clinic told me to keep taking meds and retest on monday argh i wanted bloods done anyway im bleeding heavier by the hour i did do another test this morning naughty i know and there is avery faint line still, although i have read on the internet about clear blue and the evaporating line?? so i am now starting to doubt what me and the other half saw and feel fake .
so i have to wait until monday i am sick of waiting and in the mean time wonder what my body is doing?
i have not given up hope though as i have my superb frostie as plan b so here is lots of  and   for us all and why knows i may just be a freak and get a suprise on monday   xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi Otterchops yeah this waiting is horrendous like isn't it the fact that you got a bfp at all is very promising I'll cross everything and say lots of   for you xx


----------



## bubbles2608

Well had a BfN today. Life is so unfair  I'm absolutely gutted


----------



## Rnt

Hi,

Can I join you?  My OTD is the 30th and this is my first time so everything is very new!


----------



## Ditty

hiya, ditty here just letting you know it was a BFN for me. 1st time ICSI. devastated.


----------



## silentlywishing

Big   bubbles and ditty so sorry if I had the powers to make us all mummies I really would, life is cruel x

Hi rnt good look with your treatment feet up! Xx


----------



## colly74

Hi Ladies, im so sorry to hearof all the BFN, i kind of feel guilty of posting this post.

AFM- well had bloods taken today and almost pasted out and throw up!!!! lol wat a silly billy i am, the staff were lovely, it happened after me bloods as i hate seeing blood and i forgot to tell the nurse im on clexane so when she put the needle in my arm the blood just went staright down my arm, i was fine until we had to pay for the bill and hubby had left his wallett in the car so while he got that i was talkin to the girls at the pay counter and had me funny turn so they took me to a room to lay down. Thinks we do to get out paying for a bill!!!!
Anyway me and hubby went to lakeside for some shopping and i kept feelin sick and dizzy, anyway we ended up poopin into the clinic on the way home as we were passing it at around 4pm and the results came back within 5min of me walking in the door, they came back 75, clinic said anything over 25 is pregnant, when i had bloods done with ashton on day 15 it was 70 so im really happy, just worried about this early sickness and dizzyness tho!!!! got my scan booked for 12th april.


----------



## silentlywishing

Congratulations colly, over the moon for you xx


----------



## colly74

Thank you silentlywishing. Keep meaning to ask you what clinic are you at are you private or NHS
xxx


----------



## colly74

Just read my last post, sorry for  all the spelling mistakes, my little man was running around me at the time of posting it!!!!
xx


----------



## Leah66

*Jvdb*.. Hey so maybe your dream is not over yet, keep testing and hopefully The line will get stronger each day. Lots of ladies bleed throughout pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies. Stay positive, maybe give your clinic a call on Monday. I'll  for you, let us know how you get on!   

*Eviebean* So sorry  please don't think you have let anybody down, it takes a very strong woman to get on this hard, difficult, emotional roller coaster. It's great your husband is practical, and is planning the next steps. Take some time for your self, I  next time is your time 

*Mrswebb*.. so sorry  it hits home than none of this is a garuntee. I  you have good support at home. Look after your self. 

*Silentlywishing*.. How are you today, I hope you are feeling better. It's getting closer to our OTD  it's a positive.  great you have snow babies and another fresh cycle but i know it still doesn't stop you hoping this is your time. Don't give up hope yet. 

*Imthebecster*.. Welcome to the mad house!!!.  with your last week on the   I hope it's a positive for you! 

*Swange*. Great to see you on here, Welcome to the mad house!!.  with the   
I hope it's a positive for you! 

*S1mmy85*..  on your  it's always great to see those flashing away, it gives us hope! 
Can I ask if you were testing early, how many days before OTD did your positive show?
 with your next 8months xx

*Leedargh*.. Same OTD as me and a couple of other ladies on here, let's hope it's a positive day all round!!!  let us know how you get on. X

*Ottercoops*.. Hey so maybe your dream is not over yet, keep testing and hopefully The line will get stronger each day. Lots of ladies bleed throughout pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies. Stay positive, I'll  for you, let us know how you get on!   

*Bubbles*.. So sorry  I hope you have good support around you, take time for yourself. 

*Rnt*.. Welcome to the mad house!  with the   
I hope it's a positive for you 

*Ditty*.. So sorry  I hope you have good support around you, take time for yourself. 

*Toffeegirl*.. How are you feeling today?. I feeling a little better than yesterday I've kept myself busy. Hoping this weekend will go fast and we can either celebrate or be put out of our misery.  for 

*Colly74*.. don't feel guilty huni, this was your time and hopefully you have sent the positive ball rolling our way! Huge  You must be delighted x

To anyone I have missed, I'm thinking of you all.

Leah x


----------



## silentlywishing

Colly I'm an nhs patient at the centre for life in Newcastle how about you?

Leah I'm doing ok I've calmed down a bit but i still know what the verdict is going to be, gets harder every time but I'm dealing with it I feel like my af is going to come my (.)(.) are really really sore now thanks to these horrible greasy pessaries things I wish I could be positive but it's just not in me I   for you though, how are you are you getting any symptoms?... stick vibes and baby dust!!


----------



## toffeegirl75

*leah66*

Thank you very much Massive  to you and lets hope we are both very happy on Monday.

Are you having blood test at clinic or home test?

Hugs Toffeegirl x x


----------



## Leah66

Hi silentlywishing.. 
I'm trying to stay positive but realistic.. I know it could well be a negative so I don't want to get my hope up too much.
I've had no symptoms really just sore (.)(.) which have settled down now and hot flushes, I usually get both before AF.  Although last night (tmi coming up!!!) i woke up and was literally swimming in bed!!  I can't imagine what my temperature must have been! Maybe it was just a warm night!  I'm not sure if high temperature is a side effect from the "delightful" pesseries!
Otherwise I have had nothing, my tummy isn't the slightest bit bloated, I've had no cramps or twinges, no nausea, headaches.. I feel pretty normal, just hot!

Oh well not long now.


----------



## Leah66

Hi toffeegirl

HPT for me Monday, my clinic don't do bloods for testing. Surprising really with the money they charge!

 hopefully make the weekend fly


----------



## doodleBear

My clinic dont do bloods either


----------



## Leah66

Hi Doodlebear

I suppose every clinic is different, Did you have many symptoms during your 2ww?.
You must be counting down the days to your scan, how exciting!


----------



## doodleBear

Hi Leah- Absolutely, its still a week ago and feels as bad as the 2ww.
Main symptoms cramps, backache, sore boobs and really tired, again like you didnt know if it was pregnancy, pessaries or AF, so frustrating. Not long til your OTD   everything crossed for you.

Conrats to those with BFP and massive  to those who have had bad news too.  - never know what to say other than to look after yourselves -


----------



## Leah66

Doodlebear -   with your scan, I can only imagine it will be a magical experience


----------



## Holly-Jane

HI doodlebear, are you still having backache and cramp? I only started to feel crampy and AF like backache yesterday and got my BFP on Tues. my scan not til 05/04 so terrified it's something wrong.


----------



## bluesbird

Ladies, thought id pop in here and say hi to others in the same position. I recognise some names from the cycles buddy board hey ladies   . Congrats to all those who have got your BFP's and Big     to those who have sadly got BFN's.

To everyone else who is waiting for test day Good luck     xxx

I have had a double transfer bit on two differnt days, one was on monday and one was on wednesday, OTD 26 March. Going a bit doolaly already,probably cos i have been home alone in the day for 4 days! My moods have been swinging quite alot today earlier i was crying my eyes out and tonight i was in hysterical laughter for no reason, Poor old DH!
anyhow hope you are all finding your own ways of coping xxxxx


----------



## bluesbird

PS Pinkcat can you please add my OTD as 26 March to the board thanks very much


----------



## BlinkButton

its my OTD today, but for first time in a week i'm not going to poas. af arrived with a vengeance at work yesterday. felt strangely relieved as i had a feeling it was coming. grabbed a lovely strong coffee on the way to the office, dosed up on paracetamol, and joined my colleagues for a large glass or three of white wine at 5 o'clock. went to a birthday dinner with friends, ate a monstrously rich meal, drank a vat of expensive red wine, smoked half a pack of marlborough lights and just made it indoors from the mini cab before heaving my dinner into the loo. my mother arrives for the weekend in a few hours. i feel embarrassed about my infertility with my mother. like i've not inherited something and its pitiful.

anyway, i must say i am inspired by you all, and amazed by this little community. i'll join you all again soon, i'm 40 in september so my hopes are fading fast - if i had conceived this time i would be delivering in november having already turned 40 - at this rate i'll be 41 before anything happens and the numbers are looking a little dodgy. i might have to research adoption just to give myself some hope i can be a mum to someone!

lots of love to you all ladies and big sprinkles of baby dust


----------



## silentlywishing

Sorry blink   xxx


----------



## doodleBear

blinkbutton - so sorry hun x


----------



## Tabi

So sorry Blinky, you are dealing with bfn exactly how I did with the booze & ciggies. Hope you didn't feel too rough after  

So sorry to all the other BFNs, and so happy for the BfPs!! on my mobile so can't read back easily...

Tabi x


----------



## jvdb

So sorry blinkbutton. Try not to feel embarrassed,its nothing you've done wrong,its just this cruel life. Hope you don't feel too rough after yesterday,its hard enough to deal with without a hangover added to it as well.  I hope you and your mother can have a nice weekend


----------



## BlinkButton

thanks sweethearts - just eaten a mouthful of breakfast so hangover semi under control. covered in orange fur from intensive cat cuddling and staying indoors for now

i'll be keeping watch to see how you ladies get on with your treatment - best wishes


----------



## nursejue

Hi ladies,

so sorry blink   

not sure if i've posted here before as going quite quickly bonkers   

I had 3dt last sat and have been testing since thurs     I know there is not even any hcg being produced tiltomorro but have had a very stressful week   

It was my beautiful Tilly's due date on Thursday. I was ok on Thurs but so so sad yesterday    
but am feeling a little better today and yes i tested today aswell!!!!!

I hope soon some signs will start to show as we want the bfp soooo much even tho our next 8 months will be so very fraught   

anyway I wish good luck to you all with lots of    and    for those of us on this awful 2ww

love and luck
Nursejue
xxxx


----------



## toffeegirl75

*Leah 66*

We are going to test tomorrow with home test as tomorrow is our offical day

I am so surprised that so many clinic's don't do bloods.

Leah Let me know how you get on Monday as I will you 
 For all ladies testing on Monday
Massive  x x
*Blink*
I am so sorry hope you have someone who can give you a BIG


----------



## vanessa1

Hi pinkcat, please can you add my OTD on 26 March. I did ICSI, 3 days post transfer.
Bluesbird i'm like you, really emotional and keep crying too!  
Lots of love and prayers to you all


----------



## glohen

Hello Pinkcat, pls add me OTD 26th. Did icsi 2 blast on board. Bluebird and Vanessa1 we are testing the same day. Any symptoms?


----------



## bluesbird

Hi Vanessa and Glohen my test date buddies    Ive had a few twinges here and there Glohen but god knows if it means anything good or bad. I have done one cycle last year and spent every day obsessing over every twinge/symptom so this time i am ignoring them as you never know if they are AF or PG signs as they can be sooo similar!

   Vanessa it is a very emotional time we all need a good cry sometimes to release the pressure xx


----------



## Kerry C

Evening Ladies
I have done a silly thing and tested early   got a   but still going to have my bloods done on Monday.

Just a quick question has anyone tested with clear blue digital and it be wrong ? 

I'm not to disappointed to be honest as I was looking at the stats and said will just go with the flow x x 


Good luck to all


----------



## goodluckplease

Hi pinkcat

Goodluckplease icsi 26th march


----------



## Nicho

Hi ladies 
I haven't been on for a couple Of days as I have been getting in to the swing of going back to work and being pregnant 
Sleeping all the time !!!

Hope it all ok I haven't had time to read back on comments just wanted to see how u all were getting on cxxx


----------



## ottercops

hi all 

early testers   step away fromt he poas  
blink im so sorry but hey sounds like you had a good night?  
good luck all testers lets hope mothers day had a good vibe for you all.

for me well my cse still continues  my head it totolly all over the place and my heart is broken everytime i go to the loo...so clinic says retest monday well ive retested every day   yesterday line still there just faint so i got into such a state when i started to bleed even heavier than i was ( the bleeding doesnt cosist with a period i dont have any pain and it stops and starts but where as before it was only when i wipe not im putting a pad on again theres not enough to fill a pad i could have had the same one on for days also ive had no clots) this is day 11 for my with bleeding...so i got boyfriend to buy more tests and got him to take one just to put my mine at ease and the positive i keep getting isnt just a line that appears anyway   i know soooo he isnt pregg   ...ive taken another test today and the line is there still poitive i would say darker too only slighty ive even taken picture on my camera of evry day tests ......so i am now upset and my heart is hurting as i know bleeding can be common but really 11 days and getting heavier?? also is there nothing i can do. I just feel like clinic has left me dry.
ok so ive had my rant a nd sorry it tmi i would apprecated if anyone can shine a light.
hope you are all ok xxx
 for all of us xxxxxxxx


----------



## beans33

Ottercops - did you say you've had bloods? I think the only way by far is the blood tests. Can your Gp do them? I would get it done just for peace of mind. It's awful and confusing. At least if the bloods come back positive you can get the Gp to help too. Good luck x


----------



## ottercops

hi beans no i have not had bloods done clinic said on thursday way and see what test says on monday...i just so empty i should be celebration instead im upset and scared x


----------



## toffeegirl75

Hi All

Today is my OTD and did home test this Morning to have NOT PREG but I am not surprised with lower tummy pains,Anyway having bloods tomorrow so we will get final answer.

Good luck to all other ladies testing today x x


----------



## silentlywishing

First may I say happy mothers day to us all we may not be holding our cherished angels in our arms but we are mothers in our hearts and hopefully it's just a matter of time for us  

Otterchops I can't imagine what this is doing to your sanity darlin you know yourself that some people just bleed during pregnancy but that's not going to put your mind at rest I think you'll worry till it stops it's natural to feel that way, fingers crossed that's all it is I'll pray for you    

 toffee I'm In the same boat Hun I think the only thing stopping me from bleeding is the pessaries, my tummy feels like its trying to I nearly stopped taking med's yesterday but the hubby to be convinced me to wait till the centre has finalised the result can't see the point myself and I could do with these symptoms going away my (.)(.) are killing me! Just want to feel like me again now hope your ok n let me no what your final result is you never know    x


----------



## toffeegirl75

*silently*

Hi I am fine H was so shocked with my reaction think he was more upset than me.

But yes will know for sure tomorrow but have to say what ever will be will be.

My (.)(.) were sore but not anymore and have been having lower pains in tummy for few days so kind of expecting a neg x x

Big  to you x


----------



## silentlywishing

Bless him I've never reacted the same way twice I usually put barriers in place to shield myself from the possible hurt I think we probablies all do I really was convinced I was pregnant this time as I felt so different to other times to be honest though I don't think that any of my tx have been the same despite the fact that all 5 times have had the same outcome, I'm going to look into a few things that have been suggested by the lovely ladies of ff it can't hurt can it! X


----------



## beans33

Ottercops - it's strange that they won't do bloods especially when you have a positive
hpt. I'd make them check your progesterone too as this may help stop the bleed and maintain the pregnancy.

Toffeegirl I hope things change for tomorrow xx

Silientlywishing - I felt like I was pregnant last time and convinced myself of this, I wasn't but I felt had I kept progesterone going and tested at 16 days past transfer things may have been different who knows? I definitely think it tried to implant but failed which is why I went to an immune specialist to help with immune issues and so far it's worked. Maybe try looking into this as if you felt it had worked it may have done but didn't stick and you may need some extra things like prednisolone or clexane ! Just a thought. X

Thinking of all the testers today, xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks beans, where did you go and roughly how much were the immunes?  X


----------



## Leah66

Good morning ladies

Silentlywishing & toffeegirl  so sorry it doesn't look like its our time.

I tested this morning and got a negative, my OTD is tomorrow so were not expecting it to change. 
To be honest, I'm happy to be put out of my misery, I really couldn't cope with the 'wondering' any longer and in my heart I felt that it hadn't worked so it was just like the pain was being dragged out.

*Do not copy me on this* I have stopped the pesseries, simply because I know there is no point.. And I'm already feeling better. My bloated tummy and swollen (.)(.) have settled down, I'm ready for AF to show up so I can draw a line under this cycle and move on. I believe my pesseries were in AFs way!

I'll do a test on my OTD tomorrow just to confirm it for the hospital.
Overall I feel 'OK' I'm going to have some time catching up with house work, decorating, a couple of holidays and will probably try again June-July.

Wishing everyone on this crazy  journey the very best of luck.   

Leah x


----------



## silentlywishing

Leah no don't stop unless your told to a girl I was talking to on her tested the day before her otd and it was negative and then again on her otd and it was positive I know exactly what you mean about knowing its all over ect but you really can't be 1million percent sure untill you've had that blood sample! I really wanted to stop them all but I'm carrying on untill told otherwise I beg you please please don't stop taking your med's   x


----------



## toffeegirl75

*Leah66*

Well OTD today and AF arrived about a hour later will phone clinic in Morning and see if I still need to go and have bloods,still taking pesseries till told not to but know it is pointless.

MASSIVE  to you and *Silently* who knows next time.

Do any of you know how long you have to leave it before you can go again?

Good luck to all ladies testing this week  you get your wishes


----------



## Emmib

Toffee - I think all clinics are different, but as a general rule they like you to have 2 natural AF before starting again x


----------



## Emmib

I have been very naughty and that I am still OTD-3, but I need to confess that at OTD-5 and again today I tested and we have a .  We feel very blessed for this process to have worked for us again, but through friends experiences recently we know that we still have a very long way to go.

I am not in anyway encouraging anyone else to test early, I did last time and at OTD-3 then it worked for me.  We have a faint line on First Response tests that I trust.  I will be testing again everyday until OTD, and I am sure again after that (just like last time, I made my own little collection of peesticks).

Good luck ladies, even if this time isnt your time, find the strength to keep going and your dreams do come true.


----------



## Kerry C

Congrats to all who got BFP xx wishing you all the best xx 

My AF came to day but I knew as tested yesterday xx just not our time xx will call clinic and let them know.

Xxxx


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,

Please add me to the list. Test date 28th March.

Three embryos (9-cell, early morula, 6-cell) transferred on day 3. Third attempt through ICSI and absolutely terrified.

Luck and strength to everyone.

x bartlebeans


----------



## vanessa1

Hi Bluesbbird and Glohen, great we're all on the same day, exciting and scary! I''m feeling better today, so emotional  yesterday  but  feel calmer today. Feeling quite nauseous a lot of  the time  but don't know if thats not just the progesterone?? i was like you Bluesbird, last time I  obsessed about ever little thing and now I'm not trying to worry so much, well try too its really difficult! how are you guys doing? send you lots of love and positivity   , its going to be our time!!!    xxxxxx


----------



## bluesbird

Hey V    Ive just replied on the post too, i havnt felt sick before but who knows, its so hard with taking those bloody tables you never know if symptoms you are experiencing are because of them! Im glad you are doing better today    i'm not really have had several uncontrollable outbursts of crying, i think this is what i can look forward to for the next week and a half    . Nevermind ive got all my fave goodies for dinner and am going to scoff my face soon, oh and a crunchie not very healthy but im sure embies wont mind! xxxx


----------



## beans33

Silently wishing - Im not sure the actual pricing but it's totally worth it as I have had one child but it set off immune issues and thyroid problems which contribute to inplantation problems. Im with George at Zita West and he is brilliant. He is very thorough and tailor makes your tx for you. I have not only had my bfp but I feel great whereas all my other tx I felt dreadful. If not him look at the immune thread and get some ideas
For yourself it's a real eye opener. X


----------



## rhi81

hello ladies  
can i join you please - first go on clomid 100mg otd 30th march  
 to all
rhi xx


----------



## Babydust76

Hi everyone,

Was just wondering if I could join in this group? I am first time IVF after trying naturally and with chlomid for 3.5 years Ish!
Only had 6 eggs collected but 5 fertilised, all have survived but two doing better than others so they went back in today. Other 3 hoping to have frozen! 

I am already overly paranoid, dog jumped on tummy when I got home and I freaked out. Will this damage the embies? now been sitting quietly for last couple hours. Am also trying to beat a heavy diet coke addiction. Figure if I can get down to one a day by PT date will be a huge improvement. Hate the fact that some women who smoke, drink loads and do drugs seem to get pregnant so easily and I can't even have a diet coke. 

My test date is 31/03 but pretty impatient so sure I will be testing from 10 days+!! Really good luck to everyone else who is waiting, exciting but scary too x x


----------



## Yogachic1

Can I join this dreaded 2ww?  I'm making myself crazy POAS and researching the internet.
It will be so nice to be able to chat with other women going through this loonnngggg wait!

As you can see from my status I've been trying for a while...hopefully this is it!
I got a FAINT BFP yesterday 5dp5dt and little darker today 6dp5dt    I'm praying this is it and not a chemical!  My Beta is 3/22/12.

Good luck Beckym76 and rhi81, it looks like you're new here too!

Hugs to all of you with BFN's...it can be so devastating.  
And Baby Dust to all of you still in the 2WW!

XO Sara


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Ladies

I havent been on for a few days as im over with my sister..

To all you ladies who have got bfp's congrats

For those who got a bfn. Ladies life can be cruel and im one example to get a bfp and then have it snatched away, ive to go for more bloods on thur to see if my wee bubs are away..
For those who are in their 2 ww i had pains,cramps & bleeding right thru and still got a positive.. Dont give up.

Jillyhen x


----------



## leedargh

Ladies I tested this morning and it was a BFP!!!!

So happy, I can't concentrate at work at all'


----------



## toffeegirl75

*leedargh*

Congrats  everything go's well and in nine months we will see a pic of baby x x x

Sadly I had a massive BFN as AF arrived on my OTD,oh well next stage in our IVF story hopefully will begin soon.

So HUGE  to all ladies like me with BFN

and a BIG wooooopieeeeeeeeeeee to ladies with BFP'S


----------



## Nicho

Leedargh that's great news 

Hope you are all not going going to crazy with th dreaded 2ww 

I know how crazy it can make you but hang in there . 

Take care xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats leedargh!

Sorry to hear toffeegirl75. I know how it feels. Remember, you're stronger than you think!

xx


----------



## silentlywishing

I already knew but got bloods back and officially bfn! X


----------



## ottercops

so sorry to all the bpn big    and good luck for the furture...

well here goes my monday ...yesterday i was bleeding badly and this morning 2am woke up 'wet' so  you can imagin how shocked i was whe i took my test again as requested by the clinic (otd was 15th)  and the positive sign i stonger omg ....but omg this blood argh...so phoned clinic up and told dont worry wtf they said they would do bloods but now saying they want me to phone them when i stop bleeding as each time i blled i could be having an early loss argh ive been bleeding for 12 days now ......so i got my mam to phone is i was getting to upset the dr said if i want a blood test he will do one but it wont tell anything different to what the poas says....so i phoned up my gp and they have said i should demand a scan at the end of this week early next ....and that bleeding is normal along with clots and very slight pains..if i get a heavy bleed and pain then to go to a&e but really to early for them to do anything.
so here i am still in my 2ww or is there a thread for 2 week wait plus  x


----------



## toffeegirl75

*otter*

OMG a strong pos is great,just relax ( I know easy said blar blar blar)

Fingers crossed for you,MASSIVE 

Toffeegirl x x


----------



## beans33

Silently wishing - I'm so sorry xx thinking of you x

Ottercops - you poor thing, I thought waiting an extra week for my bloods was bad but this is ridiculous! I'd go to A&E anyway. Of course a blood test gives you more answers than a HPT as it shows the rise in hormone levels! Makes me so mad that you've been messed about. You need to know as worrying isn't going to help. I did read many times that bleeding is sometimes caused by a bleed in uterus which is unconnected to embryo and the embryo is fine. I don't know what this means but can't you go to an early pregnancy unit. You must be same stage as me and I was offered a scan Friday xx good luck xx


----------



## Leah66

Hi ladies I just wanted to update, 

As I suspected from early testing over the weekend I got a BFN today on my OTD.  
I had a good cry yesterday and I've been up an down today, AF hasn't shown up and I wish she would hurry up so I can draw a line under this cycle and move on.

I went private so I'm quiet upset that my hospital were quick to take my money before treatment but they can't fit me in for a follow up appointment for 4 weeks!!! 
Does any one know how long I have to wait before starting a fresh cycle

I would like to thank you all massively for your support, we chose not to tell anyone about our treatment so FF has been a great help for me. Especially as everyone here truely understands.  

Congratulations to those who got the dream. Wishing you all the best for the next 8 months.

Good luck whatever stage you are at..    


And yes "I'll be back" when I'm good and ready!!!  

Leah xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks everybody your all amazing can't thank you enough, would seem today is an unlucky day in the world of ivf sorry Leah hope your ok   we have to pick ourselves up n carry on ey! X


----------



## toffeegirl75

*Lean 66* I have to wait two weeks for my follow up,MASSIVE ,I think Silently was right Yesterday was a unlucky day as we were all on our OTD and got BFN so group .

Lean I hope to see you again soon as I am also waiting to beable to do my next chapter of IVF soon,Mine will be a frosties next time so fingers crossed.

*Silently* I hope to see you on here again  to you

Good Luck to all Ladies testing today lets hope today is a good day for BFP


----------



## rachel petch

Hi ya girls, not been on here for a while, I will of waited 3 weeks for follow up after my Otd, which is 2 April. I ve been lurking around on here to see how everybody has got on.
I must admit last week was utterly horrendous emotionally, but hubby and I went out with freinds on Sat night and had lots of vino and good food, which was lovely.
I think what I'm trying to say is, it does get easier after BFN, try and make plans, and if you're going to have another go, try and look forward to the next tx.
We're having ONE last go, which will be our 3rd cycle, so I'm pinning all my hopes on our next tx.......  

I ll be keeping an eye on you all xxxxxx


----------



## bubbles2608

Hi Rachel,
Good to hear from you. I've heard that our clinic makes you wait 6 weeks for a follow up. 
I've not gone back to work yet, don't feel that I could concentrate, am going to aim for nextfriday I think. 
I agree about having something to look forward to, I'm trying to organise a trip to London to go see wizard of oz. 

Are you managing workok.x


----------



## rachel petch

Hey bubbles,
lovely to hear from u, as I said work last week was awful, as most of my clients knew I was going again with tx. So had to explain time after time to different people   
I have to admit I was quite shocked at the speed of follow up, but as I'm approaching 39, our pct don't fund after you're 40, maybe they are getting a bit of a shift on!

We ve booked a weekend away to a lovely golf and spa resort in Cheshire in April, so that will be nice. To be honest I just wanna get cracking again, as this is our last attempt, I feel like I just want my life back, either with a child or not..... Does that sound bad?.. But that's  just how I feel, having fertility treatment does change you....... Forever! I think I have adopted this really thick skin, each and every time I have a failed attempt at treatment it keeps getting thicker.

Are you going again Bubbles?


----------



## bubbles2608

We hope to try again, but will just have to wait see what they say when we go for follow up. No it doesn't sound bad, i can understand totally, your life just feels like it stuck on hold with a lot of wait and see's. It's my DH favourite saying at mo, just have to wait and see!!

Well I hope you get to start your next cycle soon.

Take care


----------



## Yogachic1

*leedargh & Emmib*CONGRATS  How many days past O are you?

Everyone who's been getting BFN's  I've been there many times, hang on and keep trying.

I called my RE and asked to have my Beta moved up and I'm having my blood drawn this am! I am SO nervous! I'm still POAS and getting + but the line doesn't seem to be getting much darker, so I'm worried it's a chemical. I will know soon enough!

I'm just trying to stay busy and not obsess over every cramp, BB soreness, nausea...but it's not easy.

Wishing you all the best of luck on this rollercoaster ride 

XO Sara


----------



## Rnt

Lovely to hear from you Rachel,

Pleased you have got yourself together for your next cycle I really do wish you all the best.  Do you know when that will be?

X


----------



## rachel petch

Rnt, hi there, won't know until follow-up I'm afraid.  I'm hoping it won't be too long though!!!!
How are things with u honey?? Xxx


----------



## Rnt

Hi Rachel,

I'm not too bad 4dp3dt so only just starting to go slightly mad!!  I'm not really expecting it to work and have lots of plans for afterwards (including a second cycle in June) - in fact I have more plans for it not working than I do if it does! I think this site keeps you grounded as to how fragile it is, I was so confident you were a BFP as everything was perfect   fingers crossed for your next cycle. X


----------



## SIBI

Hi Pinkcat,
can you please add me too?
ICSI OTD 26/03
Thanks
SimoBI


----------



## simi0100

Rachel Petch good to hear from you and good luck for your next time...

I did exactly the same the last BFNs i had and just focused on going out and keeping busy!  

We will all be here when you try again xx


----------



## doodleBear

Hi Rachel. Nice to hear from you. All the best for your follow up x


----------



## rachel petch

Cheers Doodle
How you getting on hunny ? Xxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Cheers also Simi0100, how are you getting on?


----------



## doodleBear

Im not too bad thanks, a few days off a scan so feel quite apprehensive as it will be at 6w 1 day which is earlier than most peoples so im worried i wont see a h/b even though i know it might be a bit early. I have to keep reminding myself the clinic obviously know what they are doing, they might not necessarily be looking for it at this stage. Must not stress.


----------



## rachel petch

Doodle, try not to worry hunny, I got a heartbeat on our 1st ivf, it was a wonderful moment, so just enjoy it, it should show on the ultrasound as early as 5weeks in some women! Good luck hunny, and look after yourself, I ll be lurking to see how you get on. 
Much love Rach xxx


----------



## [email protected]

hey rachel, lovely to see you! We have our follow up on the 16th April, 4/5 weeks after BFN. Not sure what they will say but definitly no more ICSI for us. 

Kx


----------



## Rnt

Hi Karen,

Hope you are okay love  

Xx


----------



## Yogachic1

Hey ladies!  Well...I got my 1st Beta today and it's 66 
I'm still being 'cautiously optimistic' until I see if its doubled on Thursday.
I don't know if I'll ever be able to relax!
for bfp's all around!


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Pinkcat

Can you add me please? Had IUI and OTD on 27th March.


----------



## doodleBear

Hi Karen , hope you and hubby are doing ok
Thanks Rachel- x


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies
Hope you are all well..
We got our review in for the 16th April so hopefully we can get the go ahead to having another go which will definitely be our last..
Jillyhen


----------



## silentlywishing

Hi jilly, good news it's nice to hear you giving it another go I   this is your time, fingers toes n eyes crossed for you!! I'm waiting for my app hope it's not to long I've got lots of questions!!x


----------



## toffeegirl75

*Jilly* I also have eveything crossed for you and  this will be your time

*silently* I hope you don't have to wait to long I have my follow up on the 3rd April so not to long to wait.
How are you keeping?

 all round

Toffeegirl x


----------



## Emmib

Morning Pinkcat - I am now official, can you pls change me to a BFP x


----------



## toffeegirl75

*Emmib* Oh weldone that is Fantastic news MASSIVE 

I am doing a little dance I am so happy to see a BFP YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPE


----------



## beans33

Hi, 6 weeks pregnant and have just passed a clot with light bleeding and mucus, I can't do a hpt or bloods so have to wait for my scan next Wed! Is it all over? Ive been following others on here and they have the same so just wanted to ask what they have done now?


----------



## Maybethistime

Deep breaths beans... Do you have any pain?


----------



## beans33

No it just feels like I'm bleeding but no blood at moment since this clot. So worried. X


----------



## Maybethistime

Call your clinic, they will probably tell you do doule your dose of progesterone... Do it straight away and let us know how you get along....


----------



## nichub

Hi girls, i havent posted on here for a while but I've been following all of your progress, I got my bfn today but got to keep on pessaries until Friday and retest because I've not yet had a full bleed, anyone else had this

Nic
Xx


----------



## SeonieNics

Nic   Keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you for Friday  

Sorry can't offer any advice to you. On my last cycle I started bleeding 10pt,3dt and was full flow by OTD which was 4 days later.

Just keep strong

Seona xx


----------



## nichub

Thanks Hun xx


----------



## beans33

Hi Nic, It may be delayed due to the cyclogest by I always found it came after a few days. I'm sorry for your result xx

Elaine I called my clinic and George the consultant rang me back, he said its very common to bleed or have clots and to rest more and come for scan next Wed as too early at 6 weeks to see much. He also said cont with all meds. I wasn't on cyclogest but Pregnyl as this is better for my progesterone. I'm on everything possible to help as full immunes cycle. Thank you for your support. I'm just going to rest but hard with a 3 year old but thankfully he's at nursery and his dad is off for a week x


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Nic,

I had a BFN on Wednesday the 14th and had to continue on with my meds till 'proper bleed'. I started to have pink discharge from the Tues lunchtime and didnt get a proper bleed till Friday afternoon and then all hell broke loose.

Kx


----------



## silentlywishing

little link that i found soooooo helpfull

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

/links


----------



## nichub

Yep all hell has broke loose!! Lol

Nic
Xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Why have you girls been told to stay on pessaries until you have a proper bleed I got a bfn on my otd but they never told me to stay on med's I haven't yet bled is it right that I stopped... Did you'd have a blood test or a poas?? X


----------



## Maybethistime

My clinic asks you to stay on meds still you have backed up two bfn hpt's with a blood test. They say they have had too many false negatives to take chances...


----------



## beans33

I just wanted to let you know that I went to a private clinic for a scan and the sac wasn't there. I researched on google and feel the clot I passed this morning must have been the sac because my bloods had doubled and should have had a sac etc at scan for 6 weeks. I was told to carry on meds until Wed next week for another scan but obviously I know it's all over for me. I think the clinic do it to satisfy themselves that they have done everything possible. Doing two injections tonight for no reason was hard and I've had a good cry and it the end of the road no more tx. I hope the rest of you have success and although I've not posted much I've kept up with your posts and tried to help along the way xx


----------



## silentlywishing

devastated for you beans nothing I say is going to take away your pain i am so so sorry     xxx

Elaine my clinic did a blood test on Monday 16dpo or 13dp 3dt otd should have been Saturday but they're closed weekends, it's ok that I stopped using med's? X


----------



## Maybethistime

Silently and Beans am gutted for you both!


----------



## simi0100

Silently and beans so sorry   

Silently did u check with clinic if u should carry on with meds? 

Simi xx


----------



## silentlywishing

Thanks simi no didn't check they usually just say to stop med's I got my bleed today tho x


----------



## simi0100

Silently so sorry hon   praying next time it willbe you x 

Will be here for u when u try again. Xxx


----------



## Swanage

Hi ladies it's a   for me today I'm over the moon xxxx
Hope your all well today xxxx


----------



## Maybethistime

Well done swanage




Details please
Sore (.y.)?
Af pains?
Twinges in ovaries?
Twinges in uterus?
Nausea
Spotting?


Leave out no gory detail as this is useful for all of us....




You beauty.
Elaine


----------



## Swanage

Hi well what I did notice was I didn't have as many as last cycle but heres what I noticed
Af pains and mood swings! yes
Nausea! Last time yes this time not yet 
Spotting? Last time yes this time not a drop 
Twinges in ovaries? Yes defiantly 
Dragging in uterus!? I thought it was af pains (feels the same)
Feeling of knowing? Well I did have permantly erect nipples for about four days and felt dizzy

Also last time I went of garlic which I love! This time the smell of bacon made me gag! so could be a sign xx


----------



## beans33

Swanage Great news well done! Make sure you rest and look after yourself xx don't overdo things that's my advice xxxx


----------



## tink29

For me again. Don't know where we go from here - time off for a while to think! Oh but first I'm gonna book a holiday.


Hugs to all other bfn, huge congrats to bfp & lots of luck to those waiting to test xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Ladies
I havent been on here for a week or so
Just want to let you know its all over for us our levels are below 7..
Just want to wish you all the best whatever stage you are at.
Jillyhen xx


----------



## clarabell1973

Hi jilly...just wanted to send you a hug ...so sorry xxxx


----------



## simi0100

Jilly and Tink29 - so sorry     and praying next time will be your time xx

Swanage congrats on your  !  

Simi x


----------



## ottercops

hi ladies how are we all i havnt read through the pages will catch up this afternoon so i do apologise for the non-personals
to all with a bfn
congratulations to all bfp
well ive had a night mare week hence not on here...monday went to drs they wouldnt see me just said bleeding is normal and if im having a miscarrage then there is nothing they can do so off home i was sent...no blood test no help and so upset, phoned darlinington up again dont worry its normal to bleed  
so on tuesday i woke to pain i cant discribe went to the toilet and i started to pass clots larger than my hand everytime i lay down i would get this pain i had to stand up and the clot would pass this went on all night as you can imagin i was upset and scared i phoned the 24hr line to be told this is normal ...because im bleeding the clots will form when im lying down and passing whn i stand up.
so by now im starting to feel like i am wasting everyones time whn i keep phoning up and getting very upset that noone is seeing me or investigating i kept telling everyone you may think its normal but i dont.
on wednesday im bleeding so heavy that i went through 6 packets of pads with in 6 hrs..i was still told this  can be normal woman bleed and the best advise would be to rest..your poas test is still positive blah blah blah...so when i demanded a blood test or just some help i was told a blood test is pointless until i stop bleeding as each time i bleed i could be passing the embryo but if it would make you happy ...so im so upset and phoned my mam to help(arent mams great) and she phoned them up too...got the same answer so my mam said that may be it is normal...so heres me thinking im crazy 
wednesday afternoon i was sick of it i was getting headaches sore throat and just didnt feel right...clininc told me dont worry...so i just ignored them and took myself of the a&e...how great were they they couldnt believe i had been bleeding for 14days and no one had examined me to see where i was bleeding from anyway they sent me to the early preg unit where i was there 4 8hrs  they did my bloods so they could get a baseline checked everything examined me and removed lots of clots and wiped me out!!! they said because of the amount of pessaries i was taken i wouldnt have stopped bleeding for a long time arrgh...they told me that im proberly going through a early miscarrage as my bloods werent that high but they have seen late developers they will tell more once i get second one done(friday)
they also expained that if i was still carrying that they may have to intervein as they couldnt let me bleed the amount i was..in a&e the triage nurse said bloods that way i said no this is my urine sample 
so im waiting for my result today to be honest i dont hold much hope i am ok with this as now i am panincing about my own health and just thankful i am getting treatment and hopefully will be able to know one way or the other as of today and can more forward.
i am very angry that my clinic hasnt done more i havenot even had a call of my nurse to ask if im ok ive been bleeding for 16 days now my test day was the 14th and they have not called me just left me to hang as far as im concerned...problem is i dont want any bad feelings as my frostie is there...but the early preg unit did say it was discusting an dthe ivf speciallist did ask who was treating me etc so i dont know what will happen ....so my positive look for today is my worst case i can have a hot bubble bath with a glass of wine and a dippy egg ...i will let you all know as soon as i do...hope  every one is keeping well lots of   for us all.
xx


----------



## Rnt

Ottercops that sounds terrible, well done on taking yourself to A&E thankfully someone is now taking good care of you.  Take care honey xxx


----------



## doodleBear

Ottercops hun-   really dont know what to say other than am thinking of you. Its shocking the way you have been not listened to by your clinic x


----------



## Maybethistime

Ottercops, I hope you feel better soon. Just to say that my auntie had an early miscarriage and lost one of a set of twins. Let us know how you get on..


----------



## Jillyhen

Ottercups
You poor thing..  
When i had started bleeding the nurse on call told me there was nothing they could do!! So on the monday morning i rang my own gp and explained what was happening so she referred me straight to the epc..
What was your bloods levels?
I know im now gatecrashing but still lurking to see how everyone is
Jillyhen


----------



## sapphire75

Hello! 
I've had ICSI (4th attempt) and will be doing HTP tomorrow. The 2ww has been a nightmare and ive had no major symptoms. Dreading tomorrow!


----------



## sapphire75

Please can you add me - my OTD is 25th March 2012


----------



## 19kaz76

Good luck Sapphire, my otd is tomorrow 26th. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## stubbybird75

Hi girls may I join you? I am currently in our 3rd ivf with icsi.  Otd is 4 th April.  Today we are 3 dp 2dt with 2 top grade embies on board.  I am experiencing some severe af type pains today with lower back ache.  Af isn't due till the 7 th.  it's very uncomfortable.  Has anyone else experienced this, do you think it's just the pessaries? Many thanks xxxx


----------



## sapphire75

19kaz76 said:


> Good luck Sapphire, my otd is tomorrow 26th. I have everything crossed for you x


Thank you so much! Your support is so important and appreciated.... 

Have you done a HPT?


----------



## doodleBear

It could be your pessaries or just soreness from egg transfer , possibly even EC still. what you are feeling is 'normal' my cramps werent too bad (sharper at the start but AF pains stop me in my tracks, so nowhere near as bad)


----------



## stubbybird75

Ahh thank you doodle I really appreciate your help.  .


----------



## stubbybird75

Wow doodle I just read your signature Hun congratulations on your amazing bfp with twins


----------



## 19kaz76

Hi Sapphire, no I'm waiting until tomorrow. I'm a bit of a poas phobe, too scared to test. Did you do your test yet or do your clinic do bloods? X


----------



## rachel petch

Doodle
Just read your signature, blooming twins eh!!! Wow!!!! Great news and have a happy healthy 8 or so months xxxx


----------



## doodleBear

Thanks everyone  ,


----------



## sapphire75

19kaz76 said:


> Hi Sapphire, no I'm waiting until tomorrow. I'm a bit of a poas phobe, too scared to test. Did you do your test yet or do your clinic do bloods? X


I totally understand...I could have done my HPT yesterday but was so scared!! However...did my HPT this morning and got a BFP today!!!    

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow ...im going to clinic too to get blood test done. Praying that we both get good news tomorrow 

Hugs xxx


----------



## stubbybird75

Congratulations sapphire that's amazing Hun well done u xxxx


----------



## vanessa1

Congratulations Sapphire! I tested a day early....this morning....and got BFP too!!!  
I am in complete shock, after 7 years of trying i never in a million years thought i'd see the day. I     they/it stays! I'm terrified to test again! So like you I guess I'll go and have a blood test done..
The weird thing is I've had small symptoms but not much at all and I really didn't think it was going to work!
Congrats to all BFP's and huge hugs   to BFN's, it does happen! So don't ever give up!  
Vanessax


----------



## stubbybird75

Congratulations Vanessa huni that's fantastic news xxxx


----------



## sapphire75

vanessa1 said:


> Congratulations Sapphire! I tested a day early....this morning....and got BFP too!!!
> I am in complete shock, after 7 years of trying i never in a million years thought i'd see the day. I    they/it stays! I'm terrified to test again! So like you I guess I'll go and have a blood test done..
> The weird thing is I've had small symptoms but not much at all and I really didn't think it was going to work!
> Congrats to all BFP's and huge hugs  to BFN's, it does happen! So don't ever give up!
> Vanessax


Congrats to you too Vanessa!!! Wahoooooo!!!  We have been trying for 8 years....so I completely understand your feelings....Im still in complete shock!! Do let me know how your blood test goes tomorrow! xxx


----------



## skyteam

Please add us to the March 2ww our blood test is on Wednesday 28th March. fingers crossed and everything else.


----------



## 19kaz76

Sapphire and Vanessa, huge congratulations to you both, dreams do come true! X x


----------



## simi0100

just popped in to say congrats to vanessa and sapphire!!   

heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!  

Love Simi x


----------



## sapphire75

simi0100 said:


> just popped in to say congrats to vanessa and sapphire!!
> 
> heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Love Simi x


Awww...thank you so so much!! The support here has been incredible....I am forever grateful!  Sapphire xxx


----------



## 19kaz76

I'm afraid it's a bfn for me x


----------



## Rnt

Good Morning lovely ladies,

I have a confession.... I am 10dp3dt and sine ET have been using some very cheap test strips occasionally initially to test if the trigger shot had left my system but since I got the first negative have done a couple even though I have known that it was ridiculously early.  This morning I got up at silly o'clock dying for the loo and before I knew it had put a sample into a little pot and dipped the stick throwing the remaining sample away.  I almost didn't check the stick as I went to go back to bed but when I did I thought I saw the faintest of lines (if I held it right and squinted a bit) by the time I had got back into bed my mind could not get away from the thought that maybe..... So I got back up and tried to get another sample, (proceeded to drop the pot and spill it down the drain DOH! So near wrung out my bladder) and took a first response test and got a very clear   so because I didn't believe the result used the same sample to test using a clearblue digital and which came up with 'pregnant 1-2' fortunately DH was still here so was able to confess everything and share the tests.  It is now going to be a long wait till my OTD on Friday   that it's not a chemical result (although I have no idea what that is!) or that anything changes.  It can't be the trigger shot as I have had a few negative results. 

Please blow me bubbles and send positive thoughts for this to stay


----------



## Maybethistime

Well done rnt.. Brilliant news. Do some visualisation and imagine those little buggers snuggling right in. 


Kaz. Get back in bed with tea anda good book and look after yourself...


Elaine


----------



## stubbybird75

Kaz Hun am so so sorry lovey  

Elaine wow that's amazing congratulations lovey.  Your tale of how you found out made me chuckle it's so familiar lol look after yourself now Hun, rest up and look forward to Friday xxx

Afm yesterday had terrible cramps but today just feel a little like an upset tummy nothing much else!! Xxx


----------



## SIBI

Life is cruel - 1st IVF over...BFN


----------



## stubbybird75

Simobi so sorry huni, this journey can be so awful at times.  Look after yourself Hun xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry to hear the bad news Simobi. I know how it feels. I promise you will pick yourself up. Look after yourself. 

I have been having the weirdest sensations in my lower belly since yesterday. Every now and again it feels like there's a hot, electric needle down there, and then it feels like a little balloon is being stretched. I know that sounds weird, but it's the best way I can describe it.

Anyone else had this?


----------



## goodluckplease

Hi pinkcat,

Negative test.

Pretty philosophical about it, our time will come...

Goodluckplease


----------



## stubbybird75

So sorry goodluckplease totally feel for you huni


----------



## [email protected]

Good for you, goodluckplease. I hope I can be as strong. x


----------



## silentlywishing

Ah I'm so sorry to all you bfn's I know all to well how you guys must be feeling  X


----------



## Jules13

*pinkcat* Just to let you know its my OTD today and its a BFN 

Sorry to hear about all the other negatives but congratulations to those with BFPs x x


----------



## Nicho

RNT that is great news  if ur anything  like me u eill be testing every day until Friday to bd certain  

I think I kept the HPT company in business lol xxx


----------



## SIBI

Jules13 and goodluckplease: I guess yesterday was not a fortunate day for HPT as I had BFN too. Trying to do stuff I like not to think about that, not at least for few days. I feel like I've temporarely shutted a door - hope to be able to reopen it soon. All the best of the luck to us BFN to get one day the chance (any) to be mum


----------



## Scotgirl28

So gutted for all the BFNs - big hugs ladies.  

I'm testing on thurs if I manage to hold out til then. Going mad waiting.   only 9dpo today (still trying naturally atm) so I know if I tested today it would defo be BFN. But I'm still tempted! Absolutely no symptoms.  

I'll be hitting the wine big time if its a BFN, really tried to be positive this month.  

2 days left!  
Scotgirl.


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey scotgirl good luck for otd day! I have a week tomorrow and am currently over analyzing everything lol. Think I am officially going loopy lol xxxx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Thanks stubbybird,

Yup I'm losing the plot as well.   Been making my DH speak to my tummy the last few evenings, tell the 'baby' that we want it & hope it grows!   Poor man. 

Good luck to you & hope the next week goes in quick for you!  

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## [email protected]

Scotgirl, I am testing tomorrow and it has been the longest two weeks of my life. I told myself that this time I would not obsess (I have had ICSI), but I have been worse than ever! I feel like I've gone mad! I'm currently feeling as though my period is about to start. Here's hoping we both get the miracles we are praying for.

Sending big love out to the BFN girls. It hurts like hell. Stay strong.  

x


----------



## Scotgirl28

Good luck to you [email protected],

Think I will test first thing 2moro as well, as it will be 3 days bfore my period is due.

Come on the BFPs!  

Scotgirl.x


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Any success stories with slow growing embie? 3 cell ET?

Would like to hear from anyone, had 1 egg, fertilised, went I'm for 3 DT, told was going ok, just slow. Was 3 cells when they photographed it at 8am on third day, being monday, Was fertilised the Friday after 1pm time.

Trying to be positive xxx


----------



## mandimoo

abbey_elizabeth - I dont personally know any success stories but my acupuncturist told me of a lady she used to treat who had a fragmenting, 3 cell, slow growing embie transferred and her perfect little son is 9 years old now.  Hope its a case of 'slow and steady wins the race' for you sweetie


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Scotgirl. I am going to have the biggest glass of wine in the universe tomorrow if it's a BFN!!! Bigger than my HEAD!


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey girls I have sprung awake this morning can't sleep.  I know I have a week to go but the fear it hasn't worked has kicked in already.  My broods, well nipples to be exact have stopped hurting, that was a sign last time I got a bfn.  Still got cramps but that's prob the drugs.  Feeling a little teary at the mo.  Sorry for me rant xxxx

Bartlebeans good luck for test Hun xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]

Too afraid to test!


----------



## stubbybird75

Oh am thinking of you Hun xxxx


----------



## [email protected]

I finally had the blood test yesterday afternoon. We got a BFP!!!


----------



## stubbybird75

Congratulations bartlebean that's fantastic news xxxx


----------



## Rnt

Congratulations bartlebeans - fantastic news xx


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you. It's been a very long journey - and we've only just begun.


----------



## colly74

Beans try not to worry about your hcg levels, when I had them done with my little boy they came up at 70 and he is now sittin on the settee with me watchin toy story!! I'm also 6 week pregnant tomorrow and I had my hcg levels checked on day 14 and they came back at 75, my clinic said some people bodies show hcg levels at different levels and its nothing to worry about!! As long as they double every 48 hrs, there is a hcg thread on ff too. I'm havin my levels re-checked tomz on the nhs but won't get results til monday at least, but I've got my 1st scan next thursday! Xx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Big congratulations [email protected], thats awesome news.  

I got a BFN yesterday, so I'm gonna wait a few more days & test again or see if the  comes on Saturday. 

Just found out today I didn't get the job I interviewed for on Monday. Really hope I get my BFP this time or it will be lots of wine at the weekend!  

Good luck &   to all.

Scotgirl.xx


----------



## simi0100

bartlebeans - congrats on your BFP!!!       

scotgirl - saying lots of     for you!  

love simi xx


----------



## Rnt

Good Morning lovely ladies

Another   from me so it's now official  
      
Good luck to all you lovely ladies


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Simi and friends!

Well done Rnt!

Good luck Scotgirl!

xxx


----------



## abbey_elizabeth88

Congrats to everyone of r their BFPs and big hugs to those with BFN, I can't wait for this 2ww to end.... I still have 10 more days till test day. 

Today, I am struggling. I have been ok upto today and hoping this is just a blip. Just feel very fed up, I am a keen housewife, with two lovely goldens which require much walking, bathing, lifting... Some lovely chickens to be seeing to, Also a keen gardener, this weather would have been wonderful to have painted my workshop lol.

Instead I feel like I have to rest, although I am still doing... But the house is slowly getting worse, no hoovering for 6 days with dogs... Hell! Hubby trying his best working full time, just today feel alittle low.

Im not the most patient of people, i just feel a real lack of confidence today ladies, even get worried when hubby suggests about a baby due at Christmas, I feel like its all jinxed. Like we cannot talk about it due to fear il raise our hopes.

I'm so sorry for a negitive post today, but I just hope someone out there will feel human for reading a post alittle down, PMA is hard to sustain for days and days during such a emotional roller coaster, and that's ok.

Xxxx


----------



## Scotgirl28

Hi Abbey_Elizabeth,

Big hugs to you  , the 2ww is horrible. Sounds like you need to find other ways to keep busy and try to stop your mind from worrying about the 2ww. Gentle walks, light housework, etc. 

Yes its so hard to stay positive when you've had disappointment after disappointment. And you're so scared to get your hopes up again. Think its all over for me this cycle - just tested BFN again today & period is due Sunday.   No baby for me this year.  

Hope the 10 days go quickly for you &   you get your BFP & Christmas baby. 

Scotgirl.xx


----------

